#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-04
<sil2100> jibel, vila, Mirv, asac: hi!
<sil2100> jibel, vila, Mirv, asac: I see that the otto cu2d check jobs are failing again with the Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com' error
<sil2100> Do anyone of you know what's up with that again? New DNS issues?
<sil2100> retoaded: ^
<vila> sil2100: url ?
<sil2100> For instance, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/396/label=qa-intel-4000/console
<sil2100> On both nvidia and intel
<Mirv> sil2100: hi!
<sil2100> (so http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/396/label=autopilot-nvidia/console as well)
<vila> /var/log/syslog: Nov  4 00:08:25 trusty-i386-20131104-0008 kernel: [86262.203773] type=1400 audit(1383523705.376:356): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13 parent=26433 profile="/sbin/dhclient" name="etc/ld.so.cache" pid=26437 comm="dhclient" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<Mirv> sil2100: I don't know what's up this time, but the archive.ubuntu.com is not (again) reachable from magners either so maybe some firewall reconfiguration again?
<sil2100> Mirv: yep, apparmour issues again...
<sil2100> vila: what did we do last time to fix this actually...? ;)
<vila> Mirv: wget archive.ubuntu.com works
<vila> Mirv: works from magners, that's the only reliable check I know of, forget the others
<sil2100> As we had this before, exactly the same issue I gues
<Mirv> vila: ah, you're right, the firewall apparently just blocks ping
<vila> Mirv: yes, for unknown IS reasons (probably good ;)
<Mirv> vila: ping works from my own machine so I didn't think it'd be different. but right, so apparmor agian.
<vila> Mirv: yes, I learned it the hard way too
<sil2100> Everything is crimson red because of this sadly
<vila> sil2100: probably not exactly the same, related to apparmor again though
<vila> sil2100: same root cause as far as CI is concerned: a user job breaks the infrastructure because otto *requires* host and lxc to be up to date
<sil2100> vila: *sighs*
<vila> sil2100: yeah, don't tell me ;-/
<vila> sil2100: not to mention all upstream-merger are stucked :-/
<vila> sil2100: so, back to what was done last time: ping stgraber, he's the most efficient to diagnose the lxc/apparmor issues lately
<veebers> vila: another question for you. I'm getting this error on the generic-mediumtest-runner-mako: qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<vila> sil2100: may be check if some updates occurred on apparmor or lxc ?
<vila> veebers: you want to talk to autopilot devs to provide us a better error message ;)
<vila> veebers: that's not the first time I see this undecipherable one
<veebers> vila: heh, what I'm wondering is why /usr/bin/qmlscene doesn't work on that device?
<veebers> that is the direct error message from running /usr/bin/qmlscene -testability /path/to/qml/file
<vila> veebers: I didn't track what caused it the previous times sorry :-(
<veebers> it works find on my device after a phablet-flash
<sil2100> vila: will do ;)
<vila> meh
<vila> sil2100: not to mention all upstream-merger *maguros* are stucked :-/
<jibel> vila, sil2100 from networking.log dhclient: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied
<vila> jibel: even worse ;)
<jibel> vila, can you downgrade the kernel and see it makes the error go away?
<jibel> on the host
<vila> jibel: not yet, I'm restoring access to upstream merge maguros
<jibel> vila, sil2100 this problem start on Nov. 1rst with kernel 3.12.0-1, rebooting with 3.11.0-12.19 should work. If it does ping the kernel team
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: psivaa: popey: meeting time!
<psivaa> didrocks: joining
<didrocks> sil2100: just waiting for you now ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: not around? you shouldn't suffer from jet lag
<sil2100> Crap!
<sil2100> I got used to NOT having the meetings
<Mirv> didrocks: the build probs should be have a mention at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=3
<sil2100> jibel, vila: we had the same issue last time with dhclient
<sil2100> jibel, vila: I remember dhclient had problems also loading libc
<jibel> sil2100, right but can you try to boot kernel 3.11, the incident began with 3.12 then notify the kernel team?
<Mirv> sil2100: vila: I checked the other uploads and there are no dbus/lxc/apparmor uploads, so as jibel says downgrading the kernel would seem the first thing to try
<ogra_> === Image #10 promoted ===
<didrocks> \o/
<ogra_> popey, promoted  10/20131031.1
<ogra_> === Image #11 building ===
<didrocks> great!
<ogra_> hmpf ... compiz doesnt get the layer ordering right anymore ... funny ... all menus, tooltips and popups are behind all other windows ... even pulldowns in the browser
<sil2100> \o/
<popey> ogra_: super
<didrocks> vila: hey! I tried to get in touch with doanac and it seems you didn't tell him that the execution test service should use the same parameters than the otto jobs?
<didrocks> vila: do you take care of explaining what every parameters do or should I?
<vila> didrocks: err, surprising...
<didrocks> vila: you meant, you talk about them with him?
<vila> didrocks: unless you mean the parameter *names* were different, I'm pretty sure the discussions mentioned them all
<didrocks> vila: names and syntax are different
<didrocks> like the tests is not the command running autopilot tests
<vila> right, but the features are there right ? So it should be a matter of adapting both sides to agree no ?
<didrocks> vila: well, that's what I discussed with you. That we can quickly plug that in and so adapt the parameters to what we have for now
<didrocks> the semantic for some parameters are unfortunately different, I see a bigger road block on that one
<vila> didrocks: right, so, since I don't know enough of the specifics on both sides to act as a proxy, better get in touch directly. In the midlle/long term though, I think we want to better separate setting up the environment and running the tests, it seems weird to have to implement the later differently in different tools
<didrocks> vila: interesting, not sure why we had that meeting where I needed to explain to you all parameters though. Will talk with him directly then
<vila> didrocks: so that I start to understand how cu2d works, I didn't have the same one with doanac and I thought the parameters and their intent were clear enough for him to ensure it will be providing the same semantic
<didrocks> no worry, I'll fix that with him directly. I may have misunderstood the goal of this meeting apparently
<vila> didrocks: I reported that meeting to the whole team and we even had a session were we discussed it...
<vila> didrocks: correction, wasn't the whole team but only doanac and fginther
<didrocks> ok
<vila> didrocks: notes here https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1ISclO4aN2CQ2vJ5PeryF2gt81lqX-5_-mmGADNrK04o/edit#heading=h.3nv3w86usggi but further work hasn't been tracked there :-/
<vila> didrocks: so the overall feedback *I* got was that the features were ready or almost ready and my understanding was that some tweaks were required to have matching parameters. But I wasn't involved in the testing/coding so I din't (still don't) know the exact state.
<didrocks> vila: I just opened the proposed job that was told ready and didn't see any evolution on the parameters
<didrocks> compared to when we first discussed about it
<vila> :-/
<ogra_> === Image #11 done ===
<didrocks> greatness!
<didrocks> sil2100: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/ubuntu-download-manager/trunk/revision/151 can you SRU just that commit please?
<didrocks> to saucy
<didrocks> this is to avoid getting people on saucy in trouble
<didrocks> (for the next 2 weeks)
<didrocks> sil2100: old landing ask 266 (it's the short term fix)
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I see it's in saucy's trunk, so I guess I can use cu2d to get it in, right? There is only this commit in saucy trunk waiting for release
<popey> ogra_: #11 I can't make phone calls. I can receive though
<ogra_> popey, ouch
<popey> hmm, cant send texts either, wonder if I have run out of credit
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway, taking care of that this instance
<didrocks> sil2100: just do what you prefer :)
<vila> sil2100: qa-intell-4000 back to previous kernel, seems like otto is happy (minus the fact that it's supposed to always run in sync with the latest kernel....)
<sil2100> vila: \o/
<vila> sil2100: I tweak /etc/default/grub and that will need to be reverted when you have a fix
<vila> *tweaked
<sil2100> vila: well, at least we have tests running, too bad that with not the latest kernel but we'll switch to that once it's fixed properly
<vila> sil2100: or otto_setup is run and breaks again... I think my tweak is not robust enough against that
<popey> ogra_: phew, credit ran out
<ogra_> phew
<popey> ogra_: #11 seems good on mako
<ogra_> great, still upgrading here
<vila> sil2100: dx-autopilot-nvidia also reverted (with a better tweak also applied to qa-intel-4000)
<sil2100> vila: will it still get broken again when otto_setup is ran?
<vila> sil2100: a job spontaneously triggered on qa-intel-4000 which served as a test, can you trigger one for nvidia ?
<vila> sil2100: it should stay on the same kernel but hey, we're in production, I couldn't test as much as I'd like there
<sil2100> Let me trigger a quick one
<vila> sil2100: so we'll need to revert the line added in /etc/default/grub, I've put a comment there so that should be easy
 * vila lunches &
<sil2100> Thanks! :)
<sil2100> Running the test run in the meantime
<ogra_> popey, maguro seems fine on image 11
<ogra_> (well SMS and calls do)
<sil2100> vila: all works ok it seems \o/
<ogra_> BAH !
<ogra_> all unity8 tests fail again on mako
<ogra_> this is getting tiring :(
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/click_stack_for_saucy/+merge/193753 <- can you take a look? We created a saucy branch for this one
<psivaa> ogra_: i think plars pushed a fix for turning the screen on for unity8, still failing, the reason appears different. could be temp, i am rerunning
<ogra_> psivaa, yeah, i remember the fix worked in image #10
<psivaa> ogra_: yes, the error message is different this time compared to the failures pre image 10
<psivaa> ohh no some of them are the same :(
<ogra_> the pattern looks the same at least
<psivaa> yea
<psivaa> there is a powerd crash in the runs with image 11 that i dont remember seeing with 10
<psivaa> and the fix is using powrd-cli so that may explain why that dint work
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> do you run powerd-cli as root ?
<ogra_> iirc you need to
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<psivaa> ogra_: powed-cli is running in the device now, but not sure if that was running whilst unity8 tests were running. will watch that
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> Mirv: good catch! Modified
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Mirv> sil2100: top-approved now.
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<plars> psivaa: odd, I got it to pass just fine on Friday
<ogra_> plars, yeah, i wonder if the code was reverted or somethign
<psivaa> plars: i think the issue is powerd crash this time but still yet to rerun
<plars> I'll take a look
<psivaa> waiting for all the tests to complete
<psivaa> plars: ack
<plars> ugh, more rain
<sil2100> didrocks: do you know if we're dropping powerpc support in overall?
<sil2100> Like, completely?
<fginther> morning
<sil2100> Morning
<cjwatson> sil2100: No
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok
<sil2100> Then I guess I'll have to revert robru's change in libunity-webapps
<cjwatson> Uh
<cjwatson> You said "completely" which is a very broad question
<cjwatson> It may be correct to drop it in specific cases where it wouldn't be buildable anyway
<sil2100> cjwatson: well, here it would mean that suddenly unity7, bamf, and many many unity components would have to disappear for powerpc ;)
<cjwatson> I don't know about the case of libunity-webapps
<cjwatson> It's generally best to keep things Architecture: any unless there's a strong reason otherwise
<cjwatson> Do you mean the webbrowser-app dependency?
<cjwatson> You could always make that architecture-specific
<cjwatson> i.e.  Depends: webbrowser-app [amd64 armhf i386]  Suggests: webbrowser-app [!amd64 !armhf !i386]
<cjwatson> Or actually just drop the Suggests part of that, I guess, since it's unsatisfiable anyway
<sil2100> Actually, we were already Suggests webbrowser-app to workaround this
<cjwatson> Yeah, but now you want to hard-depend on it on architectures where it's available
<cjwatson> Just Depends: webbrowser-app [amd64 armhf i386] would be fine for that
<sil2100> Right, or webbrowser-app [!powerpc] I guess?
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> We have more than four architectures
<cjwatson> It's more correct to specifically enable it on the architectures where we know webbrowser-app is available
<sil2100> Yes, but we only ban it from this one particular?
<cjwatson> But that would be wrong!
<sil2100> Ok ok
<cjwatson> webbrowser-app | 0.22+13.10.20131011.1-0ubuntu1 |        trusty | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<cjwatson> Which does not include arm64 ...
<cjwatson> Nor the further architecture we'll be adding in the next couple of months
<sil2100> Right, but I guess it will be supported as soon as it's possible, so then we'll have to update the package again, right?
<cjwatson> arm64 doesn't work right now for the same reason powerpc doesn't work
<cjwatson> i.e. v8 not ported
<cjwatson> No particular reason to expect either one to work before the other AFAIK
<sil2100> Ok, I'm fine with any solution, just wanted to find the one that would be less troublesome to maintain :)
<sil2100> But I guess this will be the correct one here
<cjwatson> It makes more sense from an archive point of view to enable the dependency only where it's specifically available
<cjwatson> Hopefully the v4 interpreter in Qt 5.2 will be more portable
<sil2100> Thanks for the pointers!
<cjwatson> (It's supposed to be, from what I hear)
<plars> ogra_, psivaa: given how good the custom image looked at http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/Touch/view/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Master%20Jobs/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-master/ I'm surprised unity8 and webbrowser had problems on the mako image. I'm rerunning now, expect they will pass
<plars> unity8 is looking fine for me locally so far
<ogra_> well, lets see how the next image behaves ... probably a temporary glitch
<plars> ogra_: is 12 building now?
<plars> ogra_: I just restarted some tests on 11
<ogra_> plars, nope
<ogra_> earliest after the next meeting
<plars> ogra_: ok, I'll keep pushing on 11 then :)
<plars> ogra_, popey: unfortunately we started having to handle a LOT of extra device-not-found errors, which mostly seem to be attributed to the mtp/adb conflict
<ogra_> plars, the lxc-android-config package with the new upstart job from sergiusens is the first step towards fixing this
<sil2100> cjwatson: could you maybe review this branch (if you have a minute and the permissions), since the upstream dev is not around right now: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libunity-webapps/webbrowser-app_depends_arch/+merge/193785
<ogra_> (uploaded today)
<plars> popey: but if you look at the results of filemanger, it seems to always be up and down between 3 or 4 failures and 19 or 20 failures
<plars> ogra_: that's good to hear :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: I added an Approve review, but it shows as "(community)" so it probably doesn't count for landing
<cjwatson> It can serve as your core-dev +1 though :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<doanac> vila, didrocks: let me know how we should resolve the parameters for this thing. I think we are already close to a 1-to-1 mapping of the parameters, but i need to know if theres something big missing
<didrocks> doanac: sure, want to chat about it?
<doanac> didrocks: sounds good. how about in 8 minutes? (half past the hour)
<didrocks> doanac: good for me as well :)
<vila> Mirv: <mlankhorst> vila: enjoy, I found a fix for glamor-egl :P
<vila> <mlankhorst> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=88619
<doanac> didrocks, vila: i'll create a hangout for us
<doanac> vila, didrocks: http://10.97.9.20:8080/job/trusty-touch-mako/17/
<doanac> vila, didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/302/parameters/
<didrocks> doanac: vila: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/201/label=autopilot-nvidia/console
<balloons> ping fginther
<tedg> It seems that dbus-test-runner is configured to do CI on Quantal as well as Trusty.
<tedg> Does anyone know why that could be?
<tedg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/qa.cfg#L98
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<plars> didrocks: no landing meeting?
<tedg> ev, Where should I file the bug that errors.u.c misspells "optimized" in "optimized out" ?
<didrocks> plars: oh sorry, we told no meeting today, will resume tomorrow afternoon
 * ogra_ will be late, running meeting is running over 
<plars> didrocks: I missed that I guess, sorry
<ogra_> oh, cool
<didrocks> plars: I missed to ping you, my fault, sorry ;)
<didrocks> I pinged the others :)
<psivaa> plars: are you doing anything with the smoke maguro in the lab, can i rerun filemanager and gallery?
<psivaa> balloons: we are still seeing filemanager test failures due to too many entries in /home/phablet/ .
<plars> psivaa: go for it, I've mostly been focusing on mako at the moment
<psivaa> plars: ack
<balloons> psivaa, we're still trying to land a couple mp's to work on this..
<balloons> psivaa, https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-carlos-model/+merge/193783
<psivaa> balloons: ack, thanks :)
<balloons> psivaa, the paste bug is fixed by that.. then I can land my big branch
<balloons> and then hopefully it's all fixed :-)
<cjwatson> FYI: publisher down pending investigation of I/O errors
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> josepht, any vanguard work I should know about?
<josepht> fginther: not a thing
<fginther> balloons, pong
<fginther> alesage, do you know why dbus-test-runner is still configured to build on quantal?
<alesage> fginther, no sir
<alesage> fginther, propose to amend
<fginther> alesage, ack, I'll drop it, tedg is hitting build failures to do it
<alesage> fginther, thank you
<balloons> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-carlos-model/+merge/193783. qt5-proper ppa doesn't have a trusty build, but the virtual test enviroment is using it
<fginther> balloons, looking
<tedg> fginther, thanks!
<fginther> tedg, your dbus-test-runner MP is passing now
<fginther> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-carlos-model/+merge/193783 is passing now
<balloons> fginther, ty sir :-)
<tedg> Great!  Thanks fginther!
<veebers> fginther: hey how are you, query: Would you know why `/usr/bin/qmlscene` works on my local device but doesn't on the jenkins devices? i.e. I'm getting this error: qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<fginther> veebers, hi, it could be missing a qt plugin dependency
<fginther> veebers, what job is this?
<veebers> fginther: this is an example: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2987/artifact/results/autopilot/sudoku_app_results.xml
<fginther> veebers, when you run them on your device are you using the deb packages to install and test?
<veebers> fginther: In my test last night yes. But I've just re-flash my device so I'm going to try something
<veebers> fginther: on my locally freshly flashed device when running `/usr/bin/qmlscene` I don't get that error
<fginther> plars, is there a reason sudoku_app tests are not run for the smoke testing?
<plars> fginther: I think just nobody asked for them
<plars> fginther: Are there tests that work?
<fginther> plars, so far they don't
<plars> fginther: then that's probably why nobody asked for them :)
<plars> popey: can't seem to get filemanager down under 10 failures on mako, but on maguro it only had 3 today
<plars> also weather app is considerably worse under mako for some reason
<xnox> is there a bug tracker for CI infrastructure issues?
<xnox> (bug reports / wishlist items / etc?)
<robru> fginther, can you check why jenkins didn't run here? https://code.launchpad.net/~justinmcp/unity-chromium-extension/mediaplayer-init-fix/+merge/193549 guy's a new employee, might need to be added to some kind of whitelist?
<fginther> robru, yep, that's probably the case, I'll get the list updated
<robru> fginther, thanks
<robru> fginther, what's the recommended way of handling community-submitted branches? obviously jenkins can't run on them by default, but is there some one-off way of saying 'jenkins should run for this one branch'?
<robru> or do i have to steal the branch and take all the credit with my own MP?
<fginther> robru, the only way to do this right now is to manually trigger the job from the jenkins UI
<robru> fginther, hrm, can you link me to that part of the jenkins maze?
<fginther> robru, you need to find the ${lp_project}-ci job here: http://10.97.0.26:8080/
<fginther> robru, for example: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/unity-chromium-extension-ci/
<robru> fginther, ahhhh, that's a different jenkins! I don't have a login to be able to kick jobs there
<fginther> robru, if you create one, I'll add build permission
<robru> fginther, oh, hrm, it says 'robru' is taken, but doesn't have any kind of password recovery button...
<fginther> robru, I can reset it
<robru> fginther, ok, thanks. for the cu2d jenkins that one just lets me sign in with SSO...
<fginther> robru, you should be setup now
<robru> fginther, great, thanks!
<fginther> robru, when building the -ci job, you'll need to supply the landing_candidate (the lp:blah branch name) and the merge_proposal (the URL of the MP in launchpad)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-05
<Saviq> cihelp
<Saviq> hey, anyone - seems all maguros are down http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/ ?
<Saviq> ah, they're being flashed are they...
<Saviq> it seems the flash process has failed, then...
<Saviq> http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/touch-flash-maguro-014E058C18015006/183/console
<doanac> Saviq: i don't have access to those systems. I'm going to email the ci mailing list and hopefully someone can get them online
<Saviq> doanac, thanks, it might be that the image is completely b0rked or something, if all of them fell down
<veebers> doanac: oh hey, can you add to your email that I've modified http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty-touch/ -> I removed generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro  from the queue
<doanac> veebers: shure
<veebers> doanac: awesome thanks
<Saviq> veebers, so new jobs will pass?
<Saviq> veebers, or at least ignore maguro?
<veebers> Saviq: well, new jobs won't use the maguro runner so will get further
<veebers> Saviq: yes :-)
<Saviq> veebers, that's useful, thanks
 * Saviq cancels all the hanging unity8 jobs
<veebers> Saviq: we will either have to kill the current jobs or wait for them to timeout
<veebers> Saviq: heh
<Saviq> veebers, how long the timeout?
<Saviq> veebers, they've been at it for 10hrs now or something...
<veebers> Saviq: ugh right, not sure but 10 hours is too long
<Saviq> veebers, yeah....
<Saviq> doanac, FWIW, I'm not sure ssh alone would've helped in that case... there's no adb to the devices (as a result of failed flashing), so unless they're stuck in bootloader, and willing to listen to fastboot reboot, they need physical intervention...
<Saviq> doanac, there was talk of a supposedly standard 3.5mm jack contraption for low level access to the hardware
<doanac> Saviq: usually i just see devices stuck in the bootloader.  ie - i haven't seen to many stuck
<Saviq> doanac, do they then accept `fastboot reboot` and such?
<doanac> Saviq: i normally just do a "fastboot reboot" and it boots
<Saviq> doanac, right
<doanac> note: if its really stuck, a serial console might not be much help either
<doanac> you really need to be able to hold the power button down somehow
<Mirv> FYI I've been doing the needed hoops to transition to libmirserver10 this morning
<sil2100> 10 already?
<sil2100> How time flies...
<sil2100> At least all the FTBFS problems right now seem to be related to the mir transition...
<Mirv> sil2100: not all
<sil2100> Right, unity7 and indicators are still real problems
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Mirv> sil2100: indicators not, should be hopefully fixed now, but mir unity-system-compositor + unity7 yes
<sil2100> Mirv: is unity8 stack ready for re-build? It was failing because of libunity-mir-dev : Depends: libunity-mir1 (= 0.1+14.04.20131104-0ubuntu1)
<sil2100> Mirv: well, there was a chroot problem besides the mir transition problem in indicators, but I guess that got fixed with the subsequent run
<sil2100> Mirv: so it wasn't just mir problems in indicators ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: for unity7 I'm still waiting for updates from bregma
<Mirv> sil2100: it's not failing because of unity-mir, but because unity-mir FTBFS
<didrocks> thomi_: not sure if you are around, but can we proceed with step 1, are you ready for transitioning to 1.4 tomorrow?
<Mirv> hi didrocks!
<didrocks> hey Mirv!
<sil2100> Hi didrocks!
<didrocks> morning sil2100 :)
<Mirv> didrocks: we've a problem with mir again I think. I've been rebuilding stuff to transition to libmirserver10, but unity-system-compositor and unity-mir FTBFS against it (bugs filed)
<didrocks> Mirv: Mir was pulled to trunk?
<Mirv> didrocks: so it'd be the usual deadlock, can't publish, can't rebuild
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, I see now that unity-mir looks like a 'real' compilation problem, missing/removed include it seems?
<didrocks> without warning us?
<Mirv> didrocks: I guess so, new commits in there
<didrocks> Mirv: please revert trunk
<didrocks> and remove everything from the ppa that built against it
<sil2100> Mirv: did you fill in the bugs to "Stack status" ?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<sil2100> Oh, it might not be needed soon
<popey> didrocks: AIUI thomi_ was travelling yesterday so wasn't online, and won't be until ~20 UTC
<Mirv> didrocks: I need to somehow find what the trunk used to be before the pull
<didrocks> popey: ok, thanks :)
<popey> np
<didrocks> Mirv: you do have that info, right? the changelog + merge back should point to a rev?
<Mirv> didrocks: sure
 * ogra_ -> coffee ... brb
 * Mirv removed hud, indicator-location, mir, platform-api, qtubuntu, ubuntu-keyboard, unity-mir from PPA
<sil2100> ;/
<didrocks> popey: coming?
<popey> ya
<popey> stupid browser
<xnox> didrocks: Hello! =) i made a merge proposal, and the merger is test-building my package against "trusty", but i need "trusty-proposed" enabled as well.
<didrocks> xnox: you mean about the upstream merger, not daily release, right?
<xnox> didrocks: i believe so, yes. Let me get URL.
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-keyboard/libpinyin4/+merge/193859
<xnox> and
<xnox> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-keyboard-ci/210/
<didrocks> xnox: ok, yeah, upstream-merger: that would be for vila or fginther I guess ^^ (cu2d is using -proposed enabled)
<vila> didrocks, xnox: We'll need fginther indeed :-/ But I'm surprised that -proposed is not enabled, that would diverge from cu2d and will break far more often no ?
<didrocks> vila: IIRC, it's indeed not enabled. There were strong argument in both cases
<didrocks> in practice, enabling -proposed isn't too much troublesome for cu2d, so I guess it won't for upstream merger
<cjwatson> well, clearly needs to be *possible* to enable it at least
<didrocks> but we still need a way to enable/disable it easily
<didrocks> yeah
<xnox> didrocks: vila: does upstream merger have any PPAs enabled? e.g. same ones that cu2d is using? Maybe pinyin from trusty-proposed can be copied into one of those?
 * xnox only needs libpinyin4-dev from trusty-proposed.
<didrocks> xnox: well, I would prefer that we fix it properly, let's see once fghinter is around. But otherwise yes, from what I know, it's using the daily-build ppa, so we can copy it there if needed
<xnox> I did file a bug against ci-services.
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1247992
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1247992 in Ubuntu CI Services "upstream merger builds do not have -proposed enabled" [Undecided,New]
<vila> xnox: perfect
<asac> didrocks: so from what i know upstream merger uses ppa-purge etc. to get back to a pristine state... do you know if ppa-purge feature is usable with -proposed? otherwisxe the devices would accumulate all kind of not-wanted stuff - or would always need a complete reinstall, which would be time consuming:)
<asac> maybe we need proposed-purge - if that doesnt work :)
<vila> xnox: I'll make sure to ping fginther about it, also, use 'cihelp' to get vanguard attention
<didrocks> asac: ? upstream merger doesn't use ppa apart from daliy-build one?
<didrocks> asac: it's using a local repo from what I know
<didrocks> not sure what ppas you are refering to :)
<cjwatson> I would hope that the upstream merger is using a clean chroot each time, rather than relying on purging
<asac> didrocks: hmmm.... good point :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: from what I know it's a clean chroot + a local repo + daily-build ppa
<didrocks> (local repo being mostly "per stack")
<ogra_> asac, hey, happy jetlag :)
<asac> didrocks: so guess we would still need something like proposed-purge as we would basically have to do one run of installing all deps that might come from proposed
<asac> ogra_: thx. I really think it's over now :)
<ogra_> heh
<xnox> asac: why? cu2d is running with -proposed enabled, and so should the upstream merger.
<asac> well, to a bearable degree
<asac> xnox: its different :)
<ogra_> didrocks, did you file a bug against friends ? else i'll do
<didrocks> ogra_: I didn't, please feel free :)
<asac> xnox: a) yues, we should install the depends from proposed for testing in upstream merger
<ogra_> will do then
<didrocks> ogra_: assign robru to it, I guess he was the one to release it
<ogra_> ok
<xnox> asac: .... but without inheritting all other uninstallables... true.
<asac> xnox: b) no, its not very simple
<asac> :)
<asac> xnox: right. we want exactly all the depends and nothing else (as that might be broken and what not)
<asac> xnox: and since we dont reflash devices, we need a reliable way to get back to the current clean archive/image :)
 * didrocks doesn't understand the "we want the depends thing", that's how sbuild is working: installing only the build-deps from what we want to build
<asac> i relaly think a feature in ppa-purge to disable proposed would be helpful
<asac> didrocks: installing is simple, yes. but we need to uninstall those things as we dont have the time to reflash devices for every run
<didrocks> I guess it's more in the new infra world "we want to freeze the deps" (but still be able to test against latest)
<asac> uninstall -> revert
<didrocks> asac: ah, on the device, avoiding reflashing?
<asac> didrocks: in the new world thats an additional feature, yes
<didrocks> not related to upstream merger, it doesn't build on the device
<asac> didrocks: upstream merger doesnt reflash so it can keep up with the big amount of merge proposals coming in
<didrocks> but yeah, I think we should "just" remove the delta rw part
<asac> right
<asac> so i think:
<asac> 1. devices get auto flashed if a new proposed (or released?) image is available
<asac> 2. we add proposed into /etc/apt/sources.lists.d/
<asac> 3. install stuff from sbuild with proposed deps
<asac> 4. test
<asac> 5. ppa-purge --proposed  :)
<ogra_> asac, how do you make sure to not accidentially get other deps pulled in from proposed ?
<didrocks> well, I think 5 is more reset-to-vanilla-image
<didrocks> which remove the rw part
<asac> ogra_: well, we get all the depends from what we work on... which is sane i think
<ogra_> you need a per -ackage copy mechanism, not enable proposed altogether
<asac> ogra_: we dont run apt-get dist-upgrade
<asac> or upgrade
<asac> just apt-get update
<ogra_> but apt-get install
<asac> apt-get install mycipackage
<asac> ogra_: that will pull in all the deps
<asac> afaict
<asac> but nothing else... e.g. exactly what we want
<asac> or very close at least :P ... no?
<ogra_> well, i would find it safer to have them copied into a PPA first
<asac> i dont think that adds safety unless we dont want to install all dependcs that are dangling in proposed
 * ogra_ would also not apt-get install but build a complete image from the PPA ... 
<asac> assuming that ppa-purge --proposed does the right thing
<ogra_> making the image writable might taint your results
<asac> ogra_: read backlog :)
<asac> ogra_: we dont have the luxury to install complete images
<asac> ogra_: yeah. wauit
<ogra_> why not ?
<asac> ogra_: so later we SHOULD indeed have the image delat produced and use system image updates
<ogra_> build an image with the change, flash the device/emulator with it, run the tests
<asac> but right now we dont have all of that in upstream merger code
<asac> ogra_: flashing on device takes too long for upstream merger
<asac> ogra_: too many merge requests
<cjwatson> TBH, this is a problem you have regardless of whether -proposed is involved; -proposed exacerbates it but that's all
<asac> cjwatson: right.
<cjwatson> Consider the case of one stack that introduces a new dependency, and another stack with an unstated reliance on that new dependency
<cjwatson> If you aren't arranging for a clean environment then the latter will pass tests when it shouldn't
<cjwatson> So you shouldn't think of this as something specific to -proposed
<asac> cjwatson: i am not :)
<cjwatson> Good :)
<ogra_> testing with apt-get'ed packages on a rw image isnt really getting you the same results i think ... that was the point i was making ... independently of where the packages come from
<asac> cjwatson: i was just explaining that we would something like ppa-purge --proposed feature if we wanted to apply the concept used in upstream merger currently
<asac> ogra_: thats a separate problem
<didrocks> ogra_: this won't be the case in the "new CI world"
<asac> ogra_: yes, we will produce more images and we can then use the image delta and system image approach
<cjwatson> Sure, and I'm just saying that option name would either be misdescribing what the code does, or not really solving the problem :)
<asac> would require a system image revert feature though if we dont want to reflash all :)
<ogra_> revert feature ?
<cjwatson> Similar problem for autopilot testing in general
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> in any case we need the emulator first ...
<ogra_> and the thing we have doesnt seem to be suiting our needs as it is ... i guess getting this into shape to even be remotely usable will still take quite some time
<asac> ogra_: what do you mean?
<asac> upstream merger?
<ogra_> asac, emulator
<ogra_> to get more test facilities that arent HW bound
<asac> xnox has a short term problem that he cannot merge due to upstream merger not pulling in proposed bits.
<asac> :)
<ogra_> yes, i know, i was more referring to the general part of oour conversation :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> right. all the funky bits are blocked on emulator
<ogra_> right
<asac> and the ability to produce many images from everywhere :)
<ogra_> that one we'll have with LP buildds
<asac> yeah. thats the hope. I don't think we have super sharp plans on that aspect though. e.g. we also have to invest in our image tooling so it can be effectively run in such a scalable env.
<asac> etc.
<asac> anyway, didrocks pulling through CI team for the featutes needed to get to his vision will ensure that we get there - once we have the emulator :)
 * asac stops distracting channel
<ogra_> right, but that "one we have" is imho in a far future ... at least regarding the current emulator we have ... the hardware it emulates is very far from our minimal specs
<ogra_> s/one/once/
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_: almost done with image 11 and friends-service is the one that's causing the pass rate to be lower than image 10
<ogra_> yeah
<psivaa> both gallery and friends app tests fail systemsettle after for friends server taking up processor resource
<ogra_> yup, as discovered in the meeting ... they either need to re-upload a rolled back version or a proper fix before we do a new image buuld
<ogra_> it is very intresting that it oly affects mako though
<cjwatson> FWIW I got the slave side of livefs-in-LP done over the weekend (pending review)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_>  [ Robert Bruce Park ]
<ogra_>   * Save battery life by decreasing default polling frequency. (LP:
<ogra_>     #1238083)
<ogra_> i would guess that is what bites us
<ogra_> bug 1238083
<ubot5> bug 1238083 in friends (Ubuntu) "friends-dispatcher is a little busy doing data updates on idle systems" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238083
<cjwatson> Bug 1247461 is tracking this work now
<ubot5> bug 1247461 in Ubuntu CD Images "Move live filesystem building into Launchpad" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247461
 * ogra_ subscribes
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, nice to know what's the cause :)
<didrocks> psivaa: we'll need to talk with robru/ken I guess
<psivaa> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> psivaa: the regression we saw on maguro is as well due to it?
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_ yes, only in one attempt it's unity8 that's causing and the rest it's friends-service
<psivaa> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/trusty-touch-maguro-smoke-friends-app-autopilot/13/artifact/clientlogs/top_after.log/*view*/
<psivaa> also i logged into the device and it's friends that's at the top
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, nice to know that all those regressions are due to one and only one component :)
<didrocks> psivaa: is there a way for you to downgrade the version of friends in one device and restart those tests?
<psivaa> didrocks: was about to try that :)
<didrocks> great ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, psivaa asac bug 1248143
<ubot5> bug 1248143 in friends (Ubuntu) "the fix for Bug #1238083 seems to cause the systemsettle tests on mako to fail, blocking image releases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248143
<ogra_> (pleas someone confirm :) )
<psivaa> will do
<ogra_> thx
<psivaa> didrocks: confirmed that with the older version the issue does not occur: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/trusty-touch-maguro-smoke-friends-app-autopilot/14/
<didrocks> psivaa: \o/
<didrocks> Mirv: mind you step ahead and revert friends?
<didrocks> I guess we have enough elements now
<didrocks> thanks for the hunt psivaa :)
<psivaa> didrocks: yw, ogra_ found it first :)
<ogra_> thanks for verifying !
<ogra_> :)
<psivaa> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: sharing the congrats of finding the guilty component ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: is that lp:friends revert to previous release, rebuild, and release?
<Mirv> some decrease of polling frequency is the only non-test change there
 * Mirv notes that ogra quoted that commit in particular
<Mirv> ok then, understanding enough, reverting that one commit
<Mirv> didrocks: before I forget what I was doing before that, can you check process-cpp from platform stack is whitelisted for publishing?
<Mirv> we finally got it working
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent! checking :)
<ogra_> right, seems to be just a gconf key change after all
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, whitelisted
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> sil2100: did you get in saucy download-manager?
<sil2100> didrocks: it's in the unapproved queue
<didrocks> sil2100: did you poke the SRU team? It needs to be in quickly as there is the 7 days period and we need to kick an image after that
<sil2100> Didn't get an aswer yesterday, but I'll poke people directly today :)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<Mirv> didrocks: process-cpp in NEW queue
<didrocks> Mirv: checking
<didrocks> include/posix/linux/proc/process/state.h: LGPL (v3)
<didrocks>   [Copyright: 2012-2013 Canonical Ltd]
<didrocks> (mutliple of them)
<didrocks> when debian/copyright states only 2013
<didrocks> nitpicking, not important, but just FYI Mirv $
<didrocks> ^
<didrocks> -doc should suggests the -dev IMHO (but again, not that important)
<didrocks> and the long description is quite short…
<didrocks> Mirv: otherwise sounds good (didn't change that much since my first checking and pass/reject). Can you make tvoss aware of those for a future fix? ^
<didrocks> (accepted)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, I'll let him know.
<Mirv> or better yet, make a quick branch
<didrocks> thanks ;)
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> didrocks: what to do in case when I get test failures for calendar-app? The trunk calendar-app has much more tests than the one on the image, but still it's a solid 4-reproducible-failures
<sil2100> didrocks: (bug filled)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, please ping upstream as well, but there is no regression, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: I guess not, those tests are new as far as I see (will double check)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I think it's okish to push then
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, as for pushing... how do we actually 'release' click packages ;p?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's click only? I think just ping sergio
<didrocks> sil2100: how did you test it then? from the ppa?
<didrocks> (it overrides the click ones?)
<sil2100> didrocks: popey gave us instruction on how to test it ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, do you have a link?
<sil2100> didrocks: the click packages are being built on jenkins, so you download them from there, reconfigure and test
<sil2100> Yes, let me fetch it
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.26:8080/view/click/?
<sil2100> We wouldn't know if not for popey ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: ah ok, sorry, I thought those were with daily releases
<didrocks> sil2100: so, that's why I gave them to you
<sil2100> No, those are click-only core-apps
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: how do I get the removed packages back to the PPA? each of the removed ones seem to be in a state that 'build' jobs consider them building but they're not there in daily-build PPA and the build jobs get stalled. I tried force rebuild already (with qtubuntu)
<cjwatson> you can copy a removed package back in (with binaries) as long as you haven't later done something that the copy would conflict with
<Mirv> cjwatson: the PPA packages were removed for reason (mir transition that was wanted), I'm wondering why the dput the cu2d should be doing doesn't seem to be working
<Mirv> not wanted
<Mirv> now that the rebuilds are tried
<cjwatson> cu2d does a copy rather than a dput, I'd have thought.  But anyway, what package name and version number is this?
<fginther> morning
<Mirv> cjwatson: I'm talking about cu2d -> PPA, not PPA -> archive
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: anyway, feel free to fix if you find out what's the problem.
<cjwatson> Mirv: OK; still happy to dig out the failure reason from logs if I know what I'm looking for (package name, version number)
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok I think I'm now seeing the problem already without checking the logs, it's trying to upload a package with the version number
<Mirv> the same version number as previous
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: so next step, if you can think of why force rebuild does not increment the number, feel free to fix.. otherwise I guess the first build of tomorrow will work for all
<Mirv> I'll cancel platform, services, indicators ongoing runs now
<sil2100> Ok, I'll backtrack the discussion in a moment
<cjwatson> Mirv: that would certainly do it
<didrocks> Mirv: interesting, do you have logs with FORCE_REBUILD not incrementing numbers?
<Mirv> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-1.1prepare-qtubuntu/472/console
<didrocks> Mirv: IIRC, ppas were taking back the same version if the previous one was removed, didn't they?
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+builds?build_text=qtubuntu&build_state=all I don't see the reupload of  0.52+14.04.20131105-0ubuntu1, did we got an email with the reject?
 * didrocks didn't see one in mails
<cjwatson> didrocks: no, you can't reupload the same version
<cjwatson> even if the previous one was removed
<didrocks> interesting, I should have dream that ppa was enabling that now
<cjwatson> it's possible to *copy* the previous one back in if that's necessary
<didrocks> well, I need to fix cu2d to even considered deleted version then
<cjwatson> and you can upload an older version after a removal, I believe
<cjwatson> but I don't expect we'll ever consider it desirable to reupload the same version
<didrocks> cjwatson: no worry, I juts thought that was now handled on the LP side, I'll just add the logic to consider those versions
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'm using dest.getPublishedSources(status="Published", exact_match=True, …), is there a way to get Published or Deleted with the same query for instance? (I was reluctant, maybe for no good reason on looping on all sources disregarding their state)
<cjwatson> Sadly not, bug 845486
<ubot5> bug 845486 in Launchpad itself "cannot pass sequence to Archive.getPublishedSources through API" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845486
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, so you would suggest I should just disregard the status (and have more api calls then when looping over all sources), and just take the highest version?
<cjwatson> You should have some arrangement to avoid iterating over the entire collection, probably
<didrocks> what do you mean?
<didrocks> actually, I'm just interested in "getting the higher version that ever existed for that source in this ppa"
<didrocks> highest*
<cjwatson> Do you actually need to walk over all publications?  You should generally get the most recent first
<didrocks> generally == ensured? ;)
<cjwatson> Well, it's always most recent first; that's guaranteed to be highest version first AS LONG AS people aren't playing tricks to wind versions backward
<didrocks> ok, so, in that case, even the removed version (which is the highest) will be the first one?
<cjwatson> If I understand things correctly then yes
<cjwatson> You get them in reverse order of publication
<cjwatson> If that's what you need then you can avoid the full traversal
<didrocks> ok, making sense. I can just try relying on that without looping over
<cjwatson> If it's not then you probably just have to walk everything
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> Oh, in fact, it's better than that
<cjwatson> if version is not None:
<cjwatson>     ...
<cjwatson> else:
<cjwatson>     orderBy.insert(1, Desc(SourcePackageRelease.version))
<cjwatson> So you get them in descending version order
<didrocks> nice! I'll definitively use that
<cjwatson> The full ordering will be by source package name, then by descending version, then by id (~= most recent first)
<didrocks> Mirv: around?
<sil2100> cu2d updated? :)
<didrocks> yep, I'm trying with that on qtubuntu right now
<didrocks> at least, we now see it:
<didrocks> 2013-11-05 14:54:14,731 INFO A version in the ppa (0.52+14.04.20131105-0ubuntu1) is higher than the proposed version in bzr (0.52+13.10.20131016-0ubuntu1) (previous tests/builds failing?). Basing on that one.
<didrocks> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<didrocks>   Uploading qtubuntu_0.52+14.04.20131105.1-0ubuntu1.dsc: done.
<didrocks> ok, seems to be fine :)
<didrocks> Mirv: not sure what you wanted to rebuild, but qtubuntu is done and cu2d now supports it
<didrocks> (with the tests updated as well)
<sil2100> I guess he wanted to rebuild it against the old mir, I think?
 * sil2100 isn't sure
<didrocks> sil2100: I think so
<didrocks> qtubuntu in rebuild anyway
<sil2100> But as long as it's possible now, then good! Since this was also blocking ubuntu-keyboard sadly ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: you can relaunch then :)
<sil2100> \o/ Thanks! Can I use jenkins UI?
<didrocks> sure
<sil2100> FORCE_REBUILD is required, or without it will work as well?
<didrocks> sil2100: if there is no diff with distro, FORCE_REBUILD is required
<didrocks> sil2100: any news on the other apps, apart from ubuntu-ui-toolkit, gallery-app, ubuntu-keyboard, unity8 are under progress?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll take care of notes-app in the meantime if you don't mind, it wasn't on the list but I guess those will be done when 'ready'
<didrocks> sil2100: notes-app is a click app, isn't it?
<sil2100> didrocks: we have it in cu2d, so I don't know?
<sil2100> I was never entirely sure about the status of that one
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, please release it anyway, just in case
<didrocks> I think some are both in the archive and in click
<didrocks> not sure why sergio kept them like that
<Mirv> didrocks: I can rebuild the rest. do we have a team meeting / telco in 18min? as seb128 e-mailed today, the UTC time should not be change so in winter time now it'd be 1h "earlier"
<Mirv> and they're having their half of the meeting at the moment
<sil2100> hm, I think ours is scheduled for like in an hour still, didn't see any mention of us using the old time
<seb128> sil2100, we decided previous cycle to used a fixed UTC time, that should apply to your half of the meeting as well
<seb128> didrocks doesn't seem to be around though
<sil2100> Indeed
<Mirv> sil2100: we don't have "ours" scheduled in calendar, since it has been lately replaced by the CI call. but on the other hand I don't know whether it makes sense for me to join the evening call once a week if it hasn't got anything to do with what used to be team chats before.
<Mirv> I mean I can of course, but that's again 12h after I started my day
<didrocks> seb128: in a hangout
<sil2100> Mirv: I consider that as 'ours', since this basically replaced our weekly meetings
<sil2100> As we didn't have a normal weekly meeting since this was scheduled
<didrocks> ogra_: cyphermox: sil2100: robru: kenvandine: cyphermox: ready to have the meeting now?
<sil2100> Mirv: the timing is not too good for you I guess indeed anyway
<ogra_> didrocks, no
<cyphermox> didrocks: I'm in the phonedations one
<ogra_> didrocks, i always have another meeting at this time
<didrocks> ok, 2 people not available, let's postpone in one hour?
<ogra_> (same as cypher)
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<kenvandine> sure
<Mirv> sil2100: I've no problem with that as such, I just guess the Tuesday telco is no different from other days, so it's not as much of a "weekly"
<didrocks> sorry Mirv :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: publishing notes-app and gallery-app now - there are 2 gallery-app failures, but those do not happen on my local device, I had all green
<Mirv> didrocks: no problem. I'm just interested in clarification that indeed once a week we have this one telco that we invite everyone to, while on other days just those who are around at that time normally?
<didrocks> sil2100: great!
<didrocks> Mirv: exactly my thoughts
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK needed! http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_notes-app_1.4+14.04.20131104.2-0ubuntu1.diff <- seems like migration of the naming parts to be more click-click
 * Mirv snoozes alarm for 50mins
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, is the .mo picked up then?
<didrocks> and no more binary?
<didrocks> thanks Mirv
<sil2100> didrocks: no binary, the desktop file opens qmlscene directly
<didrocks> sil2100: is it already translated, did you check that the translation are loaded up?
<sil2100> Let me change the locale and check, one moment
<sil2100> didrocks: the app is translated, so I guess all works ok?
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 then :)
<didrocks> sil2100: you started them from the package? how were you sure? ;)
<sil2100> I'm not! But I checked that notes-app installed the .desktop file, and unity8 uses desktop files for launching the app, so I think I ran the right thing ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, trusting you, it's all fuzzyness for me TBH ;)
<sil2100> Same here, I want some docs for this!
<didrocks> sil2100: do you think you'll have time for doing ubuntu-keyboard and unity8 before the meeting?
<didrocks> sil2100: +1000
<didrocks> I guess lool has the best understanding, maybe he can help
<sil2100> didrocks: doing ubuntu-keyboard now, will try finishing unity8 too
<didrocks> thanks
<lool> didrocks, sil2100: Actually this should just be covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission
<lool> see Running Click tests
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> lool: but if we install a .deb for testing for a click package
<didrocks> like this notes-app
<didrocks> when we have both
<didrocks> clicking on unity8 to start it
<didrocks> will it starts the click version
<didrocks> or the debs one?
<sil2100> didrocks: there is an extrapackage issue for unity8 on cu2d, but I won't be wasting time to fix that now as I anyway run the unity8 AP tests on my phone if you don't mind
<lool> didrocks: I dont know!
<lool> didrocks: but it seems a bad idea to have both
<didrocks> sil2100: sure
<lool> didrocks: it's not a real life use case to have both .deb and .click (it might be when desktop converges though  :-/)
<didrocks> lool: well, I agree, but it seems that we want to have .debs and click for some cases
<didrocks> lool: and we need to know how to test both then
<didrocks> lool: can you clarify this up with sergio? I'm all for dropping the .debs if we can
<lool> didrocks: Maybe we want to add a mode to force usage of this or that set of tests from phablet-test-run
<lool> e.g. phablet-test-run --click-only, and --deb-only
<lool> which would mangle sys.path in the right way
<lool> Hmm no Sergio here
<didrocks> lool: that would be enough to me :)
<lool> didrocks: I'm about to step out, but I will followup with Sergio either over email or on Thursday
<didrocks> lool: thanks
<tedg> This branch didn't get a Jenkins review.  I'm not sure why: https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/libdbusmenu-qt/virtual_base_destructors/+merge/193879
<tedg> doanac, Do you know how I can figure out what's up? ^
<doanac> tedg: i'm investigating with fginther right now
<fginther> tedg, the owner of the MP wasn't on the whitelist, that's been fixed
<tedg> Ah, okay.  I thought all ~canonical was on the whitelist?
<sil2100> didrocks: unity8 tests still running sadly, had a device reset inbetween strangely
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry, keyboard is good?
<sil2100> didrocks: been dogfooding it, looked good but wanted to see unity8 tests if those are ok with it
<sil2100> didrocks: we doing the meeting in a hangout?
<sil2100> Or IRC?
<didrocks> sil2100: hangout
<didrocks> kenvandine: cyphermox: joining?
<didrocks> plars:  ^
<cyphermox> es
<cyphermox> yes
<sil2100> didrocks: unity8 is GREEN, so ubuntu-keyboard as well
<sil2100> didrocks: can I publish?
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Services/job/cu2d-services-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-keyboard_0.99.trunk.phablet2+14.04.20131105.1-0ubuntu1.diff <- packaging change, but still browsing through it - the changes seem ok, although I need to dig in deeper to understand some changes
<sil2100> didrocks: seems ok, there is one line in copyright that I don't understand (the first +"License: LGPL-3" under Format:)
<ogra_> kenvandine, robru i'll be around ofr at least another 2h (probably even 4) if you want the image triggered ...
<didrocks> sil2100: general license of the package, not really useful, but not harmful
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 then
<kenvandine> ogra_, thx
<robru> ogra_, ok, will let you know
<sil2100> ACK :)
<didrocks> robru: kenvandine: cyphermox: resent the instructions by email
<didrocks> hope they all make sense :)
<robru> didrocks, ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<cyphermox> ok
<Mirv> phew, ok now really gone again. I may have had click intervening the ui toolkit results, but the sdk team is meanwhile investigating the maguro failures they have (without any click-setup) and robru is testing ui-tk + apps on his maguro.
<Mirv> complex
<Mirv> bug #1248264 is for the UITK probs
<ubot5> bug 1248264 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Failing AP tests with trunk ui-toolkit on top of image #11" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248264
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<robru> ogra_, still around? i'll be releasing ubuntu-ui-toolkit soon if you want to kick a build in 30 mins or so?
<kenvandine> robru, it might take longer than that for it to make it to the release pocket
<robru> oh, right
<robru> it'll just be in proposed. ugh
<ogra_> yeah, so in ~1h or so then
<ogra_> no prob :)
<robru> ogra_, ok, great, just finished the publish job
<ogra_> k
<robru> kenvandine, cyphermox, thomi_, Mirv, can somebody confirm that this is the correct way of enabling ap 1.4 in qa stack? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/autopilot-1.4/+merge/193994
<thomi_> robru: I *think* that's correct, but I'm not the right person to ask really
<thomi_> robru: will you let us know when we can start merging 1.4 branches to trunk?
<kenvandine> robru, so the 1.4 branches merged into trunk?
<robru> thomi, it will be really soon that you can start those merges.
<kenvandine> thomi, i guess once we get the qa stack built
<thomi> robru: sweet! \o/
<thomi> kenvandine: cool
<robru> thomi, maybe 30 minutes
<robru> thomi, i guess my question is "trunk means 1.4, right?"
<kenvandine> robru, approved
<robru> kenvandine, oh, i realized that target_branch was redundant, please re-review
<kenvandine> oh right... good catch
<robru> kenvandine, cyphermox: ok, i kicked the build
<robru> kenvandine, cyphermox: I guess we need to publish qa stack before thomi's team can start landing branches?
<robru> or is the PPA enough?
<kenvandine> PPA should be enough
<kenvandine> right thomi?
<kenvandine> robru, remember to check the prepare logs on the build
<kenvandine> make sure there isn't merge problems
<thomi> kenvandine: robru: I think the idea was to get a clean image published with 1.3, then do one with 1.4
<thomi> I'm not sure I understand the question though
<thomi> so...
<thomi> :)
<kenvandine> i'd suspect the prepare will have problems since we switched branches
<kenvandine> thomi, yeah... cu2d will build the qa packages into the daily ppa
<kenvandine> then you can start working on getting all the other branches merged building against that
<robru> thomi, ok, but I mean like, lp:autopilot trunk contains v1.4. there's not some separate 1.4 branch somewhere, right?
<thomi> robru: that's correct. trunks (for the four AP-related projects) are all 1.4
<thomi> 1.3 lives in a separate series
<robru> thomi, ok, perfect. so we're building those in the PPA now. after ogra builds an image we can land them in distro.
<thomi> robru: so the MP you linked above should work
<thomi> cool
<thomi> robru: well, so once they're in the PPA, we need to merge all the 1.4 changes to the various projects
<thomi> then ogra can build an image :)
<thomi> so... let us know when we can start merging :)
<robru> thomi, well, we still need an image pre-1.4 i think
<robru> thomi, do you need autopilot 1.4 in distro or just in PPA?
<thomi> robru: ahh, yes. understood
<thomi> robru: ultimately in the distro. what happens while we merge is up to you guys I guess, as long as it's used in the upstream-merger job runs
<robru> fginther, do you know if autopilot gets pulled from the daily-build ppa during CI, or does it have to be in distro for that?
<fginther> robru, most jobs use the daily-build ppa
<robru> fginther, but i mean specifically for the autopilot packages too? or just whatever package is being built?
<fginther> robru, sorry, I'm not following. Are you talking about an $app-autopilot package?
<fginther> like galler-app-autopilot?
<fginther> like gallerr-app-autopilot?
<fginther> like gallery-app-autopilot?
<robru> fginther, sorry
<robru> fginther, I mean, if I propose a branch against lp:gallery-app, and it runs the autopilot test, will it install autopilot itself from the PPA, or does it get autopilot from distro?
<thomi> Hey guys - we have good reason to believe that the python-autopilot package in the daily-build-next ppa is borked
<thomi> it seems to be version ed 1.4.X, but is built from the 1.3 sources.... which is odd
<thomi> robru: any ideas?
<fginther> robru, gallery-app is backed by the daily-build ppa so it would resolve dependencies from there
<robru> thomi, stop using daily-build-next? that's only used during final release freeze before ubuntu+1 opens. trusty is open now, so please use daily-build ppa instead
<robru> fginther, ok, thanks
<fginther> robru, all projects should be building against the daily-build ppa (there may be 1 or 2 exceptions)
<fginther> thomi, I'm trying to understand the problem
<fginther> thomi, are you referring to this? http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/434
<robru> thomi, ok, it looks like autopilot* and xpathselect 1.4 all just landed in the PPA as of 3 minutes ago. I think that should be good enough to get CI working, so please land one branch just to see what happens, and if it works then you can go ahead and land all your AP branches now. let me know of any problems
<fginther> thomi, ohhhhhhh
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<thomi> fginther: robru: ummmm
<thomi> fginther: the trusty/ap 1.4 test job you set up for us uses daily-build-next
<thomi> fginther: which is causing problems for us
<thomi> robru: I'll try an experimental merge now
<robru> fginther, hm, yeah, shouldn't be -next anymore I don't think?
<robru> unless we're starting on ubuntu 14.10 already ;-)
<fginther> thomi, it's using ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<thomi> fginther: ugh, sorry - yes
<fginther> whew
<thomi> fginther: I still think that AP package is busted though
<fginther> thomi, I did see the version mismatch thing
<ogra_> === Image #12 is building ===
<thomi> yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: woop woop! \o/
<thomi> fginther: /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: 19:47:16.560 INFO autopilot:141 - Autopilot Source Version: 1.3.1
<thomi> fginther: sure;y that's wrong?
<robru> cyphermox, can you confirm this change? you did a manual upload that is confusing jenkins. https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/autopilot/fix-changelog/+merge/194002
<cyphermox> done
<robru> thomi, oh, yes, it's possible that autopilot package is wrong. i see in the jenkins job that the changelog has some inconsistencies so the new version didn't build yet
<thomi> robru: OK. that would explain the oddities that elopio has seen
<thomi> robru: can you please fix and ping me when I should retry?
<robru> thomi, that mp ^^ should fix it, once that lands i'll rebuild soon
<robru> thomi, ok
<thomi> robru: thanks man
<robru> thomi, no worries
<ogra_> argh !
<ogra_> crap
<robru> ogra_, what?
<ogra_> robru, lillipilly was rebootedm so proposed migration didnt happen
<ogra_> i guess we need an image 13 right afterwards ...
<robru> ogra_, ok well we are doing all this AP stuff in the PPA so the archive should be safe for an image build whenever you can.
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ only ran "rmadison -S ubuntu-ui-toolkit|grep proposed" ... 
<ogra_> but rmadison hasnt been updated either
<ogra_> (since it runs on lillipilly too)
<ogra_> checking without the grep actuallye revels that it didnt even end up in proposed yet
<ogra_> *actually reveals
<kenvandine> it's pending in proposed
<ogra_> yes, it shouldnt
<ogra_> it was copied 1h ago
<popey> should #12 be available?
<ogra_> popey, yes, but not with the expected new ui toolkit
<ogra_> that seems to be stuck entering proposed
<robru> ogra_, anything I can do to help ubuntu-ui-toolkit along? need me to republish in jenkins?
<ogra_> robru, stgraber is looking into it in #ubuntu-release
<ogra_> <stgraber> last publisher failed because of missing access to the seeds
<ogra_> <stgraber> yeah, the publisher looks stuck
<ogra_> its an infrastructure issue ...
<robru> thomi, ok, i fixed that one issue with the old autopilot version and kicked some new builds. you can watch their progress here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=autopilot&field.status_filter=published once you see some green checkmarks there, then you can try proposing branches again. i gotta head for lunch, will be back in a bit
<thomi> ok, thansk
<thomi> *thanks
<elopio> thomi, I see green checkmarks, I'll rebuild the job.
<thomi> elopio: thanks
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard:  cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<thomi> fginther: robru: I tried this MP as a test landing: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-calculator-app/autopilot-1.4/+merge/192643
<thomi> fginther: robru: but it failed... I wonder if you guys could help me figure out what went wrong?
<thomi> the error is in here: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/58/console
<thomi> "ImportError: No module named ubuntu_calculator_app"
<thomi> looks like the test suite was never installed?
<fginther> thomi, looking
<thomi> thanks
<fginther> thomi, ubuntu-calculator-app-autopilot : Depends: libautopilot-qt (>= 1.4) but 1.3+13.10.20130814-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<fginther> now to figure out why
<thomi> oh, I missed that
<thomi> well, it seems the AP 1.4 stuff hasn't fully landed in the right places yet
<fginther> thomi, oh, I know why. need the daily ppa
<fginther> one momento
<thomi> fginther: apparently unity8 doesn't use the daily PPA either (according to Saviq), so that might be a problem for us down the line as well
<robotfuel> I just had this happen in my webbrowser app MP, it's not suppose to be 1.4 WireProtocolVersionMismatch: Wire protocol mismatch at <session bus org.freedesktop.Application /com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection>: is 1.4, expecting 1.3
<robotfuel> https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/webbrowser-app/troubleshoot-select-many-noorder/+merge/193988 from this Merge proposal
<Saviq> fginther, should we be using the daily ppa in the jobs at all? I thought it's dangerous since things from daily release are built there, even if down the line they're not published, and if another stack gets published, built against daily-build, it might get broken dependencies, at best
 * popey updates to 12
<thomi> robotfuel: We're landing 1.4 fixes now
<thomi> robotfuel: so AP is version 1.4 for everyone
<thomi> robotfuel: so maybe merge that branch with the 1.4 compatibility one
<thomi> and merge them together
<thomi> s/merge/land/
<robotfuel> thomi: ack
<fginther> Saviq, using the daily ppa is the only way to resolve dependencies that are inflight and must be released together. For example, in this case we need to release autopilot 1.4 and the apps with updates to 1.4 tests at the same time. As a result, we have to use the daily ppa to resolve that dependency
<fginther> Saviq, yes, as a result we can end up building a MP with a dependency that is never published.
<Saviq> fginther, well, we could push ap 1.4 through to the distro first, and then publish other projects without the need for daily-build PPA
<Saviq> fginther, obviously unless there's something preventing ap 1.4 from getting into distro
<Saviq> fginther, anyway, if that's an exception, I'm fine with it :)
<thomi> fginther: let me know when I can re-approve that MP eh?
<robru> thomi, fginther: sorry just got back from lunch
<robru> thomi, yeah, looks like autopilot built ok but it looks like there was some issue building autopilot-gtk and autopilot-qt. not sure what. retrying...
<fginther> thomi, it's building now
 * thomi needs to be more patient
<robru> thomi, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/155909983/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.autopilot-gtk_1.4%2B14.04.20131105.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz does this failure mean anything to you?
<thomi> robru: yes, it's using autopilot 1.3, instead of 1.4
<fginther> Saviq, that's sort of the problem, autopilot couldn't move to the archive until all of it's rdepends have been updated
<robru> thomi, hmmm, maybe it's just a staging issue then. 1.4 is in the ppa now so hopefully simply retrying it will fix it
<thomi> so either it's not finding the new AP package, or it's using the borked package from this morning
<thomi> robru: hopefully
<Saviq> fginther, got it
<fginther> Saviq, but I think this model is being designed away by didrocks new release model
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, it should be better with flight control ;)
<fginther> Saviq, AIUI we would only depend on this monster PPAs when necessary
<robru> thomi, oh yeah, looking closely it's using 1.4+14.04.20131105 which is the borked one, it really needs 1.4+14.04.20131105.1 to work
<fginther> and not for ever MP
<elopio> cihelp, what does this mean? "bzr: ERROR: Error parsing trunk.recipe:2:2: Indent not a multiple of two spaces."
<elopio> http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf/463/console
<kenvandine> ogra_, robru:  uitk published in release pocket
<fginther> crap ppa-purge failed me
<robru> kenvandine, excellent
<fginther> thomi, plan b, will try again in a moment
<thomi> fginther: ok
<fginther> elopio, there are extra spaces in front of the job parameters
<elopio> fginther: ah, found it. Thanks.
<ogra_> kenyeah, but didnt arrive yet
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/Desktop$ rmadison -S ubuntu-ui-toolkit|grep proposed|wc -l
<ogra_> 6
<ogra_> next publisher run is ours
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/Desktop$ rmadison -S ubuntu-ui-toolkit|grep proposed|wc -l
<ogra_> 0
<ogra_> and there we go :)
<fginther> thomi, building again
<ogra_> === Image #13 is building ===
<thomi> fginther: ok :)
<fginther> thomi, \o/ merged
<thomi> I can re-approve that MP?
<thomi> oh
<thomi> you did it already, I see now
<thomi> fginther: sweet
<thomi> I'll start approving some others.
<thomi> fginther: do you guys have permission to top-approve everything?
<thomi> like, are you in some super-team?
<fginther> thomi, I happen to be part of lots of teams, but no super team
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> some of these MPs I don't have permissions to approve
<fginther> thomi, I should
<fginther> or balloons
<balloons> I can top-approve..
<plars> ogra_: 13? 12 is still not done testing even
<plars> but things are looking pretty decent so far
<robru> plars, yeah, 12 got kicked prematurely, it didn't have the uitk fix we needed. so 13 is what 12 was supposed to be; ignore 12.
<robru> thomi, looks like autopilot-gtk build is fixed, so it looks all good on my end. are you having success with your merges now?
<thomi> robru: one merged OK, kicked off a few more
<robru> thomi, k, great. i'm around for 3 more hours, let me know of any problems you encounter.
<thomi> thanks
<thomi> robru: what's happening with the friends app MP? I notice you re-approved it...
<elopio> cihelp, do we have a hook that installs qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel ?
<fginther> elopio, shouldn't that just be a dependency? or do you need the ppa?
<fginther> elopio, link to job or mp?
<elopio> fginther: here's the failure: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/444/console
<elopio> I suppose I need the ppa.
<thomi> fginther: do you have permissions to top-approve this? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot-1.4/+merge/192574
<fginther> elopio, yep, I think so. you can add it with the hook "D09add_ppa~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers~daily"
<elopio> just what I was looking for.
<elopio> fginther: ty
<fginther> thomi, that's the one team I'm not a member of :-(
<thomi> hmmm
<fginther> thomi, maybe robru ^ ?
 * fginther goes offline for a bit
<robru> thomi, sure
<thomi> robru: If you can, can you please add me to the relevant team so I can do that myself?
<robru> thomi, not sure about the friends merge, the failure log indicated that wait_select_single was missing, I assume that's new API in 1.4, which means that it was just running with 1.3 there. re-approved in the hopes that it'd get 1.4
<thomi> robru: your conclusion sounds correct. Are you sure that borked 1.4 package from this morning isn't still hanging around somewhere?
<robru> thomi, not sure; was hoping a simple re-approve would flush it out ;-)
<robru> thomi, I don't seem to have permissions to add you, but a great team to be in is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity
<thomi> ok
<thomi> well, I hope youdon't plan on sleeping in the next 24 hours :)
<robru> thomi, that's the super-team that is a member of almost all canonical-run teams, I seem to be able to push directly to trunk on almost any branch ;-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-06
<robru> thomi, actually yeah, it's showing https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/3118/console here the version is lacking the necessary .1 that fixes everything. hrm
<thomi> robru: :-<
<robru> thomi, no, wait
<robru> thomi, was looking at the wrong thing. this one isn't just missing the .1, it's actually grabbing 1.3...
<robru> hmmm, weird, the log is showing that it has the PPA...
<robru> fginther, can you see why this one has the PPA but isn't grabbing autopilot from it? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/3118/console
<thomi> robru: which MP is that for?
<robru> thomi, that's for the friends-app one
<robru> https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/friends-app/autopilot-1.4/+merge/193293
<thomi> robru: looks like robotfuel forgot to update debian/control perhaps
<thomi> so it's pulling in 1.3 of those packages
<thomi> robotfuel: are you able to update & re-push please? ^^
<robotfuel> sure
<elopio> cihelp, how do I create an account here? 91.189.93.70:8080 I only see the option to log in.
<robotfuel> thomi: done, will you re-approve?
<thomi> robotfuel: yup
<thomi> robru: Can you cancel the old friends-app run please?
<thomi> robru: or better yet, kick it off again?
<robru> which run, the CI one?
<robru> thomi, hmmmm, not sure. this CI stuff is more fginther's territory. i cancelled one job but i'm not sure how to restart it
<robru> thomi, re-approved anyway, hopefully jenkins picks it up soon
<thomi> robru: the autolanding
<thomi> but that's OK, I guess it'll get picked up again in time
<elopio> our the maguros having problems again? http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/
<elopio> thomi: autopilot-trusty-master is stuck.
<thomi> :(
<thomi> fginther: Can you please make the unity8 autolanding use the daily-build PPA, since otherwise it picks up autopilot 1.3 still
<Saviq> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/648/
<Saviq> thomi, fginther added the hook ↑
<thomi> Saviq: gonna kick it off again then?
<Saviq> thomi, already running
<Saviq> thomi, yup, picked up 1.4
<robru> damn, just got my mako by fedex. I now have mako, maguro, and grouper on my desk. I'm a testing machine!
<Saviq> thomi, seems we got green on amd64, let's see if devices are happy, too
<thomi> \o/
<thomi> fginther: looks like the maguro's are stuck again
<thomi> can we disable them please? They're holing up the landing process more than is healthy IMO
<thomi> cihelp - maybe smoeone else can help with that?
<Saviq> yeah, two maguros stuck in flashing again :/
<Saviq> veebers, you disabled them yesterday didn't you ↑?
<Saviq> shame all the jobs that are running will break again
<veebers> Saviq: I disabled the job in mediumtests-touch, not the actual devices (as yesterday they were all down)
<veebers> looks like it was added back to the jenkins job
<Saviq> veebers, yeah yeah, two of them still running now (at least until they're taken up to flashing...)
<veebers> right, at which point they will have issues, perhaps we should disable it from the job again
<Saviq> veebers, we've already a significant queue http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/ :/
<Saviq> and now the other two are flashing... wonder if they'll come up...
<xnox> cihelp: can https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-keyboard/libpinyin4/+merge/193859/comments/447347 be retried? the i386 build failure seems spurious.
<Saviq> thomi, ok, so touch couldn't pass, as we don't have >= 1.4 in debian/control for autopilot :/
<thomi> Saviq: for u*/
<thomi> err, for u*?
<thomi> dammit
<Saviq> thomi, yeah, unity8
<thomi> u8?
<thomi> sticky shift key :)
<thomi> robotfuel: still awake?
<thomi> Saviq: if robotfuel isn't arund I'll propse a new branch with that in it as well
<robotfuel> thomi: which one?
<Saviq> robotfuel, https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/unity8/autopilot-1.4-wip/+merge/193529
<thomi> robotfuel: unity8
<thomi> needs >= 1.4 for the autopilot deps
<Saviq> robotfuel, autopilot >= 1.8 please
<robotfuel> you mean 1.4?
<Saviq> 1.4 that is ;)
<thomi> Saviq: >= 1.4 :)
<Saviq> yeah, too many 8s
<Saviq> oh, looks like the two maguros came back from the dead
<Saviq> scratch that, the two are still dead, the two that were just flashing seem to have flashed fine
<robotfuel> thomi: Saviq done
<Saviq> robotfuel, cheers
 * Saviq kicks the build again...
<thomi> thanks Saviq
<Saviq> jeez they're being flashed after every job? no wonder they're dying...
<fginther> xnox, the build is retried
<xnox> fginther: thanks.
<Saviq> fginther, two maguros stuck again in flashing :/
<fginther> Saviq, saw that, our attempts to switch hosts and hubs this week have not helped :-(
<fginther> Saviq, I'm considering removing the maguro job so they don't get wedged while I'm sleeping
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, it helped yesterday
<Saviq> fginther, we're not getting anything over what makos are giving us, either
<fginther> Saviq, they can't be fixed without someone physcially resetting the devices :-(
<Saviq> fginther, you've got +1 from me and thomi on just dropping them from mediumtests-trusty-touch
<fginther> Saviq, thomi done
<Saviq> the current jobs will hopefully trickle down through the two (assuming they don't get stuck, too)
<fginther> Saviq, that's my hope
<Saviq> fginther, we should try the system-image-cli approach I mailed about
<Saviq> it might be less error prone since it only reboots the phone into recovery and back
<fginther> CI will have to revisit the continued use of these devices. If we can't get them to be stable, they do more harm then good
<Saviq> in earnest we shouldn't even do that, the system.img file could just be duplicated and reused instead of flashing
<fginther> Saviq, I saw that, how does that method work with manually installed deb packages?
<Saviq> fginther, it just replaces the rootfs
<Saviq> fginther, with the pristine image
<fginther> Saviq, hmm
<Saviq> fginther, what phablet-flash gives you over that is it wipes userdata, too - system-image-cli does not
<Saviq> but if our tests modify userdata, they're broken anyway
<Saviq> fginther, but, to not download the image over and over again - we should have two modes - "hard" and "soft" flash
<Saviq> fginther, "hard" could be just phablet-flash
<Saviq> fginther, or system-image-cli -b0
<Saviq> fginther, we should then copy system.img on the device
<Saviq> and subsequent "soft" flashes would just replace the system.img used with the copy
<Saviq> thus not requiring networking to bring the device to clean state
<fginther> Saviq, that's reasonable, I'll investigate
<fginther> gotta go for a bit, will check back in later
<Saviq> fginther, o/
<Saviq> fginther, fwiw, such "go to dev mode, revert to read-only mode" could be built into system-image-cli itself
<thomi> fginther: thanks man
<thomi> fginther: do those old jobs need to be kicked off again?
<robru> thomi, alright, I'm EOD. I'll probably be around for a few more hours, but slow to respond. ping if you need anything (but ping fginther about that friends-app merge, i'm not sure how to fix that)
<thomi> robru: ok
<thomi> fginther: are you going to be around for a bit longer?
<Saviq> thomi, there are still two maguros in play, so hopefully they'll trickle through
<Saviq> thomi, looking at friends-app merge... I'd say those are real test failures https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/445/? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/3122/
<robru> Saviq, nah, if you click through to the console output, it says "Class 'friends-app' has no attribute 'wait_select_single'." which implies autopilot 1.3 is in use, not 1.4.
<Saviq> robru, you can see autopilot 1.4 being installed there...
<Saviq> python-autopilot_1.4+14.04.20131105.2-0ubuntu1_all.de
<robru> Saviq, "00:01:39.805 INFO autopilot:141 - Autopilot Source Version: 1.3.1"
<thomi> robru: I bet it's that borked autopilot versin again
<Saviq> robru, ah, that's on device?
<robru> Saviq, i'm looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/3122/console
<Saviq> robru, there's no autopilot (>= 1.4) there, then?
<robru> Saviq, in that log i can't find any evidence that it's installing autopilot from the PPA, it seems to just be using whatever's on device already, which would be old
<Saviq> robru, yeah, missing version dep in the merge
<Saviq> same we just had in unity8
<Saviq> robru, but https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/445/? is using 1.4 - and still one test is failing
<thomi> Saviq: which merge?
<Saviq> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/friends-app/autopilot-1.4/+merge/193293 afaics
<Saviq> thomi, the autolanding job didn't use the latest revision
<thomi> Saviq: debian/control is up-to-date
<thomi> robru: can you double check that the borked AP package is really deleted please?
<Saviq> thomi, there's a new autolanding running http://s-jenkins:8080/job/friends-app-autolanding/26/ with the correct rev
<robru> thomi, well it would have never been 'deleted', just superceded by the newer one. there's now two newer ones that replaced it, .1 and .2
<thomi> hmm, ok
<thomi> Saviq: ahh ok
<thomi> so we just gotta wait :)
<Saviq> thomi, yeah http://s-jenkins:8080/job/friends-app-autolanding/26/console
<Saviq> thomi, we'll know about unity8 on mako soon enough, too
<robru> Saviq, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/445/console does look like a 'real' failure, but i don't understand it. friends-app test is practically a no-op, i'm not sure what could possibly fail there.
<Saviq> robru, self.assertThat(toolbar.state, Equals(''))
<robru> Saviq, thomi: seriously, the friends-app test is so simple, all it does is launches the app, confirms it's launched, and then tests that the toolbar can be revealed.
<Saviq> robru, but it remains at 'spread'
<Saviq> robru, maybe it's just missing an Eventually()?
<robru> Saviq, nope, it wouldn't be an Eventually
<robru> Saviq, that test is first testing that the toolbar defaults to hidden, it's testing that the initial state is as we expect
<thomi> hmmm
<robru> thomi, do you know anything about toolbar.state? it should be '' when hidden and 'spread' when revealed, right? that's what we test for. but now it seems to start as 'spread' in this test failure
<thomi> robru: I don't know, sorry - elopio would be a better person to ask I think
<robru> elopio, ^^ ?
<elopio> hey, I'm just getting back.
<elopio> I'm not sure about spread. Is that a property?
<Saviq> robru, maybe it's just that the UITK changed the behavior to be shown initially?
<Saviq> robru, there was talk of doing that
<thomi> elopio: 'toolbar.state' property
<Saviq> robru, and when you launch the app, it's indeed there for a few seconds
<Saviq> sounds like we need an emulator for the panel (isn't there one yet?)
<robru> Saviq, hmmm, yeah, it seems so
<elopio> robru: the toolbar properties is something you shouldn't be testing on the apps, that should be tested on the toolkit.
<Saviq> robru, http://pad.lv/1207369
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1207369 in Ubuntu UX "Automatically reveal toolbar when switching pages" [Critical,Fix committed]
<robru> elopio, yeah, i agree, but we weren't sure how to get any mock accounts to be able to test friends itself, so the toolbar is really the only thing we can fiddle with there ;-)
<Saviq> yeah, at most it should be using the emulator
<elopio> on the apps you should just call the emulator toolbar.opened.
<Saviq> eh... mako dead now? http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/3131/consoleFull ;/
<thomi> elopio: so.. I'mleaning towards filing a bug against uuitk, and merging this manually?
<thomi> elopio: or maybe we just remove that line from the test?
<Saviq> thomi, uitk is correct
<elopio> robru, thomi: I think you can just remove this test_toolbar.
<robru> robotfuel, still around to do that on your branch? or should i just do it?
<robotfuel> robru: which branch?
<robru> robotfuel, https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/friends-app/autopilot-1.4/+merge/193293 that
<robru> that's you, right?
<robotfuel> yes
<robru> robotfuel, yeah, can you just delete the test_toolbar test? it's bad
<elopio> as Saviq said, it's failing because now the toolbar starts visible and then it's hidden.
<Saviq> grr
<Saviq> thomi, if http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/3131/console does not recover, just cancel, re-approve, restart http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/649/
<Saviq> past 3am here, gonna go now
<Saviq> if I find the above to still be hanging in the morning, I'll tackle it first thing
<thomi> Saviq: thanks man
<thomi> this is starting to get seriously frustrating :-(
<Saviq> it does
 * Saviq wants the emulator
<Saviq> have fun peeps o/
<elopio> I've just approved the file manager app. It has passed on autopilot-trusty-master
<robotfuel> robru: is there the friends app passes locally.
<thomi> elopio: thanks man
<robru> robotfuel, yeah, you probably don't have the updated ubuntu-ui-toolkit yet
<elopio> maguros are coming back :)
<elopio> keyboard is running atm.
<robotfuel> robru: can I get a link to a failing test? maybe there is a simple fix?
<robru> robotfuel, yeah, the simple fix is to delete test_toolbar. it's a stupid test, it's not testing the app but tests ui-toolkit, and ui-toolkit changes, to the test is broken. it doesn't need to be fixed, just deleted
<robru> robotfuel, the test failure is somewhere in the scrollback, sorry I don't remember which one.
<robotfuel> robru: done
<robotfuel> robru: I don't even think we should have ported that one to 1.4, there are no real tests.
<fginther> down to one maguro
<fginther> and down to two makos
<robru> robotfuel, well, the idea is that we have that stub there so that it will be easier to write more tests in the future. it definitely needs to be ported to 1.4
<robru> robotfuel, and thanks
<thomi> fginther: any idea WTF is going on here? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/2982/console
<thomi> robru: fginther: Are either of you able to kick off the UI toolkit autolanding? It seems it's not enabled by default
<thomi> well, I may have done it correctly, maybe not: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autolanding/427/
<plars> looks like some new failures with the new image
<plars> webbrowser_app.tests.test_title.TestWindowTitle.test_window_title  for one
<fginther> thomi, hey
<thomi> hey fginther
<fginther> thomi, looking at phone-app now
<thomi> so... I'm not a happy man- the CI hardware seems totally fucked from my POV :(
<thomi> soooo many failures, and one job that seems permenantly stuck here: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/
<thomi> and I'm seeing some strange otto-related issues here as well: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/453/console
<thomi> fginther: TBH, It must be getting late for you, I think the problems we're seeing are more systemic, and it's probably best if you get some sleep and attack this tomorrow
<thomi> I'll send a status update tomorrow
<thomi> err, today
<fginther> thomi, I see you found the package name issue with friends-app
<fginther> thomi, is phone-app depricated?
<thomi> I have no idea... I would hope that the project would be deleted, if that were the case
<fginther> It's not too late yet, I'll try to help if I can..
<thomi> OK, I'm just going to approve all the branches, and hope that a few make it through
<fginther> thomi, phone-app is not on my device and hasn't been updated in months
<thomi> OK, I'll delete that then
<fginther> ugh, why wasn't it deleted :-(
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> Words cannot convey my emotional state right now...
<veebers> fginther: quick query: says in this log that there was a bunch of files archived (i.e. the ogv) but the jobs Build artifacts only contains the xml: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/488/console
<veebers> fginther: oh, is that the log of the child job that was fired off, because I've found the files on that job
<fginther> veebers, right, walk down to the child job, they should be there
<veebers> fginther: awesome thanks
<robru> thomi, agreed, we have many systemic issues
<thomi> robru: are you able to top-approve this please? https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/webbrowser-app/select-many-noorder-ap1.4/+merge/194031
<robru> thomi, hmmm, oddly not.
<robru> thomi, osomon should be up soon i think
<robru> lool, around? i think you can approve this for us: https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/webbrowser-app/select-many-noorder-ap1.4/+merge/194031
<thomi> elopio: still around?
<plars> thomi: will that fix the error I mentioned earlier?
<thomi> plars: I'm not sure which error that is?
<thomi> plars: oh
<plars> webbrowser_app.tests.test_title.TestWindowTitle.test_window_title failing in the smoke tests on the latest image
<thomi> plars: I'm not sure. was the image built with autopilot 1.4?
<plars> was supposed to be... checking
<plars> thomi: no, looks like 1.3 still
<plars> so, nm
<robru> thomi, ok, I'm out for reals. I think friends-app will land shortly, anything else i'll help out with in the morning.
<thomi> robru: ok, thanks for your help
<robru> thomi, you're welcome
<fginther> thomi, ubuntu-rssreader-app and ubuntu-weather-app have merged
<thomi> wooo!
<thomi> fginther: ui toolkit merged as well - sweet!
<fginther> thomi, sudoku-app doesn't look good. Not sure how important it is as the results are not included in the dashboard
<fginther> thomi, also ubuntu-filemanager-app fails, but it also fails on the dashboard, appear to be some existing issues
<thomi> fginther: OK, can we manually merge the filemanager app branch in that case?
<fginther> thomi, yes
<thomi> do you do that, or...?
<fginther> thomi, I'll take care of it
<thomi> thanks
<fginther> thomi, done
<Mirv> let's see...
 * Mirv looks at the redness at cu2d
<elopio> thomi: I'm here.
<thomi> elopio: it's ok, I sorted it
<elopio> thomi: ok, it seems we are almost done.
<thomi> elopio: well, I doubt that very much :)
<elopio> thomi: well, 10 branches landed, that's almost all of them. Where do you need help now?
<thomi> elopio: I imagine there will be further issues we need to resolve - tests failing ec.
<thomi> *etc
<thomi> but I'm done for today
<elopio> I see tomorrow as the day we can start cleaning tests, so it's not a problem if some fail, those will be the place to start.
<thomi> yeah
<fginther> thomi, good luck on the remaining work for today, I'm off to bed.
<thomi> cheers!
<thomi> I'm off to cook dinner, will BBL
<elopio> lucky shot, the mediaplayer-app works fine on autopilot 1.4.
<elopio> now there are no apps TODO.
<Mirv> QA stack now green again
<Mirv> (needed update to xpathselect1.4 in package list)
<thomi> elopio: awesome!
<thomi> Mirv: so, there's nothing more I need to do urgently today?
<Mirv> thomi: if there is, we'll find out about it only later today. I'm now trying to ensure trevinho's unity branch is ok and will then merge it manually if it is
<Mirv> if it works properly it will resolve many of the remaining problems
<Mirv> thomi: but already having autopilot itself, unity8 and ui-toolkit in releasable state is promising
<thomi> Mirv: OK, I'll EOD then. Can you email me with whatever you find please?
<Mirv> thomi: yep, I'll keep up with the thread
<thomi> Mirv: oh, and if you can find someone with the permissions to merge the webbrowser-app branch, that'd be awesome
<thomi> thanks
<Mirv> thomi: ok, I'll see about that
<vila> Mirv: ping
<vila> Mirv: I've lost track of what needs to happen regarding https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/IncidentLog/2013-11-04-otto-outage
<vila> Mirv: we've reverted the kernels but is someone looking at the corresponding bug ?
<vila> Mirv: is there even a bug filed for that ?
<sil2100> Mirv: so the cmake bit is still not merged in? We might need to help finding someone who can top-approve that branch then
<Mirv> vila: I don't know what was worked on that, but the autopilot machines currently seem to be happy. the last I remember was that it was asked to revert the kernel.
<sil2100> Since it's slowing things down
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, I suspect didrocks can help us here, that's why I sent the e-mail.
<didrocks> hey Mirv
<Mirv> hey didrocks
 * didrocks looks at the discussion
<sil2100> Morning!
<Mirv> I've also pinged osomon to get the webbrowser AP 1.4 branch in today
<vila> Mirv: argh, yeah, they are happy but they are not testing the latest kernel so if new bugs appear there... worth bringing to attention during the hangout ?
<sil2100> Mirv: what about gallery-app? Since I see many many tests failing, and the merge is still not in
<sil2100> Mirv: CI seems to be failing
<Mirv> vila: ah, I see (reading the page further), indeed I don't know how the 3.12 should now be tested/fixed without causing problems on the machines themselves
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, you need a cmake change for unity7?
<vila> Mirv: outside the ci lab ? :-D
<sil2100> Mirv: should we merge in manually? I'm looking at the failures now
<Mirv> sil2100: I've not looked at that, my time has been consumed by cu2d + unity7
<didrocks> psivaa: hey, are you looking at why image 13 as a bad pass rate?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, with the cmake change proposed unity7 starts working
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, I'll pick that up
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, that's the fix bregma did to take care of the annoying FTBFS for unity7
<sil2100> But getting it merged in takes certainly too long already
<Mirv> sil2100: the cmake MP however didn't have any approve before
<Mirv> sil2100: so I tested compiling with it and approved it (needs top-approve / sponsoring now)
<sil2100> Mirv: right, that's what I meant basically, no one besides you had even made a proper review, not to mention anyone from the cmake maintainance guys
<didrocks> argh, bregma didn't base on latest upstream releas :/
<didrocks> and I see inline changes
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: I think we need to wait for bregma for unity7
<didrocks> just handle the rest
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv do you manage to track what's release/what's still needed releasing? I don't see a landing ask for tracking that, are you ok?
<didrocks> I don't see latest landing ask updated as well, doing
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: since veebers doesn't seem to be around anymore, I'll merge in the gallery-app 1.4 transition branch manually to avoid CI failures and we can then get someone else fixing the 2 remaining failing tests
<didrocks> seems the lxc-android-config from ogra_ landed as well. Updating the spreadsheet
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<Mirv> didrocks: isn't it just the patch applied, correctly on top of current ubuntu release?
<didrocks> Mirv: no, it's not (for cmake)
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: do you know what's still needed to be released for autopilot 1.4?
<sil2100> I guess Mirv is more up-to-date ^
<Mirv> didrocks: I don't think anything has been released yet for AP1.4 to archives. I fixed QA stack in cu2d only this morning, and unity8, and most of the other stacks depend on unity7 getting fixed
<psivaa> didrocks: i'll take a look now
<sil2100> Mirv: did veebers and thomi prepare 1.4 changes for unity7?
<sil2100> didrocks: for sure dialer-app needs fixing... many test failures with 1.4 and no 1.4 AP branch ;/
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: can you list all the components somewhere, like in the landing spreadsheet so that we can track?
<Mirv> sil2100: they didn't have unity7 on their radar it seems, so I'm working as described on the e-mail
<didrocks> sil2100: working with upstream?
<sil2100> didrocks: will do, but upstream starts later for these components usually, but keeping that on the radar
<sil2100> I'll update the Landing Plan
<didrocks> thanks
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<Mirv> well sil2100 is writing now something, so not interrupting that
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> I'll try listing the components that need 'tweaking and releasing'
<Mirv> didrocks: and true, the cmake thing is not completely clean, although the only thing I see is not from applying the added patch is the 12 lines in Tests/CMakeLists.txt
<sil2100> Mirv: I updated it a bit, you can add the component status that you handled more or less - I only included unity8 and autopilot from yours, but make sure it's the right status
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, but there are other changes, better to not urge on unity7 anyway
<Mirv> sil2100: I don't think autopilot is done if it's not released, or 'done' is maybe not the correct word?
<didrocks> yeah, please do not forget anything :)
<sil2100> Mirv: right, maybe let's use READY for those
<Mirv> sil2100: or maybe ready for testing, I guess we can't release without testing all of that on device?
<Mirv> so ready for testing would mean that it's ready in cu2d with 'green light' enough to be tested and after that published from PPA
<sil2100> Mirv: indeed! You didn't test it on the phone yet?
<sil2100> ACK, sure
<didrocks> ogra_: hey, do you know why there is no ubuntu-ui-toolkit in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131105.1.changes as well? (this one is image 13, right?)
<ogra_> didrocks, reload
<didrocks> ogra_: you cheated! :)
<Mirv> sil2100: I haven't had time to even attach the phone yet to my computer
<ogra_> yep :)
<Mirv> sil2100: let alone upgrade it to AP1.4 etc
<ogra_> didrocks, for some reason it compared 20131105 again, not 20131105.1 .... i assume something was slow still due to the wider probs last night
<sil2100> I need to upgrade it to the new image I guess as well
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, thanks for fixing!
<ogra_> didrocks, sadly that doesnt make 13 any better :(
<didrocks> ogra_: no, I'm unsure what happen, can't wait for psivaa's report :)
<ogra_> (the breakage started in 12 though)
<didrocks> sil2100: popey: coming?
<didrocks> sil2100: we are waiting for you :)
<sil2100> AAa!
<Mirv> hmm what happened to my hangouts
<Mirv> I know a cat was involved but that doesn't explain getting redirected to a hangout error url on retry
<Mirv> sil2100: but I guess the meeting was near end, or was there still something / being discussed?
<Mirv> eh, now it works
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess it's more or less over ;)
<ogra_> wow
<Mirv> that was a weird error I got into, but animals have the ways of finding interesting key combos
<ogra_> so doing a call test for image 13 i just managed to make my Nexus 5 hang hard
<ogra_> heh, the kitkat phone app is definitely worse than ours :)
 * ogra_ manages to hang it reproducably 
<ogra_> wow, and it is unintuitive as hell ... trying to store a contact requires you to jump through plenty of hoops
<didrocks> psivaa: is there a way to increase the number of loops in systemsettle idling and rerun against image 13?
<didrocks> to check that indicators is going quiet after a while
<psivaa> didrocks: let me try that
<didrocks> psivaa: maybe try -d 6
<didrocks> as for the main run
<didrocks> instead of -d 2
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: releasing ubuntu-ui-toolkit, only change the AP1.4 one and all tests succeed. I'd wish for another to test unity8 since I don't get a full pass with that (3 tests fail)
<Mirv> didrocks: pkging ack http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+14.04.20131106-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> psivaa: can you review and merge that one? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-test-cases/fix-delay/+merge/194095
<didrocks> then, if you can retry a full tests on image 13
<didrocks> sil2100: are you on unity8?
<didrocks> Mirv: +1
<psivaa> didrocks:  i'll take a look, -d is the delay in between each iteration and default is 6 though
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, but it's set to 2 for normal app runs
<didrocks> and in the global run, we see that they need 3 loops to settle
<sil2100> didrocks: if you meant local testing, then yes
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<Mirv> filed bug #1248477 about the unity8 tests
<ubot5> bug 1248477 in Unity 8 "Three failing tests with unity8 + AP1.4" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248477
<didrocks> Saviq: ^
<didrocks> OSError: [Errno 3] No such process
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, we're talking, didn't happen in autolanding
<didrocks> seems a crash?
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah
<Mirv> didrocks: for autopilot itself I guess the automatic testing by cu2d is enough?
<psivaa> didrocks: making the default run with 6 s delay make the default tests to pass. but default tests are not regressing in between image 11 and 13
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, you did run the AP AP tests on the devices, right?
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, we are slower to boot it seems, but I still need a run without the system settle flawing the results
<didrocks> psivaa: even if we commit to 6 for a couple of days and then reverting
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, makes sense. would you mind making the MP to lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch rather than lp:ubuntu-test-cases ?
<didrocks> psivaa: oh sure!
<didrocks> stupid bzr config :p
<psivaa> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> psivaa: anddddddd https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-test-cases/fix-delay/+merge/194099
<psivaa> didrocks: approved, thanks
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks to you! you will do the rerun?
<psivaa> didrocks: sure
 * didrocks crosses fingers…
<vila> Mirv: hey ! Thanks for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glamor-egl/0.5.1-0ubuntu6 !
<vila> Mirv: can you explain https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glamor-egl/0.5.1-0ubuntu6/+publishinghistory to a poor noob ?
<Laney> it moved from proposed to release
<Laney> as part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<Laney> vila: ^
<vila> Laney: that's the expected and usua... let me read that ;)
<Laney> yes, that's normal
<vila> Laney: but I don't see it when running apt-get update --dry-run on a machine where I want to verify the fix
<vila> Laney: ha, but it's us.archive.ubuntu.com
<vila> what's the expected delay ?
<Laney> rmadison -S -s trusty glamor-egl shows it, so shouldn't be too long before it's mirrored
<Laney> you can grab the debs from launchpad if you don't want to wait
<vila> Laney: right, thanks for explanations !
<psivaa> didrocks: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/13:20131105.1:20131031.1/4909/default/
<psivaa> that's the only test that gets affected with the chage
<psivaa> s/chage/change
<didrocks> psivaa: hum, all tests didn't rerun? only the default one, right?
<asac> cwayne: in theory yes, in practice this is not enforced/implemented to full extend yet.
<psivaa> didrocks: yes, all the other tests are using -d6 already
<asac> cwayne: who should we call if customization test fails?
<asac> psivaa: not the other way around?
<didrocks> psivaa: hum, we saw -d2 with asac
<asac> the default one uses -d6 and the others are using -d2
<didrocks> argh, seems you're right: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-maguro-smoke-friends-app-autopilot/17/console
<psivaa> didrocks:  asac: no it's the otherway around. like the link above
<didrocks> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-maguro-smoke-ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot/27/console
<didrocks> I think we mixed this with asac
<asac> well, it feels really odd that we are stricter about time in the default one
<asac> compared to the one we run on every test
<psivaa> asac: that's now fixed with didrocks 's change :)
<psivaa> now every run has 6 s delay
<didrocks> asac: ok, so 30s is not enough with the system settle idling
<didrocks> psivaa: can you try to increase the number of run, like 10? (I think it's -c10) and run some tests failing?
<asac> didrocks: right. so my initial patch was about 10min :0
<didrocks> psivaa: we just want to know if we are slower in boot time or it's something else
<asac> we should at least give it 2min :)
<didrocks> so 20?
<asac> who knows what other races might exist
<didrocks> 20*6?
<didrocks> psivaa: mind trying that? ^
<asac> i think i had 10 * 6
<psivaa> didrocks: sure will try that as a temp measure. we may need to find why indicator is taking up resources
<asac> 10 * 10 * 6
<didrocks> psivaa: right, let's see with 10*6 for now. We'll need to dig on the regression
<psivaa> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> but let's see where we stand for first
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> libido3 changed
<didrocks> it's the only possible guilty for indicators
<didrocks> I didn't see a landing ask for it
<didrocks> seb128: sil2100: do you know more about it? ^
<seb128> didrocks, ido is desktop specific, it's GTK widgets
<didrocks> new network-manager as well
<didrocks> seb128: it's installed on the touch image though
<seb128> didrocks, that seems a bug, let me check why
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<didrocks> ido or network-manager
<seb128> didrocks, it can't work there, there is no GTK-Mir backend
<didrocks> as we don't know which indicators is going crazy
<sil2100> didrocks: I published it as seb128 and the team asked for it, but ido makes only sense on desktop
<didrocks> psivaa: is there a way for you (once you tweaked the value and run this tests) to log into a device and just rerun one test, after having downgraded some packages?
 * didrocks feels the indicator we see is indicator-network and it's screwed by network-manager
<psivaa> didrocks: yea that's possible, i'm going to run first this with my personal branch
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<asac> didrocks: so i think the value is not going to help that much
<asac> didrocks: what really kills stuff is the timeout here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/tests/systemsettle/systemsettle-before/tc_control
<Mirv> sil2100: what are you testing now?
<asac> didrocks: but let me first validate
<didrocks> asac: I don't understand how the timeout plays regarding to the command
<asac> didrocks: so -d means how many top samples to take for each run ... and not how many top runs in total (thats == 10 and is constrained by the timeout)
<didrocks> -c you mean?
 * didrocks looks
<asac> didrocks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/tests/systemsettle/systemsettle.sh
<didrocks>    echo " -d  seconds to delay between each top iteration (Default: 6)"
<didrocks> but yeah, -c won't help
<asac> didrocks: so for top run: 0 we basically get -c5 times a top sample of -d6 seconds
<didrocks> I don't get why we stop after 5 iterations then
<asac> whcih is 30 seconds for each top run
<asac> which sums up nicely to top run: 4 for 120 seconds
<didrocks> ah, so we are already at this 120s
<asac> didrocks: we are getting killed by the timeout
<didrocks> ok
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/tests/systemsettle/systemsettle.sh
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/files/head:/tests/systemsettle/systemsettle-before/
<didrocks> so yeah, sounds like you're right
<asac> didrocks: i dont think we do it for default in the same manner
<didrocks> yeah, I don't understand why we settle in the default though
<didrocks> and not after the reboots
<ogra_> bah, that new toolbar behavior is extremely annoying
<asac> didrocks: right so the default settle has 720 seconds
<asac> didrocks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/tests/default/systemsettle/tc_control
<didrocks> interesting…
<asac> didrocks: so its abuot tweaking the timeout
<didrocks> to 720s? :)
<Mirv> didrocks: I've some errors on autopilot autopilot on device, but I'm not sure what to expect as it has eg. errors on mouse devices / X11
<asac> didrocks: in theory yes, but its basically the time we believe is fine until system is good
<asac> maybe more like 4 minutes
<asac> byut yeah they should be the same
<didrocks> asac: do you reproduce locally btw?
<asac> brb
<didrocks> Mirv: argh, I think write it somewhere, but then, please right it down so that we can get the QA team fixing those
<didrocks> Mirv: I meant: publish it still*
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, so from what asac told, can you rather try to downgrade network-manager and run an app test?
 * ogra_ wonders who decided that crazyness ... seems the toolbar is always expanded when starting an app ... so you have to wait several seconds until you can start typing input if your app has an input field at the bottom
<didrocks> just so we see if system settle is still going crazy
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, new toolkit
<ogra_> (this is really annoying when trying to use the messaging app)
<ogra_> didrocks, right, i would like to know who nods off such stuff ...
<psivaa> didrocks: ok, i'm in the middle of couple of runs in each device, once they finish i'll try that
<didrocks> ogra_: want a ticket to London? :)
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks!
<ogra_> didrocks, already have one for jan. :P
<didrocks> heh
<Mirv> didrocks: ok. then there's the matter of packaging acks http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_autopilot-gtk_1.4+14.04.20131106-0ubuntu1.diff + http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_autopilot-qt_1.4+14.04.20131106-0ubuntu1.diff +
<Mirv> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_autopilot_1.4+14.04.20131106-0ubuntu1.diff + http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_xpathselect_1.4+14.04.20131106-0ubuntu1.diff
<ogra_> it fells just half thoughgt throug ... people dont know about the toolbar, so lets put it in their face all the time ...
<ogra_> *feels
<didrocks> Mirv: for xpathselect, the soname changed? (no common file installed between 1.3 and 1.4?)
<ogra_> do people actually USE the phone before deciding such things ?
<ogra_> (sorry, i'll stop ranting now)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, it's so.1.3 now
<didrocks> so.1.4 you meant? :)
<Mirv> didrocks: 1.4 :)
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> -               python-autopilot,
<didrocks> +               autopilot-desktop (>= 1.4),
<didrocks> that sounds wrong to me to bind autopilot-gtk to X
<didrocks> and desktop
<didrocks> with bamf and anything
<didrocks> Mirv: I won't block on it, but do you mind pinging upstream about it?
<didrocks> + python-autopilot (>= 1.4) | python3-autopilot (>= 1.4),
<didrocks> as well, in autopilot-gtk -> tabs vs spaces, fixing?
<Mirv> didrocks: it's build depend only
<Saviq> didrocks, Mirv's ~phablet/autopilot was messing with him
<Saviq> didrocks, u8 is 100%
<didrocks> Saviq: sorry, what do you mean?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, fixing
<Mirv> didrocks: he means that u8 is ok, I'll publish it too later
<Saviq> didrocks, the click autopilot script installs stuff into ~phablet/autopilot
<didrocks> Mirv: same in autopilot-qt (tab vs space)
<Saviq> didrocks, and that takes precedence before a .deb install
<Saviq> didrocks, so if you don't clean that up, you might be running some unmatched suites
<didrocks> Saviq: so the click script installed AP 1.3?
<didrocks> locally?
<Saviq> didrocks, not ap itself, but old unity8's suite most probably
 * didrocks doesn't understand, what command exactly installed those? (I think we are only testing click for click packages, not unity8)
<didrocks> or when you test a click package, it's running unity8 AP tests as well?
<didrocks> (and so install them)
<Mirv> didrocks: click-test-setup downloads unity8 autopilot tests always, and if they linger in /home/phablet/autopilot the .deb tests are ignored
<didrocks> that's why we need to clean up this click vs debs tests mess
<Saviq> didrocks, +1
<sil2100> didrocks: in unity8 there are 3 tests constantly failing locally, mostly notification-related - should I publish unity8 anyway?
<sil2100> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> sil2100, read up
<didrocks> sil2100: you are lagging dude :)
<sil2100> No one pinged me so I didn't read ;p
 * sil2100 reads up
<sil2100> Mirv: as for what I'm working on, I always update the Landing Plan on what I am working on ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: so just look for 'sil2100'
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah I looked it up, but there was nothing at that time
<didrocks> Mirv: and +1 on autopilot
<didrocks> Mirv: so all good
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm sure it was, as I changed it some time before your question I guess!
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, not sure, but I didn't see that unity8 note until now. but I'd guess you've also /home/phablet/autopilot messing up things, as I now had the tests passing
<Mirv> sil2100: to you ^
<Mirv> didrocks: ignore :)
 * didrocks is always happy to ignore
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, excellent then
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll maybe check mediaplayer-app and camera-app in the meantime
<sil2100> ...or are those click packages now?
<Mirv> sil2100: alright, I need to eat a late lunch anyhow at some point
<sil2100> Since I really get a bit confused with all of this already
<Mirv> sil2100: those are not
<sil2100> Ok, camera-app requires fixing as well...
<sil2100> No merge in sight
<didrocks> sil2100: test failing? the 1.4 branch was not merged?
<sil2100> There is no 1.4 branch
<didrocks> sil2100: http://pad.ubuntu.com/autopilot-1-4
<didrocks> sil2100: seems no porting was needed for that one
<sil2100> Nothing got merged, no branch prepared, and 3 failures
<sil2100> Well, I get reproducible 3 failures all the time
<sil2100> Maybe something in my config screws up things, I'll check
<didrocks> (that's why I didn't list it yesterday)
<didrocks> psivaa: did you get a chance to have this run done?
<didrocks> (just one one app test at least)
<psivaa> didrocks: just in the process of downgrading nm, it has a lot of dependencies with it
<sil2100> didrocks: no matter how many times I run it, I always get the same 3 failures sadly, related to DBus introspection - so I guess it needs some 1.4 porting?
<sil2100> StateNotFoundError: State not found for class 'Rectangle' and filters {'objectName': 'main'}.
<didrocks> sil2100: probably yeah, please note it
<sil2100> didrocks: mediaplayer-app is fine as it is, so nothing needed here
<didrocks> great
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems we needs friends as well
<didrocks> sil2100: but they did push other commits than the 1.4 transition, right? :/
<didrocks> ah, it's friends-app, not friends
<sil2100> didrocks: for friends-app you mean?
<sil2100> didrocks: it just has the transition
<didrocks> yeah, we're fine :)
<sil2100> didrocks: is it tested or should I test it now?
<didrocks> Mirv: you wrote unity8 and ubuntu-ui-toolkit published, I don't see them in -changes?
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess you need to test it
<sil2100> No problemo
<didrocks> Mirv: also, do you have the bug report for AP desktop tests failing?
<didrocks> sil2100: please open one for camera-app
 * didrocks sees ubuntu-ui-toolkit, but not unity8
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, friends clean and ready for release, I'll push it out in a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: great!
<Mirv> didrocks: unity8 should be right there in a ~minute. I found bug #1211140 for autopilot
<ubot5> bug 1211140 in Autopilot "Autopilots test suites cannot be run on devices due to using window-mocker (X11 only)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211140
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: hum this bug is not what you see, right?
<didrocks> Mirv: you told that it's failing on the desktop, not on the device?
<Mirv> didrocks: no, failing on device was what I was talking about
<Mirv> desktop ok
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, so AP tests (without that package installed) pass on the device?
<didrocks> or AP tests themselves are all failing?
<Mirv> didrocks: some of AP's own AP tests fail on device, citing X11 errors and such
<didrocks> ok
<psivaa> didrocks: calendar app tests which regressed in image 12 is being run with downgraded n-m in maguro. let you know the outcome
<didrocks> psivaa: crossing fingers!
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, I'd like to publish friends-app, but the friends stack is waitonstacks - should I wait for platform to finish, or should I just abort waitonstacks and force a publish?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, as long as it's waitonstacks, you can force a publish (withut stopping it)
<didrocks> it's going to publish previous run
<sil2100> didrocks: right, but I wanted to first do a 'not-forced publish' to see if there are packaging changes - but I guess I'll just check the latest trunk commit
<sil2100> So right
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK needed! http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~super-friends/friends-app/trunk/revision/115
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<sil2100> didrocks: sadly it's still waiting on waitonstacks to finish ?!
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have a bug for the test failures on camera-app?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, let me look
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Friends/job/cu2d-friends-head/343/parameters/?
<sil2100> And the console says it's waiting for onwaitforstacks
<didrocks> sil2100: it's just a viewing artefact
<didrocks> sil2100: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-friends-head-3.0publish/
<didrocks> see it ran
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-friends-head-3.0publish/307/
<didrocks> hum no
<sil2100> Not sure, it says 21hrs ago?
<didrocks> it didn't
<didrocks> wth, it worked before, right?
<sil2100> Yes!
<sil2100> Not sure when it regressed and stopped working even
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, let me kill the previous run then
<vila> didrocks: remember http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/otto-test-radeon ? I have a gut feeling the default parameters have to adjusted to fix http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/otto-test-radeon/label=qa-radeon-7750/11/console
<vila> didrocks: I'm trying to verify the fix for radeon and run into a bunch of accumulated issues (including having to revert the kernel so at least we'll have a reproducing env for that ;)
<didrocks> vila: yeah, liblttng-ust0 migrated, you should take the latest parameters
<didrocks> vila: remove it from the package list, it will tell you what's needed then
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, publishing
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't know why it doesn't work anymore, like if someone put a lock again on the jobs and no concurrent build can happen
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<sil2100> hmm, didn't hear anyone mention a modification to that
<didrocks>   <concurrentBuild>true</concurrentBuild>
<didrocks> sil2100: and the config of the job is telling concurrentBuild is allowed on waitonstack
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe a jenkins regression?
<sil2100> Maybe? But I would find that rather unlikely
<didrocks> psivaa: so, it seems that calendar-app isn't better on mako?
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks, Mirv, can we start merging into unity8 again?
<didrocks> still this insane system settling idle?
<didrocks> Saviq: not as long as we don't have an image showing 100% for unity8
<psivaa> didrocks: the downgraded n-m is only on maguro, at least systemsettle failures have gone with the old n-m
<didrocks> Saviq: will take some hours still
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> psivaa: ah ok :)
<didrocks> psivaa: really \o/
<didrocks> psivaa: you are relaunching everything with that downgrade?
 * Saviq merges the changelog update then
<psivaa> didrocks: one by one i'm doing that
<didrocks> psivaa: can you try on mako as well and give us the list of what you downgraded exactly?
<didrocks> psivaa: I'm considering backing it out from trusty
<psivaa> didrocks: in the process on mako
<sergiusens> didrocks, should I just get the latest click apps in the store and hope for the best? or how do I get ap 1.4 on my image which I guess has to be read write
<didrocks> sergiusens: if you can run the tests, would be awesome so that we know where we stands. But as we started the transition, we have no other way than pushing everything I guess
<didrocks> sergiusens: we saw that some 1.4-compatible branches were not merge btw, you need to ensure that I guess
<sergiusens> ok, I x-check the branches
<didrocks> sergiusens: thanks :)
<vila> Mirv, didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/otto-test-radeon/label=qa-radeon-7750/13/ -91, not bad
<vila> 13 is my lucky number ;)
<didrocks> vila: heh ;)
<didrocks> nice!
<vila> didrocks: so, let's say the radeon issue is fixed but I won't re-provision it so we have a reproducing host for the kernel issue ?
<didrocks> psivaa: were all your revert only part of network-manager source package?
<didrocks> vila: exactly
<didrocks> vila: so now, you should sync with leann I guess
<didrocks> for the kernel part
<psivaa> didrocks: i'm downgradeing all of them in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.9.8.4-0ubuntu3/+build/5203185
<vila> didrocks: will need to document all the tweaks I did for the radeon verification first (or that knowledge will be lost)
<vila> didrocks: but yeah, that's the idea
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, great, no other dependencies!
<didrocks> vila: indeed
<psivaa> didrocks: yes
 * vila lunches &
<Mirv> vila: ok!
<psivaa> didrocks: there is a systemsettle failure even with downgraded n-m in http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/trusty-touch-maguro-smoke-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-autopilot/11/artifact/clientlogs/top_before.log/*view*/
<psivaa> this time ofono appears the reason
<didrocks> PID USER PR NI VIRT RES SHR S %CPU %MEM TIME+ COMMAND
<didrocks> 1748 phablet 20 0 128752 95104 3872 S 57.6 13.4 1:06.43 indicator-+
<didrocks> psivaa: so indicator is still on top?
<didrocks> psivaa: can you try to downgrade libido3-0.1-0?
<psivaa> didrocks: ok, i'll try that
<sergiusens> didrocks, terminal app doesn't have code updates or an MR for it, was it not needed?
<sergiusens> the upadte that is
<didrocks> sergiusens: http://pad.ubuntu.com/autopilot-1-4
<didrocks> seems they say no update code was needed
<sergiusens> didrocks, ack; forget the pad; just bothers me it needs auth every hour or so :-)
<sergiusens> sorry
<sergiusens> as in *I forget the pad*
<didrocks> heh, no owrry ;)
<didrocks> worry*
<Mirv> sil2100: what was the problem with camera-app?
<sil2100> Mirv: 3 tests are failing all the time: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1248495
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248495 in camera-app "Failing camera-app autopilot tests with autopilot 1.4" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> Mirv: so it seems it needs to be fixed for 1.4
<sil2100> I'll try doing that in a moment
<Mirv> sil2100: hmm, ok, it was just marked as not needing changes so then that's wrong info
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, we saw that with didrocks, but it doesn't seem to be the case
 * didrocks asks once again to have a bug to sil2100
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, updated the pad
<sil2100> didrocks: made a bug
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: link?
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1248495
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248495 in camera-app "Failing camera-app autopilot tests with autopilot 1.4" [Critical,New]
<didrocks> thanks
<sil2100> I pasted it to Mirv just now ;p
<didrocks> wasn't pinged
<sil2100> Damn, ubuntu-keyboard merge is failing to merge for reasons unknown to me
<sil2100> Like FTBFS
<cwayne> asac: you should call me if customization fails
<cwayne> asac: so we plan on having it gating, but it's not quite there yet?  (again, just trying to gauge exactly where we are :) )
<sergiusens> didrocks, forgot to ask, where's ap 1.4?
<didrocks> sergiusens: in trusty
<sergiusens> didrocks, oh, great
<didrocks> sergiusens: you have ap 1.4, ap-gtk, ap-qt and xpathselect
<sergiusens> didrocks, but latest trusty-proposed image doesn't have it and we are blocking a build until everything is in, right?
<didrocks> sergiusens: exactly
<sergiusens> ack
<zyga> doanac: hey
<sergiusens> didrocks, is it stuck in proposed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6370521/
<didrocks> sergiusens: it is (the transition isn't finished). I guess Mirv/sil2100 are looking into it
<didrocks> as they published it
<didrocks> sergiusens: it's a good thing that it's blocked in proposed btw
<didrocks> so that we can investigate on the other issue
<sergiusens> didrocks, ok, I think I should hold back on the clicks since rolling back is not as easy
<sil2100> I guess Mirv pushed it, I'm still poking/fixing to get the other branches 1.4-able
<sergiusens> that is, I'll test what's there, but won't put them in the store
<didrocks> sergiusens: well, how long is it for you to push?
<didrocks> sergiusens: there is no more rolling back for us, so you can push
<sergiusens> didrocks, not much; the packages just need an approver and I have popey hooked to that task ;-)
<sergiusens> didrocks, the testing part is the slow part ;-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: can you get me a summary of what failed then?
<didrocks> so that we can hook up the QA team before they see the failures
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, let me install ap first ;-)
<sergiusens> didrocks, going to do same thing as yesterday if that's ok
<Mirv> yep AP1.4 is still in -proposed
<didrocks> sergiusens: sure! but in any case: the tests will be broken if you don't push, so please push
<didrocks> Mirv: are you working on it?
<sergiusens> didrocks, ah, what's the ETA for a new image?
<sil2100> camera-app fixed, preparing merge
<didrocks> sergiusens: I would have hoped in the next couple of hours, but I'm afraid that won't happen
<sergiusens> didrocks, might as well circle back with QA if tests fail right?
<sergiusens> didrocks, well, it's chicken and egg; I'll push anyways
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, but anyway, they will fail if you don't push latest :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: so better to show "those are the real failures"
<didrocks> "please fix it now" :p
<didrocks> Mirv: so what's getting AP stuck in proposed? (again, that's fortunate in some way, enabling us to run the tests right now still against image 13°
<Mirv> didrocks: I was waiting for normal migration. it's mentioned at a valid candidate on the other page, but I don't know to read http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt regarding it.
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, the valid candidate on the other page is always giving trouble to people
<didrocks> I think cjwatson wrote a page on the migration, one sec
<didrocks> Mirv: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<cjwatson> the line to read is
<cjwatson>     * i386: cordova-ubuntu-autopilot, ubuntu-keyboard-autopilot, unity-autopilot, unity-webapps-qml-autopilot
<cjwatson> After "leading: xpathselect,autopilot-gtk,autopilot-qt,autopilot,unity8,friends-app,ubuntu-ui-toolkit" - which means that p-m tried that set and discovered that the list of packages above is newly uninstallable on i386 after doing so
<fginther> morning
<cjwatson> None of the source packages for those binaries is even listed in excuses, which likely means they still need uploads to transition them to the new AP
<Mirv> ok, so under the 'Apparently successful'
<Mirv> those packages seem to use the 'libautopilot-qt (<< 1.4)' unfortunately
<cjwatson> "Apparently successful" refers to what comes above it
<cjwatson> The block is actually from "Trying easy from autohinter: xpathselect/..." to "FAILED"
<cjwatson> cyphermox was going to propose a branch to rearrange the newlines so that that's clearer, I think
<Mirv> aha, right
<Mirv> well, I'm branching now those to propose changes to the dependencies
 * cjwatson goes back to being on holiday
<Mirv> ubuntu-keyboard has the branch already, unity needs bregma to readjust cmake + merge my branch to make a new release. not sure yet what cordova-ubuntu-tests + unity-webapps-qml would need, but I added "Unblocking AP 1.4 from -proposed" to the pad.ubuntu.com/autopilot-1-4
<sil2100> Right, ubuntu-keyboard is merging, camera-app is merging as well, gallery-app is being worked on (CI checking the merge), dialer-app still needs attention I guess
<sil2100> About dialer-app I poked boiko but I guess bfiller could help as well
<bregma> Mirv, the patch to cmake is working its way through the system:  if you're in a hurry, back out the broken version of cmake from -proposed
<Mirv> bregma: I had the problem with release pocket make as well
<Mirv> bregma: didrocks mentioned your cmake branch was touching some file(s) outside of the patch
<bfiller> sil2100: what is the issue with dialer-app?
<sil2100> bfiller: hi! It hasn't been re-written yet to 1.4 and tests are failing, let me get a bug
<Mirv> sil2100: can you continue with the "Unblocking AP 1.4 from -proposed" from the pad?
<Mirv> sil2100: and maybe toss cordova at least to robru
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard:  retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Mirv> sil2100: only ubuntu-keyboard really had the << 1.4, I'm not sure why the other show up as uninstallable - I've now AP 1.4 on desktop + installed all of cordova-ubuntu-autopilot, unity-autopilot and unity-webapps-qml-autopilot without issues
<sil2100> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1248553
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248553 in dialer-app "Autopilot tests for dialer-app fail on autopilot 1.4 (trusty)" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll move on to that once I finish coordinating these fixes/merges, let me open the pad again
<didrocks> bregma: failed on pbuilder btw
<didrocks> I meant
<didrocks> passed on my pbuilder
<didrocks> FTBFS in proposed
<didrocks> bregma: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/155964101/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-arm64.cmake_2.8.12-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> arm64
<didrocks> but I guess that won't block it
<didrocks> (should pass on others)
<didrocks> almost done on i386
<Mirv> didrocks: great!
<bregma> I don;t think an ICE on arm64 is the fault of my patch
<Mirv> bregma: so after cmake is in, then https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/unity/xpathselect-1.4/+merge/194077 is what I had unity building again. it has trevinho's branch merged.
<Mirv> sil2100: ah, found the reason, needs just recompile I think
<bregma> Mirv, as soon as jenkins is happy with that merge we can globally approve it
<bregma> we've got a Nux ABI change pending, so we need to get this straightened out
<didrocks> bregma: can you backout the ABI change?
<didrocks> so that we just unblock unity
<didrocks> and not having a transition on top of a transtion :p
<didrocks> transition*
<bregma> see, this is why we need a separate dev branch
<didrocks> this is already so messy and crazy, I would appreciate any small help
<sil2100> It's like a dream inside a dream inside a nightmare
<sil2100> Intransitionepcion
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: ok I launched no-change rebuilds in cu2d of cordova-ubuntu-tests and unity-webapps-qml. please publish when they're ready, and together with unity ^ and ubuntu-keyboard AP 1.4 should be unblocked. I need to go now.
<sil2100> \o/
<bregma> nothing has been merged into Unity because of the cmake bug, if we stop that pending merge asnd you don't build (or use) the newest Nux and Compiz, there should be no effect
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! Bye!
<bregma> can you do that easily?
<didrocks> sil2100: can you remove nux frmo the ppa?
<didrocks> so that we don't pick it
<didrocks> and once we can rebuild unity, we'll be fine
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, nux removed, let's make sure we only rebuild unity when it's ready
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> Mirv: have a good evening
<bregma> sil2100, also remove compiz from the PPA, just in case
<didrocks> yeah, nice idea
<bregma> we need only one degree of freedom for this transition
<sil2100> bregma, didrocks: done
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Rebuilding ubuntu-keyboard
<sergiusens> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6370857/
<didrocks> sergiusens: stockticker and sudoku coming?
<didrocks> or the x means you can't merge them?
<sergiusens> didrocks, [x] is bad :-)
<sergiusens> fromt he legend above
<sergiusens> didrocks, trunk doesn't have the ap 1.4 stuff yet
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, you are working with upstream to get that merged?
<sergiusens> didrocks, am I responsible for that?
<didrocks> sergiusens: not sure, balloons maybe?
<sergiusens> didrocks, I would rather have QA deal with that
<didrocks> sergiusens: balloons seems to be the core apps team linking
<sergiusens> since it's their transition
<didrocks> sergiusens: TBH, I would rather having QA dealing with everything for that transition. As you can see, we need to push ourself :/
<sergiusens> didrocks, tb(more)h, I would of just blocked ap 1.4 until it were backwards compatible
<didrocks> sergiusens: wasn't my decision…
<sergiusens> didrocks, I know :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: but nice! most of the work is done :)
<didrocks> balloons: can you handle the 2 last branches
<didrocks> thanks sergiusens
<sergiusens> didrocks, calendar needs work too
<sergiusens> np
<fginther> sil2100, can you review: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/remove-phone-app/+merge/194162
<sil2100> fginther: with pleasure, it's been haunting us in cu2d for a while now
<cwayne> asac: ping
<sil2100> fginther: approved
<fginther> sil2100, thanks
<doanac> zyga: hey
<zyga> doanac: can you tell me more about this channel
<zyga> doanac: how is this different from ubuntu-qa?
<doanac> zyga: might be easier to read about the two teams. A decision was made a few months ago to split responsibilities between a QA team and a CI team:
<doanac> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/
<doanac> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/QA/
<zyga> doanac: interesting, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: should I test the AP 1.4 ubuntu-keyboard tests on my phone or should I not bother with it right now? As we're not running those tests anywhere right now from what I see
<sil2100> And by publishing ubuntu-keyboard now we'll be closer to unblocking AP 1.4
<didrocks> sil2100: can you still try to run it?
<sil2100> didrocks: will do my best then
<didrocks> thanks
<sergiusens> didrocks, ping me if I get distracted; I'm going to go back to the emulator work
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, I think it's fine from your side
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime, can I maybe publish the webapps bits? Like cordova and unity-webapps-qml?
<sil2100> didrocks: since the ubuntu-keyboard deal is a bit more complicated for unknown reasons
<sil2100> didrocks: but ubuntu-keyboard tests were always a bunch of trouble ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, fine then
<cjwatson> didrocks: the cmake/arm64 failure would block it because it was previously built on arm64.  However I've retried since that's just an unreliable-hardware problem
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: where do we stand? unity7 handled as well? nothing else blocking AP?
<sil2100> didrocks: the required unity7 merge is in the process of reviewing by Chris
<sil2100> didrocks: now I'm testing gallery-app for publishing as well
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems that from the 'big guys' only unity7 is left - once I publish gallery-app, there's also dialer-app with failures, but I guess that can be fixed pretty soon
<didrocks> sil2100: this is blocking AP 1.4 moving to the release pocket as well, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: sadly yes... it's a blocker, but the merge that needs to be approved is a bit big, as it's the xpathselect-1.4 changer
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, it's approved now
<sil2100> Ok, I think I need to update myself on the unity7 issue, as Chris says there's still the cmake issue going on... Thought it was resolved already
<didrocks> hum, weird?
<sil2100> Just checked, Chris was a bit wrong, as it's in -proposed
<didrocks> great
<didrocks> sil2100: should we juts disable automated cu2d builds?
<didrocks> I guess we don't want nux/compiz to build
<ev> didrocks: does https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-developing-process-definition need to be proposed for vuds?
<didrocks> ev: I guess it's a little bit too early, let's have a first CI system and then we can work on the process
<sil2100> didrocks: good idea! How can we do that?
 * sil2100 never done that
<ev> didrocks: :) sure
<didrocks> sil2100: juts disabling the build head_all job
<didrocks> sil2100: look at it, for future reference (just did it)
<robru> Mirv, what about cordova?
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> robru: published, all is in the Landing Ask I guess
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, see it, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: cyphermox: plars: psivaa: kenvandine: coming?
<plars> didrocks: yes, brt
<sil2100> Yes
<kenvandine> didrocks, just a moment, wrapping up another call
<psivaa> didrocks: i dont normally attend the afternoon meetings but could do if needed
<sil2100> Damn, my system is really laggy
<cyphermox> shortly... I'm reproducng hte bug now...
<didrocks> psivaa: for that one, please :)
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, i'll need the link to the ho
<psivaa> :)
<didrocks> psivaa: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV91cTRvNmQyMWJvNmJ0bm1mcW9xZWtsNTdnOEBncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.cg7k3h1nmqml7psc1nn68223i0
<fginther> cjwatson, After reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1225023, it appears you know a way to remove a click package. Is this true?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225023 in click (Ubuntu) "Manually removing packages without removing user symlinks causes chaos" [Medium,Triaged]
<kenvandine> at least share-app hasn't been ported to 1.4, so it's blocking autopilot
<kenvandine> maybe more...
 * kenvandine creates a full list
<sil2100> kenvandine: share-app is a click package, right?
<robru> sil2100, what was the merge for dialer-app you were talking about?
<sil2100> robru: ah, ok, so: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1248553 <- no merge yet, but boiko told me he's working on this
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248553 in dialer-app "Autopilot tests for dialer-app fail on autopilot 1.4 (trusty)" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> robru: if he's EOD, it would be nice to find someone else
<robru> sil2100, oh, ok, so I just have to wait for that and then make sure it lands when boiko is done?
<sil2100> robru: yes, or if boiko doesn't manage to finish it, maybe poke someone from the AP guys to get it fixed
<kenvandine> sil2100, no, it has been removed from the image
<sil2100> kenvandine: ah, since I have been wondering, since share-app wasn't built in cu2d for quite a while
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371704/
<kenvandine> sil2100, looks like a bunch of packages that depend on autopilot that haven't landed in trusty-proposed
<kenvandine> as well as one package that needs to go away
<kenvandine> and notes-app which is now click
<sil2100> kenvandine: those didn't need the new AP
<kenvandine> so i guess that needs to get removed too
<sil2100> I mean
<kenvandine> oh?
<kenvandine> no change required?
<sil2100> kenvandine: messaging-app didn't need releasing, because no changes were required
<sil2100> dialer-app is being worked on
<sil2100> address-book-app also didn't need changing
<sil2100> There's a list for that actually!
<sil2100> kenvandine: anyway, unity-webapps-qml-autopilot and cordova-ubuntu-autopilot also seemed fine I guess
<sil2100> Timo checked those
<kenvandine> ok
<sil2100> kenvandine: you can see what we did on the Landing Asks
<kenvandine> something out of this list is causing it to choke
<sil2100> Maybe unity-autopilot
<sil2100> hmmm
<kenvandine> libxpathselect1.3
<kenvandine> bingo
<kenvandine> unity-autopilot depends on that
<sil2100> Right!
<kenvandine> i think that is the only thing
<sil2100> This will be fixed in a moment then :)
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> :)
<sil2100> Thanks for looking into that!
<kenvandine> the rest are fine
<kenvandine> no problem
<sil2100> Now we know that unity is the source of all evil
<sil2100> 3vil
<plars> didrocks: if all else fails on the networkmanager spam/cpu usage issue, we could remove the sim card from that phone
<didrocks> plars: yeah, maybe check with cyphermox
<didrocks> plars: is having a SIM card is new on those phones?
<didrocks> maybe it's something external which triggered that issue
<didrocks> not sure if ev would know…
<plars> sil2100:  kenvandine: there's a patch to remove the unity-autopilot dep from cordova-ubuntu-autopilot
<plars> didrocks: no, it's been there for a while
<plars> https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cordova-ubuntu-tests/drop-unity-autopilot/+merge/194046
<ev> if I would know if these phones recently have had a sim card inserted into them?
<cyphermox> don't bother to change anything with the sim card, it has nothing to do with the problem at hand
<plars> ev: they have not - they have had sim cards for a while
<didrocks> ev: or if something else changed in the DC
<plars> cyphermox: ok
<cyphermox> why are you mentioning the SIM cards though?
<cyphermox> was something pointing to that that I have not noticed?
<robru> plars, yes, i want to test that merge a little bit further before landing it
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard:  cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> eeeh
<sil2100> cu2d for unity seems b0rken
<sil2100> kenvandine: since Didier is not around, I'll try redeploying the unity stack
<sil2100> kenvandine: since I cannot force cu2d to re-run just with the unity component ;/
<kenvandine> ok
<sil2100> kenvandine: still not working... does it make any sense to you? http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head/563/console
<kenvandine> no idea... that doesn't look like there was a failure
<kenvandine> only one instance of a stack can be queued for building
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> the stack already building?
<kenvandine> at least it seems to think it's building
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Maybe that's the catch, yes
<sil2100> Let me check that, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> the queue doesn't show one...
<sil2100> Yes!
<sil2100> This was it! kenvandine good catch
<sil2100> We even had this one time, but I guess the error message was different
<sil2100> kenvandine: there was a leftover stack.started file on mangers
<sil2100> Probably due to some aborting we did
<sil2100> Now it's running \o/
<sil2100> kenvandine, robru: guys, I need to be EODing now, could you keep an eye on the unity stack, make sure that the new unity is build and publish it (just unity, DON'T rebuild anything else from this stack)?
<sil2100> This is the last blocker, the unity-autopilot!
<robru> sil2100, ok, can take a look at that in a bit.
<sil2100> Thanks guys
<sil2100> See you tomorrow
<kenvandine> good night
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard:  fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<thomi> morning
<fginther> thomi, o/
<cyphermox> awe: you know how the phonesim stuff works for testing?
<awe> I know pitti set it up specifically for dialer-app tests
<awe> but I havn't worked with it directly myself
<awe> I also am pretty sure he pulled some patches from upstream, as there'd been some new features implemented post ofono 1.12
<awe> cyphermox, he sent a detailed email to the phone ML
<awe> cyphermox, what're you trying to do?
<cyphermox> trying to figure out why it's so broken
<awe> why *what* is so broken?  phonesim?
<cyphermox> like, what could have changed to cause phonesim to have indicator-network, dbus, and ofono to get stuck in high CPU
<cyphermox> yeah
<awe> during auto-pilot testing?
<awe> if so, I'd ping pitti
<cyphermox> well, that's going to be a little complicated atm
<awe> we haven't done an ofono upload since 13.10 released
<cyphermox> yeah I know
<awe> that said, there could have been an update to the phonesim pkg
<cyphermox> doesn't seem to have been something that would break this since yesterday though
<robru> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/dialer-app/fix_ap_1.4/+merge/194205 can you take a look at this failure? seems infrastructural
<fginther> robru, looks like network failure for both, digging deeper
<robru> fginther, thanks
<fginther> robru, a different system had network failure for the autolanding job, will approve again
<fginther> robru, also checking to see if the lab network is sane
<robru> fginther, great
 * robru -> lunch
<thomi> fginther: is it possible that the autopilot docs publishing job is no longer being run?
<thomi> We've made some AP docs changes in the last few days, but I don't see them reflected online
<fginther> thomi, let me take a look
<cjwatson> fginther: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00553.html (last paragraph, with pkcon remove)
<cjwatson> well, last bullet point
<cjwatson> fginther: or these days this should be hooked up in the UI though I don't remember exactly where
<fginther> cjwatson, I'm trying to script this, so CLI is best
<fginther> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> there's also the low-level interface, "sudo click unregister --user=phablet PACKAGE-NAME"
<cjwatson> but you should generally prefer the version that involves the PK D-Bus interface if you can
<fginther> cjwatson, do you know if this actually removes the files? AIUI 'click unregister' does not remove and there is no 'click uninstall'
<cjwatson> you understand incorrectly
<cjwatson> click unregister will trigger garbage-collection (i.e. removing the files) if there are no registrations left
<cjwatson> and therefore the absence of click uninstall is intentional
<fginther> cjwatson, ahh, thanks for the lesson
<cjwatson> certainly it's possible that click unregister won't actually remove files if there are other registrations (esp. on a multi-user system) but that's also deliberate :-)
<cjwatson> anyway, that's what pkcon remove backends onto
<fginther> cjwatson, thanks again
<sergiusens> same for preinstalled apps
<cwayne> asac: ping
<fginther> thomi, yep found the problem with the doc upload, it was stuck with the 1.3 branch during the transition
<fginther> thomi, should have it fixed soon
<thomi> fginther: thanks - it's not urgent, but it'd be good to get it done today some time
<fginther> thomi, the docs should be updated now
<thomi> fginther: indeed they are, thank you!
<fginther> thomi, you're welcome
<dobey> fginther: got a minute to review a branch for tarmac?
<fginther> dobey, I can make the time
<dobey> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/tarmac/fix-wt-check/+merge/194242
<dobey> thanks
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Yes, although preinstalled apps are a bit different under the hood as the files are on a RO filesystem and you can't remove them, so unregistering consists of leaving a note to indicate that the app shouldn't be shown for that user
<fginther> dobey, reviewed
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-07
<Mirv> ok, addition to landing plan required it seems
<Mirv> vila: hi. I'd have some autopilot errors for you - http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=autopilot-nvidia/476/console (eventually aborted by me) + http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/476/console (a crash)
<thomi> Mirv: the first one looks like unity hung or crashed to me
<vila> Mirv: huh ? Not there yet nor fully awake but I think thomi knows better about autopilot ;)
<thomi> those dbus timeout errors usually indicate that either the app under test crashed, or hung for a long time
<thomi> or, i gues there's a bug in the dbus handling code inside unity
<Mirv> thomi: vila: could you maybe grab .crash files and report them? the intel one has a clear segfault too.
<vila> then may be autopilot shouldn't wait so long before declaring that the test has failed, the log hints that this was going on for like an hour before Mirv aborted it
<Mirv> vila: yeah, those long hanging failures are one problem that would be nice to get resolved
<Mirv> all in all I suspect unity7 is still a hard thing to trustworthily test, that's why I'm pointing these out.
<thomi> vila: so the timeout is set by the dbus module - I may be able to change it, I'm not sure
<thomi> an hour does seem excessive though
<vila> Mirv: not a single maguro offline ? Is it because a trick was found to cure the flashing or is it only because less jobs were run ?
<Mirv> vila: "I don't know what you're talking about" :)
<Mirv> vila: I mean, I don't know about any of the phones in the lab, flashing or such
<vila> Mirv: oh right, they are the ones used by upstream-merger
<Mirv> vila: is there a doc about the phone setup/flashing etc? not that I'd already feel quite overloaded by information from different teams, but if I'd then learn some summary.
 * Mirv the Desktop/SDK/CI/QA teamer
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> hey sil2100, Mirv!
<sil2100> Morning didrocks !
<didrocks> how are you?
<Mirv> hey didrocks. I've been testing (and now publishing) libunity today, since robru's unity was blocked by it requiring that too. now hopefully we're really ready.
<didrocks> Mirv: great! so autopilot will move to trusty and we can kick an image build?
<sil2100> Mirv: libunity in release \o/
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm holding my breath about that. let's see in a couple of minutes, but I've libxpathselect1.3 removed on my desktop successfully.
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> sil2100:
<didrocks> Chris Lee has a branch in the works that fix the ubuntu keyboard tests.
<didrocks> Chris Gagnon has a branch that fixes the webbrowser-app.
<didrocks> thomi posted that ^
<didrocks> sil2100: did you already handled those or are they new branches?
<Mirv> didrocks: I merged Chris' webbrowser AP1.4 fix and released it yesterday
<sil2100> didrocks: about ubuntu-keyboard I know, as I got an e-mail about that, at least the keyboard one is relatively new to me as I got an e-mail about it 15 minutes ago
<sil2100> Although the OSK branch is still 'work in progress'
<sil2100> So nothing we can do here until work is finished I guess
<Mirv> didrocks: arm64 unity build failing (complains about xpathselect not being available while it should be) may be blocking the transition now
<sil2100> Mirv: a quick question since you might have already looked into this:
<sil2100> Mirv: exactly what I wanted to ask about ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: haha :)
<sil2100> Mirv: since I just saw the arm64 build failure in the archive, strange
<Mirv> xpathselect also for arm64 was compiled 21h ago, so it does not immediately make sense why 7h ago arm64 didn't have it available for unity building
<sil2100> Right, it doesn't fit the 'time race' bug we had in the past with LP... but
<sil2100> This doesn't necessarily mean that xpathselect is not available
<sil2100> This usually means that some of libxpathselect's dependencies is not available for arm64
<vila> Mirv: not, no doc that I know of, but various solutions are being investigated right now. I just didn't get any feedback about what happened during my night.
<sil2100> So let's maybe check the deps of xpathselect and try to backtrack which package failed for arm64
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<vila> Mirv: the summary so far is: more flashing means more failures. Either we find the root cause of the failures or we need to do less flashing (and there are ways to get pristine images on the phone without involving adb)
<sil2100> Mirv: not too many deps I see sadly...
<Mirv> sil2100: basically just libc etc
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, I wonder why ken didn't follow the transition as planned :/
<didrocks> yeah out of date on arm64: libunity-core-6.0-8, libunity-core-6.0-dev, unity, unity-services (from 7.1.2+13.10.20131014.1-0ubuntu1)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, since the arm64 build of unity in the archive failed
<sil2100> didrocks: but we can't seem to find the reason, it cannot install libxpathselect1.4, but it's built and all it's dependencies are built as well
<Mirv> didrocks: he didn't notice that unity while being the last piece of the chain also required libunity
<didrocks> we can try rebuilding
<didrocks> Mirv: what is requiring libunity btw?
<Mirv> didrocks: unity itself has dependency on the newer version of libunity
<didrocks> ah ok
<Mirv> didrocks: rebuilding should be quick to try at least
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm sad that nobody followed the migration before you woke up :/
<didrocks> (build starting)
<didrocks> and failed
<sil2100> Ken had it all planned out, but from his analysis it seemed that the last missing piece was unity-autopilot
<didrocks> I think someone would need to chdist
<sil2100> I guess he didn't consider unity's deps here
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but he was supposed to look at the transition to archive as well
<didrocks> anyway
<didrocks> so, anyone interested in chdisting?
 * sil2100 googles up
<Mirv> didrocks: I tried creating arm64 chroot but then with my skills ended up with qemu lacking arm64 support
<Mirv> chdist, interesting
<sil2100> Ah, I see it now, nice tool ;)
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard:  psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, it's better to debug with it :)
 * infinity fixes.
<didrocks> infinity: what are you fixing? (the wrong dep?)
<infinity> The deps are fine.
<infinity> But libxpathselect1.4 was NEW and landed in universe.
<Mirv> didrocks: weird, it gets them fine for arm64 using chdist
<infinity> Promoted now.
<Mirv> ah
<didrocks> infinity: oh, ok, making sense. Thanks
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> \o/
<Mirv> that's btw one of the things that would benefit from more verbose error output one way or another, ie the barrier between main and universe coming into play
<didrocks> Mirv: well, universe isn't even known by the builder when building a main package
<infinity> I can't really be more verbose about a package being unavailable to apt cause it, well, doesn't exist from my POV.
<Mirv> didrocks: yep, so a check by builder to see if the missing piece would be available in universe
<Mirv> but would be quite hackish to grep from the apt output and then check
<infinity> Anyhow, in this cause, it's fundamentally a bug in how copies are done.
<infinity> binary NEW for sources in main should default to main, but it doesn't for copies.
<infinity> We'll fix it.  Just not today.
<infinity> I'll retry that unity build after the next publisher run sort this out.
<cjwatson> And the reason only arm64 failed is that it's the only one that builds in the primary archive - the others built in the PPA.
<Mirv> thanks infinity
<cjwatson> Once we have more reliable builder hardware we should be able to fix that.
<infinity> The machine I'm testing right now is behaving well, so far.
<sil2100> didrocks: coming, jus tneed to 're sign-in' ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<didrocks> ogra_: ?
<popey> top - 09:38:39 up 2 days, 23:30,  1 user,  load average: 2.17, 3.49, 6.91
<popey>  2066 phablet   20   0 1421716 1.092g    980 R  99.8 59.7 112:58.44 init
<popey> "lol" upstart ☻
<Mirv> arr, "The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem." (unity arm64)
<Mirv> infinity: ^
<infinity> Mirv: Oh, meh.  I'll toss it at a better builder. :)
<Mirv> ok :)
<infinity> Done.
<infinity> Hopefully, all our builders will be of the "better" variety in a month or three but, for now, it takes some babysitting.
<infinity> I do keep an eye out (and I'm not alone in that).
 * Mirv notes that autopilot transition just happened, maybe 5-10min until rmadison will be happy
<Mirv> ogra_: ^
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> /o/
<Mirv> I checked unity autopilot ubuntu-ui-toolkit unity8 webbrowser-app gallery-app ubuntu-keyboard etc, all seem to be happening so all good
<Mirv> ..after rmadison agrees, of course
 * didrocks can't wait!
<Mirv> interesting that amd64 is still not there, while other archs are (for unity for example)
<ogra_> Mirv, watching it
<cjwatson> Mirv: Looks like incorrect caching in madison-lite; I cleared it and it shows amd64 up-to-date now
 * didrocks sees ogra_ has his hand on the image build trigger, ready as soon as rmadison answers
<didrocks> :)
<ogra_> for some value of "hand on" :)
<Mirv> ogra_: rmadison agrees
 * ogra_ has the chimney sweep in the house inspecting all heatings ... 
<ogra_> ok, lets go then :)
 * ogra_ pulls the trigger
<ogra_> === Image #14 Building ===
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> psivaa: the two "spoiling app tests" are disabled?
<psivaa> didrocks: yes, they are :)
<psivaa> will kick them off  once the others complete as expected
<didrocks> excited!
<Mirv> sil2100: was there a reason not to release mediaplayer-app btw, or just omitted? marked as DONE, but not PUBLISHED.
<Mirv> (or is it click?)
<sil2100> Mirv: no change was necessary
<sil2100> Mirv: so no release was needed, the version in archive was OK, so I just put 'DONE'
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, makes sense
<Mirv> right, and it's mentioned in the pad too.
<Mirv> ok, I can't find anything missing aside from known ones
 * ogra_ wonders why rhis build takes so long
<ogra_> well, seems to still run at least
<didrocks> ogra_: because it's a good build, good thing takes time
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> ah, finally, cdimage is done ...
<popey> unfortuinately the crap things take time too ☻
<ogra_> another 10-15min for system image now
<didrocks> popey: tssss :p
<dandrader> hi. does anybody know when are we going to get a new release of qtubuntu (or what's stopping CI machinery from doing one)
<didrocks> dandrader: hey, basically the autopilot 1.4 transition (see the ubuntu-phone ML)
<dandrader> ok, thanks
<ogra_> === Image #14 Done ! ===
 * didrocks hopes to get good test results from psivaa :)
<ogra_> bribe him properly and you might :)
<psivaa> :)
 * popey updates to 14
<davmor2> I'm on 14 now lets see what breaks
 * asac hopes for a good #14
 * Mirv haz 14
<Saviq> didrocks, we need to wait for #14 results to merge? #13 results are not good enough?
<didrocks> Saviq: #13 don't contain AP 1.4 results
<Saviq> didrocks, ok :|
<didrocks> Saviq: I want AP 1.4 results and ensure you are 100% green on your component
<didrocks> see mail on the phone ML
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah I did, didn't know #13 didn't have ap 1.4
<Saviq> or didn't understand at least
<didrocks> Saviq: then, you can get your feedback to the QA team, that's why backward compatibility is needed to not block everything :)
<psivaa> early signs of success with image 14
<didrocks> phew!
<didrocks> psivaa: for the 2 remaining tests, we may have a new indicator-network to install first
<didrocks> which should fix the system settle idling
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, do we already have that pkg?
<didrocks> psivaa: not yet, coming from sil2100 once it's merged (under merge now)
<psivaa> didrocks: ack
<sil2100> didrocks: indicator-network change merged in \o/ Let me spin cu2d for that
<didrocks> sil2100: wooow!
<popey> on #14, webapps seem to take a very long time to load - more than 10 seconds
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard:  cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Saviq> didrocks, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/14:20131107:20131031.1/4933/unity8-autopilot/ can we can we can we? ;D
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> popey: can you upgrade indicator-network to the one in daily-build and check if you can reproduce the non-idle bug?
<popey> ok
<popey> whats the ppa path?
<lool> I guess ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<Mirv> that, yes
<fginther> morning
<sil2100> Morning!
<didrocks> Saviq: 100%, yes, please, go on! :)
<didrocks> Saviq: don't break things :p
<Saviq> shite
<Saviq> ;P
<didrocks> ;)
<popey> lool: thanks, sorry, on a hangout
<didrocks> psivaa: tests are progressing as excepted?
<didrocks> (results looks good, but not so many of them)
<psivaa> didrocks: yea the dash synch has added delays between 1300 and 1400 UTC
<psivaa> will be more results at 1410
<didrocks> great ;)
<psivaa> :)
<didrocks> sil2100: you can test yourself. I tested it anyway (see bug report)
<didrocks> you can do it without SIM
<psivaa> calendar app tests appear to regress with image 14, need to rerun after the full set gets completed
<sil2100> didrocks: can I publish both indicator-network and ubuntu-keyboard if all is ok?
<popey> sil2100: sorry, long hangout, do you still need me to test indicator-network?
<sil2100> popey: no no, I actually put in a SIM card and tested it myself - then I learned from didrocks that a SIM-card wasn't even needed
<popey> ah okay
<sil2100> Should have read the description
<sil2100> But you can test to make double-sure
<popey> ok, will do now
<sil2100> psivaa: do you want to test this package from the PPA now somehow or can I publish it to the archives?
<sil2100> psivaa: the indicator-network one
<didrocks> sil2100: please do!
<psivaa> sil2100: the devices are still running the other tests, so may not be able to test right now
<sil2100> psivaa, didrocks: ok, in the meantime then I'm publishing those two
<popey> even with that new indicator-network, I still see it pop up to the top of top after stop/start of ofono
<popey> not for long, not as intense
<didrocks> popey: did you reboot after installing?
<sil2100> popey: I tested it and didn't see it jump higher than 7%
<popey> didrocks: ya
<popey> twice, really low cpu usage
<sil2100> popey: is 0.5.1+14.04.20131107-0ubuntu1 installed?
<popey> so seems fixed
<popey> i updated from that ppa
<didrocks> greatness!
<didrocks> sil2100: once in the archive, can we kick another image build with webbrowser-app and indicator-network?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I'll poke ogra_ once all is in
<didrocks> sil2100: thx!
<ogra_> ++
<didrocks> psivaa: all tests run?
<didrocks> psivaa: I mean, only the 2 disabled for mako?
<psivaa> didrocks: no, sdk and security are bing run and yes only them two are disabled in mako and maguro
<didrocks> psivaa: ah, system idling on mako, indeed
<psivaa> didrocks: there are yet, eventstat, memevent, smem tests that need to complete before i could kick off the messaging and dialer tests
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> psivaa: think about upgrading indicator-network before kick off messaging and dialer
<cjwatson> cihelp: IIRC ev told us not to trigger rebuilds of things, but instead to mention them here so that the reasons could be investigated.  Could somebody see why https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubuntu-keyboard/python-any/+merge/194310 hasn't been approved by ps-jenkins even though I set a commit message immediately after receiving its initial failure mail?
<didrocks> let's hope we can get the result in ~1h, then, I'll send an email
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, will do
<didrocks> thanks!
<fginther> cjwatson, looking
<cjwatson> (ps-jenkins' message "if you want a jenkins rebuild you need to trigger it yourself" is now conflicting with what ev said at the client sprint, so ...)
<fginther> cjwatson, jenkins already tested this revision, it's not going to automatically test it again. But it did leave the status as needs review due to the missing commit message.
<cjwatson> Indeed.  What should I do?
<fginther> cjohnston, the tests pass, you don't need a specific approval from jenkins to approve the MP
<fginther> errr cjwatson  ^.  Just approve the MP if it's ready to go
<cjwatson> OK, well I can't since I'm not in that project's owning team, but maybe I can track down Thomas
<fginther> cjwatson, I can approve
<cjwatson> I asked tmoenicke on #ubuntu-touch
<fginther> ack
<cjwatson> But if you're doing it I don't mind either :)
<cjwatson> Thanks
<kenvandine> so happy to see the trusty settings stack now does CI builds on armhf... so much easier to download debs to test during reviews :)
<seb128> kenvandine, couldn't you get the debs from the ppa before?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> not until after it was merged
<seb128> why not?
<seb128> oh, right
<kenvandine> now you can download the artifacts and extract the debs
<seb128> nice ;-)
 * kenvandine is reviewing those big changes to ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<sil2100> ogra_: still waiting for webbrowser-app to pop up in the archive
<sil2100> ogra_: will have to AFK for some time in a moment though...
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll just start a build before the meeting starts
<psivaa> plars: i had messaging and dialer jobs disabled since they were creating noise in systemsettle. will need to restart them now. are you planning to run any more tests before that
<psivaa> ?
<plars> psivaa: I just rekicked one on mako
<plars> psivaa: filemanager - it might be done though
<psivaa> plars: yea saw that, after that i mean
<ogra_> filemanager looks pretty hopeless
<plars> psivaa: yeah, should be done soon
<plars> ogra_: yeah, it's flaky at the moment, I was trying to see if it would bounce back to fewer failures though
<psivaa> plars: ack. i'll take a look at filemanager once dialer and messaging is done. probably due to fake home is not yet being available
<plars> psivaa: it just finished - go for it
<psivaa> plars: thanks :)
<psivaa> didrocks: so dialer and messaging tests are running with updated indicator-network. so far so good
<didrocks> psivaa: great!
<didrocks> psivaa: do you know what's not shown in the dashboard and we have test results for?
<didrocks> psivaa: I want to flush out that email now with the exact list if possible :)
<psivaa> didrocks: terminal is missing
<psivaa> i mean in mako, there are 8 tests missing..
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, already on the list of not passing :)
<didrocks> psivaa: anything else non green missing?
<psivaa> didrocks: no
<psivaa> didrocks: dialer and messaging are passing and they are those that are missing as of now from dashboard
<didrocks> psivaa: perfect, so we have the whole list :)
<psivaa> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> excellent! psivaa: I'll list you as a helper for tomorrow if people have questions/thinks it's because of the infra. Ok?
<didrocks> plars: you as well ^
<psivaa> didrocks: ack
<plars> sounds good
<plars> didrocks: btw, I have a doctor appointment shortly, so I probably won't be a the standup today
<didrocks> psivaa: plars: ok, the idea for tomorrow (as I won't be there) is: "let's go back to green"
<ogra_> plars, i want to introduce a bootchart generation test into utah, can we sit down tomorrow and take a look where that fits best ?
<didrocks> so asking to not merge anything that's not in that direction
<ogra_> didrocks, but *everything* is in that direction :P
<ogra_> (if you ask devs)
<didrocks> ogra_: ahah, sure sure sure :)
<plars> ogra_: sure, whenever you like
<didrocks> ogra_: can I get some sugar with my coffee?
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard:  doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> === Image #15 building ===
<ogra_> (webbbrowser-app is in)
<elopio> didrocks: I don't understand why all the MPs I propose to the weather app say all the tests are passing, but on the dashboard there are three failing consistently.
<elopio> cihelp, how can I have the same set of tests blocking the weather app merge proposals ?
<didrocks> plars: can you help diagnosis that with elopio?
<didrocks> elopio: as it's consistent, it's a real issue, indeed :)
<doanac> elopio: i'll take a loop
 * ogra_ watches doanac run in circles
<didrocks> :)
<elopio> :)
<elopio> doanac: thanks. It will be easier to fix them if no more code is allowed to merge.
<doanac> elopio: one potential difference. we run weather app as click-package in image testing.
<doanac> not sure it does that when you do merges?
<fginther> doanac, elopio, for merges, it uses debian package on an x86 desktop
<didrocks> elopio: on bug #1248759, can you ping and work directly with the sdk team to get a fix?
<ubot5> bug 1248759 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Once the toolbar in the Add feeds page is hidden, I can't make it appear anymore" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248759
<didrocks> fginther: oh, you never test on device?
<elopio> didrocks: I pinged timp, that's the toolbar dev.
<didrocks> elopio: did you test in one device?
<fginther> didrocks, not the community core apps, we can't
<elopio> didrocks: I did early on the week. I'm on it now.
<didrocks> fginther: ah ok
<didrocks> elopio: yeah, better to confirm first :)
<elopio> well, after walking the dog. bbs.
<elopio> fginther: will that be possible in the future? run community tests on the devices?
<elopio> or is it a policy not to do it?
<fginther> elopio, the possibility opens up once with have an emulator
<ogra_> elopio, there are many people working under high pressure on the emulator
<didrocks> ogra_: sil2100: kenvandine: robru: around (we can maybe start the meeting a little bit earlier)?
<ogra_> on my way
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> just need to boot my laptop, just a minute
 * didrocks wonders with what kenvandine is communicating :p
<elopio> ok, that's good :)
<elopio> well, having people under high pressure is not.
<kenvandine> didrocks, my desktop, but no mic on the desktop
<elopio> everybody working under pressure, go get a beer!
<elopio> that's important to keep a high quality.
 * vila misread elopio as saying he only drinks quality beer
<vila> never get me less drunk to drink high quality beer...
<elopio> vila: I only drink the second cheapest.
<elopio> hey vila, you never replied about making a lightning talk about TDD. Are you interested?
<vila> elopio: ha, I knew I forgot something... I can barely keep up with the most basic stuff :-/ Preparing a lightning talk... I prefer to decline
<elopio> vila: ok, I don't know why I thought you had one ready. Anyway, if you have more time in a month or so, let me know and we'll schedule it.
<vila> elopio: I had one in the works but never found the time to finish it, I still have many ideas floating around and... well I try to turn them into code first, I'm better at that than at slides ;)
<ogra_> oh, totally forgot
<ogra_> === Image #15 DONE ===
<bfiller> plars: looking at failure of mediaplayer-app here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/14:20131107:20131031.1/4933/mediaplayer-app-autopilot/
<bfiller> plars: looks like it's not using version of mediaplayer-app-autopilot found in daily build ppa. the one in the ppa works fine
<plars> bfiller: it doesn't update if that's what you mean, it uses what was in the image
<bfiller> plars: ok then I guess mediaplayer* needs to be promoted to the archive as it fixes the red tests under autopilot 1.4
<bfiller> plars: need this version in archive mediaplayer-app-autopilot 0.20.5+14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu1
<plars> bfiller: my understanding was that all of those would happen when autopilot1.4 goes in
<bfiller> plars: all the other apps already released with the 1.4 changes, not sure why this one wasn't
<plars> bfiller: ah, you're right, we did go to ap1.4 already, I hadn't noticed in the changelogs I guess
<plars> bfiller: looks like it's not even in proposed at this point
<bfiller> plars: I let didier know and will add it to landing sheet
<plars> ack
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<thomi> Hi guys - can someone tell me what happened to image 15? seems like half the tests are missing
<plars> thomi: that would be because it just came out and the tests are about halfway through running
<plars> :)
<thomi> plars: oh, right
<thomi> I didn't realise we published piecemeal
<thomi> it'd be neat if there was a big red flashing banner that said "this run is still in progress" :)
<thomi> you could use the <blink> tag :P
<plars> thomi: there are plans to add something that shows jobs that are still in progress
<plars> thomi: we could add an "under construction" icon just for you
<thomi> yay!
<thomi> an animated gif!
<plars> one thing is a bit strange... maguro seems to be running faster than mako?!
<plars> doanac: did you mention that you were having some issues with unlock_screen locally?
<doanac> plars: haven't tried today, but they seemed to go away when I pulled in your powerd-cli change
<plars> doanac: I'm getting autopilot errors from it now locally, but it seems to be running ok in today's image in the lab
<plars> doanac: odd, let me try
<plars> doanac: that didn't help here unfortunately... very strange
<doanac> plars: i'm about to move up to todays image for testing. i'll let you know what I see at home
<plars> autopilot.introspection.ProcessSearchError: Search criteria returned no results
<plars> thomi: any chance the unlock screen tool might need some changes for ap 1.4? Seems strange that it now fails locally for me, but not in the lab
<doanac> plars: i've seen that. it seemed to happen when i didn't have my powerd lock in place
<plars> doanac: could be... even when I had the powerd bits running, it looked like maybe the screen had shut off
 * plars watches a bit more carefully this time
<sergiusens> plars, can you rerun the jenkins -ci job for https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-shuffle-test/+merge/193722 ?
<sergiusens> just want it to fail on the merge and reflect reality :-)
<plars> sergiusens: sure, looking
<sergiusens> plars, it's one more test for the music app; would work fine if it merged before the ap 1.4 change :-)
<plars> sergiusens: ok, https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-shuffle-test/+merge/193722 fails now
<sergiusens> thanks
<thomi> Hi guys - I wonder if someone could dig out some data for me: I'm interested to know how long the entire image test took before autopilot 1.4 (so, image 12 I guess) compared to after 1.4 (image 15).
<thomi> is that information easy to get?
<thomi> plars: I guess that's something you care about? ^^
<plars> thomi: I could get some rough numbers for you at least
<plars> give me a minute
<thomi> plars: no ruch, I'm just curious
<thomi> if I'm right, you should see a speed increase
<plars> thomi: well, we might have seen a small one, but if we did, it's all gone in the latest image and then some
<plars> thomi: looking at the entire run, the total time is really all over the place
<plars> thomi: ranging from about 3.5 - 4.5 hours
<plars> thomi: looking at some of the longer running tests, like webbrowser, it didn't seem to affect it much
<plars> thomi: all around 14 min
<thomi> plars: hmm, ok
<thomi> plars: so in my tests, I see about a 30% reduction in test runtime, but maybe in your case that's a tiny fraction of the total runtime, and is lost in the noise
<plars> thomi: wow, if you're seeing 30%, which test is that on?
<thomi> plars: across the autopilot test suite
<plars> thomi: have you tried benchmarking it with one of the touch apps on a real device?
<thomi> plars: no, but I will :)
<thomi> the thing that got faster is the test suite <-> app rount trip times
<thomi> especially when doing searches with filters, which is something that "good" test suites do... so maybe the app test suites can be improved to take advantage of that speed boost
<thomi> something to keep an eye on, anyway
<plars> thomi: sounds good
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-08
<veebers> cihelp is anyone able to answer for me if a specific project is run in automated CI at all? I'm looking at the stock-ticker app
<doanac> veebers: we aren't running it in daily image testing.
<veebers> doanac: ok, thanks for the confirmation :-)
<veebers> doanac: this may be a silly question, is there a why I can tell if a project is designed/intended to be built as a click package?
<doanac> veebers: i don't have a good way. i just change our code when sergiusens tells me. Our list is maintained here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/jenkins/testconfig.py
<doanac> if an APTest has no "pkgs" then its basically a click-test
<veebers> doanac: cool, thanks for the info
<sil2100> Morning!
<Mirv> helo sil2100
<vila> sil2100, Mirv: hi
<vila> sil2100, Mirv: what's up with waitonstacks jobs ?
<sil2100> The stacks are spinning I see
<sil2100> vila: it's a barrier to make sure the dependent stacks are built first
<Mirv> vila: just normal builds
<vila> sil2100: but they are red no ? http://10.97.0.1:8080/
<sil2100> vila: so basically right now most of the stacks are waiting for qa and platform
<Mirv> vila: when all stacks are started at the same time (like I did), the later stacks wait for the earlier stacks to complete
<vila> oh, ok so, expected
<sil2100> vila: well, don't look at the blinking states, those are old ones
<Mirv> vila: the color of the blob is not updated until the whole stack's jobs are finished
<vila> I'm asking because I
<vila> meh
<vila> I'm asking because I'm about to re-provision qa-radeon-7750 and don't want to do that at the wrong time
<Mirv> I'm trying to restore normal order of things, for the hopeful near future when landing starts to be normal again
<Mirv> vila: now it's not, 40mins ago would have been quiet :)
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> it'll take 3-4h to finish
<vila> Mirv: am I wrong to think the only related jobs are http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/ and http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-setup_otto/ ?
<Mirv> vila: you may be entirely correct, but since I don't personally know I tend to be cautious.
<Mirv> vila: I mean, redeploying stacks while they're running
<vila> uh oh, qa-nvidia-gtx660 is de-provisioned from http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/configure too ??
<Mirv> vila: since you need to add to the apmachines of every stack and redeploy
<Mirv> vila: trusty uses autopilot-nvidia
<vila> Mirv: oooooh, wait a sec, do you mean I should not touch the nodes in the job descriptions because you'll regenerate those ??
<Mirv> vila: yes
<Mirv> vila: so update lp:cupstream2distro-config instead
<vila> Mirv: nah, I'd rather let you do that since I've never deployed those jobs and I'm likely to break something else at the wrong time ;)
<Mirv> vila: that's ok, but it needs to be done when everything is calm
<vila> Mirv: on the other hand, if you could point me to where the nodes are affected to the jobs for my own enlightenment ?
<Mirv> vila: maybe approve as well :) https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/add_qa-radeon-7750_back/+merge/194465
<vila> Mirv: something doesn't match... I've put a comment at http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-setup_otto/ so presumably affecting nodes is done in jenkins so that job is not generated  ?
<sil2100> Mirv: is it safe to re-add radeon now ;) ?
<Mirv> sil2100: vila wouldn't be re-provisioning it otherwise? ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: at least the previous glamor problem is fixed
<Mirv> vila: I only know of this cuupstream2distro-config update way of provisioning, and it has been enough before
<vila> sil2100, Mirv: yup, the glamor problem is fixed but I kept qa-radeon-7750 to debug/fix the kernel issue
<Mirv> vila: is the kernel issue resolved now?
<vila> Mirv: yes, so some other hosts (in my notes) will need to be upgraded to the newer trusty kernel too, I'll do that once we're done on that one
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll also review your branch if you don't mind!
<Mirv> vila: excellent news!
<Mirv> sil2100: I certainly don't mind
<Mirv> I just need to remember to deploy it in the afternoon
<vila> Mirv: ok, so that mp of yours is for http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release. jibel may know about whether http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-setup_otto is generated or not ?
<vila> and this job also needs to stop using magners-orchestra IP address, let me find the right name to use
<Mirv> vila: that's true, the setup otto job may be a different story
<vila> 'q-jenkins' is the name
<vila> Mirv: well, I'll update the job again on the assumption that you did some re-deploy at least to de-provision and that job wasn't touched then (I *did* update it manually at the time)
<vila> ... more paperwork to keep track of all that ;)
<vila> vila: rejoice man, first you document, then you write a test, then it's automated, you spend your whole life doing that  !
<jibel> vila, this job is created manually when a new release open
<vila> jibel: Thanks !
<jibel> vila, it's a copy of the previous release followed by an update of the nodes
<jibel> vila, the nodes themselves must be upgraded manually anyway
<vila> jibel: double thanks, now that you mention it, I'm pretty sure I have notes about that from when we setup trusty with didrocks
<jibel> vila, https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/NewRelease
<vila> Mirv, sil2100: job updated
<vila> jibel: hehe, yes ;)
<Mirv> vila: thanks!
<vila> jibel: that's the notes I was referring to :)
<vila> ha ha, and there is a note about "'-proposed' is not enabled for trusty for now, this needs to be revisited in a week or two. "
<sil2100> vila: thanks :)
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> Mirv: qa stack check job failed because of a new ibus upload - this seems to be temporary and will probably go away with tomorrow's image
<sil2100> Mirv: since it wants to upgrade ibus which is not in packages:
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess we could fix that in cu2d-config, but let's remember to remove that later on - or we can modify it directly in jenkins, but we need to remember about it after redeploying the reprovisions
<sil2100> I guess adding to cu2d-config is safer not to forget
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm doing that if anything
<sil2100> Mirv: hangout!
<sil2100> ogra_: vila: coming?
<sil2100> asac: ?
<vila> omw
<asac> sil2100: hi
<asac> sil2100: coming if you want... do you?
<asac> :)
<sil2100> asac: I don't know! Not much to say today! ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_ibus_temporarily/+merge/194472
<sil2100> asac: you were breaking up audio-wise a bit ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: yep
<asac> sil2100: thx :)
<asac> sil2100: so on the pad ... who is working on what entry there?
<asac> i assume each entry is worked on by an upstream engineer?
<asac> sil2100: let me know which ones you feel are not having the needed attention there
<sil2100> asac: I think thomi was updating that pad, we would have to probably update it to include which is worked on by which person
<vila> sil2100, asac: IIUC, based on his most recent email, thomi is now in vacations and unreachable
<vila> Mirv, sil2100: qa-intell-4000 and dx-autopilot-nvidia are now running the up to date kernels
<sil2100> \o/
<asac> sil2100: right. you have that info?
<asac> sil2100: is it the QA team working on those items? if so i can check with jfunk when he is on
<Mirv> vila: great!
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev (lunch) | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Mirv> UI Toolkit API breakage fix merged and I built the package now, I can start testing and then pass the ball to robru / kenvandine
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: I see the stack got re-run, got me scared for a moment
<sil2100> Since I thought the AP jobs are hanged up again, but then I saw it's just a re-run
<sil2100> Anyway, stacks starting too look nice, I love the look of yellow on the main view
<sil2100> *to
<sil2100> Indicators and HUD had some issues, but for instance a re run of indicators might fix some things
<sil2100> (I'll do that now)
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, me too
<Mirv> sil2100: do you know of any app updates/fixes so far?
<jdstrand> asac: who do I talk to about a landing ask?
<jdstrand> asac: is it still the same group of people?
<ogra_> jdstrand, still the same spreadsheet and the same people ...
<jdstrand> ok, well, I added an ask yesterday but no comments on it yet
<ogra_> though the current word is, only stuff that improves the image to go gree on the dashboard is allowed to enter
<ogra_> *green
<jdstrand> yeah-- I realize I'm core-dev and have another path, but thought that was the case atm, which is why I added it
<seb128> ogra_, what if the updates don't help the image to go green but included fixes the desktop needs?
<ogra_> seb128, then it needs to prove it doesnt regress touch and can go in
<seb128> k
<seb128> so it's not only stuff that help getting green ;-)
<seb128> good
<sil2100> Mirv: some, yes, for instance we can release mediaplayer-app and it will be green then
<jdstrand> that would be true of mine btw
<jdstrand> ogra_: does that mean it doesn't need an ask?
<ogra_> seb128, well, its "we look out for regressions quite heavily so the image can be green on monday"
<seb128> jdstrand, I guess it means you should test the update on the touch image to make sure it keeps working and then upload
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> run the tests with your change installed on a touch image
<jdstrand> ok
<ogra_> and note down that you did this on the spreadsheet ... that will speed it up
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, so are you releasing it then?
<asac> jdstrand: today go for sil ... we should work this into vanguard at some point to make it easy
<sil2100> Mirv: yesss
<asac> ANY question -> vanguard
<Mirv> sil2100: if the uitoolkit is fine, ogra_ can probably do a new image build somewhere around your evening meeting
<ogra_> yeah, just ping me when everything is ready
<Mirv> I'll EOD somewhere during the next hour, but will keep on running AP:s against uitoolkit until then
<Mirv> (and update the landing plan)
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: strange things happened to the friends stack - the check job failed even though both machines ran all the tests successfully it seems
<sil2100> At least I didn't see any test skipped
<sil2100> Mirv: absurd, it says that for intel it's: "delta | dtotal:   -1 | tskip:   +0 | dfailures:   +0", even though there's just one test and that one test passed
<asac> sil2100: so, did we consider anything beyond AP fixes?
<asac> (in the end)
<Mirv> sil2100: that's normal
<Mirv> sil2100: it means that one test was removed I think?
<Mirv> sil2100: we've seen it before
<sil2100> asac: only if a given feature is super-tested not to cause any regressions and test failures, but prioritizing releases related to AP
<sil2100> Mirv: but only from one machine?
<sil2100> Mirv: nvidia is fine, +0, while intel has the same number of tests ran but it says -1 ;)
<asac> sil2100: well, i was wondering if we actually ended up DOING any landings beyond AP fixes today :)
<sil2100> (maybe the check was aborted on one platform)
<jdstrand> thomi: hi! ev asked me to talk to you about including /var/log/syslog in the artifacts. apparmor messages are in /var/log/syslog so including it would be helpful to see if apparmor is causing failures
<sil2100> asac: not really, SDK might have something in it beyond AP, but we're not releasing anything else today for now
<jdstrand> thomi: is telling you enough? should I file a bug?
<fginther> morning
<sil2100> Morning
<sil2100> jdstrand: it's best if you e-mail him with anything that needs to be done, but AFAIK he's also on holidays from now on
<jdstrand> ok
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<asac> sil2100: cool. nice
<asac> sil2100: how many things do we anticipate to be better? any of those PAD components where you haven't heard anything yet?
<asac> no sign of progress or non-progress that is :)
<asac> ev: do we have a public wiki area for the bigger CI team?\
<ev> asac: not yet, I'll get on that
<asac> ev: would be nice if you could pick the top level hierarchy so i could start drafting stuff in there
<asac> e.g. CI landing practices etc.
<asac> would it be wiki.ubuntu.com/CI ?
<asac> or CITeam?
<asac> or ContinuousIntegrationEngineering ?
<ogra_> ContinuousIntegrationEngineeringTeamHomePageOnTheWiki ?
<ev> already creating wiki.ubuntu.com/CI :)
<ogra_> :)
<ev> we're first, so we win the short URL game
<asac> guess that means that the concept of CI was underdeveloped in the debian/ubuntu ecosphere
<xnox> ev: i like the CIA - CI Airline ;-)
<asac> lol
<asac> thats a good one
<Mirv> kenvandine: robru: are you up?
<ogra_> asac, i think you should discuss that with the Name Space Approval team under wiki.ubuntu.com/NSA
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> Mirv, i am, but in a meeting
<ev> asac: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CI - edit away :)
<sil2100> Need to change locations, brb
<Mirv> kenvandine: robru: ok passing the ball to you, please check Landing Plan. all UI Toolkit + all but 1 AP tests look fine, and I've an ack from seb_128 too. I've difficulties with ubuntu-filemanager, so can you test you get the same results with and without upgrading UI Toolkit? I can't seem to match the dashboard results, but that may be because they execute tests differently.
<Mirv> kenvandine: robru: if/when you're satisfied, please release ui-toolkit from cu2d
<kenvandine> Mirv, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> i can't test today... my mako is out of commission :/
<kenvandine> but maybe robru can
<Mirv> ok, robru then, and/or ping sil2100 when he's back online
<Mirv> the fix is important anyhow, to fix settings panels (and others), so I doubt even if file manager would have some small problem it's worth not publishing
<Mirv> it's more likely you'll find out that you get same results with and without upgrading but just that the tests are shaky enough to not get similar results than at dashboard
<kenvandine> my usb cable got hooked on the arm of my chair, i turned to get up and boom... it got pulled off my desk and happened to hit the bottom of the chair instead of the soft carpet :(
<Mirv> kenvandine: :S
<kenvandine> and my android phone had a dead battery... hadn't used it in a month now :)
 * popey removes kenvandine's geek credentials for having only one usb cable
<kenvandine> ha... i have dozens!
<kenvandine> popey, you've broken a few phones... are they fixable?
<kenvandine> n4
<popey> hah
<popey> thanks for reminding me
<kenvandine> it's a tiny crack... but top half the screen doesn't work at all... and right edge swipes don't work
<popey> yes, I have had my n4 repaired by an official LG service centre
<popey> cost $$$
<kenvandine> is it worth the repair? or replacement is better?
<popey> the process of having a google lg phone repaired has made me a) never want to buy a google product again, b) never want to buy an LG product again
<popey> other than that, it's fixed
<popey> well, this was some months back, cost me £120, whatever that is in your monopoly money I don't know
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> of course now you can't buy an n4... but a month ago they costed $200
<popey> To the ebays!
<kenvandine> ah, so the repair was nearly $200 ... not worth iut
<kenvandine> it
<kgunn> kenvandine: cracked screen right edge swipe not working....reminds me of a bug i got years ago when i was audio guy "put phone underwater, now i can't hear my ringtone" :)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> it's really hard to use ubuntu touch without edge gestures
<kenvandine> oh, and i can't get the bottom edge swipes either
<kenvandine> which is weird
<kenvandine> because it does get the touches there
<kenvandine> just not edge swipes
<seb128> whoever does images validation, while the current daily ubuntu-ui-toolkit update fixes some of the issue over the trusty version, it still has regressions
<seb128> just filed bug #1249386 (that makes the ringtone selection screen being empty)
<ubot5> bug 1249386 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Elements not displayed since update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249386
<kenvandine> seb128, is that a new regression?
<seb128> kenvandine, define "new", it's a regression from saucy
<seb128> kenvandine, the previous trusty version had the api incompat change that I can't say if that bug was there
<seb128> kenvandine, in fact it's not listitem specific, it was already buggy with the current trusty version
<seb128> it displays those
<seb128> QML Flickable: Cannot anchor to an item that isn't a parent or sibling.
<seb128> Binding loop detected for property "contentHeight"
<seb128> no such warning with the saucy toolkit
<seb128> it might be my code being stupid but I'm not sure what is wrong is there...
<kenvandine> ok
<tedg> Can we turn on ddebs for this PPA?  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages
<cjwatson> I believe that if you do that you'll break copying into the archive
<cjwatson> But check with somebody who's dealt with this before; it's delicate
<tedg> Do we copy into the archive from there?
<cjwatson> (infinity might remember)
<cjwatson> We sure do
<cjwatson> Lots and lots
<tedg> Ah, I didn't realize that was the same PPA.
<tedg> I just viewed it as "a place where the package are actually up-to-date" :-)
<asac> tedg: (unfortunately) it is both
<tedg> asac, We could kill the asinine "landing plan" and then we could separate them!  \o/
<cjwatson> Well, also unfortunately ddebs are delicate.  ddebs-in-LP will fix this, once we're happy the librarian can scale to it
<cjwatson> (I also might be wrong about exactly how delicate they are - I just remember something like this breaking previously)
<kenvandine> seb128, i confirmed that regression that broke the sounds page was in image 15 too
<seb128> kenvandine, "good"
<kenvandine> so landing what we have is at least an improvement
<kenvandine> seb128, it was really hard to test that...
 * kenvandine is frustrated
<kenvandine> damn touch screen!
<asac> kenvandine: did someone else regress you? or was it yourself?
<kenvandine> upstart-app-launch to start it, then turn to landscape so i could navigate to the sound page
<asac> e.g. is it self-frustration? :)
<kenvandine> asac, no... busted mako
<ogra_> cracked screen ?
<asac> kenvandine: what bustage on mako?
<kenvandine> the usb cable got hooked on the arm of my chair... and when i turned to stand up it pulled the phone off my desk :/
<kenvandine> tiny crack...
<asac> ah ok so its micro/self-frustration :)
<kenvandine> but half the screen doesn't work
<ogra_> the N5 is so much better HW wise ...
<kenvandine> and no edge swipes
<asac> thats pretty good. i never had a half working screen
<ogra_> not like a raw egg
<asac> only all or nothing :)
<kenvandine> ha
<kenvandine> it barely looks broken!
 * ogra_ still have the half working one upstairs 
<kenvandine> it happened to hit the bottom of my chair, near the wheels
<ogra_> sadly its only the top of the screen that works on mine
<kenvandine> 1/4" to the side and it would have hit the soft carpet
<kenvandine> it is very hard to use ubuntu touch without edge swipes :(
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> thats always how it happened... usually you try to catch it and just give it the kick in the air
<kenvandine> and i can't expand installed apps in the shell :)
<asac> that made it not go 1/4" further to the right
<ogra_> asac, ++
<asac> kenvandine: cant you rotate screen by 180?
<kenvandine> that was the only way i could get to the ring tones
<kenvandine> doesn't help in the shell, since it doesn't rotate
 * kenvandine needs to get a replacement quickly
<asac> kenvandine: you could also go to a shop and have them replace the screen... usually works pretty well
<asac> just dont try on your own (i did that and it turned into a multi-week process :))
<asac> cyphermox: hey, can i try the threshold fix for roaming on saucy? or should i go for trusty rather?
 * asac ponders just dist-upgrading to the next great thing in the spirit of daily releases
<cyphermox> asac: trusty
<ogra_> go for it !
<ogra_> its great if it works
<asac> ogra_: the IF is the question
<asac> anyway ... /me has EOD and kicks it off
<asac> hmm. should i use update-manasger? or go with raw apt-get?
 * asac goes for ue\
<asac> om
<asac> um
<asac> :)
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> thing
 * asac wants system-images for desktop :)
<asac> thats for sure
<ogra_> that will need a lot of convincing work and good PR
<popey> yeah, we're good at PR
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> Daaaamn
<asac> see i need to first restart because i got a kernel upgrade... only then i can really try a dist-upgrade hoping that nothing new came into -updates
 * asac reboots
<sil2100> Barely made it for the meeting, phew
<sil2100> Traffic on Fridays evening is terrible
<robru> sil2100, Mirv, kenvandine: hi, just up. yep my mako is fine and I'm ready to test things
<sil2100> robru: morning!
<sil2100> Let's do a quick meeting now, just a summary maybe and then continue on releasing/testing
<sil2100> kenvandine: meeting!
<sil2100> cyphermox: will you be coming as well? Not much we have to say though
<xnox> sil2100: not sure if you are around. You know the .zip with armhf debs that jenkins produces?
<xnox> sil2100: can we add more steps that include some additional debs into that zip, which are downloaded with "apt-get download" during the build?
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<kenvandine> sil2100, whoops... missed the meeting
<asac> xnox: whats the use-case?
<asac> (just curious as always :))
<xnox> asac: it needs to include new dependencies, not otherwise available on the image.
<sil2100> xnox: which jenkins do you mean?
<xnox> sil2100: sorry for not being clear, the upstream-merger job that generated armhf.debs in a zip and posted comment to the merge proposal.
<sergiusens> xnox, the zip is just the collection of artifacts from the workspace
<sil2100> xnox: ah, let's ask fginther if it's possible, but I guess it's all just a matter of configuration
<sergiusens> xnox, something like result/**/*.deb iirc
<xnox> sil2100: do you have a pointer to the sources of the job? I'd want to look at what it does.
<xnox> sergiusens: ah, i see.
<sergiusens> you can , separate more matches
<sil2100> xnox: I think it would be safest to ask fginther, and I see sergiusens knows more about this as well
<sergiusens> and you can script some logic to collect them if you want
<sergiusens> sil2100, I started it ;-)
<sil2100> I'm not too much into the upstream-merger :)
<sil2100> Oh, so ever better!
<sergiusens> sil2100, it was to make MR reviewing easier and for the reviewer to be able to manually test
<sergiusens> was one of our good practices for the phablet team
<xnox> sergiusens: I see that it fetches the hooks from personal junk branches in the build-log =/ so nobody else can modify a broken hook or add a feature.
<sil2100> It is useful indeed, I even asked for enabling that for the u-s-s, since it's really easy to do code reviews then
<fginther> xnox, so instead of just the deb files generated by the build, you want the debs that are dependencies?
<sergiusens> xnox, personal junk branches? where?
<xnox> fginther: well, something specific. If -proposed is enabled, and a given .deb file dependencies are not satifiable with just release pocket, check which dependencies are needed from "-proposed", $ apt-get download those, and include in the artifacts.
<xnox> sergiusens: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-keyboard-trusty-armhf-ci/49/consoleText    see that it fetches hooks from +junk
<sergiusens> xnox, well that's an fginther temporary thing I would suppose
<xnox> fginther: maybe move +junk proposed hook to a more permanent / team managed place.
<sergiusens> xnox, all other hooks are in pbuilderjenkins
<fginther> xnox, right, that hook needs to be added to pbuilderjenkins
<fginther> just needed a quicker fix
<sergiusens> xnox, lp:pbuilderjenkins; but you still need someone in ci to enable your hook if it's not used yet
<xnox> sergiusens: fginther: right, i'll look at lp:pbuilderjenkins and will check if I can add an extra hook. Thanks a lot.
<sergiusens> xnox, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~private-ps-quality-team/pbuilderjenkins/trunk/files/head:/hooks/
<xnox> (proof of concept at least.)
<fginther> xnox, If you can create a hook to collect the deb files, then we can just add it to those build configs that need it. That should meet your needs
<xnox> sergiusens: why is that owned by a private team?
<sergiusens> fginther, are we keeping pbuilderjenkins or is migration to sbuild happening or building on PPAs?
<fginther> sergiusens, the plan is to migrate to building in PPAs
<sergiusens> xnox, I wish I could answer that; but I don't know
<xnox> sergiusens: fginther: do we really have proprietary hooks to jenkin jobs against _public_ projects?!
<sergiusens> fginther, how are collecting test result going to be managed? asking out of curiosity
<sergiusens> xnox, the answer to that is no
<xnox> sergiusens: ok. =)
<fginther> xnox, sergiusens, there maybe hooks for accessing private PPAs, I'll check. As a workaround, I can add xnox to the group
<sergiusens> xnox, I guess it was just private because the ps quality team was a private one
<sergiusens> not much more than that
<sergiusens> fginther, there aren't
<sergiusens> they are dynamically created
<fginther> sergiusens, not even in the bzr history?
<sergiusens> with launchpadplugin
<sergiusens> fginther, there shouldn't iirc
<sergiusens> fginther, that's why we had the extrahoooks directory
<sergiusens> fginther, hmmm, I'm wrong now that you mention that
<fginther> xnox, you should now have access to that branch
<sergiusens> fginther, just regenerate the passwords for all the ppa's ps-jenkins owns; should be fine
<fginther> sergiusens, ack, I can do that while the systems are down this weekend
<fginther> kgunn, so are you just proposing MPs from the development branch to lp:mir now (instead of using the pull job)?
<kgunn> fginther: :)
<kgunn> fginther: its like a soap opera...tune in every day for a diff method
<kgunn> fginther: so now...yes...we are back to merging
<fginther> kgunn, oh, sorry to step into this if it's still changing
<kgunn> fginther: however, we are branching from dev branch to capture a specific rev
<kgunn> fginther: its not that challenging...just trying to balance all the aspects to make a bunch of different people happy
<kgunn> <cough> didrocks & duflu :)
<fginther> kgunn, /me understands
<kgunn> fginther: yeah...so now, we branch the dev-branch, then propose that to the trunk
<kgunn> rather than a straight up merger from dev-branch to trunk
<kgunn> that's where we are at now...
<kgunn> pull had some problem with history....didn't fully follow
<fginther> kgunn, ok. so now that MPs are being proposed against lp:mir, the normal autolanding machinery should be working
<kgunn> but seemed to point to a bug in pull
<kgunn> fginther: yeah...we have one up...but didrocks asked that we wait until monday to land them all
<fginther> kgunn, ok. no worries, I mainly wanted to check in and make sure that nothing was missing from the CI side
<kgunn> fginther: hey now that you ask...
<kgunn> fginther: i do have a couple of tests i want to include into our CI runs
<kgunn> fginther: the first is just our demo clients which actually do report frame rate
<kgunn> fginther: but robotfuel is working on those
<fginther> kgunn, right, we've been discussing that
<kgunn> fginther: the second tests i'd like to enable are 4 specific integration tests
<kgunn> fginther: which are currnetly switched off in the rules
<robotfuel> kgunn: I have a branch that packages the integration tests so we can run them in ci
<kgunn> fginther: they are 4 tests that could really help to make sure we don't regress...on the specific hw (galaxy, nexus4, nexus7, nexus10)
<robotfuel> kgunn: it's in progress :D
<kgunn> robotfuel: woohoo
<robotfuel> kgunn: they are the tests in /tests/integration-tests?
<fginther> kgunn, if anything new comes up, feel free to file a bug to request it.
<kgunn> robotfuel: its the one in test/integration-tests/client (akak test_client_render)
<robotfuel> kgunn: ok we are on the same page
<fginther> kgunn, I can't promise anything quickly due to the planned CI updates, but it's good to know what to plan for
<kgunn> robotfuel: and then 3 others in test/integration-tests/graphics/andrioid
<robotfuel> kgunn: I was going to run all the integration tests in ci
<kgunn> robotfuel: which are test_buffer_integration, test_display_integration & test_internal_client
<kgunn> robotfuel: right these are ones that are specifically android/ARM and need to be run on the devices we support
<kgunn> robotfuel: devices we support with mir on ARM today are galaxy-nexus & nexus4
<kgunn> robotfuel: but....we'll soon include nexus7 & nexus10 to that list
<kgunn> robotfuel: ...and we'll _eventually_ (like very soon) drop galaxy_nexus
<robotfuel> kgunn: ack, I am working on additions to phablet-test-run as we speak so we can run them. the same thing is needed to run the mir demos
<kgunn> robotfuel: excellent - to be clear, on the integration tests, its really those 4 i listed above running on the form factor hw that should be priority (after the demo clients)
<kgunn> robotfuel: its not that i don't care about _all_ integration tests...i just care for those 4 a little more :)
<robotfuel> kgunn ack
<kgunn> robotfuel: thanks man...that'll be great!
<kenvandine> Ran 97 tests in 522.959s
<kenvandine> OK
<kenvandine> robru, uitk with that toolbar branch
<kenvandine> ^^
<robru> sweet
<kenvandine> robru, that branch is approved, but not merged yet
<robru> kenvandine, branch is approved, should land soon. i'll build & publish it asap
<robru> hehe
<kenvandine> thanks
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> robru, kenvandine: thanks for picking this up guys
<robru> sil2100, you're welcome!
<sil2100> robru, kenvandine: can you poke ogra_ for a new image once you get everything in what you think is needed?
<robru> sil2100, ok
<robru> ogra_, how much longer you around for?
<sil2100> Since I guess notes-app, webbrowser-app and mediaplayer-app are in the archives
<kenvandine> sil2100, i'll be heading out in about an hour, better for robru
<ogra_> robru, a few hours, i wont monitor IRC but will notice pings on my lappie next to me
<robru> ok
<ogra_> so once you have your ducks in order just give me a ping
<robru> ogra_, will do. should be soon
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok
<sil2100> See you next week everyone, have a nice weekend \o/
<Kaleo> hi sweethearts
 * kenvandine hugs Kaleo
<Kaleo> :D
<Kaleo> kenvandine, there is one MR happroved for landing that settings needed: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/page-parentage/+merge/194587
<Kaleo> kenvandine, other than that everything is landed
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> robru was working on getting trunk after the toolbar locked branch landed
<kenvandine> we tested that one
<kenvandine> but would be nice to get the fix settings needed in too
<Kaleo> great
<Kaleo> yes
<kenvandine> but... i'd rather get the current fixes in regardless
<kenvandine> at some point the CI infra is going down
<Kaleo> right
<kenvandine> for the data center work
<Kaleo> let's do it before it goes down
<robru> kenvandine, sdk stack is building. can build it again after that one lands i guess
<kenvandine> robru, i'd say lets publish it twice
<kenvandine> this build then the next one
<robru> kenvandine, yeah, to be safe
<robru> kenvandine, ooooh, publishing now!
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> Kaleo, ^^
<Kaleo> hehe
<Kaleo> how do I TEST
<Kaleo> bla blou bli
<robru> well it'll take a bit to get into the archive
<Kaleo> k
<kenvandine> robru, when that next branch merges can you kick off another?
<kenvandine> i need to take off
<robru> kenvandine, yep
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> that'll make seb128 happy
<robru> heheh
<kenvandine> robru, have a great weekend!
<robru> kenvandine, you too!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-09
<ogra_> robru, it is nearly 1:30 here, any news ?
<ogra_> (i will soon be off)
<sergiusens> ogra_, is it to trigger a cdimage build? I'll still be around
<sergiusens> ogra_, go and get that last beer that will tick you into uselessness if that's what's being waited on :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, hah, thanks !
<ogra_> and cheers :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, np
<sergiusens> robru, ping me once you think we should build an image; ogra_ is singing off :-)
<robru> sergiusens, ogra_: sorry for the delay, had a last-second mp to ram through. just publishing the final stage now, should be ready Real Soon Now
<robru> sergiusens, hummm, i can't seem to get to launchpad. are we expecting launchpad to go down? i was just expecting CI stuff to go down...
<robru> sergiusens, well, kick an image if you can i guess. last i checked the needed ui-toolkit was only in proposed, not in release.
<robru> i'm nearly EOD
<sergiusens> robru, I EODed a while ago :)
<sergiusens> robru, let's kick that image then!
<robru> sergiusens, will you be able to without launchpad up?
<sergiusens> robru, I do it through ssh, should be fine
<robru> sergiusens, ok, well jenkins release publishing depends on launchpad being up, which means i'm totally blocked on getting this last release out the door. but do an image with what i released earlier today then.
<sergiusens> robru, sure; no testing will get done with this image if retoaded or rfowler started moving stuff over though
<robru> ok
<sergiusens> I'll kick since I promised ogra_ I would, but there might be little point in doing so
<sergiusens> robru, ogra_ for some reason I can't log into nusakan
<sergiusens> wiki is also dead
<robru> sergiusens, ;-)
<sergiusens> robru, going to check with #is
<sergiusens> I hope someone is on vanguard
<robru> sergiusens, ok. i'm on my way out the door, heading out of town for the weekend. will be back tuesday
<sergiusens> robru, seems mail.canonical.com is also gone; so might be something general
<sergiusens> robru, no one's on vanguard; let's hope
<robru> sergiusens, well do your best. nobody will blame you for the infrastructure being down.
<robru> sergiusens, have a good weekend!
<Mirv> if anyone will be around before Monday who can, and it's possible, please kick the image build :)
<ogra_> === Image #16 is building ===
 * popey hugs ogra_ 
<ogra_> :)
<popey> fingers crossed for green
<ogra_> heh, we'lll see
 * ogra_ would be happy with a little greener already :)
<Kaleo> !!!!
<Kaleo> please green please green
<ogra_> === Image #16 is DONE !  ===
<ogra_> :)
<Kaleo> ogra_, done and green?
<ogra_> Kaleo, we'll know in a few hours once the tests all ran
<ogra_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<ogra_> hasnt even been picked up yet
<Kaleo> :)
 * popey updates phone
<popey> hanging at the google logo for quite a while
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6387991/
<popey> adb shell gets me busybox
<ogra_> initrd issue
<ogra_> :(
 * popey reboots
<popey> same
<ogra_> thats rsalveti's change then
<plars> argh, 16 came too late, jenkins is shutting down already :(
<plars> ogra_: ^
<popey> 16 is broken
<popey> ogra_: is it worth removing 16?
<ogra_> i'll revert rsalveti's change, but that takes a bit since it requires an android rebuild
<popey> guessing not many people will update their -proposed phone on the weekend
 * ogra_ isnt sure how to remove a system image, that requires stgraber
<ogra_> i could easily do the cdimage side but that doesnt help
<ogra_> reverted initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch uploaded
<ogra_> once thats done i'll do a no change rebuild of android
<popey> ogra_: should I flash this phone from clean when 17 is out then?
<ogra_> popey, yeah
<ogra_> android uploaded now ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, I did test the new initrd on all devices I had
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, it dropped into the emegrency shell in initrd
<ogra_> === Image #17 is building  ===
<ogra_> (lets see if that is any better)
<rsalveti> popey: ogra_: which device was broken?
<rsalveti> ogra_: and also, which was the latest image, to check if that was indeed all that got into the latest one
<rsalveti> ogra_: and did you reflash the initrd to see if it fixed the issue?
<rsalveti> ogra_: I still don't get how that could be the culprit, as it's only checking for the label
<rsalveti> which is not zero, as there's a check before that
<rsalveti> and the revert breaks the emulator btw
<rsalveti> Couldn't find data partition. Spawning adbd ...
<rsalveti> that was the error
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's before the change I made
<rsalveti> so it's not the initrd, it's probably something at the android side
<rsalveti> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6389687/
<rsalveti> ogra_: wonder if it could be because of the systemd-udev update
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you know where is the code in the system image that creates the userdata partition?
<rsalveti> and just as a heads up, 17 will be busted as well, as the initrd change wasn't the real issue
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmpf
<rsalveti> previous image was using the old systemd
<rsalveti> Couldn't find data partition. Spawning adbd ...
<rsalveti> yup, flashed 15 -> writable -> apt-get update & upgrade -> reboot -> boom :-)
<ogra_> which previous image ? 15 ?
 * ogra_ checks http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131109.changes
<ogra_> systemd-services from 204-0ubuntu19 to 204-5ubuntu3
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> sigh
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6389851/
<rsalveti> what got updated here
<ogra_> right, most likely udev
<ogra_> not easy to roll back :(
<ogra_> what device was that first paste from ?
<rsalveti> mako
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> well, i guess that hast to wait until pitti is around again :(
<rsalveti> the diff is indeed huge, but will take a look (systemd)
<ogra_> well, i dont think one of us should invest a weekend day, that will eat up all your day
<rsalveti> yup, will give 30 min :-)
<ogra_> heh, k
<ogra_> i thought pitti actually tested on a touch device
<ogra_> when we talked about the partlabel patch
<rsalveti> ogra_: maybe he didn't update the initrd
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> right, that would have populated /dev properly all the time
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> what a weekend ...
<rsalveti> that's the side effect of not building so many images as before
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> hard to know what caused the issue
 * ogra_ would perfer to have one image for every upload 
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<ogra_> but we lack the testing capacity to do anything useful with them, even if we would build them
<ogra_> (and even with the emulator testing 100 images per day wont be doable i guess)
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> but having at least 3, 4 images a day already helps quite a bit
<ogra_> apart from some people feeling that they lose control :)
<rsalveti> right :-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-10
<popey> ogra_: how can I flash my phone which is now boned? It boots to the google logo
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: Lab move in process
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-03
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 7 building (started: 20141103 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 7 DONE (finished: 20141103 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/7.changes ===
<abeato> trainguards, need a silo for line 91 (fix for bug #1388030)
<ubot5> bug 1388030 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[krillin] Failure to unset flight mode" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388030
<abeato> Mirv, ^^
<Mirv> abeato: ok
<abeato> Mirv, thanks
<mvo> hey trainguards - so the train is fully on halt even for vivid AFAICT. what should I do if I want to land a new click for vivid? go the old-fashioned route and manually merge/dput? or is there some other way (or should I simply wait :) ?
<ribru> mvo: vivid landings are wide open. Train doesn't land clicks though.
<ribru> Oh you mean click itself...
<mvo> ribru: this is click itself, yeah :)
<Mirv> mvo: the same as what ribru said, vivid is open, rtm is closed
<mvo> ribru: hm, maybe I forgot to click on a box somewhere? its silo 30
<ribru> mvo: it's fine, get a silo. Mirv can do it, midnight for me ;-)
<mvo> ribru: rest well
<Mirv> ribru: you should stop checking IRC on midnight/Sunday :)
<mvo> and thanks
<ribru> Thanks
<ribru> Mirv: the curse of irc on my phone ;-)
<mvo> ribru: haha
<Mirv> ah, right, "too easy"
<Mirv> mvo: so, silo 30 is ready to build, so you should just click build?
<mvo> Mirv: oh well, I need a cup of tea I guess, I forgot that I need to click that and that it won't happen automatically
 * mvo slaps himself
<Mirv> mvo: I wish we had that sort of automation ;)
<mvo> Mirv: I hope the airline will have it :) it seems like if everything is set to ready the system should just go ahead and build it
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> ogra_, ping
<tvoss> o/
<brendand> morning ogra_
<popey> Good morning!
<abeato> brendand, morning, I need QA for silo 8
<seb128> hey popey
<abeato> those were bugs from previous iteration
<brendand> abeato, ok. it might be delayed a bit since we're qa-ing the release candidate
<brendand> abeato, anyway nothing is landing right now
<abeato> brendand, ok, no worries
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> davmor2, ogra_, brendand: so from Selene's e-mail, do you guys think any of the issues pointed out could be potential blockers for our promotion?
<sil2100> I also wonder if ToyKeeper was able to finish all tests required for promotion testing, or will a re-test be needed
<Mirv> sil2100: o/
<ogra_> sil2100, well, the crashes are quite a bit worryong (see the followups in the thread)
<ogra_> tvoss, hey, you pung ?
<sil2100> Woha, that's a lot of follow ups
<ogra_> sil2100, beyond that (and massive battery usage when playing music which is new ... ) i would personall say it is fine ... but for the crashers it sounds like product team should say a word about  signoff
<ogra_> +y
<tvoss> ogra_, sil2100 Saviq and me are on the crashers
<ogra_> (not sure we have a grip yet though)
<sil2100> ogra_: I think now it's just us on the case, since the product team anyway took this image for their testing
<ogra_> tvoss, right, the question is how deep your grip is yet ... should we hold back for a respin ?
<brendand> ogra_, would be good if we could get rid of the crasher
<tvoss> Saviq, what are your thoughts?
<brendand> ogra_, but it's certainly not totally unstable
<ogra_> brendand, yeah, but if it takes another day thats to long
<Saviq> tvoss, sil2100, ogra_, I was thinking of a workaround, the whole crashiness seems to be still related to Audio {} in a notification / snap decision
<ogra_> if we can fixx them in the next hours and re-spin so we can get a delta test just for that issue, i think we should re-spin ...
<ogra_> but only then ...
<Saviq> but I actually don't know of any consumers of that Audio { } component (just trying to confirm now)
<Saviq> everyone is playing the sound by their own (telephony, alarms etc.)
<ogra_> if there is a chance to delay beyond today, we shouldnt (but the issue should be clearly communicyted to all parties)
<Saviq> so I'm thinking we could just drop the Audio { } to reduce the risk of crashes and give ourselves time to properly investigate
<tvoss> Saviq, +1 from my side
<ogra_> Saviq, well, the fact that battery drains like crazy on music playback also kind of points in that direction
<tvoss> ogra_, ?
<Saviq> ogra_, right, that is totally new to me
<tvoss> ogra_, did we check the gstreamer/pulse landings?
<ogra_> i get less than 4h from the phone on constant music playback ... that used to be a lot more
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> it also feels like we kind of lost the advantages from power saving we had last weekend
<davmor2> ogra_: don't watch youtube videos then
<ogra_> davmor2, just flac playback ... not even excessive mp3 decoding involved
<davmor2> ogra_: run top on playing music I think media-hub-server climbs quite high sometimes
<tvoss> ogra_, while battery life certainly is something to investigate, we have no grip on it, yet
<ogra_> tvoss, no, but that also points on media-hub direction
<ogra_> s/on/in/
<tvoss> ogra_, well, I would argue towards gstreamer or pulse
<tvoss> ogra_, do you use a bluetooth headset?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> wired headphone
<seb128> Saviq, ubuntu-system-settings use Audio{} to preview ringtone/message sound
<Saviq> seb128, sure, but that doesn't cause it to crash though
<Saviq> seb128, I only mean to remove it from notificaions
<Saviq> +t
<Saviq> seb128, not from anywhere else
<seb128> Saviq, sorry, I didn't follow the conversation, I was just replying to "<Saviq> but I actually don't know of any consumers of that Audio { } component (just trying to confirm now)"
<Saviq> seb128, [...] in notifications
<seb128> Saviq, got it, ignore me ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, basically, no one's using the "sound-file" hint for notifications AFAICT
<tvoss> ogra_, the audio role stuff might cause issues, too. That's the other big change we had landing to the infrastructure. As far as I know, it keeps multiple streams in pulse open
<ogra_> tvoss, right ... and it must be somethin that landed after last weekend ... i surely had a lot better battery life over all right after the NM fixes landed
<tvoss> ogra_, do we track battery life somewhere?
<ogra_> not constantly ... cking_ does snaphot measurements at times i think
<cking_> tvoss,   it's a task I'm passing over to QA, but if you need some re-testing, as ppisati
<cking_> *ask*
<cking_> ppisati has identical kit now set up to do some ad-hoc testing if required
<ogra_> might be good to get some comparison testing between image 128 and 140 on krillin
<Mirv> sil2100: when you're free from e-mail, we'd have a meeting :)
<sil2100> Trying to connect ;)
<davmor2> popey, ogra_, sil2100, brendand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1378416
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378416 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[krillin] disable WiFi, Mobile Data not available" [High,Incomplete]
<popey> thanks davmor2
<ogra_> davmor2, i think that might be a duplicate of the other one
<ogra_> or at least related
<ogra_> brendand, davmor2, in your dashboard, if you had an incoming call, does it say From: x-ofono-unknown for past calls ?
<ogra_> (it does for me)
<popey> ogra_: i have seen that in the past, but not now. i see names and avatars
<ogra_> it shows fine in the phone app ... just not in the dashboard
<ogra_> and how can you see an avatar for a unknown number ? :)
<ogra_> do we have some default ?
<popey> oh, unknown.. sorry
<popey> i dont have any unknown numbers call me ⍨
<sergiusens> ogra_: yes it does say org-ofono-unkown
<ogra_> sergiusens, bug 1388774 .... feel free to confirm
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1388774 could not be found
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> mvo, oh, while i see the FTBFS above ... did you and cwayne talk about the failing click tests in smoketesting yet ?
<thostr_> sil2100: can I get a silo for line 69?
<mvo> ogra_: I looked at the failure output after resolving my vpn issues
<sil2100> thostr_: looking!
<mvo> ogra_: I find it a bit hard to read - where does the test come from? its not from click itself, is it?
<ogra_> no idea ... i  thought it did ... cjwatson might be able to tell you
<sil2100> thostr_: do you have 2 different trunks for rtm and vivid?
<cjwatson> url to the test?
<mvo> cjwatson, ogra_: http://dev-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch_stable-krillin-smoke-daily/407/consoleFull
<mvo> (this is what I got)
<ogra_> cjwatson, the test that checks if all clicks from click_list are installed ... fairly simple one
<ogra_> cjwatson, for krillin there are some removals and additions by the custom tarball ... the list needs to come from cwayne somehow and the test needs to read it
<cjwatson> I'd need to see the source to the test, maybe it's only looking in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/
<cjwatson> not a test I have heard of before
<sil2100> thostr_: if not, then I can do a sync silo ;)
<thostr_> it's two different ones...
<thostr_> sil2100: but sync should still be possible
<sil2100> thostr_: then whichever you prefer :) Just make sure that it doesn't conflict with the way those projects are handled by default
<ogra_> cjwatson, mvo, psivaa_ should be able to point to the sourc eofr that one i think
<thostr_> sil2100: however, to be on save side, let's not sync
<ogra_> *source for
 * psivaa_ is reading the backlog :)
<cjwatson> ogra_,mvo: that stuff was all tested quite carefully by hand, so I think it's likely a test bug
<ogra_> cjwatson, yes, as i said, it reads the wrong input list
<ogra_> cwayne, needs to provide one for this ... and the test needs adjustment to find it
<cjwatson> Right, so not something the click team needs to worry about
<ogra_> yes, i just had hoped you had touched the test before :)
<cjwatson> Nope :-)
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, are there MPs ready?
 * sil2100 wonders if branches can be re-used for 2 merges
<thostr_> sil2100: yes
<thostr_> sil2100: and it's different MPs
<sil2100> thostr_: but using the same branches, right?
<thostr_> yes
<ogra_> tvoss, Saviq, any ETA for a possible fix ? else we should promote an image soon
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^
<tvoss> ogra_, gimme 30 minutes, building
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> tvoss, dont stress it though, we can easily promote a new image later today with a proper fix
<tvoss> ogra_, sure
<ogra_> (after the first promotion i mean)
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, assigning - a bit worried that it might cause some trouble to use the same branch in 2 merges if one gets merged in, but we can sort that out when it happens ;)
<brendand> ogra_, seems rick wants the user metrics bug fixed :/
<sil2100> brendand: which one?
<sil2100> Before promotion?
<ogra_> do we even have an idea whats wrong with that ?
<sil2100> I wouldn't block todays promotion on that I think...
<sil2100> But that's just IMO
<ogra_> same here
<ogra_> brendand, where did rick say that ?
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> and there is the mail
<ogra_> woah !!!
<brendand> ogra_, i just sent a response, which i might regret shortly :/
 * ogra_ just did a tail -f /var/log/syslog 
<ogra_> this is *awful*
<ogra_> it is spamming a log line like every second
<tvoss> ogra_, yup, ust seeing that now
<tvoss> ogra_, here we go for battery life ;)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> i wonder if thats the last device tarball
<tvoss> ogra_, hmmm, what does hang_detect do?
<ogra_> tvoss, i think it is a no-op for us
<ogra_> rsalveti couls tell
<ogra_> *could
<ogra_> i dotn see any hang-detect though
<ogra_> (on krillin)
<ogra_> Nov  3 13:03:39 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [60977.307978][STP-PSM] [I]stp_psm_disable_by_tx_rx_density: rx cnt = 12 in the previous 3 sec
<ogra_> i got one of these every second
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ^^^is that known ?
<tvoss> onghttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8802139/
<tvoss> ogra_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8802139/
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, um
<ogra_> yeah, its an android daemon ... but i dont think we make any use of it
<ogra_> it also doesnt seem to have consumed any CPU cycles for you
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, doesn't look like one I know. Also doesn't seem likely for a regression from the changes
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, no, rather an oversight than a regression
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, yeah. We've never brutally cleaned the logging
<ogra_> iirc that was the tarball that quietened all log writing
<ogra_> we should definitely quieten this one too :)
<ogra_> since that writes to disk
<john-mcaleely> there's an outstanding change for the conn_soc driver. is that log likely to be from there?
<ogra_> hmm, no idea :)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, raise a bug then, and we'll fix it
<ogra_> seems to be the "STP power saving module"
<ogra_> LOl
<ogra_> more like a power wasting module now :)
<ogra_> brendand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8802213/ ... thats what i get in unity8 log when tapping the usermetrics entry in the greeter
 * ogra_ wonders if there is any other way to get more usermetrics info 
<sil2100> I wonder when this bug got introduced
<sil2100> If it was visible before 139
<ogra_> i wonder who but rick actually uses the usermetrics :P
<brendand> sil2100, biggest culprit would probably be silo 10
<tvoss> ogra_, so hang_detect comes from the ubuntu side :)
<ogra_> tvoss, never :P
<ogra_> its an android daemon
<tvoss> ogra_, it is :)
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> the angled brackets make it even look like a kernel process
<ogra_> where did you find the binary ?
<ogra_> looking at the ps tree it clearly gets managed by kthreadd
<ogra_> like binder or kswapd ... its a kernel process
<tvoss> ogra_, ah yeah, true
<ogra_> ps auxf helps ;)
<tvoss> opening eyes, too ;)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, bug 1388810
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1388810 could not be found
<ogra_> feel free to confirm if you can
<ralsina> trainguard, can I change my rtm silo 5 into a vivid silo? I need to land there first anyway.
<ralsina> that is row 49 in the spreadsheet
<sil2100> ralsina: we'll have to free it up and re-assign to vivid (as it needs to build in a different distro)
<sil2100> ralsina: would that be fine?
<ralsina> sure!
<ralsina> sil2100: and another vivid silo for row 50 please?
<sil2100> ralsina: ok!
<ralsina> awesome, thx
<mlankhorst> fwiw I had some audio issues with the landing 001 ppa still, though a lot less often
<mlankhorst> and might be a diff bug
<tvoss> mlankhorst, ah, interesting. audio issues as in?
<mlankhorst> things crash, I think it happened when plugging in something to the headphone connector, but not 100% sure
<mlankhorst> I'm also investigating doing XMIR without hacking Xorg. Glamor should make the xorg hack obsolete in theory. :P
<john-mcaleely> thanks ogra_
<cwayne> jdstrand: ping
<jdstrand> cwayne: hey
<cwayne> jdstrand: heya, wondering if you were planning on landing a new apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu soon
<jdstrand> cwayne: I wanted to check the bugs before I answered. there is one bug that is maybe an rtm bug: bug #1384286
<ubot5> bug 1384286 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "add directory allowing scopes and apps to share data" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384286
<jdstrand> thostr_: how important is that bug for rtm? ^
<cwayne> jdstrand: that's already possible though, the tasks app/scope shares data now
<jdstrand> cwayne: how is it doing that?
<jdstrand> istr an apparmor denial for tasks in particular
<cwayne> not sure, haven't checked the code, but it seems to work
<ogra_> cwayne, https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1388774 in case you didnt see that one yet
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1388774 not found
<ogra_> (i didnt really know where to file it so it went there for now)
<jdstrand> cwayne: this is tasks from the store?
<cwayne> ogra_: that's odd, for me if its unknown it just shows the number
<cwayne> jdstrand: nope, the preinstalled one
<ogra_> cwayne, if i tap it i see all dates for the incoming calls in a list and have x-ofono-unknown at the top
<cwayne> ogra_: which version of dashboard and calls scope?
<ogra_> i have a still analog landline here, if i do call tests from it i get that entry
<ogra_> cwayne, image 140
<cwayne> ogra_: can you do a click list just so i can make sure the click versions are right
<ogra_> gimme a number and i can give you a test call :)
<ogra_> (note they were all rejected since i tried to repro the crash on reject on friday)
<brendand> Wellark, finally getting around to silo 3 :)
<thostr_> jdstrand: AFAIK there is not app/scope that share data as of today
<jdstrand> thostr_: actually, cwayne pointed one out. the question is, do we want to support that for rtm?
 * jdstrand is reviewing that app now
<thostr_> jdstrand: is that the last item to make everythign work?
<jdstrand> thostr_: no-- that is just my item
<jdstrand> afaik
<jdstrand> we need to decide on the directory
<thostr_> cwayne: ^ what else is missing
<jdstrand> I thought there was a scopes api component, iirc what michi said
<cwayne> thostr_: not sure if anything else is missing, if we can access the same dirs we can figure out a way to share data
<cwayne> although the tasks app/scope does share data today
<jdstrand> cwayne: I need to confirm it works-- it might, but that was unintentional. I definitely remember seeing a denial
<jdstrand> which makes me think it is not or it is using old data or some special read_path permission or something
<mlankhorst> tvoss: does mir support input well enough for a standalone 'xmir' binary?
<tvoss> mlankhorst, best to check with RAOF or anpok on that
<mlankhorst> ok
<jdstrand> cwayne:     "read_path": [
<jdstrand>        "/home/phablet/.local/share/com.canonical.scopes.tasks/Databases/"
<jdstrand>      ]
<jdstrand> cwayne: so that is why it works
<jdstrand> the denial I saw must've been before they implemented read_path in the security policy
<cwayne> ah
<brendand> tvoss, i got this crash in the wizard - https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/88f4bdd6-6363-11e4-825a-fa163e4ccdf2
<brendand> tvoss, does it look like one of the ones you're familiar with?
<tvoss> brendand, yup, that's a known one
<sil2100> brendand: how does the image look so far?
<brendand> sil2100, the crashes are the main thing
<ogra_> well, and rickspencer :)
<ogra_> sil2100, (as he is wanting usermetrics fixed before promotion (see ML))
<sil2100> I know, yeah...
<ogra_> i guess we need to do some convincing here
<brendand> ogra_, i didn't see him ask for it before promotion
<brendand> ogra_, he said we can't ship with it, which is true
<brendand> ogra_, but then we can't ship with these crashers still around
<ogra_> ah, i interpreted that as "we cant ship a milestone"
<abeato> sil2100, question, line 19 in the spreadsheet is for something that already landed, but we have to use another silo because of some problems we had, is it okay to just remove that row? would that break something?
 * ogra_ asked him
<ogra_> <rickspencer3> ogra_, well, first of all, I was expressing my opinion, not making a final decision ;)
<ogra_> <rickspencer3> and second, yeah, I mean for final
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^
<ogra_> so we are good
<sil2100> Good to know
<sil2100> Anyway, we'll discuss that in ~1h
<jdstrand> olli: hey, what is your opinion on bug #1384286 for rtm? it is a very small change with no chance of regression (due to build checks). I'd been holding off on it cause it didn't seem super important, but it seems borderline. if we don't do it now, we won't do it unless another critical bug in the policy is found
<ubot5> bug 1384286 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "add directory allowing scopes and apps to share data" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384286
<tvoss> sil2100, hey there
<tvoss> sil2100, could we get qtubuntu-media into silo 12?
<jdstrand> olli: it would require a custom tarball update
<cwayne> jdstrand: is there a reason we can't just do the same read_path thing tasks does?
<jdstrand> cwayne: people can do that as a workaround, but read_path requires manual review in the store
<cwayne> ah ok
<cwayne> jdstrand: my thinking is that it's not critical then, im fine with piggybacking it on another critical bug fix, but don't think we should roll an update just for that yet
<brendand> Wellark, testing silo 3 and flight mode won't come on
<brendand> Wellark, switch is one but no airplane icon and only one sim is offline
<jdstrand> cwayne: it did come up in DC and the severity was not clear to me then, which is why I wanted thostr_ and olli's opinion
<jdstrand> I don't care either way. I just need to pull the trigger on it if it is rtm :)
<brendand> Wellark, see http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/flight-mode.png
<jdstrand> I'll fix it in vivid probably today
<brendand> thostr_, ^ - anyone able to help me look at that?
<thostr_> jdstrand: I'll check with Olli
<thostr_> brendand: Satoris will come back to you
<jdstrand> thostr_: fyi, I updated the bug and asked michi to comment on the path. I'll also send a followup email
<jdstrand> if nothing else, I'll have it fixed in vivid and the details will be settled
<thostr_> jdstrand: ack
<tvoss> brendand, got the crash file for me?
<brendand> tvoss, this one - http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/_usr_bin_system-settings-wizard.32011.crash
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train on halt! No non-blocker landings accepted until image promotion! Please report all build job failures to ribru
<satoris> brendand: I was told you have some problem with indicator-network.
<brendand> satoris, yeah the ui seems to be stuck completely
<satoris> As in can't even close the indicator or bring in the launcher?
<brendand> satoris, no not like that
<brendand> satoris, as in the indicator is incongrous with the real system state according to the ofono scripts
<satoris> brendand: rtm, krillin and silo 3?
<brendand> satoris, yes silo 3
<satoris> Ok, reflashing to verify.
<cwayne> davmor2: once theres a promotion, i've got a nice set of bugfixes in a custom tarball for ya :)
<sil2100> cwayne: \o/
<davmor2> cwayne: won't be till tomorrow earliest I think
<cwayne> davmor2: i assumed as much :)
<sil2100> cwayne: I hope those from the list?
<satoris> brendand: is everything out of sync or only some parts (wifi, modem, etc)?
<cwayne> sil2100: a few of them, yeah
<brendand> satoris, everything. well i can't turn on wifi
<brendand> satoris, it seems like the indicator is not sending any signals/calls
<brendand> satoris, actually nmcli doesn't show the wireless hw at all...
<satoris> brendand: that makes it a kernel or nm bug then. Indicator-network only presents what they report.
<balloons> good morning fginther :-) Got a second to chat about testing the core app clicks as part of the job that builds them on s-jenkins?
<fginther> balloons, can I ping you back in about 30 minutes?
<balloons> fginther, sure thing, take your time. 12 or later your time works better for me
<tvoss> sil2100, can I get qtubuntu-media added to silo 12?
<sil2100> tvoss: ubuntu silo?
<sil2100> It's a sync silo, right?
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, the sync one to vivid for the stuff we landed in rtm
<sil2100> tvoss: so, you would need to fetch qtubuntu-media from 14.09 there, right?
<sil2100> I can do that in a moment
 * sil2100 in a meeting
<tvoss> sil2100, yup
<ogra_> famous hour for meetins :)
<ogra_> +g
<bfiller> sil2100: can you reconfigure rtm 14 please? Added a new package
<sil2100> bfiller: sure
<sil2100> tvoss: a few moments more I need, as still in the meeting
<tvoss> sil2100, sure
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> brendand, davmor2: you guys finished the regression tests? Are you continuing with mako sanity tests?
<davmor2> sil2100: in a call I will start it after
<brendand> sil2100, exactly 1 regression test left :)
<fginther> balloons, your request is probably something that just needs to go to our backlog and therefore more appropriate to discuss with ev or Ursinha who are managing that.
<balloons> fginther, ahh, so I should have added a story at the meeting :-) If only my brain was clearer then. I checked to make sure stories existed for my other wants
<fginther> balloons, no worries, I need to get used to it too
<sil2100> brendand: \o/
<sil2100> ogra_, brendand, davmor2: I might be late a few minutes, meeting overlapping
<nik90> tvoss|food: hi, do you see my email about the qml position source fetching user location data every second despite calling the stop() function. I need to know if this is a known bug or not and I can accordingly judge if I should push the location feature for the clock app.
<brendand> tvoss|food, i have ubuntu-location-service going crazy here again
<nik90> tvoss|food: I just want to make sure that I don't introduce a feature that eats up the battery while using the clock app.
<sil2100> Damn this laptop gets hot during hangouts, normally I don't have it on my lap so I don't feel it
<ogra_> its getting winter as davmor2 said ...
<ogra_> just sit on the balcony next time ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: no the laptops are there for house heating
<ogra_> ohh, right !
<ogra_> just get some fireproof underwear then :)
<davmor2> sil2100: look at top next time  you are using 210% cpu at times :)
<davmor2> sil2100: by the way here is the doc you want to keep your eye on :) https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ar4x4tOf_c14QKCyKn3r4YQnJ3AZdnEXdjTOAhyXWXU/edit#gid=1467360386
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ogra_ so, is 140 being promoted?
<ogra_> most likely ... we're still waiting for final results
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, eta on that?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, note though that due to the crashers and issues we tra to do another promotion this week
<ogra_> i think QA said 1-2h
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, ok, I'll continue waiting
<ribru> sil2100: did you see my branch for cu2d? I want to land that today. do you have a couple minutes to review?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: we're waiting for davmor2 to finish up mako sanity tests
<sil2100> If that's ok, then we promote
<sil2100> ribru: let me take a look at that
<sil2100> Although soon I will have to drive back home
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, great, thanks
<tvoss|food> brendand, could you attach with gdb and get me a core dump?
<tvoss|food> nik90, we will handle that case service side, go ahead with landing the feature
<tvoss|food> nik90, also: nothing bad happens if the clock app is not in the foreground
<nik90> tvoss|food: true, but I don't people to get the impression that the clock app is eating up their battery when its in the foreground
<nik90> tvoss|food: but I trust you, so I will land it :)
<tvoss|food> nik90, ack, cool
<tvoss|food> nik90, looking forward to the feature
<brendand> tvoss|food, it's gone now. next time
<nik90> tvoss|food: it just shows the user location below the clock face, small feature
<tvoss|food> nik90, sure, still
<ogra_> nik90, is there any ETA on getting timer and stopwatch back ?
<nik90> ogra_: tbh, I haven't seen any designs yet for it. And also it requires platform services that are currently missing like the ability to keep track of the timer when the clock app is in the background and few other use cases.
<nik90> ogra_: so nope, I don't have an ETA on it. and tbh I am not exactly sure what I am going to be working on for this cycle either
<ogra_> aww, thats sad ...
<ogra_> imho thats a massive feature lack vs android
<nik90> agreed
<nik90> I will check in with popey and the designers to see what the plan is for that.
* ribru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train on halt! No non-blocker landings accepted until image promotion!
<ribru> alexabreu: around? need some merges approved in order to publish https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-2-publish/44/console
<ogra_> ribru, ribs fixed ?
<ribru> ogra_: better but not quite.... i got out of the house this weekend but didn't venture too far.
<ribru> ogra_: mostly just sore, I think all the horrible pain is over
<ogra_> cool
<ribru> thanks
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ribru, slangasek: I'll have to drive out home in a moment, not sure if I'll make it on time home for the meeting though - not sure how much traffic there will be around
<tvoss|food> sil2100, is silo 12 still on your list? :)
<ribru> sil2100: ok well at least Ursinha-afk is back so hopefully we can chat with her ;-)
<sil2100> tvoss|food: doing!
<tvoss|food> sil2100, \o/
<alexabreu> ribru, sure
<alexabreu> ribru, all have been approved ... https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/fix-webapp-properties-ua-override/+merge/238991
<ribru> alexabreu: thanks
<ribru> alexabreu: why are they both listed as superseded?
<sil2100> bbl!
<alexabreu> ribru, 3 branches have been stacked together to ease up the landing ...
<ribru> alexabreu: well I'm not really sure what you're trying to do in there. the MPs that are approved are not the MPs that are in the silo. so you should either unstack the MPs and de-supersede the MPs in order to publish as is, or you have to update the MP list in the silo to be the right MPs, then rebuild and retest then we can publish
<davmor2> ogra_: why did you let sil2100 go now how can I tell him that the sanity testing on mako went okay
<ogra_> davmor2, so you want a promotion ?
<ogra_> i think he is fine with us promoting while he is gone :)
<davmor2> jibel: ^ would you like to confirm?
<ogra_> its not like he can do much
<ogra_> (apart from cheering)
<ribru> ogra_: oh if we have a promotable image does that mean I can finally publish these two silos that say "TOP BLOCKER"?
<davmor2> ogra_: but you know how he likes to tell you to press the button
<ogra_> ribru, *after* promotion (yeah, i'm german :P )
<ribru> haha
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, i do ... but i guess he is fine this time :)
<davmor2> ogra_: well press the button, there was one fail but it is the least of them and a reboot fixed it, music added to the device didn't show up in the scope for me but did in the music app, and it showed up after I rebooted so just a glitch,  the cpu on mako is pegging out at about 109%
<alexabreu> ribru, mmmh not sure why those have been kept in the silo ... the branches are the same except that there have been a re-mr ...
<ogra_> davmor2, ok, ... jibel any word ?
<ribru> alexabreu: yeah, citrain doesn't magically know when you change mps! you have to put the new mp in the silo if you make a new mp
<ogra_> and use the blinker ;)
<alexabreu> ribru, mmmh, yes that's what I did! the stylesheet line is fine ...
<davmor2> ogra_: just hit it, I think jibel might be on and offline currently, but the one issue I had he didn't, but he did see the 100%+ cpu issue
<ribru> alexabreu: was it ever reconfigured?
<ogra_> davmor2, ok, going for it then
<alexabreu> ribru, I thought it was, ... maybe it wasn't
<ogra_> running ...
<ribru> alexabreu: last time silo 8 was reconfigured was oct 7th... unlikely
<alexabreu> ribru, argh ... sorry it should have been recnfigured, and I thought it had ...
<alexabreu> grr
<alexabreu> ribru, could you reconfigure?
<ribru> alexabreu: ok
<ribru> alexabreu: ok reconfigured and building: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-1-build/108/console
<alexabreu> ribru, thx
<ribru> alexabreu: you're welcome
<ribru> bfiller: rtm 5 for line 94
<ribru> bfiller: lines 93 and 95 conflict with existing silos, can you merge those?
<john-mcaleely> looks like a promoted image just landed...
<ogra_> ssshhh
<ogra_> (still rinning)
<ogra_> *running
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs waiting for the emulator images
<veebers> ogra_: Morning, hey I tried to install autopilot on a vivid image and it gave me an error about a file conflict with dbus-propert-service, I thought this was sorted?
<john-mcaleely> krillin is here :-)
<bfiller> ribru: looking
<olli> oops
<olli> where did sil2000 go
<ogra_> olli, driving home
<ogra_> ok, there we go
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM #6 Promoted !! ===
<olli> did it happen ?
<ogra_> (this is krillin 140, mako 118, generic and generic_x86 112)
<ogra_> olli, when i give that note with three = then it did usually ;)
<olli> just double checking
<olli> awesome!
<ogra_> === Nightly auto-builds re-enabled for rtm ===
<olli> thank you thank you thank you everyone
 * ogra_ goes to have linner
<ogra_> :)
<olli> this definitely doesn't feel like a Monday
<john-mcaleely> \o/
<popey> ooh
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train on halt! No non-blocker landings accepted until image promotion!
<bfiller> ribru: 93 I can combine with silo 6, but 95 can't really be combined with silo 15 as it's a different fix and would require different qa
<ribru> bfiller: ok, please do the silo 6 thing, the reconfigure link should work for you, then you can rebuild. I'll assign line 95 then
<ribru> thanks
<bfiller> ribru: ack
<ribru> bfiller: ok you got rtm 17.
 * ribru -> lunch
<ogra_> sil2100, promoted ...
<ogra_> <ogra_> === IMAGE RTM #6 Promoted !! ===
<ogra_> ogra_> (this is krillin 140, mako 118, generic and generic_x86 112)
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/ great news then!
<bfiller> ribru: also need a silo for line 76 when you get a chance
<ogra_> open the gates !
<sil2100> btw. was there any decision regarding flo and manta?
<ogra_> they didnt get any QA
<sil2100> I know, just want to know if anyone thought about them as being our reference platforms
<sil2100> Since it makes no sense to have reference platforms which we have no menpower to handle ;)
 * ogra_ didnt 
<sil2100> Anyway, ogra_, davmor2, brendand: thanks guys!
<ogra_> tablet users should use vivid/utopic
<sil2100> And, of course, big thanks to ToyKeeper !
<ogra_> until we have a product that requires tablet support in rtm
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thanks to all of QA for the hard work !!
<sil2100> Ok, let me open up the gates then
<sil2100> ribru, elopio, ToyKeeper, davmor2, brendand: remember to proceed carefuly anyway, prioritizing the fixes for the most wanted bugs (crashes, 100% CPU and infographics)
<sil2100> We might want another promotion soon
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ribru broke 3 robs
<ogra_> sil2100, i think there are other fixes for stuff from errors.u.c ... we should consider that too IMHO
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: I think the plan is one promotion per week until release.
<ogra_> (like mtp )
<sil2100> Of course, I don't say we don't land anything else, but these are nice to have as we basically slightly whitelisted some annoyances
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: yeah, that's the management plan, but we actually wanted to promote another thing this week with just some fixes to the most annoying bugs
 * sil2100 is happy and will in a moment write a happy landing e-mail
<jhodapp> sil2100, ping
<jhodapp> ribru, ping
<ribru> bfiller: rtm 20
<jhodapp> ribru, for an entry in the landing spreadsheet like line 21 where the landing silo was removed, but the rtm silo isn't there to sync from anymore either, is this line of any use? Or do I need a completely new entry to land that bug fix into vivid?
<ribru> jhodapp: checking
<ribru> jhodapp: is it the case that the landing landed in rtm?
<jhodapp> ribru, it is, yes
<jhodapp> ribru, during the DC sprint
<ribru> jhodapp: ok in that case, just change column G to say 'sync:ubuntu-rtm,14.09 media-hub' and then we can reassign that to sync from the archive rather than a ppa
<bfiller> ribru: thanks
<ribru> bfiller: you're welcome
<jhodapp> ribru, ah nice, I imagine that would need every package name of what to sync, right?
<jhodapp> ribru, more than just media-hub
<ribru> jhodapp: if that silo had been left assigned, and the rtm silo freed, citrain would automatically fall back on syncing from the archive in that case
<ribru> jhodapp: ok, fill out the package list as needed
<jhodapp> ribru, ok cool
<ribru> jhodapp: just make sure it starts with 'sync:ubuntu-rtm,14.09 '
<jhodapp> awesome, thanks
<ribru> jhodapp: you're welcome. and ping me when done, I can assign
<jhodapp> ribru, sounds good
<ribru> sil2100: lol @ channel topic
<jhodapp> ribru, ok it's ready
<ribru> jhodapp: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/3046/console hmm there's a couple silos that conflict
<jhodapp> ribru, hmm, I know about the qtubuntu-media one but let me check th qtvideo-node
<jhodapp> ribru, oh that's Mirv's qt landing silo which he says to ignore
<ribru> oh right, sorry I didn't check that
<ribru> ok, will override
<jhodapp> ribru, the other one is my silo so let's override
<ribru> jhodapp: ok, vivid 9
<jhodapp> ribru, thanks!
<ribru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<ribru> bfiller: please approve: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-006-2-publish/24/console
<bfiller> ribru: fixed silo 6 MR, can be published again
<ribru> bfiller: oh heh, isn't that the one you were rebuilding with the new mr? just saw 'you can publish' in the dashboard, is it too early to publish?
<bfiller> ribru: right good point, this needs to go back through QA
<ribru> bfiller: heh, good catch.
<bfiller> ribru: retesting it now
<ribru> bfiller: thanks
<om26er_> whats up with the 'i' ?
<ribru> lol
<ribru> tedg: you got 14, 16, and 21
<tedg> ribru, Awesome, thanks!
<ribru> tedg: you're welcome!
<tedg> ribru, One more please
<ribru> tedg: greedy! ;-)
<tedg> Cleaning house on MRs!
<tedg> Turning charles into a professional reviewer :-)
<ribru> tedg: sweet. vivid should be easy to land without qa
 * tedg has no comment
<charles> lol
<jhodapp> ribru, forgot one package in the list, can your reconfigure vivid silo 9 please?
<ribru> jhodapp: sure
<ribru> jhodapp: good to go
<jhodapp> thanks
<ribru> WAT
<ribru> well i'll be...
<ribru> jhodapp: looking into that unhandled exception. i thought I fixed that issue already
<ribru> jhodapp: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/189020256/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.qtubuntu-media_0.7.1%2B14.10.20141031~rtm-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz looks like you have a build failure to fix. missing package to sync maybe?
<ribru> tedg: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/12/console please approve your merge
<tedg> ribru, On it, resubmitted MR :-/
<tedg> ribru, All clear
<brendand> ogra_, is there going to be a fresh image tomorrow morning to look at?
<ribru> rsalveti: so line 100 comment says it's a sync but the configuration is not actually set up to sync anything.
<Saviq> brendand, hey, I've packages built out of tvoss's https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/media-hub/disconnect-signal-translation-layer-on-destruction/+merge/240413
<rsalveti> ribru: that's because I'm not yet sure if we want to do binary syncs still
<rsalveti> or just src package sync (building for rtm)
<Saviq> brendand, is there anyone around who could test to verify that fixes the unity8 crasher?
<Saviq> I was unable to crash it for a while now
<ribru> rsalveti: the default thing for citrain to do is a source package sync from rtm
<rsalveti> ribru: right
<brendand> Saviq, i can send a call for testing out to my team
<brendand> Saviq, or do you want a quick answer?
<Saviq> brendand, no, rather a verify
 * Saviq uploads the packages
<ribru> rsalveti: so your manual way is only necessary if you want to manually choose the version number, which I suppose is reasonable.
<rsalveti> yeah, still thinking
<rsalveti> let me get some food first
<rsalveti> wait it land properly on vivid
<Saviq> brendand, here are the packages http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/media-hub/
<Saviq> brendand, I've been using trigger-sds.sh from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk/files/head:/examples/
<Saviq> brendand, that triggers multiple consecutive snap decisions
<Saviq> brendand, I was rarely able to go past the first one
<Saviq> brendand, with the packages I sent, not a single crash
<veebers> ogra_: you have a moment?
<tedg> ribru, Can I get a silo for line 99 please?
<ribru> tedg: ok, vivid 3
<tedg> ribru, great, thanks!
<ribru> tedg: you're welcome!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-04
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 8 building (started: 20141104 02:10) ===
<rsalveti> ribru: issue with train: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003
<rsalveti> ribru: it seems it's adding ~rtm by default
<rsalveti> in this case, it was added in the wrong place
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 141 building (started: 20141104 03:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 8 DONE (finished: 20141104 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/8.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 141 DONE (finished: 20141104 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/141.changes ===
<Mirv> mornings
<ribru> rsalveti: looks right to me? ~rtm always came before 0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> ribru: what if we already have 0ubuntu1 ?
<rsalveti> and the next sync is 0ubuntu2
<rsalveti> this is basically what happened
<ribru> rsalveti: sorry i don't understand the issue.
<rsalveti> current RTM version: 0.99.0+git20130923+17fdf86-0ubuntu2
<rsalveti> current vivid version: 0.99.0+git20130923+17fdf86-0ubuntu3
<rsalveti> after the sync, the version on the ppa: 0.99.0+git20130923+17fdf86~rtm-0ubuntu3
<rsalveti> lp is saying 0.99.0+git20130923+17fdf86-0ubuntu2 is older than 0.99.0+git20130923+17fdf86~rtm-0ubuntu3
<ribru> rsalveti: bump the version I guess? call it 0.99.0+git20130923+17fdf86.1 and then citrain will add ~rtm-0ubuntu1 and be fine
<rsalveti> ribru: why bumping the packaging major version?
<rsalveti> this is a src package
<rsalveti> this is a bug on the train side
<rsalveti> will happen with every other package that has a similar version id
<rsalveti> I actually expected it to not add ~rtm by default
<ribru> rsalveti: orders from on high were to prevent src builds in rtm from not having ~rtm tag, because we have a big problem where there's a huge delta between utopic & rtm where the versions are the same bug package content are different.
<rsalveti> adding it by default is annoying
<rsalveti> ribru: right, but this is not a normal landing via MR
<rsalveti> this is a src package landing
<rsalveti> I'll probably manually sync from the archive into the ppa
<rsalveti> and run watch-only
<rsalveti> would be nice to have an option to not add ~rtm by default
<ribru> rsalveti: we had that option and it caused too many problems, we were told to take it away
<ribru> rsalveti: it's not a source package upload, it's a sync, and the sync code mangles the version for a source rebuild on purpose.
<rsalveti> right, but doing the wrong thing here
<ribru> rsalveti: please don't unmangle the version unless you're doing a binary copy
<rsalveti> ribru: why that?
<rsalveti> I'm not doing another upload to vivid just because of this
<rsalveti> makes no sense
<ribru> rsalveti: because there is an *enormous* delta between utopic and rtm in which source packages have different contents but same version numbers. it's hugely broken
<rsalveti> and changing the upstream version of the package
<rsalveti> I know, but this is not the case
<rsalveti> and I know what I'm doing
<rsalveti> when I said it's a source package upload, is that even when landing on vivid, it was a src package upload
<rsalveti> no MRs involved
<ribru> rsalveti: ok, well, this isn't a train bug, train is doing what it was designed to do so that rtm packages would have distinguishable versions. if anything it's an rtm bug, because rtm is a total fustercluck.
<rsalveti> if a developer makes a mistake here, it's his own problem
<rsalveti> well, the version here is clearly wrong
<rsalveti> and the train did all the work
<ribru> rsalveti: don't ask me, I didn't determine the versioning scheme. ~rtm-0ubuntu1 was decided on a long time ago, it's what the archive admins wanted.
<rsalveti> I know rtm is in a broken/weird state, but the tool changed the version to an invalid one
<ribru> they know things (presumably)
<rsalveti> it works for 0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> not for versions higher than that (0ubuntu2...)
<ribru> rsalveti: right but if rtm always had the right version, ~rtm-0ubuntu2 would be higher than ~rtm-0ubuntu1. so the issue is that a previous release had a wrong version, not that this version has the wrong versino
<rsalveti> ribru: but how would rtm have the right version if it was a binary sync from ubuntu?
<rsalveti> it *has* the right version now
<rsalveti> there's nothing wrong with it :-)
<rsalveti> see that I'm just trying to bump the package version of something that is already in RTM (via src package upload), doing the sync because I wanted to land first on vivid
<ribru> rsalveti: yeah I don't know how to solve this problem. I'm not going to change the code to do -0ubuntu3~rtm because that code is a disaster unto itself. just do a manual copy into the ppa i guess.
<rsalveti> ribru: sure, just reporting the issue anyway :-)
<ribru> rsalveti: thanks. one day I'll just delete rtm and nobody will notice...
<rsalveti> sounds like a good plan
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> having so much pain to sync so many packages from rtm into vivid
<rsalveti> so we can land new stuff there and sync back
<ribru> rsalveti: oh btw, OTA1 is gonna be based on utopic, so now we need to sync fixes between utopic, rtm, and vivid, but new features need to be synced between utopic + vivid but not rtm. have fun!
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> madness
<ribru> makes me glad I'm not an upstream ;-) I just push buttons...
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> trainguards, could someone add qtubuntu-media-signals to the sync silo 12?
<tvoss> sil2100, hey there
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> tvoss: I think qtubuntu-media fails to build in the silo
<tvoss> sil2100, because qtubuntu-media-signals is missing
 * brendand got that crash again
<tvoss> brendand, got crash file with core?
<brendand> tvoss, what does the 'with core' bit mean?
<brendand> i mean why would it not always be there?
<tvoss> brendand, there are numerous reasons why that can happen, difficult to tell. But we are hit by it for this particular crash quite regularly
<brendand> tvoss, the CoreDump field is there
<tvoss> brendand, mind sharing the .crash file then?
<sil2100> tvoss: ah, so we need to rebuild those?
 * sil2100 retries
<tvoss> sil2100, yup
<brendand> tvoss, http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash.2
<tvoss> brendand, is apport still running?
<Wellark> brendand: sorry, had a power blackout yesterday. you and jussi managed to triage the problem with silo 3?
<brendand> Wellark, sort of
<brendand> Wellark, well silo 3 landed anyway :)
<brendand> tvoss, whoops! ignore that crash file...
<tvoss> brendand, ack
<brendand> tvoss, i just remembered that i flashed 139 to test system-image, so that crash is most probably one of the already fixed ones
<tvoss> brendand, ack
<oSoMoN> trainguards: hey, can I have a silo for line 103?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure
<dbarth> good morning
<dbarth> trainguards: i have verified silo 8 for publication to vivid
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks! dbarth’s silo 8 would conflict, but I’ll wait for it to land before I hit the "build" button
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes, exactly, the 008 will be m&c:d soon (30mins maybe) after it has migrated
<tvoss> brendand, sent you testing packages
<abeato> Mirv, sil2100, line 54 on the spreadsheet says Status="Silo ready to build", but is is actually a source package and packages have been built automatically. brendand was asking about whether that status message can be changed to "QA needs to sign off"
<Mirv> abeato: yes it probably just needs watch only build, doing
<Mirv> abeato: additionally, the source package specified is wrong (lacks 1.0), needs reconfigure
<abeato> Mirv, ok, thanks
<Mirv> abeato: now it's like it should be
<abeato> Mirv, awesome, thanks, what was that "watch only build" step? just building from the dashboard?
<sil2100> abeato: yeah, you build it from the dashboard and tick the 'Watch only' flag in jenkins
<sil2100> Before pressing build
<abeato> sil2100, ah, good to know, previously I had trouble using build from the dashboard with a source package, I didn't know about the flag ;)
<abeato> brendand, now silo 8 has the right status
<abeato> sil2100, btw, could you remove line 19 from the spreadsheet? It is not valid anymore (already landed). Or can I do that myself?
<brendand> abeato, ok. right now the queue is a bit big from the freeze + image testing, but it should be tested by tomorrow at the latest
<abeato> brendand, great, I just want to make sure that is in some queue ;)
<abeato> thanks
<sil2100> abeato: sure!
<abeato> sil2100, thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, i was just looking at the top output from all these systemsettle issues ... seems like we have a lot of whoopsie running all over the place
<brendand> ogra_, is phablet-network working on 141?
<ogra_> sil2100, most likely caused by all the scoperunner crashes
<sil2100> ogra_: let me connect to the VPN and see
<ogra_> scoperunner crashes in every test run ...
<sil2100> hm, we didn't get that one resolved, right?
<ogra_> didnt we have a fix for that ?
<ogra_> i thought thostr_ had prepared a silo
<tvoss> ogra_, iirc, it is the scope crashing, not the runner
<tvoss> thostr_, ^
<tvoss> ?
<sil2100> I just remember poking thostr_ about it, but don't remember if it had a fix prepared
<ogra_> tvoss, well, whatever crashes trashes test results :)
<thostr_> yes, this wasn't  the scope runner but the scope
<thostr_> and IIRC cwayne or somebody from his team was taking care of it
<ogra_> well, we should land that quickly :)
<thostr_> ogra_: it's supposed to have landed already... https://bugs.launchpad.net/hanloon/+bug/1388035
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1388035 not found
<ogra_> thostr_, yep, we just discussed it in the landin team meeting
<ogra_> thanks !
<brendand> Mirv, i have a silo here whose changelog says it changes nothing but the version. do you have that code snippet for doing the proper diff?
<brendand> Mirv, normally i'd expect that if the diff is wrong it would have more changes, not less
<Wellark> brendand: so you tested on rtm, right?
<Mirv> brendand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8558016/ :)
<Mirv> I always need to browse ~20 pastebin url:s from browser history to find it, but it's quicker than typing it again!
 * Mirv suddenly has something that builds!
<Mirv> "builds" means allowed to eat lunch
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> botochart isnt even in rtm
<popey> bootchart is broken on desktop
<popey> has been for months
<popey> collector runs forever, never generates an image
<popey> (for me)
<ogra_> oh, is there a bug ?
 * popey looks
<popey> hmm, can't find one
<ogra_> yeah
<tvoss> brendand, ping
<tvoss> davmor2, ping
<popey> i ended up removing it
<popey> broke after updating to utopic
<brendand> tvoss, hey
<popey> last image I have is from trusty
<tvoss> brendand, did you have a chance to give my packages a spin?
<brendand> tvoss, not yet
<popey> ogra_: I'll file one from my desktop
 * ogra_ just runs phablet-bootchart ... 
<ogra_> but that will need some changes for the passwd stuff
<tvoss> ogra_, are you able to easily reproduce the current unity crashes?
<ogra_> tvoss, no, for me they are totally random
<ogra_> one a day
<ogra_> popey, why is there so much blank space at the bottom of the music app ?
<popey> where?
<ogra_> (in "now playing")
<ogra_> the controls feel like "one row to high up"
<popey> there's a toolbar down there, which appears in other views.
<popey> go to albums while playing something
<ogra_> right
<popey> ogra_: bug 1389166
<ubot5> bug 1389166 in bootchart (Ubuntu) "bootchart broken in utopic, never generates images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389166
<ogra_> cool, thanks
<popey> today I learned that my desktop has been installed since quantal ☻
<popey> check the pastebin link in there
<ogra_> popey, oh, i think the png generation only works if you pipe the tgz to pybootchartgui nowadays
<popey> waaaat
<popey> why is that useful?
<ogra_> it dropped the java dependency that was responsible back then for png generation
<popey> interesting
<popey> i only run it for the funky png files
<ogra_> you get them (or even svg's) when you call "pybootchartgui /path/to/tgz"
<ogra_> it should have been installed as a dep
<popey> it is installed, just seems to make no sense, that should be part of bootchart
<popey> given the purpose of bootchart (in my simple brain) is to make "Boot Charts" ☻
<ogra_> you can generate the data without UI tools
<ogra_> on servers you would only install bootchart and have a central machine rsync the tgz's to pipe them to pybootchartgui
<popey> right, so it should be a switch "make png/svgs/nothing"
<ogra_> Recommends: pybootchartgui
<ogra_> Breaks: bootchart-java
<ogra_> on desktops you always have the parser installed alongside
<ogra_> (due to recommends by default)
<popey> right, but it doesn't run, is my point
<ogra_> one could write an upstart job for pybootchartgui that watches the dir with inotify and generates pngs if a new tarball shows up
<ogra_> but i have no idea how a systemd equivalent would look like ... hello vivid :P
<popey> heh
<popey> ok, thanks.
<tvoss> does anyone find some time to give silo 12 a spin?
<tvoss> on devel-proposed, obviously
<Saviq> trainguards, icanhassilo for line 71 please
<bzoltan_> trainguards: May I ask for a silo to process the line 63?
<davmor2> tvoss: brendand is on silos and vrruiz will be too I'm on sanity and exploratory testing
<Mirv> Saviq: bzoltan_: done
<Saviq> o/
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  thank you
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm spreadsheet borked?
<Saviq> Mirv, line 71 doesn't look right
<Saviq> Mirv, and http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-007 doesn't list the unity8 MPs?
<Saviq> or comment...
<popey> ogra_: pybootchart craps out with "IndexError: string index out of range" - so.. yeah ㋛
<ogra_> popey, yes, looking at that
<ogra_> woah
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-phablet-vivid-8.png
<ogra_> i wonder what runs this dpkg-query zombie
<Mirv> Saviq: still borked? looks sane to me
<Mirv> Saviq: the prepare-silo was here https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/3064/console
<Saviq> Mirv, no, seems it updated
<brendand> tvoss, media-hub-server is using close to 100% cpu here - with no media playing
<ogra_> play media then, so it isnt wasted :P
<tvoss> brendand, core dump and strace would be great
<brendand> tvoss, how do you make a core dump if it hasn't crashed?
<tvoss> brendand, https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/Core-File-Generation.html
<tvoss> brendand, so find the pid of the process, attach with gdb as in: sudo gdb -p PID
<tvoss> then generate core file, quit gdb by entering quit
<davmor2> tvoss: why would you enter to quit is that not like pressing start to shutdown on windows ;)
<ogra_> Saviq, is unity8-dash anywhere calling dpkg-query or lsb_release from the code ?
 * ogra_ tries to find out what trashes the bootchart so badly, seems both of the above is started right after unity8-dash (could be a scope doing that though)
<Saviq> ogra_, something like that is very possible, the scope backend sends out data about the phone
<Saviq> ogra_, and click scope probably needs some of that info, too
<Saviq> ogra_, your best bet would be pstolowski and alecu
<ogra_> ah, right, i wouldnt expect a confined scope to have that permission
<ogra_> click might indeed make sense here ... though on rtm it gets the wrong info anyway
<ogra_> (from lsb_release)
<brendand> tvoss, (gdb) strace
<brendand> warning: Couldn't determine the static tracepoint marker to probe
<brendand> Static tracepoint 1 at 0xb6a23712
<brendand> tvoss, am i doing that wrong?
 * brendand needs to take some time to learn gdb
<tvoss> brendand, you cannot run strace from within gdb
<tvoss> brendand, that being said: use gdb to generate the core file, quit gdb, and then run sudo strace -p PID
<tvoss> where PID refers to unity8
<pstolowski> ogra_, unity8-dash calls dpkg-query to get versions of unity8 and 2 other packages
<ogra_> pstolowski, what for ?
<ogra_> (and why on every boot)
<ogra_> the process goes into zombie state for ~5 seconds
<ogra_> are you sure it even returns what you want ?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-phablet-vivid-8.png
<pstolowski> ogra_, it needs versions number to report them with every search query send to smart scopes server
<ogra_> (scroll down to unity8-dash)
<ogra_> hmm
<pstolowski> ogra_, but it just gets them once on startup
<pstolowski> ogra_, yes, i'm pretty sure i'm getting the expected version strings
<ogra_> well, it makes unity8-dash peg the CPU quite heavily alongside having the query sit there as a zombie
<ogra_> (cpu pegging might be unrelated though, it might just be initializing a ton of scopes)
<pstolowski> ogra_, what it does is just "dpkg-query -W libunity-scopes3 unity-plugin-scopes unity8" (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/trunk/view/head:/src/Unity/scopes.cpp); so, any idea why it's that slow?
<ogra_> well, the dash seems to do a lot other stuff at that time too ... might be so busy that it cant process the return value from the query
<ogra_> i'm not sure where that CPU hammering comes from (all the blue little stripes you  see in the unity8-dash bar on that chart)
<ogra_> pstolowski, i wonder if there isnt some apt lib you could use instead of the dpkg-query that would provide you a better api than firing up a subprocess ... apt is C++ there should be something you can use thats better suited ... mvo_ might be able to help
<pstolowski> ogra_, i'm not sure what to do about it right now. could you please file a bug? we need alternative and it's not going to be a one line fix
<ogra_> mvo_, mind take a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/trunk/view/head:/src/Unity/scopes.cpp#L162 in a spare minute ?
<brendand> tvoss, and then what? it just stays on epoll_wait
<tvoss> brendand, in strace?
<brendand> tvoss, yes
<tvoss> brendand, ack, then just ctrl-c. I would need the core file
<brendand> tvoss, well here's the core file: http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/media-hub-server.core
<tvoss> brendand, thanks
<brendand> tvoss, still uploading though
<brendand> tvoss, will probably be about 30 minutes
<tvoss> brendand, ack and thx
<Mirv> brendand: I don't find bug #1374481 in the lists
<ubot5> bug 1374481 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Nearby and News scope do not load on reboot" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374481
<Mirv> 11/6+11/13 targets nor in 11/13 iteration wishlist/escalations
<brendand> Mirv, doesn't need to be since it was given the tag by olli himself - see just above comment 22
<brendand> Mirv, if the tag was given my olli or pmcgowan then its automatically ok
<Mirv> brendand: the latest e-mail from olli was 18 hours ago, and it only talks about the topblockers + additionally escalated bugs' wishlist. the tag was added 3 weeks ago, which is several iterations earlier of the process.
<Mirv> note that I might be totally wrong, I just try to decipher the landing rules and last I heard it was limited to the topblockers list, after which another "wishlist" appeared that can be landed additionally
<mvo_> ogra_, pstolowski: looking at this now. could you give me a little bit of context, what is this data needed for? it might be way simpler to simply export this as part of the package build or even postinst into a single location and avoid the overhead of reading the (big) status file entirely
<mvo_> pstolowski: happy to help with this, but I need to understand first what exactly there is done (i.e. what data do you need from dpkg)
<ogra_> mvo_, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-phablet-vivid-8.png ... scroll down to unity8-dash there ... the dpkg-query call turns into a zombie (grey) while unity8-dash gets very busy (blue bars)
<ogra_> mvo_, i was wondering iif there isnt a way to do that a bit cleaner and without a subprocess call directly from C++
<ogra_> it seems to need that data to query the right stuff from the scopes server
<pstolowski> mvo_, i need to read versions of 3 important packages.. whenever any of them is upgraded, i need the new version to be picked at runtime (after reboot)
<mvo_> ogra_: yeah, definitely, but maybe the overhead can be avoided entirely by exporting the information at build/install time
<ogra_> i suspect that could also be put into a file at rootfs build time though
<ogra_> which you simply read ...
<ogra_> but it will likely break in case you make the image writable and install a new unity8-dash for i.e. testing purposes
<ogra_> (or in desktop-next)
<mvo_> pstolowski: thanks, so you read this at startup and compare to the previous version? (pardon my ignorance)
 * ogra_ understood it isnt even compared but just sent
<pstolowski> mvo_, no, i just pass it to the smart scopes server
<Mirv> sil2100: if you're around, could you clarify the landing rules to me and brendand :) see comments 5 + 20 mins ago
<sil2100> Mirv: reading those right now ;)
<mvo_> pstolowski: thanks, I get the idea now. let me think for a moment about it
<Mirv> so, my current "check lists" are a) 11/6 & 11/13 targets b) 11/13 iteration wishlist/escalations
<sil2100> Mirv, brendand: so as always there's a lot of ambiguity with the current rules, but the [TOPBLOCKER] bugs are essentially bugs that NEED to be fixed before we release the final image
<sil2100> Mirv, brendand: I suppose anything that was set for an earlier milestone but just didn't make it on time should still land normally
<Mirv> sil2100: 4 days ago there was an email that said "approved landings: only the ones listed in [1] are OK to land, anything else needs to be escalated to the Product Team"
<sil2100> Mirv, brendand: from what I know, the rule is to keep the topblockers as top priority for developers and landing, but I didn't hear anything about us not landing critical bugs that have been approved earlier
<mvo_> ogra_: using libapt for this would be fine, but if the cache needs rebuilding its still a performance hit we can avoid, its just three packages afterall
<Mirv> and 18h ago there was another email about this wishlist/escalations
<sil2100> Mirv: I think I need to clear this out with olli once he's online
<sil2100> Maybe he wasn't exactly super clear in the e-mail back then
<Mirv> sil2100: based on those two latest e-mail from olli, I restrict myself to the 11/6 & 11/13 targets + 11/13 iteration wishlist/escalations for now. it seemed clear in those e-mails we're restricting ourselves to the lists.
<Mirv> but let's see if any new information emerges once he's online!
<cwayne> sil2100: hey, so we do have a fix for that scope crashing
<cwayne> don't yet have a fix for the activity indicator never going away
<sil2100> cwayne: hello! Excellent, we thought so during our morning meeting actually
<ogra_> land it !!
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> cwayne: is it in the custom tarball you mentioned yesterday?
<cwayne> sil2100: yeah
<sil2100> davmor2: how busy are you?
<Saviq> Mirv, any idea why http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-007 doesn't show the unity8 MPs (and cuts off the description, too)?
<Saviq> ↑ loaded question
<davmor2> sil2100: fairly but nearly done, custom will happen after Lunch though
<sil2100> davmor2: great to hear that, we'll be waiting!
<sil2100> cwayne: ^
<Mirv> Saviq: I don't see what'd be missing, the last bug in the description is "Fix answering by accident", same as in ci train
<Saviq> Mirv, oh, I'm blind, but still, MPs are not listed?
<Mirv> Saviq: no idea why the unity8 popover is empty, sil2100?
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, newlines FTW, is why I couldn't see them all
<Mirv> maybe some parsing error, at least there are blank lines in the MP list (only thing that comes into my mind)
<Saviq> hmm that wasn't a problem before
<Saviq> anyway, let's see how a build goes
<davmor2> ogra_: mako on vivid can you connect via mtp?
<ogra_> davmor2, no idea, no mako with vivid around here :P
<ogra_> shouldnt be different from krillin rtm though
<ogra_> when the screen is unlocked it should let you in
<sil2100> Saviq, Mirv: not sure... the CSV parsers can sometimes be a bit dumb too
<davmor2> ogra_: is the popup window I get on image 8 Unable to open MTP device '[usb:003,030]'
<davmor2> ogra_: and that is logged in :)
<ogra_> davmor2, sounds liek mtp-server crashed then
<ogra_> check /var/crash
<davmor2> ogra_: phablet   3988  0.0  0.0   4844   672 pts/0    S+   12:54   0:00 grep --color=auto mtp  I'm assuming I should see it running right?  and nothing in /var/crash
<ogra_> davmor2, you should see mtp-server running
<ogra_> seemsingly you dont
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed so I'm assuming it just isn't started
<davmor2> ogra_: manually I did start mtp-server now it is working
<ogra_> davmor2, right, file a bug and let cyphermox know
<sil2100> olli: hey!
<ogra_> sounds liek you dont get the right upstart events or some such
<olli> hi sil2100
<ogra_> davmor2, which is a bit weird, since this definitely didnt change in vivid vs rtm
<ogra_> i know there is a pending fix for an mtp crash, but nothing that touches the upstart setup
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 6 (vivid) be published, please?
<mvo_> pstolowski: sorry for the delay, got distracted. something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8818749/ for the three packages in question maybe a cheap way to store the information. filename/location may not be ideal but you get the idea I guess :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: o/
<pstolowski> mvo_, is it going to be triggered and updated whenever any of these packages get upgraded?
<sil2100> Mirv, brendand: ok, so confirmed that what Mirv mentioned holds true - we should really only consider topblockers right now (for most cases)
<mvo_> pstolowski: the snippet needs to be added to the postinst/postrm of the three packages affected and then you can simply read it from there. you could use libapt too, but in the worst case you will still have to read /var/lib/dpkg/status which is 6mb on my workstation just to get these 3 lines
<oSoMoN> sil2100, re- packaging changes, where can I get a link to the relevant diff for changes in debian/, so that I can ask a core dev to review?
<sil2100> ogra_: do you have a moment for a packaging ACK for webbrowser? :)
<ogra_> sure
<sil2100> oSoMoN, ogra_: so, I checked the diff right now and I see a problem
<sil2100> oSoMoN, ogra_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/32/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+15.04.20141104-0ubuntu1.diff/*view*/
<sil2100> oSoMoN, ogra_: but... qtdeclarative5-quicklayouts-plugin is in universe, while webbrowser-app is in main
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, good that I kept saying that then :)
<sil2100> So this dep is a bit troublesome
<ogra_> yes
<sil2100> Mirv: yes :)
<ogra_> that would break on desktop
<Mirv> sil2100: brendand: pete-woods: thostr_: rtm-019 is CI sign-off:d but blocked by not being approved by olli. please submit it to "11/13 iteration wishlist/escalations" spreadsheet.
<Mirv> s/CI/QA/
<olli> if that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1374481
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1374481 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Nearby and News scope do not load on reboot" [High,In progress]
<olli> then pls proceed landing it
 * sil2100 goes off for lunch o/
<olli> just cut the wishlist thing short
<olli> that should hvae been a topblocker
<Mirv> olli: yes it is, thanks! then I'll just publish it, thostr_ + pete-woods
<olli> sorry, we missed that one somehow when looking at topblockers
<olli> Mirv, sil2100, if in doubt -> wishlist and ping pmcgowan or me
<thostr_> olli: just to be sure: on the wishlist spreadsheet, only the new tab applies, meaning it overrides the previous one?
<Mirv> olli: sure, that's what we do. there was just a bit of confusion of the process but it turned out I had the correct idea.
<olli> thostr_, correct
<brendand> olli, but can only TOPBLOCKER bugs land?
<oSoMoN> sil2100: oh, good catch! sorry I didn’t catch it upfront, I’ll fix this somehow
<pstolowski> mvo_, i see. yeah, this script seems like a good solution, thanks for that
<mvo_> pstolowski: yw
<sil2100> oSoMoN: might not be a big issue, maybe it can just be included into main... but you know how MIR issues can be tiring sometimes ;)
<oSoMoN> sil2100: no need for that, I’ll just make sure we remove the need for QtQuick Layouts in the browser, it’s a minor change anyway
<olli> brendand, unless explicitely approved in the wishlist
<brendand> olli, am i correct in thinking this is a change from a couple of weeks ago? pmcgowan told me that bugs with the three tags could land as long as the tags were added by you or him
<brendand> (two tags actually)
<brendand> rmt14+date
<olli> brendand, correct, I tried to outline it in my mail to phablet "next landing dates and milestones for BQ" from 10/30
<brendand> olli, ack
<olli> brendand, with some luck we might be able to improve this situation a lot, soon
<olli> luck = me having some time today
<pmcgowan> brendand, we do appreciate you guys reviewing changes for landing risk, as some of these were tagged some time ago
<brendand> abeato, i'm testing 10 right now btw
<abeato> brendand, ack
<davmor2> sil2100: Krillin on 141 passes sanity, Mako on devel-proposed Fails mtp isn't started.
<ralsina> trainguards can I get a silo for #72 please?
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please reconfigure vivid silo 7 for me, added unity-api there
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: is there a bug for not being able to disable a specific test set based on device?
<sil2100> davmor2: on smoketesting?
<sil2100> Saviq: sure
<sil2100> ralsina:
<sil2100> o/
<davmor2> sil2100: yes ie filemanager tests on krillin
<brendand> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-test-cases/+bug/1387391
<ralsina> sil2100: yes sir!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1387391 in Ubuntu Test Cases "Need a way to customise tests per device/channel" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> ah nice thanks brendand
<brendand> davmor2, it's all under control
<davmor2> yay
<ogra_> davmor2, ask plars :P
<ogra_> ah, there is
 * ogra_ should read the full backlog :P
<davmor2> ogra_: already in hand thanks to brendand :)
<ogra_> yeah
<plars> davmor2, ogra_: yep, I know about it, there's some other things I'm supposed to finish first though
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
 * sil2100 needs to use the manual job again
<plars> ogra_: the systemsettle change seems to need some more tweaking
<sil2100> Since after ribru's changes it's trying to push all those merges throught the POST request
<ogra_> plars, given that whoopsie constantly eats the devices thats hard to say :P
<plars> ogra_: true
<Saviq> sil2100, looks like I'm putting too much data in my silos, it doesn't fit through POST ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: right ;) But that's good, originally that's what CI Train was supposed to be able to handle
<sil2100> It might be changed once the spreadsheet changes, we can change the method for fetching the MP list then
<sil2100> ribru did it for this purpose, to make sure CI Train is 'spreadsheet agnostic'
<plars> ogra_: it can be a pretty flaky check too though sometimes - I see cases where we idle more than the threshold according to top, but the average of /proc/stat checks apparently wasn't good enough in the last run, so in the end there isn't always a clear culprit
<ogra_> plars, well, i cecked random topbefore and topafter logs for 141 and nearly all of them have python3 between 80-100% and show whoopsie show up later then
<bfiller> sil2100: rtm 6 not updating correctly on the webpage, it should be marked as tested awaiting QA approval
<sil2100_> grrr
<pstolowski> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1389257
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389257 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Getting package versions via dpkg-query on startup is very expensive" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> tvoss, now it's posclientd and ubuntu-location-service
<tvoss> brendand, core dumps would be helpful
<ogra_> pstolowski, awesome !
<pstolowski> ogra_, feel free to escalate to have it prioritized
<brendand> tvoss, and something called slpgwd
<tvoss> brendand, that's the here stuff
<tvoss> brendand, can you take core dumps of all of them
<sil2100> Is that for the 100% CPU usage?
<cwayne> davmor2: sorry, trying to get one last update in first
<cwayne> and was in a meeting
<brendand> tvoss, uploading
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ribru broke 3 robs
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you please free up vivid silos 9 and 12 please? silo 5 is a converged silo of these 2
<ogra_> convergence !!!
<sil2100> jhodapp: sure :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks
<jhodapp> ogra_, haha yes, the future is now! :)
<ogra_> :D
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please restart the builds in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-007/+sourcepub/4550289/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> sil2100, unity-api is built now
<sil2100> Saviq: sure
<sil2100> Saviq: hm, but these should start by themselves soon anyway, right?
<sil2100> As they're in dep-wait
<Saviq> sil2100, define "soon"
<Saviq> sil2100, they would, but if you restart, it'll be sooner than soon :)
<sil2100> hm, not sure, but yeah, sometimes that was taking some time ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, kicked
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> cwayne: thanks for the changelog!
<bzoltan_> ogra_: ping ... we have a problem, Huston. The  there is an SSH protocol mismatch between the SDk and the Vivid image. The device and SDK  capabilities don't match
<sil2100> cwayne: I was wondering, is the product team aware about those fixes? As there are a lot of fixes there that wasn't consulted with olli and the product managers
<bzoltan_> ogra_ the SDK supports aes128-cbc,3des-cbc but the device with vivid image supports aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com.
<bzoltan_> sil2100: we have a showstopper issue for the Vivid images ... ^
<cwayne> sil2100: joe is aware of all of them (and asked for the majority of them)
<cwayne> fginther: ping
<sil2100> cwayne: ok, good to know
<cwayne> fginther: all of a sudden my jenkins job is failing with weird permissions stuff (not having adequate permissions to create a dir)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ugh
<bzoltan_> sil2100: We are  not late to fix that.. vivid is still fresh out
<ogra_> bzoltan_, no issues with ssh here
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8820556/
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  I guess you do not use the SDK
<ogra_> why would that matter
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. can you lead the evening meeting today? I need to go to practice today again
<ogra_> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<bzoltan_> sil2100: ogra_: it is not the ubuntu ssh package what is wrong
<ogra_> bzoltan_, what do you mean then ? if someone runs the SDK on a 2 year old fedora and tries to connect to a vivid phoen ?
<ogra_> :P
<bzoltan_> ogra_: the QtCreator uses its own ssh library and it requires the listed capabilities
<fginther> cwayne, I can take a look in a short moment
<ogra_> bzoltan_, well, we dont make any changes to ssh
<ogra_> bzoltan_, i guess thats something to bring up with the ssh maintainer then
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  no, I mean if you try to run an app from Trusty or  Utopic PC on a vivid device
<ogra_> (who would be cjwatson )
<ogra_> bzoltan_, well, either fix your shipped lib or make ssh use more protocols
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> more algorithms
<bzoltan_> ogra_: yes, these are the options... sadly the QtC comes as it comes
<ogra_> sadly ssh comes as it comes
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> one of you needs to change :)
<bzoltan_> ogra_: I know, I know :)
<ogra_> not really much i can do there, thats a matter of ssh vs QTc
<ogra_> *QtC
<bzoltan_> ogra_: I think it would be simpler to change the vivid ssh than fixing the QtC and backport to U and T
<ogra_> bzoltan_, explain that to the server admins over the world ... or to the juju guys .... or whereever else ssh is used in ubuntu
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  I know it is not your desk :) I just try to keep you well informed
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  yes, ssh is used all over the places :)
<ogra_> bzoltan_, btw, i dont see a ssh landing on vivid-changes
<ogra_> must either be coming directly from debian (unchanged) or it simply is still the same one we had in utopic
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  it could be on utopic image too
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  for some time I was testing the SDK against the RTM images
<ogra_> well, i woulld be surprised if none of our app developers had hit it in utopic
<cwayne> fginther: think i got it
<oSoMoN> trainguards, do you know what’s up with the silo builders? e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+build/6537580 (and other arches but for armhf) has been queued, whereas it usually starts right away
<ogra_> oSoMoN, builders being busy ?
<oSoMoN> right, I guessed so, but I’m surprised as I’d never seen any wait time for silos before, I assumed they had a really high priority that made them skip the queue, basically
<oSoMoN> seems it’s not entirely true
<oSoMoN> and the wait time is increasing by the minute
<cwayne> oSoMoN: do you have an eta on rtm silo 15 landing?
<davmor2> cwayne: do you need that landing for something in custom?
<cwayne> davmor2: it's not blocking anything
<cwayne> davmor2: but it's a bugfix that a customer wanted
<davmor2> phew
<cwayne> :)
<oSoMoN> cwayne, not yet, but we have an oxide call in 30min where I expect this will be discussed and hopefully resolved
<ogra_> tvoss, meeting notification just crashed my session ...
 * ogra_ checks for .crash files
<ogra_> nothing :(
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: SDK has to be fixed, this was an upstream ssh decision for good security reasons which I am not going to overrule
<cjwatson> (also, not at work today)
<cjwatson> surely QtC upstream would be receptive to fixing interop with all OpenSSH 6.7 installations
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: they do have a high priority but they don't cause builds actually in progress to be interrupted, so still have to wait for any long builds in progress to complete
<cwayne> lalalala /me waits for image-import to finish
<ogra_> cwayne, will your next custom tarball also fix the constant fitbit related crash of UAL ?
<cjwatson> also possible that the wait time is a bit of a guess
<ogra_> this is really annoying and makes whoopsie kick off totally unneeded
<cwayne> ogra_: i think so
<ogra_> phew
<ogra_> thanks so much
<cwayne> ill have to double check that it made it in in time
<cjwatson> http://www.openssh.com/txt/release-6.7 has the note about cipher changes
<cwayne> it's definitely in trunk, so if not this one then next one
<cjwatson>  * sshd(8): The default set of ciphers and MACs has been altered to
<cjwatson>    remove unsafe algorithms. In particular, CBC ciphers and arcfour*
<cjwatson>    are disabled by default.
<cjwatson>    The full set of algorithms remains available if configured
<cjwatson>    explicitly via the Ciphers and MACs sshd_config options.
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, got it, thanks
<bregma> hey mr. vanguard fginther, I'm having trouble with ci-job compiz-0.9.11-ci on s-jenkins building in a Utopic environment instead of a 14.04 environment...  is there any way that can be fixed?
<fginther> bregma, yes that can be fixed, will let you know when it's ready
<bregma> fginther, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, looks like LP hates you... https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-007/+build/6536261 will only start building in 52 minutes?
<Saviq> amd64 and i386 were quite far the queue, too
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: there is the option of shipping a modification to sshd_config on the phone images that changes Ciphers to whatever you need; I advise against that because those ciphers are unsafe, but it's clearly intended by upstream to remain an option for cases where there's no alternative; I guess that would be something for ogra_ or one of his colleagues to sort out.  If you do that you should still make sure this is raised to ...
<cjwatson> ... whichever QtC component is responsible, though, and we should try to carry it for as short a time as possible
 * ogra_ would feel pretty uneasy about adding such hacks 
<kgunn> ogra_: just to make sure, if i flash channel=devel-proposed that's vivid right ?
<kgunn> just reading here
<kgunn> http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<kgunn> might need a vivid update
<ogra_> kgunn, i'll let sil know (he is out on tuesday evenings)
<kgunn> ack
<oSoMoN> cwayne, oxide 1.3 officially rejected for RTM, so the fix for tel: links will have to wait for the first OTA update
<cwayne> :(
<ogra_> davmor2, coming to the meeting ?
<ogra_> bfiller, is anyone looking into the cmaera-app test failure in smoke testing ?
<bfiller> ogra_: not yet, but I will get someone to look at it
<ogra_> cool, thanks
<bfiller> ogra_: on krillin?
<ogra_> yep
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ribru broke 3 robs
<bfiller> ogra_: all the failures look like the app is not launching
<bfiller> looking at crash file
<ogra_> bfiller, well, its only 4 out of 16 tests failing
<ogra_> so it must run somehow
<bfiller> ogra_: right, all the ones that fail are due to the app not launching
<bfiller> it get relaunched after each test
<om26er> cyphermox, Hi!
<cyphermox> howdy
<om26er> cyphermox, I am trying to figure out what to test for rtm silo 16 ?
<om26er> cyphermox, there is not mentioned testplan
<om26er> or neither is there a mention of how to verify the bug fix
<cyphermox> it's in the bug description
<cyphermox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1386109
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386109 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] com.ubuntu.connectivity1.NetworkingStatus.Status is always online" [Medium,In progress]
<om26er> cyphermox, so qdbus on the phone says 'qdbus: could not find a Qt installation of '''
<cyphermox> om26er: you should be able to install qdbus on the phone separately
<brendand> olli, pmcgowan - who do you need input from for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/maliit-framework/+bug/1373985?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1373985 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu RTM) "foreground app doesn't get activated after we leave the lock screen" [Undecided,In progress]
<olli> brendand, Elleo
<olli> Elleo, ping
<Elleo> olli: what input do you need?
<olli> Elleo, the repro steps don't seem conclusive
<olli> i.e. isn't it missing a starting state?
<olli> Elleo, if I do what's described I do get the expected behavior
<olli> on #140 / krillin
<Elleo> olli: I think what isn't clear in those steps is that you need to have a password not a pin set
<olli> ah
<ogra_> pmcgowan, why would bug 1378821 not affect europe ? we are not all running on UTC TZ here :P
<ubot5> bug 1378821 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "today/yesterday label on sms and calls is incorrect" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378821
<om26er> cyphermox, ok, had to download the deb separately due to some reason :0
<Elleo> olli: I've updated it to make that clear
* ribru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru just landed some experimental citrain stuff in production, please ping him with all build failures
<ogra_> ribru, who is that robru guy ?
<ogra_> havent seen him around here
<ogra_> :P
<ribru> :-P
<Elleo> olli: have to leave to catch a train now, but if there's any other questions ping me and I'll answer them when I get back later tonight
<ribru> ogra_: i still have a highlight on robru ;-)
<ogra_> hah
<davmor2> ogra_, cwayne: sanity is good on custom moving to test the delta now :)
<ogra_> yay
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ask you fellow EUers, they blew me off :)
<cwayne> davmor2: ive found an issue, but i've also just fixed it :)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, specifically spain and portugal are not on UTC
<pmcgowan> I guesss it was the yesterday thing would be unlikely
<ogra_> well, its only UTC+1 so it will only be wrong while you are drunk in a bar or some such
<ogra_> i.e. while the day turns
<pmcgowan> ogra_, so it is likely :)
<ogra_> :)
<ribru> ogra_: is it safe for me to land some stuff? I see some silos that say they're ready, not sure if you guys are about to build an image or what
<ogra_> ribru, vivid can land all the time ... rtm only whats on olli's approval list
<ogra_> didnt change :)
<ogra_> the custom tarball landing will trigger a new image, i was planning to kick another one after that for a new rootfs
<ogra_> i see two new landings on the rtm-changes mailing list
<ribru> ogra_: so eg there's an rtm landing for system-image, it has qa signoff and claims to be approved for 10/30. can i publish that?
<ogra_> you should, yeah ... check twice on olli's spreadsheet before hitting the button though
<pmcgowan> ribru, is that the phased updates fix? if so thats expected
<pmcgowan> ribru, silo 4 is good to go
<ribru> pmcgowan: thanks
<om26er> cyphermox, so basically I just test that the bug is fixed. Is there some regressions suite for network-manager that I could run ?
<om26er> "just to be sure"
<ogra_> oooh, the whoopsie fix !
<ogra_> finally
<cyphermox> om26er: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/DistroTesting
<cyphermox> aside from that there are some autopkgtests
<ribru> does nobody need to build anything? c'mon people, it's a great time to build a silo! ;-)
<dobey> ribru: i guess one thing about the current landing policy is that silos are going to be free when needed generally. :P
<om26er> ribru, is there a way to revert a silo added to my phone with 'citrain' tool ?
<brendand> om26er, i suppose ppa-purge would work, but wouldn't rely on it
<om26er> brendand, ppa-purge is fine, though it pulls alot of crap with it, the likes of aptitude etc.
<brendand> om26er, but please don't base your silo testing on anything involving ppa-purge
<brendand> om26er, if you need to check if an issue is present without the silo, ask someone
<om26er> brendand, and whats the reason for that ?
<brendand> om26er, because citrain itself is not accurate as it is
<brendand> om26er, but it's the best we have, and if we start throwing other things in the mix then we just open ourselves up to mistakes
<om26er> brendand, I have a different test case and I'll perhaps do some manual fiddling, like disabling the ppa and then just installing with package_name/ubuntu_release
<om26er> sometimes you need to go back to the old version of a software to compare a before-after situation -- this can work just reliable atleast for the cases where the changeset is isloated into one source.
<ribru> om26er: yeah i specifically did not implement ppa-purge inside citrain tool because it pulled in deps and dirtied the image. The only reliable way to get back to a clean state is to reflash.
<cwayne> davmor2: ive got to run for awhile, pleae shoot me an email when testing is done, otherwise ping me here and ill press the magic button as soon as i'm back
<ribru> bregma: ubuntu 12 and 14
<fginther> bregma, the compiz-0.9.11 jobs have been updated. https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz-0.9.11.3-version-bump/+merge/228329 is now passing
<bregma> fginther, I saw that, thanks for the fix
<fginther> bregma, you're welcome
<davmor2> cwayne: Build is good
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: ^ ogra_ that should make you happier once cwayne is about to press the magic fairy lights button
<davmor2> ogra_: only crashes I see are mtp server which I think died when I enabled dev mode and camera app \o/
<cwayne> davmor2: pressing now
<davmor2> woohoo!
<cwayne> pressed :D
 * cwayne goes back to being afk
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru just landed some experimental citrain stuff in production, please ping him with all build failures
* ribru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫ Everything is Awesome! ♫
<sil2100> davmor2: woot!
<davmor2> sil2100: I know right give it chance though I mean cwayne-afk broke it before I even started testing the delta, and then fixed it :)
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1389223 this is the only new bug today I hit a couple of the older ones but they are already listed this is a vivid bug
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389223 in mtp (Ubuntu RTM) "mtp-server not running on vivid 8" [Critical,Triaged]
<davmor2> sil2100: that is a blocker on sanity tests too just so you know :)
<cyphermox> davmor2: got the fix for that ready
<davmor2> cyphermox: I saw
<cyphermox> I think we're at the point of requesting a silo now :)
<davmor2> woohoo
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> Right I'm off
<dobey> davmor2: we know you're off :)
<ogra_> whee, an update \o/
<ogra_> sil2100, i was pondering to also roll a new rootfs for the landed bits
<sil2100> ogra_: I guess it makes sense, and it might be safe to have a new image now
<ogra_> yeah, i was waiting for the terball first
<ogra_> building
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 143 building (started: 20141104 20:55) ===
<cwayne-afk> ogra_: so I'm sorry but the version string isn't fixed still :(  I thought changing what system-image used as a version string would work, but apparently it's read directly from /custom/build_id, which I can't change as too many things depend on it
<ogra_> cwayne, hmm, h
<ogra_> k even
<cwayne> unless we had system-settings read a different file, but i'd bet we'd have a hard time landing that
<ogra_> yeah, not for rtm i guess
<ogra_> but we have another open bug to display the channel ... perhaps thats combinable ;)
<cwayne> sure :)
<ogra_> thoush thats for post rtm as well
<ogra_> sigh, browser and webapps crash a lot lately
 * ogra_ didnt belive rsalveti when he said that today ... 
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: are they crashing or getting killed by OOM
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: I think the later
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, nope ... they are completely vanishing
<ogra_> it hangs hard for a while and then just vanishes
<ogra_> OOM should (theoretically) restart them via lifecycle mgmt
<dobey> hanging for a while and then vanishing sounds more like a crash, with crash report being collected
<dobey> i'd expect OOM to just vanish without a long wait
<ogra_> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/1e65bb3a-6450-11e4-87c8-fa163e373683
<ogra_> there we go
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you know if iso tracker should be working for vivid images? trying to trigger a new one
<rsalveti> it says rebuilding for a while, but nothing showing up at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/
<ogra_> rsalveti, theoretically yes, practically better ask stgraber if he got that set up already
<rsalveti> hm, probably not
<ogra_> just use nusakan :P
<rsalveti> let me trigger one via cmdline for now
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it is not like we are stepping on each others toes with image builds all the time :)
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> isotracker is fine if 20 peaople can/do build images
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 9 building (started: 20141104 21:35) ===
<ogra_> there you go :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<sil2100> Yay :)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫ Everything is Awesome! ♫
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♫  Everything is Awesome! ♫
<sil2100> o/
<jhodapp> ribru, can I get a vivid silo for line 58 please?
<ribru> jhodapp: well line 58 says rtm on it...
<jhodapp> ribru, oops, forgot to update it
<ribru> jhodapp: no worries, just need to be clear
<ribru> jhodapp: ok vivid 5
<jhodapp> ribru, thanks
<ribru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<om26er_> kenvandine, Hi!
<ogra_> rsalveti, bah, rtm failed too, but i386 has such a low build score that it will only start in 1h ... which is why my cmdline didnt return yet
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, same for the vivid build I did
<rsalveti> so yay, no builds for today
<ogra_> yeah :(
 * ogra_ gives up
<ribru> ogra_: hey it sounds like you're not busy! ;-) can you ack some packaging? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.12.0+15.04.20141104-0ubuntu1.diff
<Saviq> ribru, hey, could you ↑?
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> that was fast
<Saviq> kgunn, ↑
<Saviq> oops
<Saviq> fixin'
<Saviq> ribru, fixed ↑
<Saviq> sry
<ribru> hehe
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-05
<Saviq> ribru, ↑ please
<ribru> Saviq: rtm 4
<Saviq> ribru, thank you :)
<ribru> Saviq: you're welcome
<ribru> Saviq: out of curiousity, how did you fill out row 77? it was missing all the necessary spreadsheet formulas. I fixed it, just wondering how it gets that way...
<Saviq> ribru, it was there already
<ribru> Saviq: you didn't like, copy & paste the values from somewhere? even if you insert a new blank row it should fill those formulas in...
<Saviq> ribru, I did, but just per-field
<Saviq> ribru, I didn't touch any of the automagic fields
<ribru> Saviq: hm, weird. mysterious spreadsheet bs :-/
<Saviq> ribru, need help ↑
<Saviq> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-004-1-build/61/console
<Saviq> how do I resolve that?
<ribru> uh
<ribru> Saviq: well the easiest thing to do would be to just bump the unity8 version number to 8.01.1 or 8.02 I guess
<Saviq> ribru, looks like sync should still rewrite 15.04 into 14.10...
<Saviq> ribru, yeah, that's what I thought, but meh :|
<ribru> Saviq: no, the sync *did* do that, but the problem is that it shouldn't, because 15.04 is already there
<ribru> Saviq: so I guess at some point you did a binary sync from vivid to rtm already? the version in rtm is 15.04 with no ~rtm tag
<Saviq> ribru, well, sync took the upstream 15.10
<Saviq> ribru, it is 15.04 *with* the rtm tag
<Saviq> ribru, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity8
<ribru> bah
<Saviq> ribru, it was a source copy, that copied 15.04, now it tried to do 14.10
<Saviq> meh for bumping, but what can I do...
 * Saviq goes for -rtm
<ribru> Saviq: yeah I'm not sure what's going on there. it looks to me like the version number it's trying to use is correct, but this is thwarted by somehow a vivid version number already being at the destination. second time today I've seen this where rtm had a newer version than it should have and then the code that was generating a very reasonable version number
<ribru> was rejected.
<ribru> Saviq: basically yeah, you have to mangle the version number yourself and upload manually
<Saviq> ribru, well, I know *how* it happened
<Saviq> ribru, just not sure what the correct resolution would be :)
<Saviq> ribru, I synced it from vivid last Friday
<Saviq> ribru, that was a source sync, but it only appended ~rtm
<ribru> Saviq: a binary sync?
<Saviq> ribru, source sync, hence the ~rtm
<Saviq> ribru, basically a silo sync
<Saviq> ribru, line 1985 in the train archive
<ribru> Saviq: this other error you're getting is much more interesting
<Saviq> ribru, it is indeed
<Saviq> getting the same for the other source :/
<Saviq> and totally no error msg :'|
<ribru> Saviq: I'm in the middle of converting citrain to use absolute paths instead of relative paths, because the code was a mess of spaghetti cd'ing everywhere. there was a bug where it would cd to the wrong place, do stuff, then cd back, and files weren't where we expected them
<ribru> Saviq: I'll try reverting my last commit and see if that gets it back into a state that can hobble along
<ribru> Saviq: ok try it again now, this time it should probably "work" (there'll still be an error, but this time the error should come after the PPA upload, and then you can run a WATCH_ONLY afterwards as a workaround)
<Saviq> ribru, it's worky
<Saviq> I mean it's trying
<ribru> Ursinha-afk: ^^ my awesome branch is less awesome than I thought
<Ursinha> ribru: s/Ursinha-afk/Ursinha/ :)
<Ursinha> ribru: oops
<ribru> Ursinha: my next branch will convert even more relative paths into absolute ones so hopefully that gets that back into a consistent state.
<ribru> Ursinha: for now I reverted production, so things can work while I tinker
 * ToyKeeper wonders why, 4 hours after imgbot announced the start of build 143, that image still isn't on the image servers
<ribru> justinmcp_: welcome!
<ribru> Justin Master Control Program.
<ribru> justinmcp_: ok so do you know about the spreadsheet?
<justinmcp_> ribru: i know nothing
<ribru> justinmcp_: ok. funny i thought we did this already once
<ribru> justinmcp_: ok go here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0
<ribru> justinmcp_: find the first empty row (78)
<justinmcp_> ribru: got it
<ribru> justinmcp_: fill out the info as best you can (some fields are autogenerated, so just leave blank whatever you're not sure of). look at the other rows for guidance. ask me if you have any questions.
<justinmcp_> ribru: and then magic?
<ribru> justinmcp_: less like magic, and more like... http://i.ytimg.com/vi/MjuioxC5WwA/maxresdefault.jpg
<justinmcp_> ribru: :) confidence is high
<ribru> justinmcp_: I'd like to retroactively rename ci train to... 'ci house of cards'.
<ribru> case in point ^
<ribru> justinmcp_: column A is purely informational and isn't actually used anywhere, so don't write your life story in there like saviq does ;-)
<justinmcp_> ribru: *disappointment*, nobody cares :(
<Saviq> !!
<Saviq> my description has *links* to bugs!
<ToyKeeper> Column A is used by QA though...  very helpful to have a list of bugs fixed there.
<Saviq> and everything!
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, say you like my Column A, you know you do!
<ToyKeeper> I do, actually.
<ribru> Saviq: what links? there's no links ;-)
<Saviq> hmm this sounded much more sexist than I intended it to...
<ToyKeeper> It saves me the trouble of populating that info myself on QA's kanban cards.  :)
<Saviq> ribru, see! links! http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-007
<ribru> Saviq: oh you are doing links now. you used to just have the numbers ;-)
<Saviq> ribru, I was hoping you'd do links :P
<Saviq> ribru, but since you don't
<ribru> Saviq: yeah everything's gonna change when we dump the spreadsheet, doesn't make sense to do new features right now
<ToyKeeper> Most of the time, I have to either dig up the bug numbers or at least convert them to clickable URLs.
<Saviq> hah
<ribru> Saviq: ToyKeeper it's just that the spreadsheet doesn't let you scroll smoothly, it forces the view to snap to the rows. and when a single row is larger than my screen it destroys the UX.
<Saviq> ribru, get a bigger screen ;p
<ToyKeeper> ribru: Indeed, that's obnoxious.  I have the same issue.  Usually I just go to one of those cells and copy/paste the info elsewhere so I can actually read it.
<ribru> Saviq: well excuuuuuse me! my 27" is on the other side of the room. I'm just using my 10" for now because I'm in bed with broken ribs!
<ToyKeeper> But since I'm generally copying it anyway, it's not a big inconvenience.
 * ToyKeeper looks forward to no-more-spreadsheet
<ribru> ToyKeeper: soon
<Saviq> ribru, you're an engineer, you should've engineered a crane to hold your 27" over your head!
<Saviq> ribru, it'd have worked, I assure you
<Saviq> and would be relatively safe
<ribru> Saviq: hindsight is always 20/20. couldn't do that after I was already injured
<Saviq> ribru, excuses excuses :P
<Saviq> ribru, on that note, I think I managed to convince dch to take my version, I just needed to force a lower version in my branch
<Saviq> and now the train-generated one will be higher again
<Saviq> hmm hmm
<Saviq> wait
<justinmcp_> ribru: finished, I guess..
<Saviq> it will not be higher than the one in distro, though, will it...
<Saviq> yeah, that was stoopid
<ribru> justinmcp_: ok, just set J78 to 'Yes' (which triggers the bot to notify us that you're ready)
<justinmcp_> its almost like magic
<ribru> justinmcp_: ok, I gave you silo rtm 9, which means you can go to http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=justinmcp and click 'Build'
<ToyKeeper> Yup, magic indeed.
<ribru> Saviq: you are just not having any luck today...
<Saviq> ribru, nah, it just uploaded
<ToyKeeper> justinmcp_: Fatal error on your first try.  You've got the magic touch!  :)
<Saviq> ribru, will be fine now
<justinmcp_> this is why I code
<ribru> how did all this 15.04 shit get into rtm?
<ToyKeeper> ... what?
<ToyKeeper> Please tell me we didn't pull stuff from 15.04 into rtm...
<ribru> ToyKeeper: well the traceback that justinmcp_ got and Saviq also got just now are that they're trying to do syncs from vivid into rtm, the sync code makes the version number be 14.10.whatever, but rtm already contains version numbers 15.04.whatever and so you can't upload an older version over top of a newer version. I have no idea what's going on
<ToyKeeper> That's a snowball which is very difficult to stop.
<Saviq> ribru, no, that's not true
<Saviq> ribru, *syncs* don't rewrite the 15.04 part
<Saviq> ribru, standard landings do
<Saviq> ribru, so I got 15.04 from a sync last week, and that's higher than what I now get with a MP-based landing
 * ToyKeeper backs away slowly and goes off to do some sanity testing
<Saviq> ribru, but indeed, this will now happen to everyone that needs to move from syncs to rtm-targetted landings + series branch
<ribru> oh right, you guys have MPs
<ribru> Saviq: justinmcp_ well you better target your MPs into vivid then I guess.
<Saviq> ribru, they just landed in vivid
<Saviq> ribru, now I need to cherry-pick into rtm
<ribru> ugh
<Saviq> ribru, because I can't afford to not land stuff that's not rtm-approved
<Saviq> ribru, and there will be more of that as we go on
<ribru> Saviq: I'm frustrated, I don't understand how citrain code was allowed to get as bad as it is.
<Saviq> ribru, so this needs resolving asap, otherwise everyone will have to go .1 on their upstream versions
<Saviq> ribru, I imagine because it was only meant to live for a few months
<ribru> Saviq: I EOD in 10 minutes and I'm already putting out other fires ;-) I'll fix it tomorrow if sil doesn't beat me to it
<Saviq> ribru, yeah, I'll try and talk to sil in between talks
<Saviq> am out for a conference tomorrow
<Saviq> and on that note, 4h of sleep ahead of me...
* ribru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train is incapable of landing MPs into RTM if that package was previously synced from vivid. you have to mangle the versions and upload manually
<justinmcp_> how do I re-try the build?
<ribru> justinmcp_: well you can run the build job again, you might need to check 'FORCE_REBUILD' option or maybe 'IGNORE_STEP', just follow the errors you get.
<ribru> justinmcp_: did you change your MP in some way? shit's pretty broken right now, you might have to wait until tomorrow.
<justinmcp_> ribru: I changes the target to vivid, but otherwise untouch
<justinmcp_> ribru: I can leave it till tomorrow
<ribru> justinmcp_: oh if you're doing vivid we can do it today
<ribru> justinmcp_ it's just syncs to rtm that are busted for now
<ribru> or mps
<ribru> justinmcp_: I have to free the silo to reset it for vivid, hang on
<ribru> justinmcp_: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=justinmcp click Build here now ;-)
<justinmcp_> i feel empowered
<ribru> justinmcp_: that was the idea originally ;-)
<veebers> ribru: are you still around per chance?
<ribru> veebers: what's up?
<veebers> ribru: hey, I have a silly question that I thought you would be able to answer for me :-)
<ribru> veebers: shoot
<veebers> ribru: I'm wanting to trigger a build for this ppa so we get Utopic + arm versions: https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ubuntu/1.5. I will need to bump the version in the changelog and dput the result to do so, I'm finding the version number a little intimidating as I don't want to break things
<veebers> the version number in the ppa is: 1.5.0+15.04.20141031-0~504~ubuntu14.04.1 , I should be able to branch, set the version to "1.5.0+15.04.20141105-0~504~ubuntu14.04.1 " and use that, right?
<ribru> veebers: that looks like a recipe build, why don't you just run the recipe?
<veebers> ribru: hmm, I was under the impression that wouldn't work due to version number conflicts
<ribru> veebers: the version number already has 15.04 in it so you're basically already boned
<veebers> hmm perhaps I miss-interpreted the comment that lead me to believe that
<ribru> veebers: what was the comment?
<veebers> ribru: oh, really? :-\
<ribru> veebers: https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/+recipe/autopilot-1.5 looking at the recipe, it won't touch the date, it'll just use whatever the current revno is.
<ribru> veebers: so that shouldn't cause any further problems than what's already there.
<veebers> Me: "I could use the recipes 'request build right?' response "veebers: Unless the revno hasn't changed, thus causing a version conflict."
<ribru> veebers: the current situation is that citrain is incapable of building an MP in RTM if RTM contains a version string with '15.04' in it, because the mp generated version string is '14.10', which is less, so it rejects the upload. you already have 15.04 so it's already busted.
<ribru> veebers: but why do you want a new build if the revno hasn't changed?
<veebers> ribru: because I didn't get the changes in this into Utopic, so I want it in the ppa so people can use it if they need to (i.e. CI) but I didn't update the 1.5 ppa until after it had built the new 1.5 branch
<ribru> veebers: the ppa only contains trusty, IIRC that conflict that person is talking about is for the same version within the same series.
<ribru> veebers: i would personally try the recipe build, if that fails then you can futz the version manually
<veebers> ribru: ok, yeah I changed the recipe today to build for utopic (and asked wgrant to add arm building to it) hence me wanting to trigger the build so there was a utioc version in there
<ribru> veebers: the recipe appends the series to the version number, so if you upload utopic you'll get blah~ubuntu14.10.1 and it won't conflict.
<veebers> ribru: ack, I take it trying the recipe will fail as opposed to breaking things? (/me is being careful with this)
<ribru> veebers: right, if there's any problem, the recipe will just fail, it won't make things worse.
<ribru> the conflict you heard before and the 15.04 brokenness I'm talking about now are separate issues.
<veebers> ribru: ok, I'll give that a try and see what happens, thanks for talking me through that
<ribru> veebers: you're welcome
<Mirv> mornings
<cyphermox> Mirv: morning
<cyphermox> this is my queue that I really should log off ;)
<cyphermox> *cue
<Mirv> cyphermox: correct!
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> Mirv: good night!
<Mirv> cyphermox: good night!
<tvoss> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 79
<Mirv> tvoss: there you go, Mr. Bond.
<Mirv> (silo 007)
<tvoss> hah
<tvoss> Mirv, in style ;)
<pstolowski> trainguards, hello, a new rtm-14.09 branch for unity-scopes-api has been created to land top blocker at line #60; do i/we need to do anything special for it to build packages against the new branch?
<pstolowski> Mirv, morning, did you have a chance to look at this ^ ?
<sil2100> pstolowski: hey!
<sil2100> pstolowski: just provide MR that target this branch in your landing
<sil2100> MRs
<pstolowski> sil2100, hi! yep, i did that. cool, thank you
<Mirv> pstolowski: yes, I commented on the branch since you weren't online
<pstolowski> Mirv, awesome, thanks!
<ogra_> damn
<ogra_> sil2100, so we have a slight image build prob ...
 * ogra_ ponders how to solve it best 
<pstolowski> trainguards, could you please reconfigure ubuntu-rtm/landing-002 ?
<Mirv> pstolowski: done.
<pstolowski> thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: what's up?
<sil2100> ogra_: everything was fine yesterday, right?
<Saviq-codedive> sil2100, you might wanna know we're up for some train woes
<sil2100> Saviq-codedive: what's up?
<ogra_> sil2100, the dropping of the langpack causes the metapackage to be out of sync
<Saviq-codedive> sil2100, everone that synced from vivid to rtm have 15.04 in their versions in rtm
<Saviq-codedive> sil2100, but now you try to land through an MP into an rtm series branch
<Saviq-codedive> sil2100, you end up with 14.10 in there and you're lower than what's in rtm archive
<Saviq-codedive> sil2100, had to .1 unity8 for rtm silo 4
<sil2100> Saviq-codedive: hm, indeed this might be trouble ;/ Damn, somehow no one expected this problem to happen
<sil2100> Saviq-codedive: ok, so I can theoretically make sure that when we do source syncs, we rewrite the series part of the version number as well
<sil2100> But that's not something I can do without consulting slangasek and cjwatson
<Saviq-codedive> sil2100, well, and worse, that won't help now
<sil2100> I know...
<Saviq-codedive> sil2100, only thing that would help now is actually keeping 15.04 there
<sil2100> But at least it won't make the situation any worse
<Saviq-codedive> sil2100, which is actually something I would recommend
<ogra_> the series has no impact ... only if you put it into the version number
<sil2100> ogra_: I mean the series in the version
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> ogra_: since CI Train adds the series version number to the version it creates, so I can make that being rewritten too... but well, not really possible
<sil2100> Saviq-codedive: in any way, I indeed will have to tweak the code, as even in the likelyhood of staying with 15.04, CI Train will try to rewrite it to 14.10 on direct releases
<Saviq-codedive> sil2100, TBH I'd recommend keeping it as is in the current top version
<sil2100> Saviq-codedive: so I need to make sure CI Train can just say 'ok, it's 14.09, but I'll use 15.04 now still because the previous releases had that'
<Saviq-codedive> sil2100, yup
 * Saviq-codedive goes to focus on the talk
<sil2100> Saviq-codedive: thanks on letting me know about this!
<sil2100> Saviq-codedive: I was slowly moving away from CI Train maintenance so I didn't even notice this
<davmor2> thostr_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8833284/ I took two photos and a video with the camera app and mediascanner doesn't seem to of picked up on the video though.  so it doesn't show in the video scope
<thostr_> davmor2: close the camera app, does it show then?
<davmor2> thostr_: I think if I reboot it will appear though judging by what ToyKeeper was saying
<bzoltan> cjwatson: fyi -> the 6.7 ssh server has removed the algorithms what the QtCreator is using (https://qt.gitorious.org/qt-creator/qt-creator/source/b72a9dd2391680b7a9ed7c82c1cfefc7cef687e8:src/libs/ssh/sshcapabilities.cpp#L65)
<thostr_> davmor2: just close camera app
<brendand> thostr_, davmor2 - for me just closing the app worked
<davmor2> thostr_: yes after a couple of swipe to refresh now it shows up
<brendand> thostr_, and that's not a new bug?
<thostr_> no, see my comment on the mailing list
<thostr_> it's a camera issue...
<thostr_> it's not releasing file handles of recorded videos
<brendand> thostr_, yeah i confirmed the same thing
<thostr_> which means mediascanner can not pick it up as it can only react to files that are fully written
<thostr_> or rather, we get only notified once the file handle is released
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: So, right now the Vivid images are not good for app development. RTM is good as long it is on 6.6 ssh server
<ogra_> bzoltan, you didnt see cjwatson's answer ? he wrote quite a lot yesterday
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I have missed that...
 * bzoltan reading logs
<ogra_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/04/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html#t16:07
<bzoltan> ogra_: cjwatson: Ok, thanks for the explanation. That is what I too figured out today morning. I checked the qtcreator's upstream trunk and there is no sign of preparation to safer ciphers. We will talk to the devs and see if they are willing to address the problem.
<bzoltan> ogra_: in the meantime enabling legacy ciphers would be an acceptable _temporary_ solution.
<ogra_> i would like to hear security team input to that first
<bzoltan> ogra_: whatever they say, they should understand that in the present setup there is no app development for devices with Vivid images. Even if the QtCreator upstream devs are willing to take this work on their backlog the fix will not come out quickly.
<ogra_> bzoltan, we can likely switch on the extra cyphers again during development if the security team thinks thats ok ... but definitely not for release
<ogra_> this has to be fixed within the next months
<bzoltan> ogra_: fine with me ... as long the devs can run their apps on the device after they switch the "development mode" on
<ogra_> (or earlier depending when/if rtm switches to vivid
<ogra_> shipping an insecure ssh on a sold phone is not an option
<bzoltan> ogra_: no bad feeling, but it is yet again a significant change in the platform what was rolled out without considering the app development.
<ogra_> so upstream has to react somehow ...
<ogra_> (i also doubt we are the only distro using a new upstream ssh)
<ogra_> bzoltan, this is something we dont have control over ... upstream considers these cyphers to insecure to ship
<bzoltan> ogra_: for sure not.. and it is strange that the qtc devs have not yet reacted to it at all... they should know about such upcoming change.
<ogra_> (beyond the fact that vivid at this point doesnt get Qa
<ogra_> )
<dbarth> hi Mirv, we'd need a binary copy of oxide in silo 15 (vivid)
<bzoltan> ogra_: yes, I know... nobody to blame. It is how it is :) The vivid is the development series, so this kind of "regressions" are acceptable
<dbarth> or a nice trainguard if not available
<oSoMoN> dbarth, Mirv: hold on a sec, the silo needs a rebuild first (just removed a MR from it)
<sil2100> dbarth: o/
<sil2100> dbarth: from which PPA?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, we need a reconfigure of silo 15, then a copy of oxide-qt from https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ACK
 * sil2100 reconfigures then
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, copying the package now
<Mirv> okie
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I see oxide was built for utopic in that PPA...
<Mirv> sil2100: it probably needs to be done from command line. I can do that, I've done it before.
<sil2100> oSoMoN: this *might* be a problem when doing binary copies, as we can't guarantee binary compatibility
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> sil2100: utopic shouldn't be a problem, vivid could be?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, oh, you’re right! sorry about that, I guess we’ll have to rebuild it for vivid first
<Mirv> oSoMoN: no, vivid could be a bigger problem for rtm than utopic
<sil2100> Mirv: well, the phablet PPA has utopic binaries of oxide-qt, and they need to copy it to vivid
<Mirv> oh, this's a vivid silo, not rtm
<sil2100> Yes
<oSoMoN> Mirv, we’re not going to sync to rtm anyway, oxide 1.3 has been rejected for rtm
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yeah so in that case indeed rebuild for vivid
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yup, will do, thanks
<Mirv> and then we can copy
<sil2100> Mirv: will you handle this till the end then? :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<dbarth> sil2100: what oSoMoN said ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: sure, no problem, but with Oxide I'll be EOD's when the build finishes in 5h ;)
<dbarth> thanks guys
<sil2100> Eeej
<sil2100> Eeek
<sil2100> ;)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sil2100, no worries, there’s no urgency on this one, it can wait till tomorrow
<Mirv> my last build was 5h 26min https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-002/+build/6514437
<oSoMoN> we’ll get oxide built for vivid first, and ping you tomorrow when done and tested
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, failure in ubuntu-rtm/landing-002 with missing gcc-4.9 and then with version number (which i'm not sure where it comes from). anything todo for me?
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Mirv, pstolowski: seems like the issue mentioned by Saviq-codedive...
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> What to do what to do...
<pstolowski> sil2100, ah..
<sil2100> pstolowski: can you wait a little bit? Since fixing this might be easy, but current CI Train trunk is b0rken so I need to first work-around the changes ribru made
<sil2100> cjwatson: hello! Are you around for a quick advice? :)
<pstolowski> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> cjwatson: I was thinking: would it be sane to just use 15.04 in rtm version-numbers instead of 14.10 by default? i.e. the 1.1+15.04.20141105~rtm instead of 1.1+14.10 as we have now?
<sil2100> Since it should probably point to the current developmnent series anyway
<psivaa_> sil2100: the unity8 run came back ok on the rerun
<sil2100> psivaa_: how many failures? 2-3?
<psivaa_> ok meaning at least it completed
<ogra_> sigh
<sil2100> ogra_: any luck?
<ogra_> sil2100, no, and i see no way to fix this ... pitti doesnt seem around either, nor does cjwatson ...
<sil2100> Yeah, I would need cjwatson's or slangasek's opinion as well to fix the train
<ogra_> as a last resort i tried to hack the metapackage in rtm ... to read from the rtm archive ... that works up to the point where germinate needs debootstrap ... no 14.09 distro there
<ogra_> the prob here is that germinate needs to recognize the langpack gone ...
<ogra_> by default it reads from the utopic archive ... where the landgapck simply isnt gone
<ogra_> *langpack
<ogra_> (and where we cant remove it now that utopic is released)
<sil2100> Can't we retarget it somehow?
<ogra_> yes, thats what i tried ... but there is debootstrap involved ...
<ogra_> and debootstrap neither knows what rtm is nor that there is a 14.09 release
<ogra_> the rtm archive only knoows 14.09 and devel as distros
<ogra_> (and no, debootstrap doesnt know devel)
<sil2100> Damn
<ogra_> i'll sync the latest changes into vivid now at least ...
<ogra_> we coould theoretically binary snyc from vivid once this is done ... but that completely messes up the changelog
<sil2100> I'm starting to think that maybe removing those langpacks wasn't such a good idea, maybe it could have been worked-around some other way
<sil2100> Like blacklisting those langauges somehow in the UI
<ogra_> well, the seed has "langpack-ubuntu-touch-*" ... it reads the actual list from the available packages in the archive
<ogra_> read: this isnt even a seed change at all ... just a germinate run
<ogra_> blacklisting but shipping would be quite some hack
<ogra_> i think the only sane way is to pull the vivid meta in ... but at the cost of losing the histroy :(
<sil2100> Let's hack germinate!
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> Anyway, I would still wait for at least pitti to appear
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> sil2100: sorry, variously on vacation / conference leave this week so not really enough brainspace to advise, hopefully somebody else is around
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'd just hack the metapackage manually (carefully!) and not worry too horribly much about germinate-update-metapackage being unhappy
<cjwatson> it's not actually a hard requirement
<ogra_> cjwatson, you mean hack the deps directly ?
<ogra_> ok, that shouldnt be to hard
<cjwatson> sure
<ogra_> thanks
<cjwatson> well, the files used to generate them
<ogra_> thats the one option i didnt consider :)
 * ogra_ uploads and crosses fingers
<brendand> Mirv, do you happen to know where the latest clicks for e.g. calculator might be?
<ogra_> sil2100, ok, starting a test build for both distros ... cross your fingers :)
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> (the bot wont announce them, it still waits for the finishing of vivid9 and rtm143)
<sil2100> I go to lunch, back in some time
<sil2100> pstolowski: after lunch someone from should be already available to review my proposal and I might be able to unblock your landing
<ogra_> phew, looks like the build got past the failure ... great
<pstolowski> sil2100, k, thanks for heads up
<Mirv> brendand: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calculator-app-click/
<Mirv> brendand: they all tend to be of the same form (url)
<ogra_> mdeslaur, could you take a look at the ssh discussion between colin and zoltan on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/04/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html ? seems upstream dropped some cyphers, the SDK uses its own ssl lib that can only be used with these cyphers ...
<ogra_> mdeslaur, there is a request from the SDK team to re-enable them in vivid
<ogra_> while i think we could indeed technically re-enable them i would like to hear some security team opinion
 * mdeslaur reads
<ogra_> (there is subsequent discussion between zoltan and me in todays backlog too btw)
<mdeslaur> ogra_: what component is responsible for that?
<ogra_> openssh-server
<ogra_> on the phone side ...
<mdeslaur> ah, I see the qtcreator commit now
<ogra_> not sure what component of QtCreator
<mdeslaur> I'm not thrilled about adding the ciphers back, they were removed for a reason. The real solution is to fix qtcreator by adding in some of the better ciphers. That being said, you could _temporarily_ add them back to the phone image until qtcreator gets updated
<mdeslaur> but as a temporary measure only
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and who keeps track of this
<pmcgowan> ogra_, was a 143 built? trying to debug my updates
<ogra_> and who makes sure that doesnt slip into a potential vivid-rtm if we merge before feature freeze etc
<ogra_> pmcgowan, no, we have image build issues
<pmcgowan> ok
<ogra_> working on them ... with luck there should be an image in a few
<ogra_> ... and so we will ... phew
<ogra_> rootfses build again ... waiting for system-image importer now
<ogra_> ~20-30min
<ogra_> mdeslaur, i'm not so musch worried about adding them back temporary than i am about forgetting that we did that in a few months
<ogra_> *much
<mdeslaur> ogra_: right, someone needs to own the bug to fix qtcreator and to remove the workaround
<mdeslaur> honestly, it's probably as easy to fix qtcreator
<ogra_> bzoltan, ^^^^see backlog
<ogra_> yeah, one would hope so ... especially since it will surely be hit by that in other distros too
<pmcgowan> mdeslaur, whats the fix - to use a different lib?
<mdeslaur> just add a couple of extra algorithms, no?
<mdeslaur> or are those the _only_ ones that are available?
 * mdeslaur looks at source
<mdeslaur> ah, yeah, it's going to require some modifications, hrm
<mdeslaur> I guess adding the ciphers back to the phone images until upstream replaces the ciphers in qtcreator is the workaround for now
<ogra_> hmm, k
<ralsina> traingards, a silo for row #71 pretty please? :-)
<tvoss> davmor2, brendand can I get your help to test vivid silo 7?
<ralsina> trainguards ^
<brendand> tvoss, today is your lucky day
<tvoss> brendand, cool
<tvoss> brendand, please test media playback, too
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 9 DONE (finished: 20141105 13:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/9.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 143 DONE (finished: 20141105 13:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/143.changes ===
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> allthefixes !
<popey> ☹ my phone hung when drawing welcome screen on unlock
<ogra_> popey, i have seen that on the weekend
<ogra_> but no crashes or anything :(
<popey> yeah
<popey> and takes ages to phablet-shell
<popey> i think it's not coming out of sleep properly
<ogra_> well, powerd seems to still work in that state
<popey> hmm
<ogra_> (i can toggle screen on/off with the powerbutton)
<popey> same
 * popey looks for a a bug
<popey> can't find one...
 * popey files one
<brendand> tvoss, ok testing silo 7 now
<tvoss> brendand, ack
<olli> ogra_, is there a list of bugs that were fixed in images since #140?
<ogra_> olli, only if yu look through the individual changelogs ... i think sil has a tool for that
<davmor2> Mirv: I just saw your silo man you need help :P  Silos are not distributions you know :D
<olli> heh
<ogra_> olli, you find the chnagelogs at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-November/thread.html and the list of changed packages at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/143.changes
<fginther> balloons, if you have a moment, can you give this MP to move the core-apps to vivid a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/vivid-core-apps/+merge/240634
<olli> ogra_, I'll wait to talk about sil200's tool
<balloons> fginther, sure
<ogra_> olli, usually lands here ... http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-rtm/ but it takes my change list as input asnd i dont know exactly when it runs, might be manual
<olli> ogra_, I can wait until he is back
<ogra_> well, if it is cron driven it will just show up, but yeah
<ogra_> hmm, still no push notification on my krillin
<ogra_> Chipaca, i thought the cron job for that runs every 5 min now ?
<bfiller> Mirv: can you do a reconfigure on rtm silo 17? just added a package
<Chipaca> ogra_: are you looking at the logs?
<Chipaca> ogra_: you only get the visible notification when it's finished downloading
<ogra_> Chipaca, no, at the images :) i cant look at your server :P
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> hmm
<Chipaca> ogra_: the push client logs when it gets the broadcast; then it calls system image asking to download the image
<Chipaca> unless you've turned off automatic downloads, in which case you get it immediately
<ogra_> i have them on indeed
<Mirv> davmor2: that's the smallest it can be, we could include various other things like updating qtpim snapshots and their reverse dependencies too :) but yeah, you're right that I need help!
<Mirv> bfiller: ok.
<Chipaca> ogra_: and if any of system settings is in the foreground you never see the notification
<ogra_> ok
<Chipaca> ogra_: answering your original question, yes, the cron runs every five minutes
<ogra_> right, i was just wondering since it is more than 30 that the image showed up
<Chipaca> ogra_: you can look at ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-client.log (and in fact, please do)
<Chipaca> ogra_: ok, so please let me see your logs then
<Mirv> bfiller: ^ done
<bfiller> Mirv: thank you
<Chipaca> ogra_: there are some weird things happening wrt this, which if have just happened to you i'd appreciate the logs and such
<seb128> hum, I just got a duplicate update notification
<seb128> is that a known issue?
<Chipaca> "some weird things" -> broadcast arriving but the push helper dying in less-than-useful ways
<seb128> I'm on r141 and there is r143 available
<Chipaca> seb128: no you didn't! :-p
<ogra_> seb128, you probably got mine then :P
<Chipaca> seb128: explain "duplicate"
<ogra_> Chipaca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8836200/
<seb128> Chipaca, the messaging indicate lists 2 "update available" entries
<seb128> indicate->indicator
<Chipaca> seb128: that shouldn't happen
<seb128> just did
<Chipaca> seb128: get me your logs
<Chipaca> stat :)
<seb128> which ones?
<ogra_> Chipaca, this log is gigantic, can you make sure to drop the debug spam before final release goes out ? ß
<Chipaca> ogra_: could you check whether you have a python process alive?
<Chipaca> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-push/logging-is-for-the-birds-tweet-tweet/+merge/240713
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ps ax|grep python
<ogra_> 18506 ?        Sl     0:01 /usr/bin/python3 /usr/sbin/system-image-dbus
<ogra_> seems fine
<seb128> Chipaca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8836225/ if that's the log you want
<Chipaca> ogra_: and check the tail of the push client log again in case it's just died (system-image-dbus should go away shortly after everything stops talking to it afaik)
<ogra_> only one line added since the paste
<ogra_> 2014/11/05 15:15:22.916197 DEBUG ping.
<Chipaca> seb128: yes, it was
<Chipaca> seb128: so, it's explicitly clearing the indicator before posting the new one
<balloons> fginther, you build now for python3 only, amd64 only?
<seb128> Chipaca, that somewhat failed I guess :/
<seb128> hum, the indicator log has
<seb128> g_menu_remove: assertion '0 <= position && position < menu->items->len' failed
<seb128> dunno if that has to do with it
<tvoss> brendand, any first impression?
<Chipaca> seb128: i'll ask larsu
<popey> ogra_: bug 1389718
<ubot5> bug 1389718 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "krillin 142 frozen on welcome screen when unlocking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389718
<brendand> popey, sure you didn't just hit one of the cpu hogs?
<brendand> tvoss, patience :)
<ogra_> popey, confirmed ... pmcgowan olli ^^^^
<popey> brendand: no
<ogra_> brendand, yes, that is different than just being sluggish
<popey> top - 14:24:54 up 17:00,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<popey> its completely idle
<ogra_> the UI hangs hard on the greeter
<ogra_> sometimes the panel is even empty
<brendand> ogra_, sometime that happens and location stuff is going haywire
<ogra_> i have seen this every two days since the weekend
<brendand> popey, right so top is idle
<ogra_> but that is no data or info anywhere to be found
<ogra_> *there
<Chipaca> ogra_: do you still have that device up?
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> Chipaca, system-image-dbus is still sitting there
<ogra_> nothing changed
<fginther> balloons, yes. at one time there was a specific job for running tests with python2, plus the one for python3 because detecting just proved to be unreliable. Now that everything is python3, there is only need for a single generic job
<balloons> fginther, right.. I left a comment, a little nitpick and a note about some future work we need to do.
<Chipaca> ogra_: please pastebin the output of
<Chipaca> ogra_: gdbus call --session --dest com.ubuntu.Postal --object-path /com/ubuntu/Postal/_ --method com.ubuntu.Postal.PopAll _ubuntu-system-settings
<brendand> tvoss, you might have broken video rotation
<fginther> balloons, thanks! I'll get a comment added
<tvoss> brendand, that's a bit weird. How do you test?
<rsalveti> ogra_: great, seems we can now build images again
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, that was a hard bone to chew though
<ogra_> Chipaca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8836388/
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks for working on that
<ogra_> np
<ogra_> rsalveti, in general out rtm seed changes will now be rather hackish ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah =\
<ogra_> needing to hack meta directly
<rsalveti> urgh
<ogra_> yeah
<Chipaca> ogra_: INteresting. thanks.
<brendand> tvoss, take a video in portrait mode and view it in the photo roll
<brendand> tvoss, it will be sideways
<brendand> tvoss, it will be played in the correct orientation though
<ogra_> jhodapp, is that the thumbnail rotation fix you are working on ^^^ ?
<jhodapp> ogra_, the video yes, but the preview in the photo roll is not me
<jhodapp> ogra_, that's Satoris
<tvoss> jhodapp, but it's a known issue?
<jhodapp> tvoss, yes
<tvoss> brendand, ^
<brendand> jhodapp, sorry i thought that was fixed in RTM
<jhodapp> brendand, if it was I've never seen it :)
<jhodapp> brendand, we need to ping Satoris to see if he ever got that landed
<jhodapp> brendand, he was working on it in DC
<tvoss> brendand, just tried without my silo, same issue
<brendand> tvoss, ok
<tvoss> brendand, did you see any unity 8 crash?
<brendand> tvoss, not so far. but haven't been using it that long
<tvoss> brendand, ack
<tvoss> brendand, it will go through full qa for that anyway
<tvoss> brendand, do you test vivid or rtm?
<brendand> tvoss, vivid, as you asked
<tvoss> brendand, ack and thx
<ogra_> Chipaca, do you need anything more ? else i'll force the update
<Chipaca> ogra_: dmesg?
<Chipaca> ogra_: just in case :)
<ogra_> Chipaca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8836542/ ... beware, it is hugfe
<ogra_> *huge even
<sil2100> Ursinha: right, missed the test, fixed it now - before I can land this I need to talk with slangasek or someone from the archive admins first though
<sil2100> :)
<Chipaca> ogra_: for next time, remind me to ask you for dmesg -T :)
<ogra_> Chipaca, one sec
<Chipaca> ogra_: nah, it's fine
<Chipaca> ogra_: nothing there of interest to me :-(
<ogra_> yeah, it looked like ... apart from the sleep and wakeup messages perhaps
<Chipaca> was hoping for a juice OOM or something :)
<ogra_> heh
<Chipaca> anyway, school run
<Ursinha> sil2100: okay :)
<sil2100> slangasek: ping
<thostr_> jhodapp: brendand: the rotation fix is in vivid... back then it wasn't seen as critical enough
<fginther> balloons, I added a bug report
<jhodapp> thostr_, it's not in vivid yet, just confirmed that with Satoris
<jhodapp> thostr_, he's going to get it landed in vivid shortly
<satoris> This is the MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/thumbnailer/videoflip/+merge/238907
<thostr_> jhodapp: ok. brendand: how critical do you see this for rtm? adding to wishlist?
<jhodapp> thostr_, I personally think it's pretty critical since it's a very easy bug to spot for anybody
<satoris> I'd want to talk to jamesh first. Thumbnailer does not have an rtm branch yet because we have kept them identical for the time being.
<thostr_> satoris: but if it's identical then landing to rtm should be even easier, no?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train is incapable of landing MPs into RTM if that package was previously synced from vivid. you have to mangle the versions and upload manually
<sil2100> thostr_, brendand: what bug are you  talking about now?
<ogra_> sil2100, thumbnail rotation
<ogra_> it is on the list somewhere
<satoris> thostr_: there's stuff to land in trunk that will never make it into rtm. One of the reasons being that they are not for super duper critical top blockers.
<satoris> Eventually we need different branches.
<satoris> If we just want to land this one thing to rtm and trunk, then there's no problem.
<satoris> Though didn't it already land in rtm, I remember someone from qa testing it and verifying that it works?
<brendand> satoris, yes it did - http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/pr.png
<brendand> satoris, maybe it never landed in vivid though?
<satoris> brendand: it's spreadsheet line 22.
<satoris> "Ready to build".
<brendand> satoris, ok - that's your concern now :)
<satoris> brendand: I distinctly remember talking to mirv about this ages ago (last week?). There was some confusion at the time. Why has it not built the packages by now and what do we need to do to make it happen?
<brendand> satoris, the landing team can help you with that
<brendand> sil2100, ^
<satoris> Ok, thanks.
<sil2100> satoris: let me take a look at that silo
<sil2100> satoris: ok, just so you know - with this, trunk will start pointing to vivid releases from now on
<satoris> sil2100: ack, should we set up a branch for rtm and if yes are there instructions on how to do that correctly?
<sil2100> satoris: this depends on how you want to develop - if you're certain that anything that you work on eventually should go to ubuntu-rtm, then you can stay with one trunk and just sync to ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> satoris: but if you think you want to develop features/changes that are not meant for ubuntu-rtm, then just do a copy of the current trunk to some different name and use that one for ubuntu-rtm landings
<sil2100> Where you would only cherry-pick changes that are rtm-enabled
<satoris> Ok, thanks for the info.
<brendand> tvoss, so i don't get any volume overlay at all here
<brendand> tvoss, unless somehow that feature isn't in vivid...
<sil2100> pstolowski: can you try working on your silo now? e.g. rebuilding it?
<pstolowski> sil2100, ok
<pstolowski> sil2100, i'll soon need to do the same excercise with new rtm branch for another project (unity-scopes-shell)
<sil2100> pstolowski: if all works correctly for -api, then it should work for all branches now
<sil2100> I bumped the ubuntu-rtm version number to the current development focus
<sil2100> (it's a hotfix, but we need to figure out how to proceed with this for the future)
<cjwatson> ogra_,mdeslaur: I'd like to review whatever you/whoever do to fiddle with cipher configs, btw; not around that much this week but I'll see highlights eventually
<sil2100> tvoss: hey! How's the CPU eater bug? What's the overall status on all fronts?
<ogra_> cjwatson, will show you once i have somethin
<bzoltan> cjwatson: ogra_: mdeslaur: would it be possible to enable those "unsafe" ciphers only when the dev mode is switched on? The  fix for QtCreator to support the more safe ciphers are not going to come quick.. more like months than weeks.
<ogra_> bzoltan, i would just add them to the hardcoded cmdline we already have in the ssh.override upstart job
<cjwatson> yes, that sounds like a good idea to make it easier to control
<ogra_> fancy dev mode integration is just extra work for something we want to drop asap
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, i imagine the implementation is trivial, my biggest fear is that we forget about it (which is why i'm so reluctant to add it)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: I'm surprised it's that hard though; a minimal fix for 6.7 interoperability doesn't require a fundamental new cipher implementation, just running it in a different mode (CTR rather than CBC)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: And QtC uses libbotan, as far as I can see, which already supports CTR mode
<cjwatson> SshEncryptionFacility::makeCipherMode and SshDecryptionFacility::makeCipherMode would need to be made smarter of course
<cjwatson> I appreciate that it requires getting somebody with relevant competence to care, but it looks like it needs plumbing rather than actual difficult new crypto code
<cjwatson> Bumping to aes256-ctr rather than just aes128-ctr while there would be a good idea too, but that actually does look trivial once the cipher mode stuff is done
<slangasek> sil2100: contentless pong? :)
<sil2100> slangasek: hey! I made a hotfix for CI Train which I'm not sure if is good or not - people had trouble with releasing stuff to rtm from their RTM trunks when they made any syncs from vivid before
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  you are right. But note that it is about changing the QtC upstream code, what has never been quick. Even if it is a single line change. Also , the fix would land on teh upstream's trunk and migrating to a new QtC would take some time too. It is more time consuming job than difficult.
<sil2100> slangasek: as per topic, every sync from vivid carried a 15.04 number in the version number, while native builds for ubuntu-rtm used 14.10 in the versions
<sil2100> slangasek: so what I did I made it to now use 15.04 as well
<sil2100> slangasek: + the additional append of ~rtm of course
<cjwatson> bzoltan: Well, that's certainly the type of change we ought to cherry-pick
<bzoltan> cjwatson: at least we managed to draw the upstream's attention to it https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTCREATORBUG-13340 I will for sure backport the fix in a form of distro patch to LTS and U/V when it comes out.
<cjwatson> Great
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: None
<slangasek> sil2100: I don't understand the concern here - this is just about whether it's ok to use 15.04 as the version number for packages in rtm/14.09?
<sil2100> Yes
<ogra_> well, there isnt really an alternative :)
<sil2100> So I made it that ubuntu-rtm-built silos will generate version numbers in the format of 1.1+15.04.20141105~rtm now instead of 1.1+14.10.20141105~rtm - just asking in case you have any better ways of solving this
<sil2100> To enable both syncs and 'native' builds
<sil2100> tvoss: ping
<sil2100> ricmm: ping
<ricmm> sil2100: sup
<pstolowski> sil2100, #60 has been built ok
<ricmm> sil2100: whats up?
<sil2100> pstolowski: \o
<sil2100> ricmm: hey! How's the media-hub fix for the CPU issue, is that landed already?
<ricmm> sil2100: its moving through the bowels of the landing process
<sil2100> davmor2: meeting!
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 new device tarball, incoming
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20141105-4a6bca7.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20141105-4a6bca7.changes
<ogra_> whee !!
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-testresults-20141105-4a6bca7.ods
<john-mcaleely> this will be the last 'universal' tarball. next time I'll be doing separate ones for rtm & V
<john-mcaleely> any chance of davmor2 or brendand taking a look at this when they have time in their queue
<john-mcaleely> fixes are from the list, but not TOPBLOCKER
<john-mcaleely> (to make priority calls)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^ :-)
<brendand> davmor2, add that to the trello board
<brendand> john-mcaleely, davmor2 should be able to look at it today/tomorrow
<john-mcaleely> brendand, sounds perfect, thanks!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: but all from the wishlist, right?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yes
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, sil2100: what all there is only one change :)
<tedg> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 85 please?
<ogra_> davmor2, but it will make your logs 50MB smaller :)
<ribru> tedg: vivid 24
<davmor2> ogra_: turn logs off they will be at 0MB then ;)
<ogra_> haha
<tedg> ribru, thanks!
<ribru> tedg: you're welcome!
<ribru> infinity: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.12.0+15.04.20141105-0ubuntu1.diff here's the response to your NACK, can you confirm it's now up to your standards? thx
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, but it's a change on 'the list' :-)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: indeed I didn't say it wasn't, it was just the way sil2100 said ALL
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, :-)
<john-mcaleely> set logic still works for 1 item in the set :-P
<tvoss> davmor2, you still around?
<tvoss> sil2100, pong
<ogra_> dont disturb davmor2 he is testing a heavy patchset in the device tarball :P
<tvoss> sil2100, or better: ping
<sil2100> tvoss: ping pong
<sil2100> ogra_: ;p
<ogra_> :)
<john-mcaleely> lol
<davmor2> ogra_: no I'm not I was at tea and then I have the sanity testing on mako to finish first :P
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: None
<ribru> tvoss: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-007-2-publish/28/console needs top approvals
<tvoss> ribru, ack, gimme two
<tvoss> ribru, top-approved
<ribru> tvoss: thanks
<davmor2> tvoss: I'm back around now
<tvoss> davmor2, ack
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: can you check the permissions on the tar ball please
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, argh
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, I can. I have. they are now fixed. sorry!
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: makes it easier to test when you can download it :)
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, over-rated!
 * davmor2 Fails the tarball on grounds of untestability 
<sil2100> davmor2: ;)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, sil2100, ogra_: right flashing now
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: about an hour I'll give you a ping
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, I'll be around
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, thanks!
<ribru> ungh
 * sil2100 jumps out for a while, bbl
<balloons> ping fginther
<fginther> balloons, hey
<balloons> fginther, :-) howdy. So I have a quick question/ request. Can we make sure all the click jobs for core apps on s-jenkins build automagically after a merge to trunk? It seems calender for instance does not:
<balloons> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/
<fginther> balloons, yeah that just sounds like a bug in the job, I can try to fix that
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: None
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: so the sanity test passed, next to look at the logs and see what that is like :)
<john-mcaleely> \o/
<ogra_> still noisy i guess
<ogra_> but a lot less than before :)
<ogra_> (not one line per second at least)
<brendand> tvoss, around?
<john-mcaleely> when the machine was 'doing nothing', the logs did seem to stop when I looked
<tvoss> bregma, yup
<john-mcaleely> which seemed like a plus
<tvoss> brendand, for the volume overlay: that's not in vivid
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, yeah, but fallung asleep and waking up still produce like 30lines or so per event
<john-mcaleely> it's an important event!
<ogra_> lol
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<brendand> tvoss, yeah realised that in the end
<brendand> tvoss, after reflashing
<brendand> tvoss, seems like a few things have not landed there
<tvoss> brendand, yup
<tvoss> brendand, so with that, I set the vivid silo to testing done
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -l /var/log/syslog   -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 550734 Nov  5 20:02 /var/log/syslog    That doesn't in comparison to the -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 2438369 Nov  5 20:04 /var/log/syslog on mako that has been up for 2 hours
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I'd say let it loose
<brendand> tvoss, and the crashing is apparently gone - bonus!
<ogra_> yay
<tvoss> brendand, yup
<davmor2> ogra_: should be roughly a 40-45% reduction that's not bad
<ogra_> i want 90-95% :P
<ogra_> but yeah, its a good start :)
<davmor2> ogra_: turn all logs off you get 100% :P
<davmor2> ogra_: man you had to talk to john-mcaleely about falling asleep and now we get no response from him,  I blame you entirely ;)
<ogra_> hahaha
<davmor2> ogra_: you and your hypnotic text
<ogra_> *grin*
<davmor2> ogra_: no that would be a proper Muhahahahaha and rubbing of hands :)
<davmor2> evil plotting ahead :)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: None
<ribru> Saviq: vivid 16
<ribru> kgunn: ^
<kgunn> sah-weet
<bfiller> ribru: can you publish rtm silo 6 please?
<sergiusens> plars: hey, do the jobs/workers auto update from ppa:phablet-team/tools ?
<plars> sergiusens: no
<sergiusens> plars: you copy to another ppa?
<sergiusens> plars: or just do it manually?
<plars> sergiusens: not at the moment, but I would assume that we'll need to once it goes over to an is-control production server
<plars> sergiusens: at the moment, we have some control over the box, so we just update packages as needed
<sergiusens> plars: when the adb stuff lands, you'll need what landed in vivid today
<plars> sergiusens: ok, what's changing?
<plars> sergiusens: and we're not running vivid, we're on trusty
<sergiusens> plars: adb only enabled after the screen is unlocked
<sergiusens> plars: it's the same package ppa-copy-ed
<plars> sergiusens: err, so is there a new option for this? or does --developer-mode still take care of it all for us?
<sergiusens> plars: it's what I had you test during the sprint, no new option, no flag day, no zero day; --developer-mode takes care of it
<sergiusens> plars: and it's harmless to use before the device stuff lands
<plars> sergiusens: I didn't test this during the sprint did I? I thought all I tested was the new ubuntu-device-flash that added subcommands
<sergiusens> plars: right
<sergiusens> plars: but it's a noop today
<plars> sergiusens: ok, when do you expect it will hit the ppa?
<sergiusens> plars: as soon as you want it too
<sergiusens> plars: when would you want to update?
<plars> sergiusens: I can update it anytime
<sergiusens> plars: great, I'll ping you once copied
<john-mcaleely> so, thanks davmor2
<john-mcaleely> I guess I push this tarball then ogra_ ?
<sergiusens> plars: will you juju setup the box eventually?
<plars> sergiusens: it's like that now
<sergiusens> plars: oh, nice
<plars> :)
<john-mcaleely> in the absense of ogra_ I think I need to check with the trainguards to see if a build is underway right now?
<john-mcaleely> if not, I think I'm clear to push
<ribru> john-mcaleely: a build of what?
<sergiusens> john-mcaleely: I can check on cdimage
<john-mcaleely> ribru that ^ thanks sergiusens
<ribru> cool
<sergiusens> john-mcaleely: nothing seems to be running on cdimage
<john-mcaleely> sergiusens, thanks. I'll push it then :-)
<john-mcaleely> ogra, sergiusens pushed. should see a build appear in 30 mins or so
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, ^
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^
<infinity> bregma: That new changelog looks much better, thanks!
<bregma> infinity, I'm still learning how to defeat the ci-train robot's idea of what a good changelog looks like
 * bregma is getting a bigger hammer
<infinity> sil2100: What's the magic required to register my ACK of bregma's compiz changes?
<AlbertA2> trainguards: can vivid silo landing-017 be published?
<nik90> sergiusens, ogra_: Who do I talk to with regards to the volume of a phone call or alarm? Since the recent update (#6 on N4), despite the volume slider set to maximum, I can barely hear a phone call or an alarm. I just read an email in the mailing list where another person also experienced this.
<tedg> trainguards, can you please publish vivid/24 ?
<sergiusens> nik90: that would be rsalveti
<nik90> sergiusens: cool, thnx
<ribru> kenvandine: mterry: any core devs around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_location-service_2.1+15.04.20141105.1-0ubuntu1.diff is adding boost-dev, IIRC that's tricky
 * kenvandine looks
<ribru> tedg: sorry was on lunch, published
<kenvandine> ribru, that looks fine
<kenvandine> +1
<tedg> ribru, No worries, thanks!
<ribru> tedg: you're welcome
<ribru> kenvandine: isn't there some kind of restriction where boost-dev can't be in main, you have to check which individual boost components you're using and only depend on those instead? like boost-dev is too large a thing and brings in too many unused deps or something
<kenvandine> it is in main
<kenvandine> the dev package needs some headers from boost to work, so it's really so other apps that build depend on location service
<kenvandine> get the right build depends
<kenvandine> one thing that has bitten us in versioned dev packages
<kenvandine> like libboost-54-dev
<kenvandine> or something... that has caused all kinds of pain in the past
<ribru> kenvandine: hm, not sure what I'm thinking of then
<kenvandine> well there are a bunch of broken down ones
<kenvandine> we wouldn't want the runtime of location service to depend on all of libboost
<kenvandine> but this is just the -dev package
<kenvandine> depending on the other -dev
<kenvandine> it could make builds faster if they depended on libboost-math1.55-dev
<ribru> kenvandine: ahhh ok, it's the runtime I'm thinking of then. thx
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> if all they needed was in that
<kenvandine> but then again... that's versioned hell
<kenvandine> i think there are virtuals for all of those actually
<kenvandine> but for dev packages, i wouldn't make a stink about it
<rsalveti> nik90: is this with vivid?
<rsalveti> nothing changed in the audio stack, wonder if something else is causing that bug
<nik90> rsalveti: no this is rtm image #6 stable image
<nik90> it seems another person on the mailing list has that issue
<rsalveti> nik90: that's interesting, mind opening a bug?
<rsalveti> could be against pulseaudio, will try to take a look
<nik90> I talked to brendand about it, and he said I should try adjusting the volume while receiving the call since that would then change the ringer volume instead of the media volume.
<nik90> If that doesnt fix it, then I will report the bug
<rsalveti> right, it depends on the active role
<rsalveti> for you to change the current volume for voice call you need to have an active voice call in place
<rsalveti> and then try changing volume
<rsalveti> without anything playing, it'll change the volume for the alert role by default
<rsalveti> which means ringtone
<rsalveti> same for alarm and multimedia
<nik90> rsalveti: which is fine, but there should still be a UI for this where it shows the volume for individual roles
<rsalveti> nik90: indeed, that's something that would be part of system settings
<nik90> rsalveti: is that something targetted for rtm, or ota?
<rsalveti> probably for ota, but would need to check
<nik90> ok
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-06
<robru> hurr durr i'm a shurr
<Mirv> morning again
<robru> Mirv: oh hello! I *just* merged some experimental stuff into production, so watch out for weird failures. I'll stay up for a bit to revert it if anything goes wrong, just ping me
<robru> Mirv: builds were tested in preprod but publishing and cleaning is totally untested and may explode
<robru> indeed I've broken cleaning. excellent!
<robru> tedg: false alarm, I'm breaking stuff
<Mirv> robru: ok :)
<robru> heh, check-publication-migration is working ;-)
<Mirv> robru: publishing seems to be working, too
<robru> Mirv: oh sweet
<robru> Mirv: ok I'm gonna try to fix cleaning instead of reverting everything...
<robru> Mirv: but if I can't fix it in an hour then I'll revert and try again tomorrow
<Mirv> sounds good
<Mirv> eh, that's not true though ^
<Mirv> it's not yet anywhere, the keyboard
<Mirv> the rsync line looks correct so I'd expect it to appear soon though
<Mirv> yes, now it appeared
<Mirv> robru: but the check-publication-migration failed there ^. it's still pending https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/0.99.trunk.phablet2+14.10.20141104~rtm-0ubuntu1
<robru> shit
<robru> damnit
<robru> I didn't really touch check-publication-migration though.
<robru> oh, I did tinker with a function that check_publication_migration calls. damn. ok I'm loading with debugging statements!
<robru> hm
<robru> ok well i've fixed merge & clean
<robru> Mirv: ok I think I fixed check_publication_migration as well, but silo rtm 6 now really is published so it's tough to say. let's keep an eye on that...
<robru> hmmm
<robru> wut
<robru> cihelp did citrain jenkins just get rebooted or something? strange anonymous job termination plus I got logged out just seconds after submitting a job
<robru> oh well that's good at least ;-)
<robru> Mirv: ok check_publication_migration is fixed ^
<robru> I like how check_publication_migration's default thing is to claim all packages are migrated in the event of an error. "oh something broke? all packages are migrated!!"
<robru> ugh
<Mirv> robru: ok, great!
<Mirv> nice defaults
<Mirv> a bit like these "Error! Success!" of the past
<robru> Mirv: yeah it's the same old architectural deficiency shining through various cracks
<robru> tedg: ok sorry for the highlight spamming there, your silo was successfully merged & cleaned despite that strange signal 15 message there. I confirmed your trunk branch has the right stuff in it ;-)
<robru> sweet this is looking really good.
<robru> Mirv: ok I'm gonna land this
<Mirv> robru: sure, all seems good now so far
<robru> Mirv: ok I'll be around for a little bit, but if anything explodes, just run the deploy job with DEPLOY_PROD_REVISION set to -3 to get it back to a known working state. -2 will put it into a state where syncs don't work
<Mirv> robru: everything seems still fine, although I'm only playing with the qt silo atm
<Mirv> probably there will be no reason to deploy the older version
<robru> Mirv: yeah dunno, my last branch also seemed fine but then some corner car came up that was broken. The train is a fickle mistress
<robru> *case
<Mirv> that she is
<popey> Mirv: when you get a moment could you please upload  http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.534_all.click - I think balloons may have tried last night, but I don't see it in the store.
<tvoss> good morning
<Mirv> popey: calendar uploaded
<popey> thanks Mirv
<sil2100> Damn, I feel like a zombie
<ogra_> hmm, unity8 is still freaking out in topbefore/after everywhere
 * Mirv has loads of crashes in /var/crash from playing around for the morning
<Mirv> or had, rather, just reflashing
<ogra_> we have only 3 in smoke-testing
<ogra_> my volume overlay comes up at the very top of the screen again (covering the panel)
<ogra_> this happens every other image to me ... totally random
<popey> ogra_: on krillin? not seen that here
<ogra_> popey, yeah, on krillin, i showed it to john-mcaleely at the sprint ... it was gone for a while but now i have it randomly back after every other OTA
<ogra_> havent seen it for at least three images though
<ogra_> hah, fun
<ogra_> now it is gone
<ogra_> (i disconnected my BT speaker)
<sil2100> We still didn't get the CPU-load-fixes in, right?
<tvoss> sil2100, nope, one part of them is on the way in rtm 9
<sil2100> brendand, davmor2: for QA, how many people do we have now in the EU timezone? Just 2 people?
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks :)
 * Mirv bootstrap flashed latest vivid, stares at spinning Ubuntu logo
<brendand> sil2100, 4
 * Mirv waits for the step 1 from the new QA plan to be implemented (only release images to -proposed that boot & run unity8)
<ev> robru: it ran out of space
<brendand> Mirv, ?
<ev> See #is-outage
<ev> And https://bugs.launchpad.net/ci-train/+bug/1389968
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1389968 not found
<brendand> Mirv, oh vivid. pfff
<Mirv> brendand: it was discussed during the sprint that there should be a gatekeeper that non-booting images wouldn't be released. I assume that would make sense (when it's available) on vivid too.
<Mirv> brendand: ;)
<brendand> Mirv, it would indeed
<Mirv> brendand: how much before you wanted this "rtm-022 ping"? there's something to test there now, I just find it a bit hard to test with the unity8 crashes and scope unreliability in general.
<brendand> Mirv, whenever you're ready to test it
<sil2100> ev: hey! I'll comment on that in a minute
<ev> Thanks sil2100
<Mirv> brendand: I'm ready to test it in the sense that lorn could use feedback on the bug whether there's an improvement or not. I did get music scope image downloads over 3G, but I also had problems that I don't know if they are related to the qtbase or the unity8 problems.
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, did we decide it was a difference with OTA vs clean flashes?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, iirc we firstly did but then discovered someone else who had OTAed and didnt see it
<ogra_> and set the bug to incomplete
<sil2100> davmor2: ping! Meetong
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, I need to ask for updates to system-image.u.c, so it takes different tarballs for rtm & vivid
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, I've tried to find that file you sent me at the sprint in my logs
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, but have failed to find it :-(
<brendand> Saviq, i was testing silo 4 yesterday
<Saviq> brendand, yes, I know you did not like the indicator syncing
<Saviq> brendand, we're looking into it now, all else fails I'll pull the relevant changes from silo 4
<brendand> Saviq, thanks. i also felt like it was crashing more often, but they were the same crashes as usual, not new ones
<Saviq> brendand, I think the qtubuntu-media fix only landed later than when you were testing
<brendand> Saviq, well i don't think i had landed yet
<Saviq> or even..
<alan_g> cihelp in the transition to vivid mir-ci seems to have lost some builds: specifically mir-mediumtests-utopic-touch has no vivid equivalent. Before: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-ci/2008/console, after: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-ci/2022/console. What's going on?
<popey> stupid webcam
 * Mirv flashes vivid 9
<davmor2> popey: you should have a warning "May contain flashing images" as your lower 1/3 ;)
<popey> heh
<popey> yes!
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 11 building (started: 20141106 10:05) ===
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8849582/
<cjwatson> (that's nusakan:/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/etc/config)
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, thanks
<vila> alan_g: looks like the mir-mediumtests-vivid-touch doesn't exist, will ping fginther
<alan_g> vila: thanks
<ev> robru, sil2100, Ursinha-afk: public service announcement: if you move files around in lp:cupstream2distro's citrain directly, do be sure to update the jenkins charm and/or lp:ci-train
<ev> as this has broken the production deployment
<pstolowski> brendand, hello, fyi the topblocker bug from #50 has been tested by us and is ready for qa sign off
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, here's how I think it should look http://paste.ubuntu.com/8849746/
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, there are now 3 tarballs available for system-image.u.c: utopic, ubuntu-rtm-14.09, master (vivid)
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, right now, all three are identical, and contain what is in the single lookup now
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, I believe I need to publish separate updates today for vivid & ubuntu-rtm
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, does the update make sense to you?
<ev> robru, sil2100, Ursinha-afk: this is also why while having a remote branch that production pulls from gives you flexibility, it's a fundamentally broken approach as it's all too easy to get out of sync when things aren't carefully coordinated. Tar'ing up the code and making that part of the deployment fixes this.
<ev> obviously not blaming you guys for any of this - it's a creation you've inherited - but I want to make sure we take the right lessons from it
<ev> fix cowboy'ed onto production. jacekn is working on doing an upgrade-charm to pick up the real fix in the jenkins charm
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely: I'm at a conference right now.  Could you please mail me a diff (*not* the whole new file)?
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, sure
<popey> ogra_: vivid 10 on mako known broken?
<ogra_> popey, ask Mirv and davmor2 :P
<ogra_> they showed it in the meeting
<davmor2> popey: yeap ogra_ is meant to be fixing it though
<ogra_> popey, i triggered 11 (see above) to make sure we are not missing anything from the android update, 11 might or might not work
<davmor2> ogra_: fix it faster
<ogra_> :P
<popey> kk
<davmor2> ogra_: no faster not more sarcastically :P
<ogra_> haha
<sil2100> ev: ACK
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> the bootchart for vivid 10 looks interesting
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-phablet-vivid-10.png
<ogra_> looks like media-hub is in a crashing loop .... tearing down unity8 with it
<Mirv> popey: I went back to 9 to test qt
<popey> ta
<popey> will revert
<tvoss> ogra_, do you have the new device tarball?
<ogra_> tvoss, where ? krillin ? yes, since yesterday
<Ursinha> ev: understood, but not sure if files were moved around, robru was working on changing relative/absolute paths in the code, I wonder if that broke things?
<tvoss> ogra_, the one that is required for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/2.0.0+15.04.20141105.1-0ubuntu1
<tvoss> ogra_, also: got crash file for media-hub?
<ogra_> tvoss, note the above is vivid on mako ... that should have the changes in the new android package
<ogra_> and yes, i have crashes
<Ursinha> ev: if you are talking about bug 1389968, then the problem seems to be that the charms weren't updated to reflect how setup_citrain gets parameters (not that files were moved around), but your point still stands -- thanks for pointing that out
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1389968 could not be found
<tvoss> ogra_, did you upload them, yet? oops idea would be helfpul
<tvoss> s/idea/id
<ogra_> tvoss, https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/5bdbf2a4-65a4-11e4-80e5-fa163e525ba7
<tvoss> ogra_, ouch, somehwere in android
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> ricmm, ^^^
<ogra_> (oh, i think he is flying today)
<ogra_> we might have to wait for rsalveti
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 11 DONE (finished: 20141106 11:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/11.changes ===
<ogra_> tvoss, ^^ looks like hybris simply had not migrated for image 10
<ogra_> 11 should boot
<ogra_> Mirv, popey ^^^^
<popey> dammit, 9 just finished ☻
<popey> huh, no volume overlay when changing up/down
<davmor2> popey: but now you can ota to 11
<popey> ya
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks.
 * popey updates
<popey> 111 is good
<popey> er, 11
<popey> got a bit excited there
<ogra_> haha
<john-mcaleely> +100
<brendand> popey, nope that never landed in vivid
<brendand> popey, as i found out yesterday
<ev> Ursinha: already fixed :)
<ev> Ursinha: what broke it was renaming files, yeah
<ev> but what's more fundamentally broken is that this production environment references a remote bzr branch that can change underneath it
<ev> it really should've been that the code got bundled with the deployment
<ev> and requests were made to webops for further updates
<Ursinha> ev: got it
<davmor2> brendand, sil2100, ogra_: Mako vivid 11 has buttons not swipe http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/buttons.png
<brendand> sil2100, isn't stuff meant to land in vivid first?
<brendand> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> brendand, davmor2, it's the telephony service that needs adapting
<Saviq> and yeah, they did not land it in vivid yet
<Saviq> we did our part
<davmor2> Saviq, brendand: it hasn't landed in RTM either this is buttons too
<brendand> davmor2, well no - i'm testing that now
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, it's silo 4 that has that actually
<ricmm> ogra_: so no breakage? :)
<ricmm> slow migration bots ;)
<ogra_> ricmm, yeah, just out-of-sync
<Saviq> davmor2, it's in silo
<Saviq> so yeah, the telephony bit landed in rtm, not in vivid, unity8 bits the other way round
 * davmor2 blames ogra_ obviously for vivid 10 being broken ;)
<ogra_> yeah, my hybris fiddling broke everything
<brendand> Saviq, so what about silo 4 then?
<Saviq> brendand, dednick pung you somewhere, will come here shortly
<brendand> Saviq, i didn't get anything
<dednick> brendand: hi
<brendand> dednick, hello
<Saviq> fight!
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> /food
<ogra_> food fight ?
<Saviq> ogra_, you kinky you
<ogra_> :D
<dednick> brendand: pinged you on touch awhile ago. nevermind :)
<dednick> brendand: i've tried out silo 16 but can't get the sound out of sync? what are your steps?
<brendand> dednick, sound?
<dednick> brendand: kgunn said the flight mode and sound settings in system settings were stll getting out of sync with indicators
<brendand> dednick, the problem i have is that flight mode toggles back and forth when you switch it on
<Saviq> brendand, ah, that's an indicator-network issue
<dednick> brendand: i think it's because of the backend
<brendand> Saviq, is there a fix pending for it?
<Saviq> brendand, we tell it "go to flight mode", a second or so later we check the value, but it's still "no flight mode", then another second after that it comes back with "yeah, I turned flight mode on"
<brendand> Saviq, it looks crappy though
<Saviq> brendand, it does, I agree, and no I don't think there's a fix, but then that's required for the switches to remain in sync
<Saviq> Wellark, so, indicator-network taking a long time (like multiple seconds) to acknowledge flight mode setting, what can be done?
<kgunn> Saviq: dednick ....but with silo 16, i can toggle flight mode quickly and get it to "stick" seemingly
<Saviq> kgunn, I think it depends on your setup, basically the network indicator is waiting for urfkill (?) to say "yeah, you're in flight mode"
<Saviq> and it's switching hardware about that might take some time I think
<dednick> kgunn: the indicators and settings use a differnt method to working the flight mode. i think something is getting screwy somewhere in the backend
<john-mcaleely> so, does 'rtm silo 9' have a pair for (I'm guessing) vivid?
<john-mcaleely> and how would I find out?
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, ^ ?
<kgunn> john-mcaleely: grep the sheet for landing-009
<john-mcaleely> oh, are the numbers the same on both distros?
<Saviq> no
<kgunn> dednick: also, for sound, if i select silent mode...the little speaker+sound wave icons stays...
<john-mcaleely> kgunn, no luck :-(
<Saviq> tvoss, is there a vivid silo for what rtm 9 is?
<Saviq> john-mcaleely, but also, that silo looks like a sync, meaning that is already *in* vivid
<brendand> dednick, i can get the sound toggles to be out of sync here too
<john-mcaleely> aha. interesting.
<john-mcaleely> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> john-mcaleely, if you look at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=009
<brendand> dednick, without the silo
<Saviq> john-mcaleely, it says "spreadsheet row 62"
<john-mcaleely> it does indeed
<dednick> brendand: yeah.. that's what the silo fixes
<Saviq> john-mcaleely, you can then go to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc&pli=1#gid=0
<brendand> dednick, ok
<dednick> kgunn: do you mean the icon?
<Saviq> john-mcaleely, and see how the silo is set up, it says "sync:ubuntu,vivid" there, meaning it simply picked all the packages up from vivid
<kgunn> dednick: yep gimme a sec...will video
<Saviq> /reallyfood
<john-mcaleely> Saviq, aha, thanks. makes some sense.
<john-mcaleely> unping rsalveti  :-)
<dednick> kgunn: i dont think silent mode is connceted to an icon. it doesnt change if i change in indicators either.
<dednick> unless you mean the really annoying icon which pops up in the system settings page.
<kgunn> dednick: then how the heck is a user supposed to glance at phone and see he's on silent mode ? :P
<kgunn> sholdn't the icon change to a speaker+'X' instead of sound waves
<dednick> kgunn: hehe. yeah, well it should. bug in indicator-sound i guess
<brendand> kgunn, so i really don't want to land this unless i hear that either a fix is imminent (like in a silo almost ready for sign-off), or that this is the desired behaviour for RTM
<kgunn> brendand: it might be that we're not the ones to fix it
<dednick> kgunn: hm. so apparently "mute" and "silent mode" are not the same things...
<Saviq> brendand, kgunn, dednick, we could pull the sync branch from the silo and come up with a proper fix afterwards, but that will mean breakage, as opposed to visual awkwardness
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, but we don't do <|× for either ;)
<Saviq> so def. a bug in indicator-sound
<dednick> Saviq: pull the u8 sync branch you mean?
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<kgunn> Saviq: breakage how ?
<dednick> Saviq: no breakage. will be same as before
<Saviq> kgunn, same breakage we have now I mean
<kgunn> :)
<Saviq> so we're getting out of sync, with dednick's branch we're in sync, but visually awkward
<dednick> right. so the indicator will just be wrong.
<kgunn> dednick: but it's eventually right
<dednick> ya
<kgunn> i mean it does correct eventually
<Saviq> kgunn, with dednick's branch, not without it
<kgunn> (but awkward indeed)
<kgunn> Saviq: got it....
<Saviq> so yeah, IMO it's better to be correct but awkward vs. wrong
<Saviq> brendand, ↑?
<kgunn> man Saviq said it better....that's what i tried to say to brendand y'day
<dednick> worth noting that i dont think the settings corrects itself :/
<Saviq> dednick, not before your branch in silo 16 that is?
<dednick> Saviq: silo16 doesnt add autocorrecting.
<dednick> Saviq: the USS branch i mean
<dednick> with the timer thingy
<Saviq> dednick, should it?
<dednick> Saviq: well, for the same reason we have done in u8.
<kgunn> dednick: so i'm on silo 16....and system-settings seems to follow
<kgunn> even eventually
<kgunn> hmmm dednick this seems way better than last night (flight mode toggling)
<kgunn> ah...cause i installed ofono sim stuff
<kgunn> faster than a real radio
<dednick> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/1390067
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390067 in The Sound Menu "Silent mode does not change the icon to the mute icon (or like)" [Undecided,New]
<dednick> kgunn: yeah, that would do it. probably works every time as well...
<Mirv> boiko: bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/history-service/save_timestamps_utc/+merge/240337 not approved, ready for publishing otherwise
<Saviq> brendand, so, just to restate: with silo 4 we're correct, but awkward, without it we're wrong (in what the indicator shows), so if you ask me it's still better
<boiko> Mirv: oups, I think I will wait for bfiller to approve it
<Saviq> and that's the only two choices we have right now
 * sil2100 lunch o/
<Saviq> brendand_, looks like your connection's flaky today
<Saviq> brendand_, brendand, so, just to restate: with silo 4 we're correct, but awkward, without it we're wrong (in what the indicator shows), so if you ask me it's still better
<Saviq> brendand_, and that's the only two choices we have right now
<Mirv> why do I have ~80 systemd-logind process on my mako... vivid I guess
<mdeslaur> ogra_, bzoltan, cjwatson: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/99054/
<mdeslaur> ogra_, bzoltan, cjwatson: please also fix this issue: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTCREATORBUG-13339
<Mirv> and why does the mirscreencast stall all the time
<tvoss> Saviq, yup, the changes landed to vivid last night
 * Mirv wants an oracle to answer all his questions
<Mirv> cjwatson: do things break if I CI Train would try to sync 5.3.2-2 of qtimageformats _with binaries_ from landing PPA, while 5.3.2-2 is in proposed already without binaries (because build dependencies not matched)? with 5.3.0, I removed the synced packages from PPA right before publishing and let them build in the archive, which was a bit slow.
<tvoss> rsalveti, around?
<Mirv> core-dev question also here, if anyone up for acking a single liner for vivid: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.1.1311+15.04.20141102-0ubuntu1.diff
<brendand_> Saviq, it needs to be passed by product management/design then. if that's the final behaviour they prefer to have then so be it
<sil2100> Mirv: ogra_ can you take a look at Mirv's question reg. packaging ^ ?
<Saviq> kgunn, ↑
<ralsina> trainguards pretty please a silo for row #70?
<rsalveti> tvoss: yes
<ralsina> oops, trainguards meant row #56
<Mirv> ralsina: rtm-006
<ralsina> thx Mirv!
<Chipaca> can somebody translate https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-006-1-build/86/console to human? what do we need to do?
<Mirv> Chipaca: your rtm bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-push-hackers/ubuntu-push-qml/rtm does not match what's actually in rtm at the moment https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-push-qml
<brendand_> kgunn, did you say yesterday that when you used dednick's silo that the flight mode toggle worked normally?
<Chipaca> Mirv: is this checking versions, or actual branches?
<ralsina> Mirv: That's because this is my first time landing this to rtm after vivid opened
<Mirv> Chipaca: versions
<Chipaca> ralsina: ^
<Chipaca> Mirv: thanks
<ralsina> so I need to dch and change the version?
<Mirv> ralsina: preferably you should dget the rtm archive version and make sure the rtm branch matches that content exactly, and parse the meaningfulness of any delta. most probably it's just the last changelog entry not being rtm mangled in the bzr.
<ralsina> ack, thx Mirv!
<kgunn> brendand_: define normal... :) i was trying to say what saviq said
<kgunn> that is, it is correct behavior however "visually awkward" b/c the ui is checking to be in sync with what the backend acgtually does
<kgunn> whereas...before these silos, the ui would reflect incorrectly what the state of the backend is
<kgunn> brendand_: think of it as bad visual design with silos, we're using toggle & icons to be both for theuser to input desire & reflect the current state
 * Mirv is sad not being able to publish UITK
<brendand_> kgunn, so one problem is that if you toggle the switch on > off > on
<brendand_> kgunn, then it ends up in off
<brendand_> kgunn, the ui shouldn't do what the backend says, the backend should do what the ui says
<brendand_> kgunn, anyway i'm not going to make the call on this, somebody from product management/design should
<kgunn> brendand_: i don't think you understand...the ui has to reflect what the backend state is, e.g. you turn off flight mode, but it takes 10 seconds to get out of flight mode
<kgunn> and what it failed to get out of flight mode completely
<kgunn> how would the use know that ?
<kgunn> can't just redraw the ui and hope for the best...b/c that is exactly the original bug
<kgunn> so if i follow your argument, you should mark the top blocker invalid
<sil2100> Can't we have an intermediate state?
<brendand_> kgunn, so the TOPBLOCKER refers to switches getting out of sync in general
<sil2100> Like, after switching the flight mode, disabling the button until we get confirmation from the backend or wait some timeout (in case that fails)?
 * olli waives
<brendand_> kgunn, not specifically flight mode
<brendand_> olli, hey
<olli> how can I help
<brendand_> olli, there's an attempted fix for a TOPBLOCKER which makes the flight mode switch behaviour very obviously broken looking from a user point of view
<sil2100> olli: hello! btw. can I send out a draft e-mail for proof-reading in a moment? :)
<brendand_> olli, kgunn and Saviq's argument is that it's necessary to ensure correct behaviour
<brendand_> note i said broken *looking*
<olli> brendand_,  iwas reading the backscroll
<kgunn> sil2100: yes, we need an intermediate state really...but with 1 day to go that's rough
<sil2100> kgunn: true...
<kgunn> not to mention it's more than ui...it'd be a whole new meta state to perpetuate throughout
<Saviq> olli, basically, what happens: user taps flight mode, the indicator starts doing things; the UI then asks "is flight mode on?", and gets "no", so it switches back; then backend says "dude, flight mode is on now", and it settles on On
<olli> brendand_, I haven't seen it myself... but doesn't it improve the state where the button state was pointless as it was out of sync?
<Saviq> olli, yes, it does, it's actually correct, but visually awkward
 * kgunn takes video to avoid explaining like 10 times today :)
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: yeah, the changes for vivid already landed :-)
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: so feel free to just push the vivid tarball
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks for building 11, 10 was indeed out of sync
<brendand_> olli, out of sync with what? the system state, or out of sync between the indicator and system-settings?
<rsalveti> it got the new android tarball, but not latest hybris
<olli> brendand_, the situation on #140
<olli> where iirc the indicator is out of sync with pretty much everything easily
<brendand_> olli, depending on exactly what issue you're taking about, i believe there were some ofono fixes to eliminate the chance of that happening
<kgunn> ...i'm totally pushing for an actual indicator alert with "dude, flight mode is on now"
<brendand_> olli, if you mean when it gets permenantly out of sync, rather than temporarily
<brendand_> kgunn, if you look at the way android does it then it almost instantly turns off wifi and bluetooth, but takes a little for cellular
<brendand_> kgunn, when turning off at least
<Saviq> brendand_, don't get me wrong, the indicator service should just go "yes, flight mode is on" straight away, and, if failed (?), come back with "oh dude, I failed"
<kgunn> yeah
<olli> should have, would have, could have... I think the question is...
<kgunn> brendand_: we're not arguing we're done and dusted....we're saying what we're wanting to land is "better" than broken
<Saviq> brendand_, which needs fixing in the network indicator service or urfkill at least
<brendand_> olli, do you have an exact bug number for the issue you're thinking of? is it this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1336715
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336715 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] switch-items in indicators sometimes get out of sync with system-settings" [Critical,In progress]
<olli> what's worse... the previous state of the system or the current
<Saviq> right
<kgunn> but we need time to add design into the mix for a meta-state/transistion for radios and sucj
<kgunn> such
<brendand_> olli, well not current - it hasn't landed yet
<kgunn> Saviq: crap, how do i get this ofono meego sim off my phone now :P
<Saviq> kgunn, uninstall it
<kgunn> i removed ofono-phonesim-autostart but that no help
<Saviq> kgunn, uninstall ofono-phonesim
<Saviq> kgunn, and reboot
<kgunn> did
<olli> brendand_, intended current
<Saviq> -phonesim, too, or just -autostart?
<kgunn> my bad...
<kgunn> doing phonesim (no autostart now)
<brendand_> olli, personally i think the previous was better but there appears to be a specific bug i wasn't aware of
<Saviq> brendand_, that's where we disagree, you could end up with flight mode permanently saying "yes" when it was, in fact, not enabled
<kgunn> exactly...rude surprise for user
<Saviq> and then if you toggled, it would say "no", but was actually getting enabled Oo
<brendand_> Saviq, i know that was possible in the past, but i do believe a fix was landed to ofono to make that extremely unlikely
<brendand_> Saviq, i'll do some testing on the base image
<olli> brendand_, to me the improvement was a combination of both bugs
<brendand_> tvoss, btw lets get your silo landed, it works beautifully here
<brendand_> olli, i think the new behaviour will be extremely confusing for the user because there can be a significant period where the toggle state is not what it's going to be soon in the future
<brendand_> olli, so they look at it and go "didn't i just switch that on?"
<cjwatson> Mirv: that won't be allowed.  you could upload 5.3.2-2build1 to the relevant silo though
<tvoss> brendand_, it is set to testing done, awaiting qa
<dbarth> trainguards: hello, can i have a new silo for line 68 ?
<brendand_> kgunn, olli, Saviq - it just feels like we are swapping a big issue that happens rarely with a minor issue that is obvious and always there
<Saviq> it was happening to me all too often...
<Saviq> olli, so yeah, your call, I can back that change out from the silo and give ourselves a few more days to straighten it all out
<olli> brendand_, talking to Joe atm
<olli> I am inclined to take the fix
<olli> but then I might be biased, so getting a 2nd opinion
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: josepht | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: None
<brendand_> olli, have you seen the new behaviour?
<olli> checking it out with KG
<brendand_> Saviq, so the bad behaviour you're right is not *that* hard to reproduce, but it does only seem to occur in 'abnormal' use
<fginther> alan_g|lunch, vila, I've restored the missing job, apologies for missing this the first time through
<olli> brendand_, I think unreliable state is worse than visually confusing
<pmcgowan> ogra_, you about?
<olli> at least it heals itself
<alan_g> fginther: no worries - it made CI a *lot* faster
<vila> fginther: thanks
<brendand_> olli, if that's your final decision, ok
<olli> brendand_, still awaiting feedback from Joe
<olli> as I said, I could be seen as biased
<bfiller> sil2100: can you republish rtm 5, merges are now approved
<sil2100> bfiller: o/
<brendand_> olli, i'm just preparing for the inevitable, which is that this lands, then someone notices it in the sanity/regression testing and makes a fuss about it. then i need to say that it landed in silo 4 and i tested it - to which the response will be 'why did you allow that?'
<brendand_> olli, better to say 'because product management decided that was the preferred behaviour given the constraints'
<olli> brendand_, totally understand your position
<sil2100> bfiller: done o/
<bfiller> sil2100: thank you
<Wellark> Saviq: sorry, was not paying attention to freenode for a while
<Wellark> so, what's the problem?
<Wellark> Saviq: actually, let's move to #ubuntu-touch
<brendand_> olli, fwiw the issue with flight mode getting stuck is not something that i regularly hear mentioned in testing
<brendand_> olli, i'm sure there will be a flood of people mentioning this on the mailing list once it lands
<brendand_> if it lands
<Saviq> brendand_, olli, Wellark is having a look at fixing it indicator-sid
<Saviq> e
<Wellark> working around!
<Wellark> the indicator is not broken strictly speaking
<Saviq> nothing is, strictly speaking
<Saviq> olli, brendand_, kgunn, let's back out that commit from the silo, land it and give ourselves some time to fix it proper with no visual artifacts?
<olli> Saviq, talking to ben/joe/pat atm
<Wellark> Saviq: well, the whole indicator framework is broken by (technical) design, but that's another discussion
<Saviq> always
<kgunn> Saviq: brendand_ dednick ok, so decision is to land this "improvement" but then fix issue in ota1
<kgunn> olli: ^
<kgunn> that's per prod management aka board of elders
<olli> stahp
<olli> kgunn, is accelerating my midlife crisis
<kgunn> bug has been updated to include ubuntu-ux for design of meta state
 * kgunn imagines olli as sort of mace windu on jedi council in his role on board of elders
<john-mcaleely> ok, so when we need one, I have a device tarball ready to publish for silo9 + rtm
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: thanks for the info! Victor is  testing the silo 9 right now
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: is the device tarball required for silo 9 to work correctly?
<sil2100> Since we need to make sure Victor is aware
<sil2100> brendand_, davmor2: ^
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, it is. and victor was just hassling me for the right permissions. so I think he's away
<john-mcaleely> away? aware.
<brendand_> kgunn, ok i'm satisfied(ish) ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> olli: ;)
<ogra_> olli, wanna buy my porsche ? its not red though
<olli> ogra_, 911?
<olli> lightly used?
<ogra_> (you could make kgunn pay half of it if he is the reason for the crisis)
 * olli eyeballs brother in laws dirt bike atm
<ogra_> olli, nah, i'm not getting manager salary ... 944S2 well used :)
<olli> heh
 * olli just bought an family car... with 8 seats...
<ogra_> heh, yeah, thats what you get being a father
<sil2100> olli: you have a porsche? ;)
<sil2100> I mean, ogra_ ^
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> old one ...
<ogra_> (well, i have three, but only one that drives :) )
<sil2100> What kind? Out of curiosity, might snatch it from you if it's good enough
 * cwayne is jealous
<brendand_> olli, one last thing - can we have a bug raised and tagged for OTA1 to track the UI fix?
<sil2100> ...;)
<brendand_> olli, i'd like to point the team to it
<ogra_> sil2100, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_944#mediaviewer/File:Porsche_944_rear_20080130.jpg
<ogra_> but in white
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely: OK, so I'm fine with your patch and can apply it; looks like all those URLs have identical contents right now so it shouldn't cause a new image number to be generated
<sil2100> ogra_: oh, looking nice!
<cjwatson> sil2100: Are you OK with me going ahead and applying John's patch to the system-image config to use different URLs for the device_krillin tarball for utopic/vivid/14.09?
<ogra_> since i dont need to drive to work every day i considered cars are just for fun which made me buy it :)
<ogra_> (and its a lot of fun :) )
<sil2100> cjwatson: I should be fine, as it's not something that would break any workflow - but to which URL will it change?
 * sil2100 lacks context about the change
<cjwatson> sil2100: http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin.tar.xz -> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/{utopic,master,ubuntu-rtm-14.09}/device_krillin.tar.xz
<cjwatson> if you'll excuse the brace-expansion there
<sil2100> ogra_: hah, indeed! I'm still looking for a garage - once I do that I want to buy a motorcycl actually
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, sounds good - the same contents was my aim :-)
<sil2100> cjwatson, john-mcaleely: then a big +1 on that!
<ogra_> sil2100, cool ...
<brendand_> olli, i can raise the bug if you're tight for time
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i'm back now
 * ogra_ finds it funny that once he leaves IRC during a workday for 30min the ping hell breaks lose 
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely,sil2100: ok, that's applied now
<brendand_> kgunn, or maybe you can raise a bug giving an idea of what the intended fix is?
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, thank you!
<kgunn> brendand_: design already updating bug 1336715
<ubot5> bug 1336715 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] switch-items in indicators sometimes get out of sync with system-settings" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336715
<brendand_> kgunn, so you're using a different task in the same bug?
<Saviq> tvoss, jhodapp, om26er, there's a q-m conflict between silos 2 and 9
<brendand_> kgunn, it's a different bug now so to me that's starting to get a bit messy. but whatever you prefer
<Saviq> tvoss, jhodapp, om26er, I don't think 2 can land before 9
<Saviq> as it would bring with it commits that are in trunk that are not yet in rtm (and are being synced in silo 9)
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
<brendand_> kgunn, either way confirm for me if you're going to stick with adding a task there or raise a new bug, i want to link to the right thing
<Saviq> jhodapp, also, in general, we try to land to vivid first, or at least have a silo into vivid before we land into rtm
<kgunn> Saviq: should we do a new bug ? or keep the one ? indicator out of sync
<om26er> Saviq, hmm, ok. So how can we "stop" 2 from landing ?
<om26er> do you know ?
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, don't test it! ;)
<kgunn> design supposed to update the existing one...hate to move it
<om26er> Saviq, I already did, I need to change it back to needs QA sign-off
<jhodapp> Saviq, indeed, though vivid wasn't open when we first tried to land it
<om26er> Saviq, or not, I missed that with another silo.
<Saviq> jhodapp, but now it is...
<jhodapp> Saviq, yep, although it doesn't really matter which you land in first
<Saviq> we're in a huge mess of stuff landed in one of {rtm,vivid} now :/
<Saviq> jhodapp, kinda does
<kgunn> bbiab
<Saviq> jhodapp, because if you land in rtm, your trunk will then get ~rtm in the changelog
<jhodapp> Saviq, yeah, our team was targeting rtm first for a while, so again not something I just randomly decided
<Saviq> jhodapp, ok, seems process is all over the place, contrary to the landing team's recommendation, then :|
<Saviq> but that's why we have the conflict problem now
<jhodapp> Saviq, the landing process wasn't working well for a while
<Saviq> jhodapp, being the person who lands roughly 20-30 MPs a week, I must disagree ;)
<Saviq> the only problem was utopic being closed, but that's an exception
<jhodapp> Saviq, point noted :)
<ogra_> Saviq, there was some agreement that phonedations should be allowed to land in rtm first as an experiment
<Saviq> ogra_, oh ok, IMO the experiment failed ;P
<ogra_> experiment failed obviously :)
<Saviq> because *first* became *only* almost
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> it was only like that when utopic was closed
<rsalveti> or in freeze, depending on the package
<brendand_> kgunn, Saviq - any decision about the bug?
<rsalveti> qtubuntu-media against trunk and scopes agains the rtm branch
<rsalveti> landing madness between 2 distros
<ogra_> well, things should still have gone to -proposed for utopic in that case
<ogra_> and afaik the plan was that vivid gets utopic-proposed synced on opening
<rsalveti> right, but landing first on rtm was not causing issues from that perspective
<rsalveti> depending on the project, it's fine to have both landings and land it first on rtm
<rsalveti> problem is not having the landing for utopic/vivid
<Mirv> ah, ken published the uitk now finally
<Mirv> I guess the core-dev application would be a good idea some year after all
<Mirv> ogra_: wow!
<Mirv> ogra_: looks like fun indeed!
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm thinking the same thing ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, regarding that - we're now trying to see how many things we're missing in vivid that landed in ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> And it's not super easy
<Saviq> sil2100, you'd think the landers knew ;)
<Mirv> oh, right, that migration check is broken in ci train
<sil2100> Mirv: migration check..?
<Mirv> sil2100: robru updated ci train code, and when he ended in the morning (his night) it all seemed pretty good to me but the migration check probably would still need a bit of fixing. good enough anyway that no need to revert the revert of the revert.
<sil2100> o_O
<Mirv> sil2100: ci train told vivid 010 would have migrated, while it has not
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, let's make sure there's a bug for that and assigned to robru then!
<Mirv> sil2100: filing
<ogra_> sil2100, so not sure you saw the other discussion ... bug 1387214is currently our worst blocker and needs fixing before final golden master ...
<ubot5> bug 1387214 in system-image (Ubuntu) "file corruption on touch images in rw portions of the filesystem" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387214
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks, this looks serious indeed
<sil2100> ogra_: we'll tag it as [TOPBLOCKER] asap as well
 * sil2100 adds it to the list for LT
<Mirv> bzoltan: Text conflict in po/ubuntu-ui-toolkit.pot when trying to m&c, looking at solving manually
<Mirv> bzoltan: sil2100: merged UITK manually, there was .pot file change directly in trunk that had only its comment headers that needed fixing
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! I think there's not much other choices when that happens...
<john-mcaleely> incoming device tarball, for vivid channels:
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20141106-4f167c4.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20141106-4f167c4.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-testresults-20141106-4f167c4.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^ do you want to QA sign of that? (vivid  only device tarball)
<john-mcaleely> (I assume you do)
<brendand_> john-mcaleely, he's not getting it even if he wants it :)
<john-mcaleely> ha
<john-mcaleely> well, krillin vivid is broken without it
<john-mcaleely> so maybe I should just push it?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: it's for vivid, right?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yes
<ogra_> oh, shiny
<ogra_> more log quietening \o/
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: I think this can go just as it is, as we don't do sign-off for QA
 * ogra_ likes that !
<sil2100> (only if QA wants that)
<john-mcaleely> ok, so ogra_ is now a good time to push a new vivid tarball?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, sure ...
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 pushed.
<john-mcaleely> should be, lucky-for-some, 13 when it lands
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, ^ hybris sync for vivid/krillin landing
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: great
<brendand_> john-mcaleely, if there's absolutely 0 chance it could impact RTM then just land it
<john-mcaleely> brendand_, noted. good job, because I just did :-)
<popey> plars: i lost the link to those scripts for doing local ci.. do you have the lp link handy?
<plars> popey: lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch
<popey> aha! thanks!
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, erm ... so why did my rtm krillin just get an update notification ?
<ogra_> for image 147 ....  o_O
<ogra_> sil2100, did we have a custom tarball today ?
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, no, I don't think we did
<john-mcaleely> interesting ogra_
<sil2100> john-mcaleely, ogra_: did the device tarball get published already?
<sil2100> Oh, maybe that's what cjwatson mentioned earlier?
<ogra_> sil2100, i understood what john published was vivid only
<cjwatson> I just applied a patch to change URLs; at the time I did so the resulting contents should've been identical
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, so you do
<cjwatson> But I know John was intending to change them shortly afterwards
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, darn. cjwatson any idea why that ended up in rtm?
<cjwatson> The point of the URL changes was so that we could update vivid without changing utopic or 14.09
<cjwatson> no
<ogra_> description": "ubuntu=20141106,device=20141106-4f167c4,custom=20141104-399-18,version=147",
<cjwatson> Somebody not at a conference will have to debug that
<ogra_> and "description": "ubuntu=20141106,device=20141105-4a6bca7,custom=20141104-399-18,version=146",
<john-mcaleely> I know at least one reas
<john-mcaleely> on
<john-mcaleely> looks like it might have been me
<ogra_> 146 looks like what cjwatson describes
<ogra_> it is identical to 145
<ogra_> 147 looks like a new device tarball
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, interesting - it seems to be a mixture
<cjwatson> I hadn't expected the patch I applied to result in a new image number since the contents were identical, but I guess import-images might have noticed the change and tried; an extra identical image shouldn't have been a problem
<john-mcaleely> the device_krillin.build has been touched by me here:
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, no worries, that should be fine
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin.build
<ogra_> the device tarball that was intended for vivid only is wrong though
<john-mcaleely> but the tarball next to it has not
<john-mcaleely> ah
<john-mcaleely> my mistake
<cjwatson> The config looks right.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8853786/ FWIW
<john-mcaleely> ln foiled me
<cjwatson> Ha
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, so just take the old tarball and bump the version ?
<ogra_> to replace the wrong one
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, yeah. doing it now
<robru> ev: when you say 'fix cowboyed into production' what exactly did you do?
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 cjwatson sorry about that
<john-mcaleely> over keen use of ln when setting up three copies of the same file to start with
<john-mcaleely> all now broken to unique files
<john-mcaleely> and for rtm & utopic, I've bumped the revision, and linked the correct tarball
<john-mcaleely> so new builds, I assume, but fixed ones
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: no worries, glad it's fixed now
<john-mcaleely> as ever: zero chance of impact, where zero takes non-zero values :-)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<Saviq> brendand_, are you still waiting for something from us re: silo 4?
<brendand_> Saviq, no - i'm kind of hoping silo 9 will land at the same time because i had a gut feeling 4 on its own was making the unity8 crasher slightly more common, but i'll land it tonight regardless
<brendand_> thanks kgunn for filing the new bug
<Saviq> brendand_, ok thanks
 * ogra_ upgrades to 148
<ogra_> heh, with that the flashing only flashed my screen (and rebooted)
<brendand_> john-mcaleely, my my
<davmor2> robru: he got a cowboy call Fix and pushed him into production, ev is like that
<brendand_> john-mcaleely, i should always remember what 'zero chance' really means :)
<john-mcaleely> brendand_, :-)
<davmor2> brendand_: you didn't believe a developer did you, that was mistake number one ;)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: would that be why my phone took forever to boot and say 14.10 on my ota testing then?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, hrm. for 147, yes
<john-mcaleely> 147 never existed
<john-mcaleely> or shouldn't :-)
<tvoss> trainguards, can I get silo for line 71?
<sil2100> tvoss: o/
<tvoss> sil2100, o/
<sil2100> tvoss: with pleasure, this is one of the recently approved bugs for ubuntu-rtm as well
<sil2100> (and I like the idea you land it first to vivid0
<sil2100> )
<bfiller> sil2100: need a silo for line 70 as well
<sil2100> bfiller: sure thing, the same thing here - assigning, just make sure that the same fix gets into vivid as well
<bfiller> sil2100: will do
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<popey> landing call?
<sil2100> davmor2: meetong
<sil2100> plars: same here ^
<davmor2> trying to login in
<dbarth> o/ if there is a vivd silo available for line 68
<dbarth> thanks ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: Trying to join the call. Please wait...
<robru> Mirv: what symptoms did you observe in check-publication-migration during your shift? I thought I fixed that...
<balloons> ping joespht .. is something up with core apps jenkins?
<plars> sergiusens: I never saw any new ubuntu-device-flash or phablet tools for trusty in the ppa yet...
<sergiusens> plars: yeah, I thought I'd ping you before doing that (it's for trusty, right?)
<plars> sergiusens: yes
<popey> plars: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8854525/ what am I doing wrong here?
<popey> it just hangs at that point and the phone is in recovery mode
<olli> sil2100, Saviq, kgunn, so do we have the u8 and tvoss' silos come through now?
<plars> popey: no idea, it's just doing ubuntu-device-flash at that point. The scripts don't have any control over what udf does internally
<sil2100> olli: they're in QA :)
<sil2100> olli: so the status is:
<sil2100> olli: the u8 silo is basically signed-off, but it's waiting on tvoss's silo, since brendand_ suspected that u8 actually makes the crashes appear more frequently
<sil2100> olli: while the tvoss silo fixes those completely
<olli> are they good for rtm
<olli> or just vivid?
<sil2100> olli: so brendand_ wants to wait for silo 9 to finish the sign-off to make sure that both of them land in the same moment
<sil2100> olli: that's for RTM now, I think those landed in vivid already
<olli> k
<sil2100> olli: anyway, ETA is today still
<olli> good
<olli> sil2100, what else are you expecting to land for the Fri image?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, you'll need to ping me to land silo9, so you can get a device tarball
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: sure :)
<sil2100> olli: there's one more silo with telepathy-ofono which we need
<sil2100> The others are not super required
<balloons> fginther, is there something up with the core jenkins? No pages seem to be loading for me
<balloons> *community core apps jenkins
<fginther> balloons, please ping the vanguard josepht
<balloons> fginther, aye, I did, just didn't get anything bug..
 * balloons patiently waits
<fginther> balloons, ohhh
<robru> urgh wtf
<fginther> balloons, should be back now. the jenkins process appeared to be wedged
<robru> bzoltan: yeah sorry shit's broken right now, gimme a sec
<fginther> balloons, sorry about the run-around. Will see if we can handle this better in the future.
<balloons> fginther, no worries. It was just really impactful so I felt the need to ping you
<balloons> thanks
<ev> robru: I came up with a diff to the jenkins charm and asked webops to deploy that to the production jenkins instance
<ev> then committed that
<ev> I'll follow up to your email tomorrow. Running out of time today
<ev> to be clear, I'm not trying to blame anyone for this, just mention that it's shining a light on how our architecture/process is wrong - we shouldn't be referring to an external branch that can change at any time from a production service
<ev> code deployments should be bundled with the charms themselves
<ev> but all things for us to carve out a story for
<robru> ev: thanks, no worries, I'm not feeling blamed, and I agree that citrain is essentially a case study in "what not to do". I'm looking forward to ditching it and appreciate your help
<ev> :)
<ev> I am responsible for much of this mess, so do know I feel equally invested in its improvement
<robru> ev: oh really? this whole time I've been blaming a certain frenchman...
<ev> hahaha
<robru> Mirv: sil2100: I have a hotfix for check-publication-migration, it's in production already, just waiting for it to automerge into trunk
<bfiller> robru: would you mind deleting vivid silo 27 and allocating vivid silo for line 73
<pmcgowan> sil2100, are the commit logs generated automatically, there seems to be a long lag between an image being installable and the log being available
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, it uses my changelogs as input ... mine get generated/linked only 5min after an image was built
<sil2100> pmcgowan: they're generated automatically on a remote host, but they're not synced to any public place automatically - my machine does it currently
<pmcgowan> ok thanks
<robru> bfiller: sure
<sil2100> pmcgowan: there is a ticket for an automatic copy to people.canonical.com, but I didn't have time to push people on moving that forward
<pmcgowan> sil2100, thanks
 * ogra_ guesses we need a landing team sprint some day ... with only the focus to move all our tools away from our home desktops :P
<pmcgowan> ogra_, where are your logs?
<pmcgowan> +1
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/
<ogra_> one level up there is devel (vivid)
<sil2100> ogra_: hah, my scripts are running on a canonistack instance!
<ogra_> and there are archives too
<robru> bfiller: ok you got 7 now
<sil2100> ogra_: so that's not on my home desktop ;)
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<ogra_> sil2100, hah
<pmcgowan> sois the 148 I just got actually 145? so confused
<ogra_> pmcgowan, before you start to wonder, these changelogs are only rootfs changes ...
<ogra_> so all custom tarball or device tarball uploads generate nothing
<sil2100> pmcgowan: basically, yes ;)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yes, 146 was 145 renamed when colin made a change on tehserver config ... 147 was a wrongly landed device tarball, and 148 was the reversion of that tarball ... which gets you back to 145 with shiny new version number
<pmcgowan> pooooof
<pmcgowan> head exploding
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> yeah, better stick to sil2100's executive summary
<sil2100> hah ;p
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: None
<josepht> balloons: sorry, I must've missed your ping
<josepht> balloons: my highlight didn't catch it :) 12:14 < balloons> ping joespht .. is something up with core apps jenkins?
<balloons> josepht, ahh fun!
<balloons> you should remember to turn off those ignore balloons settings whenon vanguard :p
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i think i saw somone else with bug 1390170 yesterday
<ubot5> bug 1390170 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Two system updates notifications shown" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390170
<popey> plars: omg... it was a dodgy usb cable!
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ah, that was seb128
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yeah thats a first for me
<pmcgowan> now getting 0 or 2 it seems
<ogra_> so he can confirm your bug :)
<ogra_> iirc there was already some log collecting going on with Chipaca
<seb128> ogra_, pmcgowan, yeah, just commented on it, Chipaca said it was an indicator bug, the push helper log suggest it send a clear order to the indicator and that seems to fail
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: if you've got that again, talk with larsu
<Chipaca> (larsu agreed it's a bug, asked for a way to reproduce, or a crash)
<seb128> Chipaca, larsu said the warning in the messaging log was a bug right?
<seb128> we have no proof that the "didn't clear" issue was the same one
<Chipaca> well, we have push asking for a clear, the clear not happening, and a warning in the log about a delete out-of-bounds error
<seb128> well, maybe the way push ask for the clear is buggy?
<seb128> the indicator didn't change for a while and we never had clear failing
<pmcgowan> is there a messaging log I should grab?
<seb128> pmcgowan, cf my command on the bug
<seb128> comment even
<Chipaca> yes, which is why i asked larsu, and his response was that it shouldn't ever happen
<seb128> k
<seb128> is there any way we can "emulate" the situation?
<seb128> would make easier debugging
<Chipaca> seb128: i don't know how the situation comes about
<Chipaca> once it's in there, it's easy enough to see the failure
<Chipaca> just call ClearPersistent on the right endpoint
<Chipaca> see it return 0 (as if there were nothing in the indicator)
<Chipaca> hmmm... well, that's only after the first. so no.
<Chipaca> seb128: i don't know of one.
<seb128> I guess the question is "do we have a script that do 'add entry, clear, add entry'" the same way that's done in the scenario logged in those logs
<Chipaca> seb128: i can give you a command that does "clear, add entry" and you can call it repeatedly
<seb128> Chipaca, that would be a start ;-)
<seb128> then I can see if I can get the indicator to print that warning again
<seb128> pmcgowan, note that the dup doesn't happen all the time, I got it once this week
<seb128> just got an update notification and it's not duplicated
<pmcgowan> seb128, this is the only time I ever saw it
<pmcgowan> I added a coupe logs around the time
<ogra_> pmcgowan, but you usually dont wait til two images have built
<ogra_> today we actually had two really close in succession ... we rarely have that
<pmcgowan> ogra_, thats true, although 147 had downloaded already
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: john-mcaleely: we can land silo rtm 9, but we need to coordinate it with the device tarball
<rsalveti> how to proceed?
<john-mcaleely> I think sil2100 had a cunning plan earlier
<ogra_> rsalveti, once the silo migrated we switch off the s-i auto-importer
<john-mcaleely> or possibly ogra_ did
<ogra_> once the rootfs is built and the tarball is in place, we switch it back on
<rsalveti> alright, let me publish it then
<plars> popey: hah!
<sil2100> rsalveti, ogra_, john-mcaleely: right, we publish silo 9, silo 4, ogra_ disables the auto-importer and we kick a new image
<ogra_> ah, i forgot about 4
<ogra_> that was so tiny ... easily missed :P
<sil2100> Would be best to have 4, but brendand said it's signed-off too
<sil2100> I mean, it was just waiting for silo 9
<sil2100> ...and that telephony silo
<sil2100> brendand: ping ^
<rsalveti> argh, having issues publishing it
<sil2100> uh
<rsalveti> that was after doing a watch only build
<sil2100> hmmm
<rsalveti> sil2100: no idea of what is going on in there
<rsalveti> can't publish
<sil2100> rsalveti: will try looking into that as well
<robru> slangasek: sil2100: meeting? https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/landing-team?authuser=1
<ogra_> just dput :P
<sil2100> rsalveti: strange, CI Train doesn't find those packages at all
<rsalveti> nice
<sil2100> rsalveti: even though the backend has that configured
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Maybe the state got lost on the jenkins instance
<sil2100> Let me take a look there
<rsalveti> alright
<sil2100> robru: hmm... you might need to look into that yourself ^
<sil2100> robru: since it seems that before doing watch-ppa for silo 009 citrain doesn't seem to copy the .dsc files for watch-ppa anymore
<sil2100> So it doesn't recognize those
<sil2100> robru: did you test your changes for source uploads?
<sil2100> robru: might not be caused by your changes, but as we relied on paths there, I suspect it might
<robru> sil2100: hm, I guess I forgot to test source uploads. I made sure mps and syncs were working though. they all copy the dscs into the right place. Ok I can take a look at that now. :-/
<sil2100> robru: thanks! :)
<sil2100> ogra_: and still no archive link for my e-mail ;/
<ogra_> the last two days it was pretty fast
<robru> rsalveti: sorry are you in a hurry to publish? I really need to take lunch...
<slangasek> lool: interesting... why does spreadsheet line 18 have a testing sign-off from you against an RTM image for an Ubuntu silo?
<ogra_> robru, the next image build waits for it ..
<robru> rsalveti: if you're in a hurry just binary-copy the packages. but please don't free the silo, I need to poke at it.
<robru> ogra_: ugh it will not be quick to fix. can you just binary copy the packages from the silo to distro?
<ogra_> i'll leave that to ricardo, but yeah
<ogra_> get your lunch
<ogra_> :)
<robru> ok, brb
<rsalveti> robru: I can give you some time, no worries
<rsalveti> as long we have people around that knows what needs to be done with the device tarball
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, can you find someone else to coordinate the image then ? i dont want to do an all-nighter
<rsalveti> ogra_: let me just publish that by hand then :-)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> thanks :)
<brendand-nexus5> sil2100 did you hear anything about 9 yet?
<rsalveti> landing as we speak
<brendand-nexus5> 4 and 17 will join it then
<ogra_> if they can
<rsalveti> ogra_: robru: alright, just manually copied all packages from silo 9
<ogra_> great
<rsalveti> silo 4 is still waiting QA to sign it off it seems
<ogra_> lets hope the other silos dont need that too
<ogra_> rsalveti, brendand-nexus5 gave that hours ago ...
<ogra_> not sure why the spreadsheet isnt updated then
<rsalveti> right, looking at the spreadsheet
<rsalveti> should I publish both now then?
<brendand-nexus5> ogra i did not. I was waiting for 9
<Ursinha> slangasek, sil2100: I've requested access for both of you, it's not an RT but bootstack support instead -- unfortunately only the person that filed the request can see it
<Ursinha> I'll update you once they update the request
<sil2100> brendand-nexus5: so, we seem to have a train issue
<sil2100> brendand-nexus5: once robru investigates, we might have it released
<brendand-nexus5> sil2100 - :/
<sil2100> robru: if it takes too long, please soft revert the change and publish silo 9 and 4
<sil2100> Those are crucial for our images
<rsalveti> already manually published silo 9
<ogra_> sil2100, we can just copy-package the others too i guess
<olli> sil2100, jhodapp do you guys know if this is in flight?
<olli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-mediascanner/+bug/1381930
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381930 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] 7digital previews do not play in the scope" [Critical,Fix committed]
<ogra_> sil2100, rob seems to only need the stuff to stay in there for investigation
<jhodapp> olli, should be, Saviq's team is working to land that
<rsalveti> we just landed a few changes to qtubuntu-media
<rsalveti> wonder if we need to rebase it
<rsalveti> or land it first on vivid
<rsalveti> jhodapp: we can safely land https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/qtubuntu-media/fix-1381930/+merge/240327 on vivid, right?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yes
<rsalveti> let me create a silo for that one
<sil2100> Ok, so make sure that silo 4 and the telephony changes land as well
<sil2100> And do the image kick
<robru> rsalveti: sil2100 ogra_ other than 9, are the other urgent silos source uploads, syncs, or mps?
<sil2100> robru: not sure if 4 is not mixed
<rsalveti> seems we need 4 and 17
<rsalveti> 14 is also ready to go
<sil2100> ogra_: and still no archive entry of my e-mail...
<sil2100> Ok, I need to AFK now, see you tomorrow
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll keep my eyes opened for that and post when I see it
<sil2100> o/
<rsalveti> ogra_: robru: will try landing 4 and 17 then
<jhodapp> quite the backlog of things to land :)
<rsalveti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-14.09-staging/+merge/240664 is not yet approved
<om26er> ralsina, Hi!
<rsalveti> 17 is in, can't publish 4 though
<rsalveti> until the MR is approved
<rsalveti> kgunn: ^
<robru> rsalveti: wtf? 9 is a sync silo, I specifically tested that, it was working yesterday!
<om26er> ralsina, I am trying to test silo for bug 1384855 -- I am not sure what was the issue exactly ?
<ubot5> bug 1384855 in Ubuntu Push QML "clearPersistent is passing a string list instead of multiple strings to push-client" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384855
<ralsina> om26er: there was a bug that caused a push-client crash when a certain function was called.
<ralsina> om26er: nothing used that function before so noone noticed. The suggested test is adding the crashing call on startup of the hello app. If you can start it and push-client doesn't crash, it's fixed
<kgunn> rsalveti: thanks...hmmm which MR
 * kgunn goes to look
<om26er> rsalveti, so no potential of regression then, you are just fixing an API that nothing was using before  ?
<rsalveti> kgunn: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-14.09-staging/+merge/240664
<olli> Saviq, is this in flight?
<olli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1378043
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378043 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] Phone is getting locked during a call" [Critical,In progress]
<robru> rsalveti: ogra_ oh ok I see what's happening, i changed the code to save certain files in a different place, this silo was assigned before the change so the files are in the wrong place. I can fix this live in production without any code changes
<kgunn> rsalveti: ok, approved just an oversight
<kgunn> olli: we're all good
<olli> kgunn,
<olli> ?
<kgunn> olli: oops, nvmd
<kgunn> lemme read
<om26er> ralsina, oops that message above was for you :) wrongly sent to ricardo.
<kgunn> rsalveti: we're still good on the approval topic tho
<om26er> rsalveti, mis-typed :)
<rsalveti> alright, 4 just got published
<kgunn> olli: that bug isn't us
<ralsina> om26er: exactly, just fixes that API, noone uses it yet, telegram will after this lands
<kgunn> chicken
<ralsina> om26er: no regression possible at all
<rsalveti> robru: ogra_: guess we just wait them to hit release, trigger a new image and copy the device tarball
<rsalveti> ogra_: is that something you can take care of?
<olli> kgunn, it has an rtm u8 task
<om26er> ralsina, cool.
<robru> rsalveti: right, well now there's this: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-009-2-publish/23/console
<kgunn> olli: my bad...i see he added a chicken branch for u8
<rsalveti> wtf
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats why i'm still here, we need to stop the auto-importer
<kgunn> olli: yes, it was part of the mega load
<robru> rsalveti: version bs. did you binary copies get accepted? seems like you were uploading versions 14.10 when 15.04 was already in rtm
<ogra_> (to have everything be imported together)
<kgunn> so silo4
<pmcgowan> kgunn, which has landed already? i cant reproduce it
<rsalveti> robru: silo 9 was fine, did a binary copy and it worked fine it seems
<kgunn> pmcgowan: actually...silo4 rtm is _just_ now landing
<kgunn> only landed on vivid 2 days ago
<robru> rsalveti: oh wait, I think I'm reading the log backwards. I think it's just complaining that it found your manual uploads already at the destination and it didn't expect that
<rsalveti> robru: right, that would make more sense :-)
<pmcgowan> kgunn, it was merged on the 20th, seems it must have landed before now
<pmcgowan> anyway I cant see the issue occur
<kgunn> pmcgowan: on trunk
<robru> rsalveti: ok ignore the errors coming from silo 9, it's confused. once the packages are in destination we can just free that
<kgunn> we've got 2 branches
<kgunn> already
<robru> rsalveti: I'll check other silos for this same problem and pre-emptively fix those
<rsalveti> alright
<pmcgowan> kgunn, I guess I am concerned as the bug seems fixed, so whats the MR for
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, you around?
<kgunn> at any rate, bug updated
<kgunn> pmcgowan: you're right...it was in the last mega load (end of sprint week)
<pmcgowan> kgunn, oh good
<pmcgowan> thanks
<kgunn> sorry, thot it was this one
<kgunn> i just see big silo, i think it's this one :D
<pmcgowan> you and your big silos
<Ursinha> robru: are these bugs we are introducing with our changes? or only bugs our changes are uncovering?
<rsalveti> I just landed so many things I'm scared
<rsalveti> lol
 * kgunn wants a tshirt that says "unity8: we've got big silos"
<rsalveti> 10 packages + new device tarball
<Ursinha> kgunn: hahaha
<olli> kgunn, so https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1378043 this one is fix released then
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378043 in Ubuntu UX "[TOPBLOCKER] Phone is getting locked during a call" [Critical,Fix committed]
<olli> wondering why it wasn't cleaned up
<rsalveti> isn't this part of the one that is just landing?
<kgunn> olli: i think actually it was linked after the bot ran ?
<robru> Ursinha: a little bit of both
<olli> hm
<kgunn> or the bots semi-reliable
<olli> kgunn, mind updating the status?
<robru> rsalveti: ok same issue fixed in 2 other silos, initial guess is that's all of them, will double check now
<kgunn> i did, hit refresh ?
<kgunn> olli: ^
<olli> good boy
<olli> thx!
<rsalveti> wtf
<rsalveti> lol
 * kgunn sits up and pants
<olli> :)
 * ogra_ looks for bleach to get these pics gone
<robru> Ursinha: so the thing is, there is just a literal truckload of code that accesses files using relative paths, and depends on the cwd being set correctly somewhere else in the code. In most cases you can just change the relative path to an absolute path and it's fine. but some bits of the code were so obscure that I literally was not able to trace back from
<robru> the relative path to the previous call to os.chdir to figure out what directory it was supposed to be in. so I just hardcoded 'ok these files live in the silo root dir now', and that's great when you assign a new silo from scratch, but unfortunately existing silos had those files in bizarre subdirectories that I didn't expect. so I had to just dig in the
<robru> server and move those files into their new canonical path in order for the new code to find those
<ogra_> rsalveti, is 009 completely in ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> great, let me kick of a rootfs then ... will john-mcaleely be around later to push the tarballl ?
<john-mcaleely> he will ogra_
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> :)
<john-mcaleely> how long do you think?
<john-mcaleely> (before I do my bit)
<ogra_> 45min for the rootfs or so ...
<ogra_> max 1h
<john-mcaleely> ok, I'll return to a beer for a while then :-)
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/
<ogra_> :)
<john-mcaleely> how many times can I hit reload?
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<ogra_> heh, try DOSing the server ;)
<ogra_> the estimated times are really just rough guesses
<ogra_> armhf usually takes longer
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 149 building (started: 20141106 20:40) ===
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: ^ one for you to review on sanity when it builds I think :)
<asac> i guess we could parse the backlog of the imgbot and use the times to get real data on how long it takes
<ogra_> asac, well, thats combined times of s-i and rootfs
<olli> kgunn, mind having a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1384749
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1384749 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] Detected X,Y coordinates for touch event on text field is off" [Critical,In progress]
<ogra_> the url above has the plain rootfs
<asac> ogra_: guess thats what we really care about, no?
<ogra_> asac, indeed
<kgunn> olli: doing
<asac> "time to final image"
<ogra_> asac, though john waits to upload the device tarball at tthe right time
<ogra_> for that tthe rootfs build time is the measure
<asac> oh an "alley oop" basically
<davmor2> asac: from experience 1:30-2hours
<asac> nice move
<asac> lol
<ogra_> asac, right ... coordinated device tarball and silo landing ... so we spare one broken image
<asac> yeah alley-oop :)
<ogra_> right, 1:30 -2h ... this time it will take longer because i'm driving the s-i importer manually
<asac> guess we should think about how to make infra smarter so doing what we try to do is less of a stunt
<kgunn> olli: so wrt bug, my understanding is, there's really nothing to be done from our end
<asac> l8tr
<ogra_> at some point we need one s-i server per project
<olli> kgunn, can we remove the tasks then
<ogra_> then its gets easy
<kgunn> olli: the related mir bug could be considered an "enhancement"
<kgunn> olli: ack
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan: yes
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, we closed that bug we were discussing
<pmcgowan> where the phone locked on a call
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan: right cool
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan: that should have been fixed with the last big unity upload
<pmcgowan> yep
<ToyKeeper> Ah hah, I *did* hear a beep somewhere.
<ToyKeeper> asac: It might be hard to get data from IRC logs, since imgbot hasn't been very reliable lately.
<ToyKeeper> Anyway, I'll get the 149 testing going soon after it finishes building.
<ogra_> yeah, sorry for that
<ogra_> (imgbot)
<bfiller> robru: could you publish rtm14 when you get a chance? thanks!
<robru> ogra_: is it safe to publish rtm14 yet? how's that image build going?
<ogra_> robru, just go ahead, it is in the final stages
<om26er> robru, do you know when does the next rtm build will happen ? i.e. 149
<ogra_> om26er, in the works :)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, page says built. do I push yet?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, yeah, go ahead
<om26er> ogra_, as in building ? great!
<ogra_> well, more as in"being-hand_puzzled-together"
<ogra_> :)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, next puzzle piece slid in
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, tarball pushed
<ogra_> awesome ... firing the importer back up
<john-mcaleely> this will be 149, right?
<ogra_> thats what the bot said, yes :)
<ogra_> and the importer runs again ...
<ogra_> ~30min now, then we are done
<john-mcaleely> nice
<ogra_> plars, the 146 krillin tests seem to hang in address_book
<ogra_> (or at least the dashboard does)
<plars> ogra_: I'll take a look
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> importer done ... should show up any minute
<plars> ogra_: argh, 147 is up now I think... so the one I just started will pull that
<plars> oh, no it's getting 146, we're good
<plars> ogra_: it seems that device went offline in the middle of the run and the job timed out. I'm curious to hear what state the device ended up in
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 149 DONE (finished: 20141106 21:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/149.changes ===
<john-mcaleely> \o/
<asac> 1:15h
 * john-mcaleely upgrades impatiently
<asac> not too bad
<ogra_> go wild hapy testing :)
<plars> we skipped 147 and 148?
<ogra_> asac, well, that was hand driven ... check the bot notes tonight with the auto-build ... thats mpore realistic
<asac> hand driven should be slower in average, no?
<ogra_> wow ... what a changelog
<asac> anything unexpected in that changelog?
<ogra_> asac, not necessarily ... the different cron jobs are not all in sync ... so you have dealays ... i actually never measured the difference
<ogra_> s/you have delays/you can have... /
<asac> right. cron can only go so far. better is trigger driven :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> so is this image potentially the best ever?
 * asac checks for update
<ogra_> the compononets surely are
<john-mcaleely> unquestionably
<ogra_> dont ask about the whole ;)
<john-mcaleely> just booted for me
<asac> the components alone are not worse a lot; what counts is the melting pot of all in one unique awesome experience that is more than just software :)
<john-mcaleely> what else could go wrong?
<ogra_> right, but we dontn know how well all of them interact :)
<ogra_> you only see that in the full image at the end :)
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: not seeing 149 when I check for  updates
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: does it take a little while
<ChickenCutlass> ?
<robru> ChickenCutlass: in my experience it's available as soon as the bot pings about it, but maybe that's no longer the case (I haven't tried recently)
<ChickenCutlass> robru: that’s what I thought — systems settings saying nothing there.
<ChickenCutlass> anyway
<ChickenCutlass> I will wait
<rsalveti> at least ubuntu-device-flash already found 149 here
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, tell Chipaca
<Chipaca> hello hello
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: I am manually checking as well
<ogra_> the system-settings updater too
<Chipaca> drat
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, ah, then you most likely trashed the data for Chipaca
<Chipaca> goodbye goodbye
<ogra_> heh
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: I rebooted and now its there
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, i have it flashing here
<ChickenCutlass> weird
<ogra_> when i had that last i saw a hanging system-image process
<ogra_> check the next time
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<ogra_> well, it boots ...
<ogra_> hmm, registering my SIMs seems to take quite long
<ogra_> ah, now it has both
<john-mcaleely> worked for me - hit update after the bot announced it. now enjoying it...
<ToyKeeper> I wonder why xchat stopped pinging me when imgbot says something, but I still get notifications when someone mentions the word "imgbot".  Odd.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> matching "=== trainguards" should get you all bot pings though
<robru> bfiller: 17, 14, and 10
<bfiller> robru: nice
<dobey> there's still no way for jenkins to build click-packaged projects without having debian/ right?
<robru> dobey: correct, jenkins does not build click packages. If you put in a debian/ directory it'll build you a deb
<dobey> i think jenkins does build click packages
<dobey> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-vivid-armhf/12/?
<dobey> at least, that looks like a click package to me
<dobey> but it looks like in the console output, that it's using dpkg stuff to install the necessary dependencies, to build the thing
<rsalveti> robru: hey, line 51 is not reflecting the reality in there
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-07
<robru> rsalveti: fixed I guess, let me know if I made any mistakes
<rsalveti> robru: alright, thanks
<robru> rsalveti: you're welcome
<robru> bfiller: please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-1384707/+merge/241010
<robru> jhodapp: looks like there's been an rtm release of qtubuntu-media which invalidates your qtubuntu-media silo. you'll need to rebuild & retest before that can be published.
<jhodapp> robru, which silo of mine are you referring to?
<robru> jhodapp: rtm 2
<jhodapp> robru, hmm ok, surprised that didn't get landed already since it was a topblocker
<robru> jhodapp: I only just noticed it having qa approval now
<jhodapp> robru, ok
<robru> jhodapp: yeah according to my IRC scrollback it only got qa approved 3 hours ago
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 12 building (started: 20141107 02:10) ===
<jhodapp> robru, thanks, must have been a long QA line
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 150 building (started: 20141107 03:10) ===
<rsalveti> jhodapp: robru: silo 2 needs a rebuild still
<rsalveti> because we just landed 9 that had qtubuntu-media
<rsalveti> I'm landing that first on vivid now, then will sync so we know we're not dropping anything
<rsalveti> should be good to land tomorrow morning
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 12 DONE (finished: 20141107 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/12.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 150 DONE (finished: 20141107 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/150.changes ===
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> nice that no unity8 crashes at least this time, ToyKeeper
<Mirv> I've had enough of those
<Mirv> now I think I can test again my qtbase silo too
<dbarth> good morning
<dbarth> i'm trying to get a silo for line 69; is there something wrong with it or a freeze on vivid silos for now?
<Mirv> dbarth: there's "Ping trainguards in #ubuntu-ci-eng to get a silo!" at the top nowadays. we try to assign silos, but it's easier if you just highlight trainguards to get a silo instead of we browsing the whole spreadsheet periodically and try to understand what lines would really like a silo and what not.
<Mirv> vivid is wide open otherwise
<dbarth> ah ok nw, but i had use the trainguards yesterday; just that you guys probably were busy on rtm
<dbarth> thanks Mirv
<sil2100> We're not doing as much satisfactory with trainguarding as before, mostly because I still need to find out how to highlight on queuebot's messages
<Mirv> dbarth: ah then that's really that trainguards missed the call
<Mirv> dbarth: sorry about that
<Mirv> yeah I don't have queuebot highlights either, but I do have if people make the highlight
<Mirv> right, I had just left for shopping yesterday at that point of the highlight
<sil2100> Yeah, it seems that queuebot uses notices or something, which I'm not sure how to handle in irssi
<sil2100> Not even sure what queuebot uses
<Mirv> sil2100: should watch_only still look at the manually uploaded packages, too? I kind of remember it used to list those too, but I might be wrong.
<Mirv> yes, I think earlier it did watch when they're building and wait until they were
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, watch_only looks at all packages that are configured
<Mirv> sil2100: it did not https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-1-build/99/console
<sil2100> Mirv: but yesterday it was b0rken, not sure if robru fixed that
<Mirv> aha, well it seems it's not
<sil2100> grrr :|
<sil2100> Looking at trunk, it seems that robru didn't fix source uploads after his fix in the end...
<sil2100> robru: ping
<Mirv> sil2100: filed bug #1390366 - I'd like to consider publishing Qt 5.3.2 on Monday so it'd be nice to have it working by then :)
<ubot5> bug 1390366 in Ubuntu Landing Team "watch_only does not watch the manually uploaded sources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390366
<robru> sil2100: the silo you pinged me about was a sync silo and i fixed that one. Lots of successful publishing's
<sil2100> robru: how about manual source uploads? Did you check those?
<robru> sil2100: no not really. I assumed the way it pulled dscs from the ppa would be consistent.
<sil2100> I'll have to check what's going on then
<robru> sil2100: shouldn't be hard to fix, just find the spot where it downloads the dsc file and make sure that ends up in SILO_DIR. watch-ppa did change to only see dsc files in the silo dir.
<robru> sil2100: if you happen to stumble on to any cades of '.', please convert them to absolute paths ;-)
<tvoss> good morning
<Mirv> Saviq: dbarth oSoMoN: I'm hoping I could release Qt 5.3.2 to vivid on Monday. if you want to land oxide-qt or unity8 to vivid, please do it today so I can arrange for last rebuilds for my silo.
<Mirv> otherwise if I publish Qt, then you'll be the one doing a rebuild
<Mirv> so this is regarding silos 015 and 016
<brendand> sil2100, darn it looks like we picked up a blocker :/
<sil2100> brendand: ugh?
<sil2100> brendand: a new issue? What's up?
<Mirv> :(
<brendand> sil2100, in the setup wizard after you enter the wifi password the keyboard gets stuck all or part of the way down while closing
<brendand> sil2100, and it obscures the keys so you can't continue
<brendand> sil2100, can we try reverting the ubuntu-keyboard landing?
<brendand> sil2100, if you don't mind can you set me up with the packages to do that?
<sil2100> brendand: sure, can you make sure that it fixes the issue first? i.e. manually reverting it on your device and rerunning the wizard?
<sil2100> k
<dbarth> Mirv: +1, we've validated the silo i think; let me confirm with oSoMoN
<sil2100> One moment then
<brendand> sil2100, right i need the old packages first
<brendand> sil2100, i will of course do that before you actually revert it
<sil2100> brendand: give me a moment, there's a lot of packages here
<Mirv> right, so that was broken because of the ci train problem, and the ignore flag only published dialer
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ fail, I thought ignore_missingprojects might pick it up but no, it simply skips it :(
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> Will look into that, that's why I hate code refactoring
<oSoMoN> dbarth, Mirv: confirmed that silo 15 is good to go
<Mirv> ogra_: ./copy-package -b -d ubuntu -s vivid --ppa=ci-train-ppa-service --ppa-name=landing-015 --to-distribution=ubuntu --to-suite=vivid --to-primary oxide-qt
<Mirv> oSoMoN: right, dbarth only marked it as so, we just have a problem with CI Train
<oSoMoN> Mirv, reading backlog, so the CI train only published dialer-app, and ignored oxide?
<ogra_> Mirv, that ok ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8865174/
<Mirv> ogra_: looks correct, oSoMoN will be happy
 * ogra_ hits enter
<Mirv> \o/
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> it complained
 * oSoMoN was going to hug ogra_…
<ogra_> needs to go to vivid-proposed ... not vivid
<Mirv> ah, of course
<oSoMoN> right
<ogra_> done
<Mirv> thanks!
<brendand> sil2100, so the revert works pretty well, let's see what happens now
 * oSoMoN hugs ogra_ now
<ogra_> hah
 * ogra_ hugs oSoMoN back :)
<sil2100> brendand: btw. can you fill in a quick bug for this?
 * sil2100 would like it for teh revert
<brendand> sil2100, Elleo - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1390395
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390395 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "keyboard gets stuck when closing after entering wireless passphrase in setup wizard" [Undecided,New]
<Elleo> brendand: thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, i think we should also have one for the constant camera-app crashes in smoke testing ... thats there since a long time (failures as well as the camera-app crash)
<davmor2> brendand, Elleo: confirmed first run with the reverted package the keyboard goes down
<davmor2> trying again now
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> did you notice that "previous error reports" actually works ?
<ogra_> ev, errors.u.c really needs a mobile UI now ! :)
<ev> heh
<davmor2> ogra_: yes bdmurray fixed it in 145 I think yesterday whatever the real image was from yesterday :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I confirmed it yesterday when Brian quizzed me on my issue and I opened it and it worked \o/
<ogra_> yeah, i wish it would be easier usable
<ogra_> (itegrated with yuor U1 account ... proper CSS or an app to berowse the bugs)
<davmor2> brendand: second run is good
<oSoMoN> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/update-qmlmodule-dep-names/+merge/241057 could use a sanity review from you
<Mirv> rsalveti: could you pre-ack Qt 5.3.2 vivid qt*-gles packages' packaging changes? http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt532/gles-pkgdiffs/ (qt3d simple rebuild). you're probably most interested in the symbols etc, I kept the OpenGL ones intact.
<Elleo> brendand, sil2100: looks like maliit's crashing when the keyboard gets dismissed, oddly I can only reproduce on vivid not on rtm; currently reflashing my rtm device with a wipe now to see if that triggers it there
<Elleo> brendand, sil2100: but I'm able to reproduce it on vivid after the welcome wizard as well, it's just less obvious since maliit gets restarted after a crash in the main session
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done, thanks
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks
<seb128> is there a known issue with the osk not hidding sometimes?
<seb128> I got that 3 times now since this morning (r150)
<Elleo> seb128: yep, working on it now
<seb128> Elleo, great, thanks
<dbarth> Mirv: for the oxide part, do you need a manual upload from jamie?
<dbarth> or ack, rather
<ogra_> seb128, oh, you see it on the running image ?
<ogra_> davmor2, brendand ^^^^^^
<ogra_> (we only know abou tit during the wizard)
<brendand> ogra_, yeah Elleo just mentioned that could happen
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i didnt read all backlog :P
<tvoss> trainguards, hey there
<tvoss> trainguards what's wrong with line 51
<Mirv> tvoss: sil2100: I'm afraid there' some sort of another CI Train problem https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-2-publish/31/console
<seb128> ogra_, yes, r150
 * Mirv cleaned up spreadsheet a lot
<Saviq> trainguards, I can has silo for lin 51 please? conflicts ignored
<tvoss> Mirv, sil2100 any more insight into the publishing issue?
<sil2100> Mirv: looking
 * sil2100 looks at the trust-store project
<sil2100> hmmm
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i just copy-package'd bootcharrt into rtm from utopic ... i see it in rmadison but didnt get any mail or anything
<ogra_> and now it silently migrated out of proposed ... weird
<ogra_> i would expect a mail
<sil2100> UGH
<sil2100> tvoss, Mirv: so for unknown reasons, CI Train just wiped out the state of the trust-store silo :|
<sil2100> tvoss, Mirv: the jenkins directory for the silo is simply empty, so no wonder it cannot push the branch
<sil2100> As it does not exist
<tvoss> sil2100, hmmm, so what do we do? :)
<sil2100> tvoss: thinking of how to fix this, but I guess the only way is to do a rebuild ;/ But let me think
<sil2100> I'm worried that it's another fallback from robru's abspath changes
<ogra_> can i get a silo for line 52 ?
<popey> sil2100: known bug that osk keeps sticking on in various places?
<ogra_> popey, yes
<popey> ok
<Elleo> popey: yep, just testing a fix now
<popey> kk
<popey> \o/
<Mirv> sil2100: :(
<Mirv> sil2100: wouldn't reassigning silo and build watch only work?
<Mirv> sil2100: another question, is it possible to make backup lf landing-002 jenkins stuff? losing that silo could mean losing a week of builds, if it wouldn't be possible to recover from error situation...
<brendand> Elleo, sil2100 - how goes with the keyboard fix? do we need to revert?
<Elleo> brendand: just testing a fix now
<sil2100> Mirv: I can try making a backup for the backend state
<sil2100> Elleo: \o/
<brendand> Elleo, i'd be happy to try it for you as well
<sil2100> Mirv: but watch_only won't help in case of tvoss's silo... since it only generates the branch to push when doing package builds out of bzr
<Elleo> brendand: there's an MR here: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-1390395/+merge/241063 jenkins hasn't built packages yet though
<Elleo> was a pretty stupid mistake :/
<sil2100> Uuuu
 * sil2100 likes fixes like these
<sil2100> :)
<ogra_> build faster !!!
<brendand> Elleo, see this is why we need static analysis :)
<Elleo> yeah, and smarter developers ;)
<Elleo> s/smarter/less careless/
<brendand> Elleo, well everyone makes mistakes
<brendand> Elleo, static analysis tools are great for saving yourself from them
<brendand> Elleo, do you run e.g. cppcheck on that project?
<Elleo> brendand: don't think so, will add it to the process in future though
<Mirv> Saviq: done
 * brendand wonders how we can make sure everyone is using all the static analysis they should be
<davmor2> brendand: I think a branding session at the next sprint, anyone not doing it gets branded ;)
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, I can't get the backend state back...
<tvoss> sil2100, rebuild it is then
<brendand> davmor2, whoah
<sil2100> tvoss: could we rebuild the packages again? I guess only a quick test if the packages install would be enough
<davmor2> brendand: too much?
<Mirv> sil2100: right... well actually my silo's "build from bzr" is not bad. so as long as build/watch_only can pick up packages from the ppa (...), jenkins shouldn't be able to destruct the ppa too badly
<sil2100> tvoss: sorry about that, I have no idea what's going on with citrain after the recent changes
<brendand> davmor2, just a tad
<sil2100> Mirv: but I'll do a copy of your silo backend anyway
<sil2100> tvoss: we would need Robert to look into that
<davmor2> brendand: well plan b was asking them but that seems so tame in comparison :)
<sil2100> (as it was his changes)
<tvoss> sil2100, sure, just hit build
<brendand> davmor2, waterboarding is another option
<davmor2> brendand: hahaha
<brendand> "how you know QA have gone to far"
<Elleo> brendand, sil2100, ogra_: packages are built if you'd like to give them a go: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-1390395/+merge/241063
<brendand> Elleo, will do
<Elleo> I found it most reproducable on mako/vivid, where I could trigger it quite frequently in general usage; on krillin/rtm I could only trigger it after a wipe, so I wiped with dev mode and installed the packages whilst still on the first wizard page before it starts maliit to test there
<sil2100> Let's prepare a silo for that and a sync
 * brendand wonders why he always gets permission errors with those output.zip files
<Elleo> sil2100: at the moment I've proposed two MRs, one against trunk: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-1390395/+merge/241063 and one against our RTM branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-1390395/+merge/241065
<Elleo> sil2100: but they could alternatively just be one MR going to trunk and then we resync the RTM branch from trunk since nothing else has gone in there yet; whichever's easiest from your side really
<brendand> Elleo, how do i actually get these files on the device? i'm being plagued by permission errors
<sil2100> Elleo: I suppose it's the same for both, as in both cases packages need to be built anew anyway
<sil2100> Elleo: if you have an RTM branch then let's do 2 MRs :)
<Elleo> sil2100: okay, cool
<Elleo> brendand: you'll need to make the image writable as well first
<brendand> Elleo, no i mean on my laptop
<brendand> Elleo, once the files are extracted i can't copy them anywhere
<Elleo> brendand: oh yeah, need to chmod +x the output directory
<Elleo> for some reason it just gets rw permissions by default, so you can't enter it
<brendand> that's weird
<Elleo> yeah, never understood why jenkins does that
<brendand> Elleo, i never new you needed execute permissions to enter a directory :/
<brendand> s/new/knew/
<brendand> Elleo, anyway patch looks good, let's proceed asap
<brendand> sil2100, if we're allowed to land stuff without signoff this would be a prime candidate
<brendand> sil2100, but we probably aren't so do whatever you need to do
<sil2100> Well, we still have that rule of isolated bugfixes
<brendand> sil2100, but we also have the rule of ollis list :)
<sil2100> And if you +1 on mentioning it as an isolated bugfix, well, I guess we can pass it through
<sil2100> That's something different ;)
<ogra_> this is an emergencyy fix
<Elleo> is there anything more you're likely to need from me in the next 20 minutes or so?
<sil2100> But we're the landing team, we can do what we want!
<brendand> sil2100, yeah!
<ogra_> !
<brendand> sil2100, screw everyone else!
<Elleo> if not I shall go grab a sandwich ;)
<sil2100> Elleo: no no, we just need a landing for the fix ;)
<Elleo> sil2100: okay, cool
<sil2100> Thanks :)!
<ogra_> is the MP top approved ?
<brendand> ogra_, nope it hasn't been reviewed yet
<brendand> Elleo, you need to get someone to top approve that
<Elleo> sil2100: are you happy reviewing it and top approving? next to me and bill you've probably touched the keyboard code most, otherwise we'll need to wait for bill to get on in an hour or so
<brendand> there's no way it could possiblie go wrong
 * brendand goes for lunch too
<sil2100> Elleo: sure :)
<Elleo> okay, great, thanks
<Elleo> now -> lunch!
<sil2100> Elleo, Mirv, ogra_, brendand: I created landings for both merges, let's build it and get it released o/
<ogra_> ++
<Mirv> sil2100: ++
<sil2100> Both are building :)
<ogra_> yay
<Mirv> nice oneliner
<sil2100> ogra_, brendand: anyway, once I'm back from lunch I'll escalate the u-k issue to product team
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> lets get this in asap
<ogra_> so the image can still get some testing .)
<ogra_> oops ... one eyed
<ogra_> hmm ?
<ogra_> whats that
<ogra_> Mirv, ^^ any idea  what i'm hittin gthere with silo 009 ?
<ogra_> 2014-11-07 13:10:29,094 INFO Pushing phablet-tools to lp:~ps-jenkins/phablet-tools/ubuntu-vivid-proposed
<ogra_> 2014-11-07 13:10:29,231 ERROR We couldn't push phablet-tools to lp:~ps-jenkins/phablet-tools/ubuntu-vivid-proposed
<ogra_> 2014-11-07 13:10:29,232 ERROR We had some branches that couldn't be pushed to their proposed location.
<ogra_> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/srv/juju/vol-0000005d/var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-009/phablet-tools/".
<ogra_> thats the console log
<olli> ohoh, /me checks u-k issue
<Elleo> sil2100: great :)
<ogra_> olli, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1390395
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390395 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "keyboard gets stuck when closing after entering wireless passphrase in setup wizard" [Undecided,In progress]
<ogra_> olli, the trivial fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-1390395/+merge/241063
<olli> is that a regression?
<Elleo> olli: yes
<olli> ha!
<olli> so if the q was whether to land or not... land
<ogra_> on it :)
<Mirv> ogra_: hangout, but sounds like similar situation as tvoss|lunch sil2100 already saw with othe rsilo
<Mirv> ogra_: in other words, ci train breaking stuff
<ogra_> oh, that was the same silo ?
<Mirv> ogra_: no, different silo, 005
<ogra_> ah, k
<Mirv> which seems to work now after rebuild
<ogra_> so let me try that too
<ogra_> grr
<ogra_> should i do a watch only build ?
<Mirv> ogra_: you can try, but according to sil2100 the 009 had completely lost its state in jenkins and needed a real rebuild
<ogra_> well, it doesnt let me
<Mirv> and that's why I asked a backup of 002's state in case CI Train is now actively eating up silos...
<Mirv> since 002 has 56 source packages I'd hate to lose
<ogra_> heh, yeah, looks scary on the dashboard
<sil2100> huh?
<brendand> ogra_, has that image build started?
<ogra_> brendand, the silo hasnt landed yet
<ogra_> brendand, sil2100 was eating ... waiting for it to land and i'll kick it off
<brendand> ogra_, eating?
<brendand> ogra_, you mean sil2100 is not a cyborg?
<ogra_> yeah, they do lunch in poland ... pretending to not be cyborgs
<sil2100> Booorg
<ogra_> lol
<davmor2> ogra_: see that is where the germans have been going wrong ;)
<sil2100> Ok, dealing with that
<bzoltan> sil2100: I have an rtm critical fix tested and ready for QA validation in silo8
<brendand> bzoltan, we'll get to it, don't worry :)
<bzoltan> brendand: thanks .. and soon I can continue with that magic too
<ogra_> sil2100, some idea about vivid-009 would also be interesting (after the kbd landed indeed, not that important)
<sil2100> ogra_: I'm just making sure now that PT is aware of the emergency fix we need for u-k
<ogra_> sil2100, all approved
<ogra_> sil2100, see olli in backlog ...
<ogra_> just land :)
<sil2100> Ok, broke the spreadsheet just now ;) nvm
<ogra_> sil2100, "<olli> so if the q was whether to land or not... land"!
<sil2100> GGRRRRR
<sil2100> Ok, so CI Train is b0rken as shit
<sil2100> robru: soft reverting all recent changes to a version that's not broken for publishing
<sil2100> Fuck, it seems we'll have to re-build silo 006
<sil2100> FUCK
<sil2100> So I have no idea what CI Train is doing right now, but it's not doing the right thing
<sil2100> That's why I hate refactoring works
<sil2100> Especially in times so close to important milestones
<ogra_> i guess we cant grab the packages and dput them without breaking bzr branches ?
<ogra_> or copy-package them
<sil2100> ogra_: I think we'll just do something similar - let's dput the packages, and I'll try to manually merge it into trunk and tag it like CI Train does
<sil2100> Since waiting for a rebuild would take too long
<ogra_> copy-package with binaries then ... dput would rebuild in proposed
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train is having trouble due to some refactoring work - it has been temporarily reverted but existing silos might have issues
<sil2100> Mirv: just in case I made a backup of your silo backend
<sil2100> ogra_: give me a sign once you copied the packages over
<ogra_> sil2100, hrm ... it offers me 0.99.trunk.phablet2+14.10.20141104~rtm-0ubuntu1 ...
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I haz a silo for line 57, pretty please?
<ogra_> (ppa has 0.99.trunk.phablet2+15.04.20141107~rtm-0ubuntu1 )
<ogra_> ./copy-package -b -d ubuntu-rtm -s 14.09 --ppa-name=ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-006 --to-distribution=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed ubuntu-keyboard
<sil2100> ogra_: anything wrong?
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, the PPA doesnt know the new version it seems
<sil2100> Ah, you mean copy-package doesn't see it?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8868308/
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it only sees the former one
<ogra_> anything wrong with my command ?
<ogra_> oh, it accepts a version ... lets see if that helps
<sil2100> The command seems to be correct, so hmm
<ogra_> lputils.PackageMissing: Could not find source 'ubuntu-keyboard/0.99.trunk.phablet2+15.04.20141107~rtm-0ubuntu1' in 14.09
<ogra_> thats what i get when using -e or --version
<ogra_> sil2100, so i guess dput and wiating for -proposed to re-build it is then
<ogra_> sil2100, unless you have any other bright idea
<ogra_> (i dont)
<sil2100> hmmm, but why didn't it publish the binaries yet?
<sil2100> Maybe we just need to wait a moment?
<ogra_> sil2100, so even if i tell it to only copy the source packages from that ppa it wants to take the old version ... i would expect the source to be published since a while
<sil2100> ogra_: I think we need to ask someone about that
<ogra_> i wonder if the publisher in general has some hiccup or so
<ogra_> infinity, ^^^ are there any known publisher issues atm ? we cant get a PPA to report the right version to copy-package
<ogra_> (while LP shows the right thing)
<ogra_> i assume cjwatson is not around ?
<infinity> ogra_: No known issues, per se.  What's the exact problem?
<infinity> ie: the PPA and package in question, and how are you copying it?
<ogra_> infinity, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8868308/
<ogra_> infinity, but i want ubuntu-keyboard - 0.99.trunk.phablet2+15.04.20141107~rtm-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> that has built since more than 1h
<ogra_> and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-006/+packagesshows it
<cjwatson> Stopping using the obsolete options would make it less confusing
<ogra_> cjwatson, which ones are that ?
<cjwatson> all that -d/--ppa-name stuff is conflicting and I don't remember which wins
<cjwatson> one moment
<cjwatson> ./copy-package -b --from=~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-006 --from-suite=14.09 --to=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed ubuntu-keyboard
<cjwatson> try that
<ogra_> ah, well, i ran it without -d -s too here ...
<cjwatson> that's the modern syntax
<ogra_> HA !
 * ogra_ hugs cjwatson 
<ogra_> copying
<ogra_> sil2100, all fine
<cjwatson> I think you were ending up copying from ubuntu-rtm/14.09 rather than the PPA.  The old options were dreadful.
<sil2100> Oh
<ogra_> we should drop them from the help ;)
<cjwatson> Oh, because --ppa-name doesn't work that way.
<infinity> Yeah, that needed a --ppa as well.
<infinity> To use that syntax.
<ogra_> "73 packages successfully copied."
<ogra_> anyway, we're good now
<cjwatson> It would have to have been --ppa=ci-train-ppa-service --ppa-name=landing-006 or some such.
 * infinity nods.
<cjwatson> And not sure if that worked at all with non-Ubuntu PPAs.
<cjwatson> Might have done.
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-November/000833.html ... looks good :)
<infinity> Yeah, old syntax would have worked fine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8868536/
<brendand> ogra_, you guys got through it :)
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> pstolowski: ping
<sil2100> pstolowski: pinging about silo 2 rtm
<sil2100> bzoltan: hey! You mentioned a silo related to critical fixes
<pstolowski> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> pstolowski: as per #phablet
<pstolowski> sil2100, ah, we need to retest?
<sil2100> pstolowski: I don't know, the silo is not set as tested :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, why do we require a retest, nothing about the code changed
<sil2100> jhodapp: was it tested for ubuntu-rtm?
<sil2100> jhodapp: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-002
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes, since that's what it's landing for
<pstolowski> sil2100, it was, but there was different landing for qtubuntu-media at the same time
<oSoMoN> trainguards: ping, can I have a silo for line 57 please?
<sil2100> It's just 'Packages built'
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I could use a silo for line 56
<sil2100> Ah, so that was re-built?
<jhodapp> sil2100, hmm, the spreadsheet says granted on qa signoff
<bzoltan> sil2100:  yes, the other text input bug is fixed
<ogra_> jhodapp, it doesnt say "testing done"
<pstolowski> sil2100, jhodapp but comment from robru indicates it was rebuilt after new stuff landed in qtubuntu-media
<ogra_> jhodapp, colunm K
<sil2100> bzoltan: which bug was that?
<sil2100> ;)
<jhodapp> ogra_, lol, so there's two columns that indicate testing and they're out of sync, lovely
<pstolowski> ogra_, but it was set to testing done by me before, thus the confusion
<jhodapp> pstolowski, who did the testing last time from qa?
<ogra_> jhodapp, well, one for you and one for QA
<bzoltan> sil2100: Bug #1371206: [TOPBLOCKER] [SDK] Text selection - can't drag the handle
<ubot5> bug 1371206 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] [SDK] Text selection - can't drag the handle" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371206
<pstolowski> jhodapp, om26er
<ogra_> pstolowski, jhodapp, just set it to testing done again then
<sil2100> jhodapp, pstolowski: ok, if it was rebuilt then we need a re-test, as it might get broken by the newly introduced changes from the other landing
<ogra_> oh, right
<sil2100> jhodapp, pstolowski: if you did that already, then just switch it back to 'Yes'
<jhodapp> om26er, can you retest rtm silo 2 again please, it's a top blocker
<ogra_> if something in the underlying bits changed you surely want to re-test
<jhodapp> yes we need to
<pstolowski> yes
<jhodapp> tvoss' qtubuntu-media changes landed first
<sil2100> Ok, changed that to QA-sign-off required
<sil2100> pstolowski, jhodapp: ake sure you guys test it first though and set the tested field to Yes
<jhodapp> sil2100, sure, thanks
<pstolowski> sil2100, yep, i'm reflashing to retest
<sil2100> Thanks guys!
<jhodapp> thanks for the help sil2100
<tvoss|lunch> trainguards, can I haz vivid silo for 59?
 * ogra_ twiddls thumbs reloading rmadison in a loop
<barry> plars: ping
<bfiller> sil2100: can you republish vivid silo 014, MR's are all set now
<sil2100> bfiller: let me try that
<ogra_> the train lost a wheel ...
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, so you have the silos you need already?
<plars> barry: hi
<sil2100> WIll assign everything in a minute
<sil2100> bzoltan: silo 9 for you
<sil2100> bzoltan: hmmm
<bzoltan> sil2100:  thank you
<sil2100> bzoltan: but actually, you need to rebuild once silo 8 lands
<bzoltan> sil2100: yes, that is not a problem
<sil2100> You need to coordinate it with, ugh, yourself
<sil2100> ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: :D I try to manage it
<sil2100> :D
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, I am confused, are you putting two fixes into silo 9?
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, oh you have other fix in silo8
<bzoltan> pmcgowan:  yes
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, as those are related I expected one silo
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, why two>
<pmcgowan> ?
<pmcgowan> timing I guess, nm
<bzoltan> pmcgowan:  The one what is in the silo8 came first and Kaleo did not know how quickly he can prepare the other one.. so I decided to land the first one as quick as I can.
<Kaleo> pmcgowan, and silos are only supposed to land non decouplable fixes/features
<Kaleo> pmcgowan, but these are unrelated fixes (just touching the same component)
<pmcgowan> Kaleo, very good thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: can I push the branch to trunk now?
<ogra_> sil2100, all migrated ... i'll kick an image
<sil2100> ogra_: i.e. did it migrate?
<sil2100> \o/
<oSoMoN> sil2100, robru: hey guys, sorry if I sound a tad insistent, could I have a silo for line 57, when you have a moment? thanks!
<ogra_> build triggered
<davmor2> taps his fingers waiting on buildbot
<ogra_> sil2100, so if the hobbling train leaves you a moment, there is silo vivid 009 that seems to also have hit the wall
<sil2100> Ok, looking now :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: assigning now :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> Ok, the spreadsheet is being mean right now
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 151 building (started: 20141107 15:35) ===
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, seems rsalveti has set up a special team meeting for my team today ... looks like i cant make the landingmeeting
<davmor2> Yay imgbot \o/
<davmor2> brendand: it's building
<rsalveti> ogra_: sorry for the conflict
<rsalveti> just today
<rsalveti> and at every 2 weeks
<brendand> yipee
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, just want to clearify if i'm needed in the LT one since we release a milestone today
<ogra_> but i guess they can do without me
<sil2100> ogra_: sure
<sil2100> Well, it's an unofficial milestone so to say
<sil2100> Elleo: btw. can you take packages from vivid silo 15 on a vivid machine?
<sil2100> Elleo: we would then also publish this for trunk
<Elleo> sil2100: to test?
<sil2100> Elleo: yeah, if the packages work on vivid
<sil2100> :)
<Elleo> sil2100: sure, will do
 * sil2100 looks into silo 9 now
<tvoss|lunch> sil2100, can I get a silo for 58?
<sil2100> ogra_: grrr, can we rebuild silo 9? Should be rather fast, right?
<sil2100> tvoss|lunch: assigning in a moment :)
<kenvandine> kgunn, what's the status of silo 16?
<kgunn> kenvandine: Saviq had to add a last minute mp to accomodate uitk update in shell...so, afaik it's gonna go right in
<sil2100> tvoss|lunch: ok, I see it's approved on the wishlist, assigning silos :)
<kgunn> soon
<tvoss|lunch> sil2100, yup
<kgunn> Mirv: are you in disagreement with lpotter ? on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1357321
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357321 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress]
<elopio> cihelp: can somebody please review https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-test-cases/sample-adt-test/+merge/240974
<elopio> to see if that meets all the criteria and we can use it as a basis for the rest of the tests.
<kgunn> Mirv: or are you saying you agree it's roughly working with bugs
<ogra_> sil2100, sure, go ahead
<sil2100> I reverted CI Train to a previous state and I'll at least see if it was robru's changes that introduced the issues
<sil2100> Or maybe something else in the jenkins backend is happening
<Mirv> kgunn: so I think he's only testing on 5.4, plus he keeps on doing more patches in the upstream (those "a few bugs left"). I've today built a new package with three new patches from his branches.
<Mirv> kgunn: additionally, I found it hard to test because of unity8 crashes and general scopes unreliability, so I've asked for example if mzanetti (or anyone) could also test the PPA and see how it compares before/after on 3G only connection
<mzanetti> the ppa?
<Mirv> mzanetti: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-022
<kgunn> Mirv: ok, so is it coordinated between you & lpotter wrt the patchsets  ? i was trying to make sure we resolve this for the golden master
<mzanetti> hmm... no, haven't tested that
<mzanetti> or maybe I did... not sure... it was another ppa
<Mirv> kgunn: we've coordinated through the bug report (because timezones), but lpotter can share his thoughts more verbosily on what needs still to be done, or if he could also test the 5.3 PPA on his mako in addition to the 5.4 upstream work
<Saviq> kenvandine, could you do the testing for settings app?
<Mirv> kgunn: so note that he's focused so far on working in upstream with Qt 5.4. I'm updating the bug report a bit in case it's not clear.
<kenvandine> jgdx, had done that yesterday, does it need testing again?
<kenvandine> jgdx, how was that, what did you guys figure out with the problem you found?
<Mirv> mzanetti: is there a simple way to clear scopes caches etc, so that it would be possible to test "does it load the images now?"
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there ^
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> Mirv, rm ~/.cache/unity8-dash
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks, I'm adding to the bug report as part of a suggested test method
<elopio> cihelp: I also have a question about the nagios check for nfss tests. We have an initial version that needs some work, and will live in uci-engine. In nf-stats-service, as an executable python script. Is that ok for you?
<kgunn> Mirv: ack
<Elleo> sil2100: everything seems to be working nicely on vivid with those packages, ran the test plan plus the wizard without issues :)
<fginther> elopio, we'll be able to get back to you a little later
<kenvandine> kgunn, what was it that jgdx said about that fix yesterday?  i think you pointed at another bug?
<elopio> fginther: that's alright.
<kgunn> kenvandine: sometimes the cellular simply doesn't come back
<kenvandine> but that's not a regression caused by this right?
<robru> sil2100: (not up yet) please email me with the build logs that were problematic and any tracebacks you saw
<kgunn> e.g. flight mode off, cellular refuses to return...which makes you feel like you're being ignored....
<kgunn> kenvandine: right, seperate bug
<kgunn> that bug (cellular not coming back) you can get it if you hammer on the flight mode a while
<popey> davmor2: when you get a mo can you try and reproduce bug 1390529 ? /cc chrisccoulson
<ubot5> bug 1390529 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Browser starts on non-pages resulting in content-hub launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390529
 * popey re-words that
<chrisccoulson> popey, davmor2, this should be fixed with the state save/restore API in oxide when it lands. The issues is that the webbrowser is working around the lack of proper state saving by restoring the last visible URL rather than the last committed URL
<davmor2> popey: do you have a version of PdfjsViewer that I don't have
<bfiller> sil2100: looks like rtm 6 publishing failed, any idea what's going on?
<sil2100> bfiller: looking
<popey> chrisccoulson: exactly
<sil2100> bfiller: anyway, look our /topic - might be related
<popey> davmor2: nope, the one from the store
<sil2100> bfiller: ah, right, yeah
<sil2100> bfiller: so, we published that one manually
<sil2100> bfiller: let me clean it
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: we merged in the changes and released to the archive
<davmor2> popey: doesn't show in downloads for me  http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/pdf.png
<sil2100> Elleo: thanks!
<Elleo> no problem :)
<popey> well thats odd davmor2
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, that used to work for me
<davmor2> popey: and I get the same things with the app open or closed incase that made any difference
 * sil2100 sighs
<davmor2> ogra_: it works for me if the pdf is on the device just not on downloads
<sil2100> Elleo: ok, so silo 15 also has problems with publishing ;/
<Elleo> ah
 * sil2100 wonders what happened
<davmor2> sil2100: this isn't the fix that is meant to be in the new image that is being spun now is it?
<brendand> davmor2, that's a vivid silo
<tedg> Anymore rtm landings today?
<chrisccoulson> popey, which reminds me, I should review oSoMoN's branch which implements this :)
<sil2100> robru: bug #1390533
<ubot5> bug 1390533 in Ubuntu Landing Team "Multiple CI Train issues after the abspath refactoring" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390533
<davmor2> phew
<sil2100> davmor2: it's in rtm already, this is the vivid part
<sil2100> tedg: landings continue ;)
<ogra_> they hobble along
<tedg> sil2100, Cool
<kgunn> kenvandine: i take it your testing silo16 for u-s-s
<kgunn> ?
<tedg> sil2100, Can I get a silo for line 60 please?
<sil2100> tedg: so this change is already in utopic, right?
<tedg> sil2100, Utopic and vivid, yes.
<davmor2> popey: confirmed the bug at any rate
<cwayne> davmor2: hey, quick question, i got some more bugfixes for custom ready to land, are you going to be testing imminently, or should I push + build a new one (if you're not gonna start within the next 30 mins or so)
<popey> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> cwayne: it might drop to Monday now, we are awaiting a build for promotion testing so feel free to take it and do what you need to
<cwayne> davmor2: cool, sounds good!  promotion testing certainly trumps custom, so I'm happy to wait til monday :)
<plars> sil2100: ogra_: I have meeting conflicts so I won't be able to make it to the landing meeting. I have an MP up for review that should let us restrict which tests run for certain device/image combinations so I can remove those extraneous tests like filemanager, terminal, sudoku, dropping-letters
<plars> hopefully I can get that merged today
<ogra_> plars, same here
<sil2100> plars: \o/
<cwayne> plars: would that allow us to also run additional tests for certain device/image?
<ogra_> plars, can you also add 1% more wiggle room for systemsettle ?
<plars> cwayne: yes
<ogra_> plars, we discussed this morning that we should slowly go by 1% margins
<cwayne> \o/
<cwayne> extra scope testing :D
<sil2100> ogra_: why?!
<sil2100> :)
<plars> cwayne: I hate the way it works now, but it's difficult to say "we run these tests for everyone, certain tests only for custom, but these tests we don't run for rtm, but only if it's on this device... other devices do run them"
<plars> ogra_: sil2100: you two fight over it, and let me know who wins. I can easily adjust it
<cwayne> plars: yeah, I can see that being obnoxious
<plars> cwayne: would would be really cool, is if the image had some concept of which tests to run
<plars> cwayne: then it could be fully discoverable
<plars> cwayne: that could sort of work for clicks, but maybe not so obvious for other stuff
<plars> cwayne: oh, and we have some tests that can only run on a *specific* (instrumented) device
<davmor2> plars: my money is on ogra_ just sitting on sil2100 and that being the fight over
<sil2100> davmor2: meeting!
<ogra_> plars, there were still a lot unity8 and dash issues this morning but also a lot others that were clearly false positives
<cwayne> that would certainly be ideal
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, i thought we agreed on that this morning when seeing all these 1% processes that caused systemsettle issues
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 17 be published, please?
<ogra_> plars, go with whatever sil2100 decides :) (i'm in another meeting anyway(
<sil2100> ogra_: my 'why?!' was to something else ;) WHY are you having a conflicting meeting!
<ogra_> sil2100, ask rsalveti :P
<sil2100> ogra_: (we're just kidding here on the landing meeting, Friday-things)
<ogra_> sil2100, ah, i had a massivle lag (reconnect) so things arrived here in the wrong order
<robru> kenvandine: around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+15.04.20141107-0ubuntu1.diff
<oSoMoN> robru, the packaging changes were already approved my Mirv earlier today
<robru> oSoMoN: miv isn't a core dev... I thought his PPU was just for qt? i don't think that counts for webbrowser-app
<robru> Mirv: ^
<oSoMoN> ah, I thought he was a core-dev, nevermind then
<oSoMoN> his approval was necessary anyway :)
<oSoMoN> robru, so we need a core-dev to ack indeed
<sil2100> Yeah, we're powerless against webbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> mvo_, hey, if you’re still around, could you have a quick look at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+15.04.20141107-0ubuntu1.diff to ack the packaging changes?
<robru> Elleo: hey, so I'm not sure what happened, but your ubuntu-keyboard silo is totally broken. what I want to do is rebuild it, but I'll need you to do a quick smoketest on the new package (you don't have to do a fully test plan, just double-check that it still works briefly)
<Elleo> robru: okay, sure
<Elleo> robru: just let me know when its ready to test
<Elleo> robru: silo 15 I'm assuming, not the earlier RTM one?
<ogra_> the RTM one has landed (by manual copy-package)
<Elleo> okay, cool
<robru> Elleo: right
<robru> sil2100: so I reverted production to latest trunk and triggered a build in silo 15, this shows the .bzr dir is present: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/372/console
<cyphermox> wow, this job is still so useful ;)
<robru> cyphermox: you are like a god ;-)
<robru> maybe we should rename it so we can paste links to it without pinging you ;-)
<ogra_> wow, canadians
<cyphermox> beh
<cyphermox> ogra_: sorry!
<ogra_> heh
<cyphermox> ;)
<brendand> ogra_, 151 is here. is there a changelog?
<brendand> ogra_, need to check the delta
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> hmm
<robru> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/374/console .bzr directory still present post-upload.
<ogra_> brendand, give it a moment i see it still waits for 151
<ogra_> most likely the cron job hasnt run yet
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 151 DONE (finished: 20141107 17:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/151.changes ===
<ogra_> there you go
<popey> \o/
<kenvandine> robru, still need a core dev ack?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, yep
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+15.04.20141107-0ubuntu1.diff
<robru> kenvandine: yes please
<om26er> jhodapp, silo 2 approved.
<jhodapp> om26er, thanks!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, so qtdeclarative5-window-plugin isn't actually a new depends?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, or rather there isn't any new depends, just handling the package name changes?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, yes, exactly
<kenvandine> robru, ok, ack from me :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, silo 2 rtm is ready to land
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, this is just in prevision for the future
<jhodapp> sil2100, it's been retested by both QA and by us
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<robru> jhodapp: sil2100: ok I can publish that
<jhodapp> thanks robru!
<robru> erk
<robru> oh, WATCH_ONLY shoudl fix this...
<robru> jhodapp: ok so stuffs broken, hang on pls
<jhodapp> ok
<robru> that doesn't even... what?
<kenvandine> kgunn, sorry, i can, was working on something else
<kenvandine> kgunn, i was hoping to get a +1 or -1 from jgdk since i know he had tested it
<kenvandine> jgdx rather :)
<jhodapp> robru, why did it try to rebuild?
<dbarth> hi trainguards; silo 007 (vivid, nothing to do with the secret agent), is ready to land
<dbarth> thanks ;)
<ogra_> jhodapp, because the train is on heavy drugs today
<jhodapp> ogra_, haha
<jhodapp> ogra_, it's stuck under the waterfall ;)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i dont see it wearing a bikini though
<jhodapp> ogra_, that's ok, it's a train, so it's fat...we don't want to see that
<ogra_> lol
<robru> dbarth: ah just need you to approve this merge
<robru> https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/libaccounts-glib/packaging/+merge/240289
<ogra_> the poor thing is just fat bacause you feed it so much all the time
<jhodapp> ogra_, lol, poor train
<ogra_> :)
<robru> jhodapp: yeah, I dunno, I tried a WATCH_ONLY build and it only saw qtubuntu-media, not scopes-api. I'm only building scopes-api, the silo seems really confused
<ogra_> jhodapp, see channel topic btw ...
<jhodapp> robru, weird
<jhodapp> ogra_, ah yes
<dbarth> oh, approvals
<robru> jhodapp: yeah I dunno man, the train is in a really weird inconsistent state. and I'm not convinced it's caused by my recent refactoring, because the stuff isn't broken in ways that I would have expected based on the code that I was touching. it seems more like some gremlins got in the server and started randomly deleting files.
<jhodapp> robru, do we need to call an exterminator? :)
<robru> jhodapp: maybe so! there's no consistent pattern to the missing files that can be traced to any particular code that might be responsible for deleting files.
<dbarth> robru: i've approved the last merge; sorry for that
<robru> dbarth: no worries
<jhodapp> robru, so what needs to happen then, any thoughts?
<ogra_> we should just driveback to the last station and collect the marbles it lost there
<jhodapp> ogra_, not a bad idea, restore points for the train
<ogra_> :)
<robru> jhodapp: well once that one package finishes building I guess it would be a good idea to give it a quick smoketest then we should be able to publish
<jhodapp> robru, ok
<ogra_> sil2100, davmor2, so who is giving a go for promotion (and when/where) ?
<jhodapp> robru, so you were forced into rebuilding it?
<robru> ogra_: the thing is, even reverting citrain to a "known good" commit doesn't resurrect the files that got deleted. it's still in an inconsistent state. so I reverted sil's revert so that I can tinker with the most recent code and get a better idea of what it's doing wrong.
<robru> jhodapp: yeah the WATCH_ONLY didn't work, rebuilding was the only way to make the train see that one package
<robru> kenvandine: more packaging acks if you can? thx https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-007-2-publish/
<jhodapp> robru, ah ok
<davmor2> ogra_: probably Monday and jibel I would guess will give the go ahead on promotion
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> i thought we planned to promote today
<ogra_> k
<davmor2> ogra_: 60 hour regression suite takes awhile to run
<ogra_> since it was only a "promotion for ourselves"
<robru> jhodapp: it shouldn't need the full qa rigamarole again though because this time it's a no-change rebuild, so it just needs a quick smoketest to confirm the build is the same as the previous build and the previous testing can be considered still valid
<jhodapp> robru, good deal
<ogra_> davmor2, right, i wont bother waiting for a "go" then ... thats fine
<davmor2> ogra_: haha you'll be waiting a while if you do :)
<ogra_> robru, hmm, where are these pep8 changes you did to phablet-tools ?
<ogra_> seems the debdiff only has the changelog
<robru> ogra_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/phablet-tools/revision/331 no need to have made a release just for this, but I happened to have a launchpad recipe that was doing trunk builds and they were failing for a long time due to this one pep8 failure, so I just had to fix it
<ogra_> robru, i especially dont see my fixes in trunk ... there is a lot other cruft i have never heard about though
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk looks like it stopped merging a week ago
<robru> ogra_: I doubt there's been a release since a week? phablet-tools is pretty stable
<robru> ogra_: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/189491585/phablet-tools_1.1%2B15.04.20141107-0ubuntu1_1.1%2B15.04.20141107.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz if you're talking about this diff looking empty, that's just PPA fuckery, it's a diff of a rebuild within the same silo, it doesn't give the diff from distro. that's a long-standing problem in citrain
<ogra_> robru, where is https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-bootchart-fix/+merge/240564 which was merged and supposed to land this afternoon ?
<ogra_> i dont see it in trunk (nor in the diff, but you pointed that out alrady)
<robru> ogra_: I only just hit publish on that, the silo isn't even free yet
<robru> ogra_: it's only in proposed
<ogra_> hmm, k
<ogra_> as long as QA/CI get the fix today all is fine
<ogra_> they were waiting for it rather urgently (and couldnt get it this afternoon due to the silo falling over)
<robru> ogra_: yeah I'm not sure how to convince launchpad to give me a diff since the previous released version. even http://launchpadlibrarian.net/189491585/phablet-tools_1.1%2B15.04.20141107-0ubuntu1_1.1%2B15.04.20141107.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz is the same broken diff (notice it's diffing 1107 to 1107.1, totally useless.
<ogra_> i just want to make sure we dont lose anything
<ogra_> yeah, no worries ... as long as the fix is in the archive (and trunk) in the end we're fine
<robru> ogra_: I'm pretty sure it's happening https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/1.1+15.04.20141107.1-0ubuntu1
<robru> Elleo: ok build job finished and the silo looks like it's in a consistent state now, can you please do a quick smoketest and then I'll publish?
<Elleo> robru: sure thing
<robru> Elleo: thanks, and sorry for the trouble, train is really grumpy this week
<kenvandine> kgunn, ok, i finished testing uss from silo 16
<Elleo> robru: no worries :)
<kenvandine> looks good
<Elleo> robru: looks good to me
<robru> Elleo: ok great thx
<popey> cihelp, can someone clean this up please? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/lastFailedBuild/console - "ERROR: Failed to clean the workspace"
<ogra_> popey, apr-get install broom
<robru> Elleo: ok published without incident. no idea what the problem was before
<popey> ☻
<Elleo> robru: great, thanks :)
<robru> Elleo: you're welcome!
<robru> jhodapp: ok silo rtm 2 finished rebuilding, can you just quickly smoke-test that for me please?
<jhodapp> robru, yeah
<robru> jhodapp: no wait
<robru> crap
<robru> wtf
<robru> ...
<jhodapp> robru, what's going on?
<robru> jhodapp: .bzr directory is missing from unity-scopes-api dir in the jenkins backend, which means it will fail to publish
<jhodapp> robru, how can that be?
<robru> jhodapp: I don't know! that's the great mystery of the day :-(
<robru> ogra_: are you around to copy-package silo rtm2 into rtm for us?
<retoaded> popey, it should be clean now.
<popey> ta
 * popey retries
<rsalveti> ogra_: popey: do we have a bug already for the black line on top of the header (from scopes) with latest vivid image?
<popey> pass
<rsalveti> http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/home.png
<rsalveti> this is the bug I'm seeing with latest vivid on mako
<rsalveti> Saviq: kgunn: ^
<popey> i have no devices on vivid, sorry
<robru> no ogra_ ?
<Mirv> robru: nowadays I'm also MOTU, but not enough for webbrowser
<Mirv> rsalveti: yeah I see that too
<Mirv> rsalveti: if you have time, glance through http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt532/gles-pkgdiffs/ in case I could do 5.3.2 release Monday to vivid
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> do we have a silo for that stuff as well?
<rsalveti> will open a bug in a few
<robru> rsalveti: oooh can I bug you to copy some packages from an rtm silo to rtm? got another thing failing to publish
<Mirv> rsalveti: Qt? landing-002, please feel to give it a whirl. AP seems all good and no differences found, I'll need to rebuild some KDE5 packages though on Mon
<davmor2> rsalveti: dpm was on about it this morning I don't know if he filed a bug though
<Mirv> of course rtm >> vivid, but it'd be nice to get 5.3.2 done so that I could look more at upcoming 5,4
<rsalveti> robru: sure, which silo?
<dpm> davmor2, yeah, I saw it, but didn't file a bug, as I gave up on the customized-here image and went back to -proposed for rtm, which didn't have the issue
<robru> rsalveti: hang on, just need jhodapp to smoketest it real quick
<rsalveti> Mirv: thanks, just wanted to see the diffs for the original packages
<robru> jhodapp: ok sorry, I'm gonna get rsalveti to copy your packages manually, just need you to do that smoketest now (sorry)
<davmor2> rsalveti: it only appeared in this mornings image so it is something that landed yesterday
<rsalveti> davmor2: yeah
<davmor2> rsalveti: I bet it's that Saviq 's fault ;)
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> let me open a bug
<rsalveti> let me flash 11 first
<rsalveti> robru: just ping when needed
<robru> rsalveti: ok thx
<robru> jhodapp: I'm building unity-scopes-api in a separate silo now to see if I can reproduce the issue. please proceed with the smoketesting in rtm-2 and then we'll copy those packages manually
<robru> ogra_: lgtm: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/phablet-tools/changes
<robru> ugh
<kenvandine> kgunn, did you test unity in silo 16?
<kenvandine> kgunn, i want to get that landed so i can get some other branches lined up to land
<rsalveti> davmor2: 11 is indeed fine
<rsalveti> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/12.changes
<rsalveti> what changed
<rsalveti> then probably part of the ui-toolkit
<davmor2> tvoss|lunch: Lunch?   rsalveti, ogra_: behold the wonder http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/top-wow.png not NO 100%+ cpu hogs
<rsalveti> great, unity8 crashed when trying to connect to an AP
<rsalveti> yeah, we need to fix this upower thing
<rsalveti> will try to take a look at that this weekend
<lool> I dont get what stops silo 19 from building an updated source package
<lool> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/88/console
<lool> trainguards ^ your brains welcome!  :-)
<lool> Setting up libubuntu-platform-hardware-api-head2014-11-07 17:07:15,096 ERROR Source package build failed. Exception returned by build_source_package:
<lool> ['sudo', '-E', 'cowbuilder', '--execute', '--bindmounts', '/srv/juju/vol-0000005d/var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-019', '--bindmounts', '/var/lib/jenkins', '--', '/srv/juju/vol-0000005d/var/lib/jenkins/citrain/chroot-tools/buildsource-chroot', '/srv/juju/vol-0000005d/var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-019/location-service', '--gnupg-parentdir', '/var/lib/jenkins', '--uid', '107', '--gid', '65534', '--gnupg-keyid', 'B879A3E9', '--distro-versi
<lool> i tried the build again as job 89
<robru> lool: yeah I was looking at that
<robru> lool: so the relevant part of the error is actually this:
<lool> oh it did upload another one
<robru> dpkg-source: info: local changes detected, the modified files are:
<robru>  location-service-2.1+15.04.20141107.1/src/location_service/com/ubuntu/location/connectivity/ofono_nm_connectivity_manager.cpp
<robru> dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/location-service_2.1+15.04.20141107.1-0ubuntu1.diff.f6WfdT
<robru> dpkg-source: info: you can integrate the local changes with dpkg-source --commit
<lool> robru: not sure what helped it on retry
<lool> but it's in the PPA and building now
<robru> lool: I'm tinkering with citrain, it's possible I just fixed that issue even though I was really working on something else. lol ;-)
<robru> lool: yeah there was a bug where it was handling paths incorrectly, resulting in one thing being deleted and the wrong thing being copied overtop of it, which could concievably have caused this.
<robru> lool: which I just fixed in production just before your retry, so nice timing I guess ;-)
<lool> eh
<kgunn> kenvandine: yes, tested...one sec
<kgunn> kenvandine: so i ran the u-s-s autopilot on silo16 and it's saying 125 tests run w/ 125 failures ?
<kgunn> does that sound right ?
<kgunn> ... kenvandine so i'm gonna reflash to virgin and retest
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train is hobbling along. Please ping robru at the first sign of any trouble.
<robru> jhodapp: you didn't respond, and I'm now more confident that I fixed the problem for real, so I'm just rebuilding your package again. once that's done you can smoketest it and I should be able to publish it for real
<robru> without needing a manual copy
<jhodapp> robru, ok
<dpm> hi, could someone help with a core apps jenkins job?
<dpm> On https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/content-hub-support/+merge/240331
<dpm> it seems the autolanding job to merge to trunk is not running. For all other core apps it does run, but docviewer has only recently been revived, so it might not be running at all. Could one of the trainguards have a look at it?
<robru> dpm: you need cihelp for that.
<fginther> dpm, I'll take a look
<dpm> ah, sorry, I stopped reading at the first sight of 'vanguard' on the channel's topic :)
<dpm> thanks fginther
<robru> dpm: yeah we have two different kinds of vanguards here just to be extra confusing ;-)
<fginther> dpm, that MP has a prerequisite branch that has not been merged - https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/fix-1387651-1387023/+merge/240304
<kenvandine> kgunn, it doesn't sound right
<kenvandine> kgunn, but... i just finished running it on my device and saw the same thing
<kgunn> kenvandine: virgin or silo 16?
<kenvandine> UInput: ImportError("No module named 'evdev'",)
<kenvandine> silo 16
<kgunn> kenvandine: i only now stopped tripping on myself :)
<kgunn> to test the virgin image
<kenvandine> looks like autopilot missing a depends?
<robru> AlbertA: vivid 9
<kgunn> ruh row
<kenvandine> kgunn, i just installed python3-evdev and running again
<dpm> fginther, ah, yeah, testing it now, hadn't realised that. Sorry for the noise
<robotfuel> kenvandine: did you install autopilot-touch or just python3-autopilot?
<kenvandine> robotfuel, i ran it with phablet-test-run
<kenvandine> so should have installed the depends for me when it installed ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot
<fginther> dpm, no worries, it's not obvious why it was not getting processed. It's not something I'm used to looking at either
<kenvandine> but i haven't run tests on this device since i switched to vivid
<kenvandine> kgunn, i was worried about the ap tests on this one since we hadn
<kenvandine> 't had good runs in CI because of the CI jobs running on utopic
<kenvandine> i triggered a rebuild this morning to see how it would go on vivid
<kenvandine> and saw failures too
<kgunn> kenvandine: your ci runs AP tests ?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> but the failures were because it couldn't install unity8 > 8.01
<kenvandine> while CI was running on utopic
<kenvandine> now that's been switched to vivid
<kenvandine> and now this :)
<kenvandine> robotfuel, this is weird... ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot depends on python3-autopilot
<kenvandine> and python3-autopilot depends on python3-evdev
<kenvandine> yet python3-evdev wasn't getting installed
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> that's on utopic
<kenvandine> on vivid python3-autopilot recommends python3-evdev
<kenvandine> that's why
<kgunn> kenvandine: yep...failing on virgin vivid
<kenvandine> kgunn, install python3-evdev
<kenvandine> and try again
<kgunn> yep running now
<kenvandine> i have it running now against silo 16
<kgunn> ok i'm still virgin
<kenvandine> but in case there are failures, would be nice to have something to compare too
<kgunn> yep
<kenvandine> kgunn, our tests take WAY too long to run :)
<rsalveti> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1390624
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390624 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Black line on top of the scope headers with image vivid/mako 12" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> kenvandine: nah...unity8 way worse
<robru> jhodapp|sick: ok great news! (uh, sorry you're sick though!) silo rtm2 is looking in good shape (publishible by the backend as far as I can tell). please do that brief smoketest (or find somebody who can) and then I'll publish it
<kenvandine> yes... but i never run those :)
<kenvandine> i run these all the time
<kenvandine> robru, ribs better?
<kenvandine> i just noticed you're not ribru anymore :)
<robru> kenvandine: hehe, yeah I'm feeling a lot better in the last couple days. not perfect yet, but at least not painful anymore. right now it's like just having a bruise or something, a little tender, but not horrible
<robru> thanks
<kenvandine> broken ribs take ages
<kenvandine> kgunn, woot... just 1 failure :)
<kenvandine> kgunn, did you get 1 failure?
<kenvandine> ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_plugins.SystemSettingsUpowerTestCases.test_battery_plugin_battery_hotplugging
<robru> ok brb, lunch
<kenvandine> kgunn, with the upower transition in vivid, it makes sense that a upower related test failed
<kenvandine> and this looks suspicious
<kenvandine> (process:3427): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Dropping signal DeviceAdded of type (s) since the type from the expected interface is (o)
<kenvandine> kgunn, so i'm pretty sure that's not a regression
<kenvandine> not from your branch anyway
<kgunn> kenvandine: yeah, got the same one here on the virgin image
<kgunn> test_battery_plugin_battery_hotplugging
<kgunn> so we're good ?
<kenvandine> kgunn, yes
<kgunn> ok, flipping the switch in the sheet
<kenvandine> kgunn, thx
<kgunn> thank you as well!
<kenvandine> i filed a bug for the autopilot test failure
<kgunn> go team
<kenvandine> kgunn, 2 of your unity8 branches aren't approved
<kenvandine> 2014-11-07 21:44:43,676 ERROR https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/huddie/+merge/239831
<kenvandine> 2014-11-07 21:44:43,676 ERROR https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-pageheader-api/+merge/239242
<kgunn> kenvandine:  saviq!!!  :-P
<kgunn> thanks queuebot
<kenvandine> the huddie branch hasn't even had a review :(
<kgunn> kenvandine: i'm going off Saviq's earlier discussion in #unity
<kenvandine> ok
<kgunn> fully tested and good
<kenvandine> if you top approve them, i'll click publish again :)
<kenvandine> kgunn, i ack'd the packaging change
<kgunn> done
<jhodapp|sick> robru, thanks man...silo 2 rtm is all good...just ran a quick smoketest
<jhodapp|sick> robru, it's ready to publish
<kgunn> trainguards ready for an rtm silo no line 63, wouldn't mind a sanity check on my sync syntax
<robru> jhodapp|sick: thanks so much for your patience. get better!
<robru> kgunn: you got rtm 10!
<kgunn> robru: so...i wanted to sync just system-settings, but plan to rebuild unity8....
<kgunn> so i have a staging branch
<kgunn> is that ok? will it just blow away the copied over unity8 ?
<kenvandine> yay... fixed that failing test for upower 0.99
<kenvandine> kgunn, don't sync it...
<kenvandine> kgunn, system-settings includes a ton of stuff in vivid that aren't approved for rtm
<kgunn> kenvandine: oh....geeze
<kenvandine> kgunn, please cherry pick that fix and propose it against the rtm branch
<kgunn> kenvandine: ok, so you gotta staging branch ?
<kgunn> ah
<kgunn> kk
<kgunn> kenvandine: duh...didn't i do this 3 days ago
<kenvandine> lp:ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-14.09
 * kgunn goes to find the sentrum silver
<kenvandine> kgunn, just make sure you grab your commit and dednick's :)
<kgunn> you bet
<kenvandine> man make sure you don't land that sync :)
<kgunn> ;) certainly
<jhodapp|sick> thanks robru!
<kgunn> kenvandine: if you can approve i put up 2 mp's against u-s-s/rtm-14.09
<kgunn> trainguards could i get a reconfig on rtm silo10
<robru> kgunn: wait what?
<robru> jhodapp|sick: you're welcome
<robru> kgunn: I recommend against mixing syncs/mps in the same silo. That behavior is undefined.
<kgunn> robru: ok...you just wanna move me ?
<robru> kgunn: however MPs and manual source uploads are ok to mix.
<robru> kgunn: not sure. your landing just looks like all MPs now. you have MPs for everything?
<robru> kgunn: ok well I reconfigured for you. assuming you are good to go with MPs and no longer need anything synced, it should be ready for you.
<kgunn> kenvandine: so, i proposed those 2 branches but they seem to have conflicts
<kgunn> i gotta step away for a minute
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard:dpm cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Touch devices in jenkins are unavailable after flashing, recovery in progress. CI Train is hobbling along. Please ping robru at the first sign of any trouble.
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Touch devices in jenkins are unavailable after flashing, recovery in progress. CI Train is hobbling along. Please ping robru at the first sign of any trouble.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-08
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Touch devices in jenkins are unavailable after flashing, recovery in progress. All known CI Train issues have been resolved however there is a high likelihood for discovering unknown issues, pleas
<robru> hrm
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Touch devices in jenkins are unavailable after flashing, recovery in progress. Known CI Train issues are resolved but unknown issues may remain, ping robru at first sign of trouble.
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 13 building (started: 20141108 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 152 building (started: 20141108 03:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 13 DONE (finished: 20141108 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/13.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 152 DONE (finished: 20141108 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/152.changes ===
<Mirv> rsalveti: did you get to look if the symbols were ok?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-09
<robru> Note to self, make queuebot stop spamming on startup
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 14 building (started: 20141109 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 153 building (started: 20141109 03:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 14 DONE (finished: 20141109 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/14.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 153 DONE (finished: 20141109 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/153.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-02
<Mirv> morning
<robru> Mirv: hello from texas
<Mirv> robru: oh hello Texas!
<dbarth_> hey there
<dbarth_> i'm looking for a core dev to help upload libaccounts-qt which is stuck in silo 56
<dbarth_> Mirv: hi; i guess you should have the right fu for that, wouldn't you ?  ^^
<Mirv> dbarth_: looking
<Mirv> dbarth_: sadly I'm not a core-dev and indeed that package is in main :(
<Mirv> trying anyway just to gather if that's the only main package or what's the situation
<Mirv> signon-plugin-oauth2 too
<Mirv> dbarth_: you need changes actually, since you've not included the archive changes 1.13+14.10.20140819.1-0ubuntu2, 1.13+14.10.20140819.1-0ubuntu3 and 1.13+14.10.20140819.1-0ubuntu4~gcc5.1
<Mirv> dbarth_: looking at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-056-2-publish/14/artifact/libaccounts-qt_packaging_changes.diff , you'd need to restore the Multi-Arch: same to libaccounts-qt5-1 (in addition to syncing changelog entries)
<Mirv> dbarth_: the changelog should also mention you're (apparently?) dropping Qt 4 support
<Mirv> mardy: ^ last three lines
<Mirv> as the only real change would be the Multi-Arch: same addition, there should be no need for re-QA:ing after rebuild
<dbarth_> Mirv: hi
<dbarth_> ok
<dbarth_> i guess mardy will merge propose these changes and we'll do a rebuild and re-do a quick smoke testing with qa since there will be packaging changes
<mardy> Mirv, dbarth_: yes, I'll sync things up :-)
<dbarth_> Mirv: who then should we ping to publish that?
<Mirv> dbarth_: a core dev :( https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members
<Mirv> probably me and sil will become core devs within the next year, but it'll be some time still
<jibel> Mirv, is there a landing meeting this morning?
<mardy> ogra_: hi! Would you help us land https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/446 ? Landing needs a core-dev as some packages are in main
<Mirv> jibel: I was thinking not, when no-one was there 1 min before you asked :)
<Mirv> jibel: I don't have any topics myself, being just back, although I'm interested if they pay-ui/backend/qtpurchasing will land to OTA-8 or not
<jibel> Mirv, okay, no problem
<Mirv> I guess it will not, although the tickets in trello are not totally blocked at the moment as such
<pstolowski> hello trainguards, may i ask for removing stale wily packages from silos 8 & 20 (which are xenial+vivid only)?
<mardy> cjwatson: hi! Would you help us land https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/446 ? Landing needs a core-dev as some packages are in main
<cjwatson> mardy: could you find somebody who's more routinely doing Ubuntu work?
<mardy> cjwatson: not sure who is more into this... any suggestions?
<cjwatson> I don't know, sorry
<cjwatson> mardy: But I mostly do Launchpad nowadays
<mardy> cjwatson: thanks anyway, I'll continue pinging here and there :-)
<mardy> seb128: hi! You, maybe? :-) ^ Would you help us land https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/446 ?
<seb128> mardy, I was just about to go for lunch but I can look after that, but usually #ubuntu-devel is probably a good place to find people with upload rights ;-)
<mardy> seb128: sure, no hurry :-)
<Mirv> pstolowski: sure
<Mirv> pstolowski: done for both
<pstolowski> Mirv, thanks!
<alecu> alesage: jibel: hi! I see that this card has been moved to the "Passed" column, but silo 46 still says "Ready for QA": https://trello.com/c/4fh6dI4j/2417-528-ubuntu-landing-046-indicator-sound-xavi-garcia-mena
<alecu> is there something missing from our side?
<mardy> seb128: hi! Will you have time for that silo request before, or should I try asking someone else?
<dobey> anyone seen rvr?
<seb128> dobey, I didn't
<seb128> mardy, looking
<mardy> seb128: thanks
<seb128> mardy, hum, it's a bit non trivial and removing packages need to look at rdepends, I need to finish something else to be able to properly have a look, might be better if you try to find somebody on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> Mirv, you don't have upload rights for the qt set or libaccounts-qt?
<Mirv> seb128: libaccounts-qt, not in the set
<Trevinho> Laney: ^
<Laney> I know, no need to remind me, but thanks
<dobey> oh, it's a public day in .es
<dobey> davmor2: are you too busy? :)
<davmor2> dobey: I am at the minute but jibel has asked me to look into pay-ui at some point soon too, I'll give you a ping when I finish up here
<dobey> davmor2: ok, great. thanks :)
<alesage> alecu, resolved re: indicator-sound silo, my mistake
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<alecu> alesage: thanks!
<bregma> trainguards, is it possible to get a regular Deb package into a silo for testing and possible landing in the overlay?
<robru> bregma: yes if you have it in another PPA I can copy it in
<bregma> robru, so we can't just use bileto?
<robru> bregma: no there's no way for you to inject manual source packages into PPAs using bileto
<robru> bregma: the sync logic only works if your entire silo is being copied from somewhere else, it doesn't work on a per-package basis
<dobey> using bileto works if a binary copy is safe (the source only builds arch: all binaries, and the binaries don't have series-specific deps)
<dobey> but yeah
<dobey> davmor2: are you still around? or done for the day?
<davmor2> dobey: just finished up now, I'm gonna have tea and then hit pay-ui for the last hour+ so I will be with you in about 30 minutes
<davmor2> dobey: that is just finished up what I was on
<dobey> davmor2: ok great. thanks
<robru> please sir can i ping some more?
 * popey blinks
<dobey> cihelp: is there any chance that some of the other makos will come back on-line? the autopilot-on-mako job queue is incredibly long :-/
<fginther> dobey, not very likely as the makos are failing from hardware issues.
<fginther> dobey, the jobs should be replaced soon with krillin based jobs, but there was some issues to work out between managers first
<dobey> ok
<dobey> any chance we could replace some of them with adt-run virtualized jobs in the future?
<dobey> kind of sucks that it's taking ~36 hrs for my MPs to make it through the jenkins machinery :-/
<fginther> dobey,  I'm not opposed to making any changes or disabling the tests until the tests are switched over. But it's up to the project teams to make that call
<dobey> ok
<alecu> hi trainguards. I'd like to understand how to fix this in silo 46: "Publish failed: This silo must be transitioned to xenial before publishing"
<robru> alecu: right I sent an email about that if you check the ubuntu-phone archives.
<alecu> robru: sorry, I'll check that
<robru> alecu: what kind of package is it? something that is compiled? if so it may need a rebuild against the new toolchain in xenail
<alecu> robru: it's the sound indicator, and yes, it's compiled
<alecu> robru: the thing is that it's already got QA approval for vivid. Is it possible to recompile only for xenial?
<robru> alecu: generally no, in this case I suppose I could just copy the approved vivid packages and then change the silo to be xenial only instead of dual.
<robru> alecu: ok one sec I'll fix it
<alecu> robru: oh, that would be great. Thanks a lot!
<alecu> robru: and sorry for being out of the loop. I've not done landings in a while, and I'm filling in with finishing this landing :P
<robru> alecu: yeah somehow nobody saw my email, there's still dozens of wily silos in this bad state somehow
<sil2100> alecu: publishing it now
<alecu> thanks train-guards, y'all rock.
<robru> alecu: yeah sorry, apparently sil2100 started transitioning this one already but didn't finish (he's sitting across the table from me)
<sil2100> cyphermox: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-046-2-publish/24/
<alecu> ah! I was wondering what sil2100 was doing awake. It must be 1am in his timezone!
<sil2100> alecu: yeah, I blame lack of sleep as the reason why I didn't finish the transition
<alecu> are you guys on a sprint?
<sil2100> cyphermox will publish it in a minute as my powers aren't good enough
<sil2100> (he's sitting next to us as well)
<sil2100> Yeah
<alecu> not enough powers?
 * alecu fears sil2100's mighty sword
<alecu> thanks a lot guys, enjoy the sprint!
<cyphermox> alecu: that update is adding a bunch of build-depends which aren't mentioned in changelog, and also adding quite many files also without mentioning any of it in changelog.
<cyphermox> so; it's a NAK from me until at least changelog is fixed.
<alecu> cyphermox: sounds fair. I'll ask xavi tomorrow to get that fixed
<cyphermox> alecu: ok thanks!
<alecu> Thank you!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-03
<xavigarcia> trainguards ping
<xavigarcia> trainguards: Hi guys, I saw that there was a problem publishing silo 46. I don't have permissions to upload, but I saw that sil2100 had the same issue. The silo contains new strings so we should land this asap to give enough time to the translations team
<Mirv> xavigarcia: yes, we'd need a core-dev for it, me or sil2100 do not yet have those rights either (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members)
<xavigarcia> Mirv: ack... thanks
<Mirv> xavigarcia: Laney just did a couple of indicator uploads yesterdays, maybe he'd be up to this too. But I see a problem with the packaging unfortunately - it build depends on libunity-api-dev which is in universe, while the indicator is in main.
<Mirv> this won't be allowed, so either the dependency should be removed or the unity-api source package should be MIR:d via a bug report containing this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements
<xavigarcia> Mirv: Okay... I will take a look, but I'm afraid I cannot remove that dependency....
<xavigarcia> Mirv: Hi again, I see the network indicator has also libunity-api-dev as a build dependency and it's landing normally
<seb128> xavigarcia, that indicator is not used on the desktop and is in universe
<xavigarcia> seb128: true... I didn't realize it was not in main. thanks!
<seb128> yw
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  what should i do with this? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-1-build/268/console
<Mirv> bzoltan_: we're back to normal landings - ie those where you need to wait for the -proposed migration in xenial before the trunk gets merged..
<Mirv> bzoltan_: but if it's OTA-8 related you're preparing, let's just merge manually
<Trevinho> Laney: why do I get that error? ^
<bzoltan_> Mirv: it is indeed an OTA8 bugfix
<Trevinho> Is that already in xenial?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ok, just a moment then
<Laney> yes
<Laney> Trevinho: tick box to ignore it
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  thank you
<Trevinho> Laney: how is called?
<Laney> umm
<Trevinho> Laney: 	FORCE_REBUILD?
<Laney> force something
<Laney> sounds right
<Mirv> bzoltan_: trunk up-to-date, feel free to retry now
<Mirv> the merge job said something funny but did the main thing anyway
<Trevinho> Laney: ok that went ok
<Laney> woot
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can the armhf xenial build in silo 39 be retried, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! We are getting CI failures because of intermittent network issues ("Temporary failure in name resolution"). Is this a known issue? For example, see latest failures in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-touch/
<psivaa> alf_: this seems very similar cause  due to a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1511049
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511049 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "add-apt-repository intermittently fails on krillin" [Undecided,New]
<alf_> psivaa: I don't know... what we are seeing is clearly a network issue, whereas the bug you mention seems like a problem with the API (i.e. connection to LP is made, but something goes wrong after that)
<psivaa> alf_: Since the actual root cause of the bug hasn't been investigated,  i'm not sure if we can either confirm it as the same cause or a different one. May be a different out come of the same cause or slightly different causes. i.e. Could be in the networking used by software-proporties
<psivaa> alf_: i'll add this output to the bug too
<dobey> cihelp: can we have a pending click autopilot mako job killed to circumvent the extreme long wait time, if we aren't relying on successful completion of the autopilot?
<josepht> dobey: which job?
<dobey> josepht: the pending generic-click-autopilot-mako job for pay-ui
<josepht> dobey: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/ ?
<dobey> josepht: yes, #949 is the pending job for pay-ui there
<josepht> dobey: okay, let me figure out if killing it is going to cause any issues
<dobey> josepht: ok, thanks
<josepht> dobey: I killed it
<dobey> josepht: i saw. thanks :)
<josepht> dobey: np
<dobey> cihelp, trainguards: can we get http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-click-builder-14.09-armhf/49/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_15.01.135_armhf.click uploaded to the store please?
<sil2100> dobey: hey! You'd need someone like popey
<Saviq> trainguards, remove unity-scope-click from silo 21 please, and can we have a silo for reqs 595, 596?
<sil2100> Saviq: oh, we low on silos now? On it
<sil2100> Saviq: packages deleted, now for the requests
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: assigned
<Saviq> tx
<sil2100> Landers, please make sure to free up silos that you are not using right now
<popey> sil2100, dunno who uploads payui, usually fginther I think....
<sil2100> Oh, hm, ok
<sil2100> fginther: ^ ?
<fginther> sil2100, hey
<dobey> usually fginther or plars in the past
<dobey> fginther: can you upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-click-builder-14.09-armhf/49/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_15.01.135_armhf.click to the store?
<sil2100> fginther: dobey wanted a payui upload to the store, if you have a moment :)
<fginther> dobey, sure
<dobey> thanks
<fginther> dobey, done
<dobey> fginther: great, thanks
<bfiller> sil2100: out of silos? not letting me assign through train
<sil2100> bfiller: yeah, you have a request I should assign?
<bfiller> sil2100: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/597
<dobey> trainguards: for requests for click package landings, do we just abandon the request once it's done? i don't see a way to manually set the status to landed
<robru> dobey: what happens if you force merge?
<sil2100> bfiller: assigning
<bfiller> sil2100: ty
<dobey> robru: how do i do that?
<sil2100> bfiller: assigned, but we're no officially out of silos
<sil2100> ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: darn, any that can be deleted?
<robru> dobey: run the merge job with FORCE checked. IIRC it should not try to delete any nonexistent PPA but still set the status to Landed.
<dobey> robru: i only see "Assign" "Abandon" and "Edit"
<dobey> robru: oh i need to assign a silo ppa for it?
<robru> dobey: oh crap, nm then
<robru> dobey: you won't be able to because we're low
<dobey> oh ok
<dobey> robru: but assign and then force merge, should theoretically result in it being "landed" ?
<robru> dobey: just mark it abandoned I guess. I still to this day have no idea why people insist on cramming non-ppa-using things through the ppa-wrapping-tool
<dobey> robru: because you haven't given us a solution for getting clicks built, QAed, and uploaded to the store :)
<dobey> it all has to be done manually this way
<robru> dobey: I could create a spreadsheet for you...
<dobey> give me a way to have silos for clicks, and it will get used
<robru> dobey: well I can't make ppas support clicks, talk to colin
<sil2100> xavigarcia: hey! So, I also checked quickly the packaging diff for silo 46 and as probably already someone else mentioned, we can't release it due to the cmake-extras and libunity-api-dev deps which are in universe
<sil2100> xavigarcia: we'd either need to get rid of those or move them to main
<xavigarcia> sil2100: although they only depend for building?
<xavigarcia> sil2100: I only need those packages for the integration tests
<sil2100> xavigarcia: yeah, sadly, a main package can only build-dep on main packages
<xavigarcia> sil2100: it's going to be a problem, then I guess....
<sil2100> Otherwise there's a component-mismatch
<xavigarcia> sil2100: I see
<sil2100> xavigarcia: if it's required and the both packages are still maintained by us, I guess we can look into getting them into main
<sil2100> Then you could just leave those deps, but I'd need to check if it's possible and how much work would it need
<xavigarcia> sil2100: ok...
<jhodapp> robru, can you please dput qtmultimedia from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to the silo 9 ppa?
<robru> jhodapp: one sec
<jhodapp> k
<robru> jhodapp: ok one, you can run the build job now to track it
<jhodapp> robru, thanks man
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<sil2100> alecu, xavigarcia: looking at the packages main-inclusion possibility in a minute
<alecu> sil2100: xavigarcia is also looking at splitting the landing
<alecu> sil2100: and taking the tests and new dependencies out, and trying to land them for OTA-9
<alecu> sil2100: so, let me know if the main-inclusion is not possible, and we'll try to push that
<alecu> sil2100: hopefully it can be solved in the way you propose, so we don't have to retest all the silo.
<xavigarcia> alecu, sil2100: I already pushed the changes to remove the integration tests.... so if you think we can include those packages in main without issues please let me know so I can roll back
<xavigarcia> alecu, sil2100: I'm rebuilding the silo, as it takes some time
<alecu> xavigarcia: if you are rebuilding the silo we'll need QA approval again
<alecu> xavigarcia: make sure to mention that there are no changes in the main code
<sil2100> alecu, xavigarcia: ok, thanks guys
<alecu> sil2100: thank you!
<sil2100> alecu, xavigarcia: so, it looks like we could potentially get both packages rather easy to main, but let me double-confirm that
<sil2100> alecu, xavigarcia: ok, filled in an MIR for unity-api, doko will be looking at it in a moment
<sil2100> Fingers crossed it gets approved
<sil2100> Ursinha: hey! Could you add me as an admin to the https://launchpad.net/~touch-packages team? :)
<sil2100> Ursinha: since it's a team that's subscribed to a few touch packages and I see you're the only person in it
<boiko> jibel: hi, I was wondering, do you think it is necessary to have QA verification on silo 000?
<boiko> jibel: there are no code changes there, just changes to the CMake files to support cross compiling
<Ursinha> sil2100: sure :) I'm on the move right now but as soon as I get to my computer I'll do that
<sil2100> Thanks!
<dbarth> hey
<dbarth> i guess that's a sil2100 request ;)
<dbarth> could you help me upload the latest oxide to silo 6?
<dbarth> from https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~osomon/oxide-1.10.4-vivid-overlay/
<sil2100> Oh my
<sil2100> Sure, I'm on a sprint though, not sure if I won't thrash the internet for everyone when uploading it to the silo
<sil2100> But I guess there's no one else that could do that right now ;)
<dbarth> sil2100: uh, could be yes
<sil2100> Downloading, will try doing that in a minute
<dbarth> or is there someone else with you privs to do that? robru when he arrives?
<sil2100> robru: is here with me as well
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> zzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz
<dobey> rvr: the purchase button state returns to the correct state just fine here on my mako with the silo. are you sure it wasn't just being a little bit slow for you perhaps? or that the old pay-service wasn't left around running? did you reboot the phone after installing the silo?
<alecu> sil2100: should we stop xavigarcia's build if you are moving forward with the MIR?
<rvr> dobey: Yes, I rebooted the phone, and tested without the silo. Then reinstalled the silo (citrain reboots), and problem was back.
<xavigarcia> sil2100: I'm afraid moving those packages to main is going to take more time, so I think that it's best to land now without those dependencies and land them for next OTA....
<dobey> rvr: can i see your ~/.cache/upstart/dbus.log when that happens?
<xavigarcia> sil2100, alecu: the new build for silo 46 is almost finished
<dbarth> eh :)
<sil2100> Ok, let's just leave it as is
<oSoMoN> sil2100, would it help if I dput’d this source package in a PPA somewhere, and you triggered a source copy from the PPA to the silo?
<rvr> dobey: Sure, let me reinstall it
<dobey> rvr: ok thanks. this is very odd indeed. i need to go get lunch now though. thanks
<dbarth> oSoMoN: i thought sil2100 needed to redo the changelog anyway
<oSoMoN> dbarth, why would he need to do that?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: that might help, if the package version has ~overlay1 in it
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yeah, it does already, I prepared it with the overlay PPA in mind
<dbarth> sil2100: it does
<dbarth> ah, so then a ppa source copy can just work
<oSoMoN> ok, let me see if I can push it to my personal PPA
<dbarth> oSoMoN: you'll need the space quota upgraded
<oSoMoN> not necessarily for the source package, although the build will fail because of lack of space, but that doesn’t matter much, what we’re interested in is the source package
<Ursinha> sil2100: done, can you check if that's enough?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, okay, you should now be able to do a source copy of oxide-qt 1.10.4-0ubuntu1~overlay1 from https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages to silo 6
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thanks!
<sil2100> Ursinha: looking :)
<sil2100> Ursinha: could you also make me an admin of the team?
<Ursinha> sil2100: done :) and now?
<sil2100> Ursinha: excellent, thanks!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, I'll copy it over, but for the next release I would recomment using the sru versioning for the vivid package of oxide
<sil2100> oSoMoN: you know, 1.10.4-0ubuntu0.15.10.1~overlay1 etc.
<oSoMoN> sil2100, noted, I’ll keep that in mind for the next one
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thanks! Package copied :)
<oSoMoN> cheers
<rvr> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13093327/
<dobey> rvr: that's the payui.log; i need to see dbus.log
<rvr> dobey: Hmm
<rvr> dobey: The button eventually changes back to the price, takes long, but it does
<rvr> dobey: This is the dbus.log for a couple of requests http://paste.ubuntu.com/13093425/
<dobey> rvr: how long did it take? here it's maybe 3-4 seconds; but i have 500 Mbps connection too
<dobey> rvr: ok, looks like it's not logging an error there, at least. i wonder why it's taking so long for you though. for me, it's about the same amount of time for both versions of pay-service
<rvr> dobey: Weird, I went to another app, and now it doesn't get the price back. 1 minute and counting...
<rvr> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13093503/
<dobey> still no errors. hrmm
<dobey> rvr: hmm, anything in unity8-dash.log ?
<rvr> dobey: file:///usr/share/unity8//Components/LazyImage.qml:91:16: QML Image: Cannot open: file:///usr/share/unity8//Dash/Previews/broken_image
<rvr> ** (process:2453): WARNING **: /build/pay-service-MZO9y2/pay-service-2.0.0+15.04.20151021.1/libpay/internal/package.cpp:223 item_properties variant has no sku or package_name entry
<dobey> rvr: ok, thanks. looks like maybe something in libpay is awry. i'll see if i can track down what's going on there
<rvr> dobey: Cool, thanks
<xavigarcia_> trainguards, Hi! is there any problem building silos for arm64? I'm trying to build silo 46 but it's been waiting with the message: INFO arm64: Needs building
<robru> xavigarcia_: looks like it just started. I guess the builders were just busy
<xavigarcia_> robru: it finally finished... thanks!
<robru> xavigarcia_: you're welcome. let me know if you need any more help
<dobey> ToyKeeper: hey, are you around?
<ToyKeeper> Hi.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: can you test the rest of silo 26 please? rvr found an issue earlier today with the new pay-service, and i've fixed it and rebuilt pay-service in the silo now.
<ToyKeeper> Sure, I'll take that one next.  :)
<dobey> ToyKeeper: great, thanks!
<sil2100> Love queuebot's spamming
<cjwatson> xavigarcia_: heh, the problem is that we have five builders and they aren't keeping up.  we're in the process of commissioning scalingstack on arm64, which will fix this once it works properly
 * sil2100 waits for his ocaml rebuilds to get built on arm64
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-04
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: experimental queuebot patch now in production, please notify robru if you see any ping spam
<rvr> ToyKeeper: dobey: Ok, I just saw something very strange trying to verify the fix. I cancelled, but... the app was installed!
<Mirv> renatu: the silo 024 qtpim avatar import fix has a comment from QA in trello
<Mirv> 014 OTA-8 bugfix made 026 dirty, forcing ubuntu-push rebuild - the commits itself in 026 stay the same obviously
<Mirv> another to get the updated trunk for real
<abeato> Mirv, hey, robru uploaded yesterday the  qtmultimedia-opensource-src package to silo 9, but I think we also need to upload the derived package qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles
<Mirv> abeato: ok, I can handle it. I also remind you that I really hope no API migration mess will come out of this, ie those changes have not been submitted to upstream or accepted by them. but Jim has told me he does not expect trouble this time.
<abeato> Mirv, noted, thanks
<rvr> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> rvr: pong
<rvr> Mirv: Hey
<rvr> Mirv: I left a comment on the card for silo 24
<rvr> Mirv: The photo is correctly imported from Google, but not correctly exported (or at least, Google doesn't read the photo).
<Mirv> rvr: right, I pinged renatu already about that, but he's in another timezone. I'm just providing the packaging, renatu is the lander here so I can't comment on the export case.
<rvr> Ahh, I see
<cjwatson> snakefruit (various archive cron jobs, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/, etc.) going down soon for a RAM upgrade
<Mirv> hmm, are xenial images unbootable on mako currently?
<Mirv> mine is just stuck in Google screen, even after doing a bootstrap flash
<Mirv> ok wipe + bootstrap did the trick
<cjwatson> snakefruit back
<Mirv> ah, nope, that was vivid accidentally, xenial still shows just Google screen so I guess it's dead at the moment
<renatu> rvr, hey what is the problem with the avatar export?
<rvr> renatu: I exported the vcard and imported it back to Google, and the contact didn't show the photo
<renatu> rvr, did you try import it on android?
<rvr> renatu: So I don't know whether it is a problem of Google or what
<rvr> renatu: I don't have any android around, just using the web
<renatu> rvr, works nice on android
<renatu> I never tried import on gmail
<renatu> rvr, we have this bug for iphone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1510259
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1510259 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "contact cannot be shared with iPhone" [High,In progress]
<renatu> rvr, the fix is on silo 2
<rvr> renatu: I see
<rvr> The contact is shared
<rvr> It's just that Google doesn't like the photo field
<renatu> rvr, the field looks correct to me, and works nice on android and iphone. Maybe we need something special for google
<rvr> renatu: Ok
<rvr> renatu: Mirv: I am approving the silo, just wanted to have some feedback about this
<renatu> rvr, I will report a new bug about that
<renatu> rvr, but this is not related with the silo changes
<Mirv> rvr: renatu: thanks!
 * Mirv publishing
<renatu> alesage_, crash fixed on silo 2. You can continue the tests.
<dobey> popey: hi. can you approve the com.canonical.payui 15.01.135 sitting in the store review queue please?
<popey> dobey, will do
<dobey> popey: thanks
<popey> dobey, done
<popey> np
<mardy_> Mirv: good session! And now it's time to feed the cat! :-)
<Mirv> mardy: thanks! and yeah :)
<dobey> rvr: hi
<rvr> dobey: Hi
<dobey> rvr: so, the issue you found seems to not be new. i am able to recreate your issue with the old pay-service too. can you file a bug about it, so we can figure out how best to deal with this case, and we can move forward with the current landing?
<rvr> dobey: Sure
<dobey> rvr: thanks
<rvr> dobey: Assign it to the correct project, if wrong https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1513093
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1513093 in pay-ui "App price displayed in already-purchased app" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> pay-ui is probably where we'll need to fix it
<dobey> rvr: do we need to wait for ToyKeeper? looks like she went through the test plan just fine from the comments
<rvr> dobey: Let's wait for her approval, as she's the one that did most of the testing.
<dobey> ok
<Mirv> sil2100: hey Texas! any idea what's up with xenial images? I can't get past Google logo (have tried --bootstrap --wipe), but the phone is not bricked since I can (continue) to use vivid
<pmcgowan> Mirv, xenial images totally busted, foundations looking at it
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! Yeah, as pmcgowan mentioned, they be b0rken
<sil2100> It's a known feature of our xenial images
<Mirv> pmcgowan: sil2100: thanks! I'd have demoed xenial phone Qt 5.5.1 in my session but had to do with demoing xenial KDE on Qt 5.5.1 :)
<robru> cihelp: s-jenkins builders are really broken. I had to disable a few of them
<fginther> robru, thanks. Looking into the problem now
<psivaa> robru: i assume you're talking about prodstack-worker-5 and the rest?
<robru> psivaa: yeah
<robru> fginther: thanks
<robru> psivaa: I've had problems with 2, 5, 6, and 7.
<dobey> i wonder when toykeeper will be around today
<robru> fginther: psivaa: "problems" as in random java tracebacks unrelated to my actual branches
<psivaa> robru: ack, thanks.
<robru> psivaa: fginther oh god there's only 2 nodes available and the queue is out of control
<fginther> robru, yes :-) it's not good
<fginther> robru, more nodes are coming back now. Not sure what happened, but they are much happier after a reboot
<robru> fginther: yaaay
<robru> thanks
<rvr> oSoMoN: Approving silo 39
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks!
<dobey> so many queuebot notices
<dobey> robru: btw, force merge didn't work. it fails without an MP or sync source
<robru> k
<dobey> ToyKeeper: please ping me when you're around.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Hi, didn't see your message until now.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: I have early onset cold symptoms and crashed last night before finishing.  Looks like the silo is unblocked now, at least.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: yeah, rvr wanted to wait for your approval before moving the landing ahead any further though. hope you're feeling better after resting
<ToyKeeper> So far, yes.  :)
<ToyKeeper> I doubt there will be any more issues with the landing.  It was just rvr's bug holding things back, and non-overlapping time zones.
<dobey> yeah. there was a rebuild of ubuntu-push required though. i guess that needs retested?
<alecu> hi trainguards: I see that silo 046 shows as "QA Granted". Do we need to do anything else to land it?
 * alecu has not completed any landings with the new dashboard yet...
<sil2100> alecu: hey! No, we need a core-dev to take care of those
<alecu> great
<sil2100> cyphermox: would you have a moment to look through the publishable box on the train? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/publishable
<robru> alecu: generally speaking the answer is yes, once you see 'QA Granted' it is your responsibility to click the publish button. if your silo doesn't contain any packaging changes then you will be able to publish it yourself
<cyphermox> sil2100: compiz, nux, unity for the silo 11 are missing diffs... I'm not comfortable publishing things that mention unity with no diff.
<robru> balls
<robru> cyphermox: I'll try to regenerate diffs and see what happens...
<cyphermox> silo 16 introduces a "sync with main" changelog entry, UNRELEASED, in between other entries for stuff already released, this looks very very wrong -- that was ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles
<robru> cyphermox: sil2100: the build job in silo 11 suggests that those diffs are empty because the version in the silo is the same as the version in distro
<cyphermox> so, why?
<robru> cyphermox: it appears as though silo 11 was published already, just 4 hours ago, but only bamf was rebuilt since then
<cyphermox> well, i'm not going to sign off on that
<robru> cyphermox: so the ones that have empty diffs are really empty diffs, can be safely ignored (publish job won't republish redundant versions)
<robru> cyphermox: bamf has a diff tho
<robru> cyphermox: sorry, bamf and indicator-appmenu
<robru> Trevinho: perhaps you could explain the situation in silo 11. it was published, then you rebuilt bamf and indicator-appmenu, now you want to publish again?
<robru> cyphermox: this was published by Laney
<Trevinho> robru: indicator-appmenu was not correclty rebuilt against new bamf, and so it was missing the wrong dependency
<Trevinho> robru: so Laney told me to do this....
<Trevinho> robru: indicator-appmenu and bamf published have to be updated with these new ones
<robru> Trevinho: ok well it looks ok to me train-wise. I was worried the empty diffs were some kind of bug but it all looks legit. I'm not sure why cyphermox won't sign off
<cyphermox> silo 46 adds tests and does cleanup that doesn't appear in the changelog?!
<cyphermox> -Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-music/trunk
<cyphermox> +Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-music/saucy
<cyphermox> ^ wat?
<cyphermox> oh, this one is amazing, it lists a ton of changes in changelog but I can't match them to stuff in the changes: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-042-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/unity-lens-music_content.diff
<cyphermox> maybe all the changes in the other silos and uploads got merged there? :D
<cyphermox> I think that's all of the "publishable" things, right?
<sil2100> Crazy stuff
<cyphermox> yup.
<cyphermox> it was entertaining
<cyphermox> I'm starting to think we'd benefit from core-dev review for some of these by people who have a better idea what the code does at all too thought
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-05
<jibel> Saviq, I supposed we don't have to verify silo 48, it is xenial only, right?
<renatu> trainguards, what is happening with this silo? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/570
<renatu> all bug reports was marked as fix-released bug the silo still on "Proposed pocket" and the mr was not merged yet.
<Mirv> renatu: not all, address-book-service is still in proposed and the bug is not set to fixed http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#address-book-service
<Mirv> renatu: it might be stuck due to evolution-data-server transition
<Mirv> yeah looks like so according to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt - uninstallable packages ie rebuilds needed, desktop team probably knows about it
<seb128> Mirv, renatu, you should probably force merge in that case, e-d-s is in a new soname transition with poppler gnome-desktop libgtop etc and that's all blocked on a binutils issue making webkit fails to be build on arm64
<Mirv> seb128: ok then
<renatu> seb128, Mirv , ok thanks, I will try that
<Mirv> renatu: it's now up to trainguards only so that each case like this gets discussed
<Mirv> renatu: so I'm running it now
<renatu> Mirv, thanks
<Saviq> jibel, didn't know what the approach there was, if you don't verify xenial, yes, silo 48 can go
<Saviq> marked "Publish without QA" now
<dobey> Mirv: hmm. who do we need to get to publish silo 26?
<Mirv> dobey: any core-dev https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members - kenvandine for example starts to be around at this time
<Mirv> dobey: the only change requiring core-dev rights is also in the apparmor, and done by _a core-dev_ (jamie), but it still means the silo publishing needs to be done by a core-dev
<dobey> right; i just wasn't aware it was validating it at that level for landings to the overlay PPA
<Mirv> yes it's the same rules for overlay nowadays
<rvr> oSoMoN: ping
<boiko> robru: what is up with that one? ^
<robru> boiko: you're not authorized because of a packaging diff
<boiko> robru: ah ok, yeah, I was expecting a "packaging changes need ack" :)
<boiko> robru: I'll ask kenvandine to review those
<boiko> kenvandine: would you mind checking the packaging diff on silo 000?
<robru> boiko: "packaging changes requiring ack" is only shown to people who are authorized to give the ack
<kenvandine> will do
<boiko> robru: ok, it is just that the error message is not precise, as I am authorized to upload it as long as there are no packaging changes :)
<boiko> kenvandine: thanks!
<robru> boiko: it's perfectly precise. you are not authorized when there are packaging changes, and there are packaging changes, therefore you are not authorized. also non-mp sources require authorization
<robru> I don't understand why this is so confusing. if you're not authorized you need to find somebody who is.
<oSoMoN> rvr, pong, sorry was in a UOS session
<oSoMoN> what’s up?
<oSoMoN> silo 6?
<boiko> robru:well, as UI developer I got used to provide error messages that explicitly tell what went wrong, but doesn't matter much in this case, just wanted to check if it was just the packaging changes or something else
<kenvandine> boiko, done
<boiko> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> np
<robru> boiko: but I feel like this is being explicit, you are not authorized. it's not like the error message is "failed: 1" or something, we have seen that in the train in the past ;-)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yes
<rvr> oSoMoN: First thing, Siete app doesn't turn off the screen
<rvr> oSoMoN: I just open the app, without starting the exercises
<oSoMoN> rvr, let me check that
<boiko> robru: maybe it was just not clear for me, but doesn't matter, I really just wanted to check what was going on
<robru> boiko: ok
<oSoMoN> rvr, siete is a pure QML app that doesn’t embed a webview, and it has ScreenSaver { screenSaverEnabled: false } in its main QML file
<oSoMoN> rvr, the fix that’s in oxide only affects browser and webapps
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yeah, I was confused, but there was a change related to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1502145
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1502145 in Canonical System Image "Apps can keep screen lit permanently" [Critical,Confirmed]
<oSoMoN> rvr, the use case that is fixed in oxide is that one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1502145/comments/14
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1502145 in Canonical System Image "Apps can keep screen lit permanently" [Critical,Confirmed]
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ah, checking
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ok, works fine
<rvr> oSoMoN: I was checking the fix for volume while loading. It mostly works, but sometimes the browser freezes and starts playing the music, but doesn't show the video for a while
<oSoMoN> rvr, the volume thing is a red herring, the real issue was playing a youtube video from a google search result page
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yes, the video is played
<oSoMoN> rvr, that’s enough to validate the fix then :)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Is there a test case for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1488102
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488102 in Canonical System Image "Soundcloud not working with the media-hub integration" [High,In progress]
<rvr> oSoMoN: Soundcloud tracks play fine in the browser
<oSoMoN> rvr, what’s interesting to test is the soundcloud webapp (in the store, by alex abreu)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ok, let me check
<oSoMoN> rvr, it should continue playing while in the background, and it should also allow seeking in the track
<rvr> oSoMoN: what's the name of the app?
<rvr> There are not results for "souncloud"
<rvr> meh
<oSoMoN> soun*d*cloud :)
<rvr> Bad typing
<rvr> Thanks
<rvr> oSoMoN: Cool, it plays on the background. Although it cannot be paused/played with the MPRIS controls in the sound indicator.
<oSoMoN> rvr, that’s probably a bug elsewhere in the stack, maybe in the sound indicator?
<oSoMoN> rvr, I gotta go offline very soon, I’ll be back online in the evening, in the meantime if you have questions about silo 6 dbarth should be able to help
<rvr> oSoMoN: Cool
<dobey> kenvandine: can you publish silo 26 please?
<dobey> sil2100: were you trying to get cordev btw?
<kenvandine> dobey, i'll look
<dobey> kenvandine: it has apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu in it, which requires coredev to publish it seems. thanks
<sil2100> dobey: yeah, will re-try shortly
<kenvandine> there are several packaging changes though
<dobey> kenvandine: to?
<dobey> pay-service?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> and ubuntu-push
<dbarth> o/
<kenvandine> did a core-dev review those already?
<dobey> pay-service was rewritten in go
<dbarth> (for silo 6 and what oSoMon said)
<dobey> kenvandine: i haven't pinged anyone to ack the packaging changes. you can do that too if it's needed :)
<kenvandine> ok
<dobey> oh yeah, the packaging changes in ubuntu-push are to make it build with gccgo
<kenvandine> those like simple
<jgdx> anything up with the train?
<kenvandine> pay-service is a much bigger change ;)
<jgdx> cant log int
<dobey> yeah, pay-service is mostly a lot of deps changes
<kenvandine> dobey, i need to pop out for lunch, i'll review when i get back
<dobey> because of rewriting it in go
<kenvandine> understood
<dobey> kenvandine: ok, i'm heading out to lunch too :)
<jgdx> trainguards: I can't log into https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/ -- I'm never taken to sso
<robru> jgdx: works for me, just tested it right now. can you sign in to other SSO sites?
<jgdx> robru, /me tries
<jgdx> robru, okay, now it works. Don't I feel stupid
<robru> jgdx: hehe, no worries
<sil2100> jibel: we'll be ther ein a minute
<sil2100> rvr, davmor2: ^
<boiko> robru: why telephony-service is listed as "Not considered" in the excuses page?
<boiko> robru: is it related to the unity8 tests that are running?
<sil2100> Probably
<sil2100> jibel: we're there
<sil2100> boiko: yeah, the autopkgtests are still running
<sil2100> Once those are done it might become a Valid Candidate
<boiko> sil2100: cool! thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, why change the dir for pay-service?
<kenvandine> -usr/lib/*/pay-service/pay-service
<kenvandine> +usr/lib/*/pay-service/pay-service-2
<kenvandine> it's not a versioned lib
<dobey> kenvandine: huh? the dir isn't changed
<dobey> kenvandine: that's the binary name
<kenvandine> oh, well why change the binary name?
<dobey> kenvandine: i didn't change it back yet. we started doing some of this work in wily a couple months ago. it currently has both versions in wily (but the go version is incomplete so not really used there)
<dobey> (and we don't ship wily phones anyway)
<kenvandine> dobey, so it was renamed for wily? but it doesn't need to be?
<dobey> kenvandine: well, really it doesn't matter what the name is. it's a dbus activated service, not something people run by hand
<kenvandine> dobey, understood
<kenvandine> just being picky :)
<dobey> but yes, it was named -2 for the time being, so we could keep both versions building/working
<kenvandine> dobey, i started out being concerned that it was expected to be parallel installed, etc
<dobey> nah, nothing that complex :)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> it's fine then
<dobey> both versions are in the same package in wily
<oSoMoN> trainguards: silo 6 has been validated by QA and is ready for landing, it’s targetted at vivid only but there are leftover wily packages in the silo, is that gonna be a problem?
<robru> oSoMoN: no, packages in the ppa for a different series than what bileto is configured for will be ignored. that's a relatively new change, before a few weeks ago, any packages in a series other than what was configured in bileto would be copied to overlay ppa.
<oSoMoN> robru, excellent, so I’ll trigger publication
<robru> oSoMoN: be my guest!
<oSoMoN> robru, did I ever thank you for your work on bileto?
<oSoMoN> in any case, thanks again :)
<robru> oSoMoN: haha probably, I've come a long way since pyexiv huh? ;-)
<oSoMoN> so have I :)
<robru> oSoMoN: yeah!
<robru> oSoMoN: oh god, it's oxide. let's see if it diffs correctly ;-)
<robru> oSoMoN: will probably take 15 minutes to diff
<robru> oSoMoN: ah the build job has a successful diff. crazy how hard it's been to keep oxide diffing consistently.
<oSoMoN> mterry, kenvandine: I need a core-dev to upload oxide to the overlay PPA (silo 6), could one of you guys handle it?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, looking
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, do you know if there are packaging changes?
<kenvandine> it'll take a while to get the diff here :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, no packaging changes
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i clicked publish
<kenvandine> :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks!
<oSoMoN> robru, huh, oxide went to the vivid archive (and is now sitting in the unapproved queue) instead of the overlay PPA
<oSoMoN> I guess the PPA field of the request wasn’t set
<robru> oSoMoN: correct
<oSoMoN> robru, can we undo this, and publish again to the PPA?
<robru> oSoMoN: publishing to overlay ppa is only automatic for duals.
<robru> oSoMoN: you'll have to ask in #ubuntu-release to have the -proposed version deleted
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> need me to publish again?
<oSoMoN> not very consistent, but it makes sense
<robru> oSoMoN: but if you change the ticket then kenvandine can publish again
<oSoMoN> ok, let me do those two things
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i need to step away for a bit... but i can hang out long enough to click publish again
<robru> oSoMoN: yeah it's tricky. duals have to be more automatic because two different packages go to two different places. if you're just publishing to vivid though, it's possible that you really do want to SRU into vivid proper, so we can't just say "vivid is always overlay"
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I updated the ticket, can you publish again?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, done!
<kenvandine> now i need to run... i'll check in later
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, but hopefully you'll be gone by then... it's late for you!
<oSoMoN> robru, yeah that makes sense, I should have checked the request first (was initially filed by dbarth)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks! that’s ok, my daughter is sick so I’m not gonna sleep much anyway…
<robru> oSoMoN: please file a bug against lp:bileto that says something like "display giant warning when dest ppa field is blank"
<oSoMoN> robru, will do
<robru> oSoMoN: thanks
<oSoMoN> robru, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1513649
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1513649 in Bileto "Warn when publishing to vivid and destination PPA field is left blank" [Undecided,New]
<robru> oSoMoN: thanks
<oSoMoN> robru, what does "Migration: oxide-qt is in the silo (not yet published)." mean? I’m not seeing oxide-qt 1.10.4-0ubuntu1~overlay1 in the overlay PPA
<robru> oSoMoN: publish failed because kenvandine forgot to check ACK_PACKAGING on the second run
<oSoMoN> darn, publishing this silo is like the neverending story
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, still around?
<robru> oSoMoN: it seems that there are packaging changes vs. overlay ppa even if there weren't for vivid SRU
<robru> which strikes me as a bit odd...
<robru> oSoMoN: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/117/artifact/oxide-qt_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ does this look right to you? oxide 1.9 -> 1.10? and stuff vendored in three levels deep?
<oSoMoN> checking
<oSoMoN> robru, aha, those packaging changes are inside the chromium source tree, they could probably be excluded when creating the source tarball, but they are meaningless in any case
<oSoMoN> and unused
<oSoMoN> the code that generates the diff and checks for packaging changes should probably discard changes to directories named "debian/" if they are not at the root of the tree
<robru> oSoMoN: it's horrifying that chromium source tree contains a debian package.
<oSoMoN> agreed
<oSoMoN> the chromium source tree contains the entire known universe, and more
<robru> oSoMoN: http://e.lvme.me/pzv5j7l.jpg
<oSoMoN> :)
<oSoMoN> I’m gonna go get some rest if I can, hopefully kenvandine can publish again when he’s back
<oSoMoN> ’night all
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-06
<kenvandine> ugh... it didn't make me ack the packaging changes last time when it went to the unapproved queue
<kenvandine> robru, publishing again
<robru> kenvandine: yeah for some reason it didn't have a packaging diff to vivid, only to vivid overlay.
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm not sure yet if the logic is 100% correct, but the CI Train has detected that qtubuntu would need a rebuild in 021
<Mirv> no, but that sounds false really
<Mirv> the latest is 20151021
<Mirv> let's try something, but if train is mistaken completely we might eventually need robru
<Mirv> since we don't want to rebuild if it's not really needed
<Mirv> or well, I could consider doing the copies manually and merge+clean
<Mirv> Saviq: ah, no it's not error, dednick has changed one branch 25 mins ago!
<Mirv> dednick: this went through whole QA now and was accepted, but your change now made the silo dirty :(
<dednick> i dint know it was accepted.
<Mirv> in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/lp1475678.surface-occlude/+merge/273424
<Mirv> dednick: when it's given to QA, at that point it should be completely frozen
<Mirv> robru: unping, train working completely correctly, thanks for the nice checks! :)
<dednick> i didnt know it had gone to QA either. my branch wasn't even Approved yet.
<dednick> "top approved"
<Mirv> dednick: top-approved 2015-10-20 it says at https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/lp1475678.surface-occlude/+merge/273424  ?
<dednick> oh right, my bad. dandrader set it to "needs fixing" again yesterday after a change.
<dednick> bug fix.
<dednick> Mirv: the change yesterday was just a variable name change. i can revert if necessary.
<Saviq> dednick, yes, if we can, please revert to the state before yesterday evening
<Mirv> yeah it's all alright if you don't really need a rebuild. if nothing else, I can copy the packages manually but maybe uncommit + push-overwrite would convince train again
<Saviq> Mirv, it won't
<Mirv> maybe file a bug to change the variable name later
<Saviq> Mirv, not even a watch-only rebuild
<dednick> Saviq: done.
<Mirv> Saviq: ah, you've been there. well then, then I'll handle it manually.
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> after seeing myself that yes it won't work :)
<Mirv> Saviq: ok done except for unity-api which is the only main package and only package that didn't have packaging changes so I didn't notice I can't copy it...
<Mirv> vivid all done, so xenial unity-api need to find core-dev before merge&clean can be done
<Saviq> Mirv, ack, not a huge problem as that's a build dependency only anyway
<oSoMoN> jibel, did you change the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1504293 by mistake? afaik the fix is still in silo 21
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1504293 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Screen.pixelDensity is incorrect on all devices" [High,In progress]
<jibel> oSoMoN, silo 21 landed last night
<jibel> not copied though
<Mirv> landed but not copied :) now copied too.
<jibel> thanks
<jibel> I'll ask sil2100 to rebuild an image with all that stuff in the afternoon
<oSoMoN> jibel, trainguards: then https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/564 is lying, it doesn’t say "landed"
<Mirv> oSoMoN: so jibel meant it "landed" as in QA approved it. I meant that there was a wrong commit 1h ago that confused train, but I've now _copied_ ie published the packages, and about to clean the silo. a bit complex landing, that is :)
<oSoMoN> yeah, I’ve seen the packages in the overlay PPA and in the xenial archive, was wondering why the discrepancy in the train status, thanks for clarifying
<Mirv> oSoMoN: currently train can't undirty a silo once it has dirtied it, even if a mistaken commit is pulled away
<Mirv> nice that the merging works without forcing ie it checks that my manual publishing was complete and was happy with it
<jibel> yeah sorry, I jumped the gun, I didn't check the landed status. Usually when it's mark QA Granted the copy happens quickly after
<jibel> bileto could probably update the status of canonical system image tasks automatically and save some clicks
<jibel> Saviq, bug 1511711 was also fixed in silo 21?
<ubot5> bug 1511711 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Infographic does not switch with double tap" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511711
<jibel> oSoMoN, bug 1487090 was fixed in latest landing of oxide?
<ubot5> bug 1487090 in Canonical System Image "Download initiated from context menu’s saveLink/saveMedia doesn’t expose a mime type" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487090
<oSoMoN> jibel, yes
<jibel> cool, then that's 1 regression left in OTA8
<oSoMoN> jibel, which one?
<jibel> oSoMoN, not webbrower related. bug 1509118
<ubot5> bug 1509118 in Canonical System Image "U1 account stops working and prevents using the store" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509118
<rvr> seb128: ping
<seb128> rvr, hey
<rvr> seb128: Hey
<rvr> seb128: Silo 3
<rvr> seb128: In the test plan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/gsettings-qt
<rvr> seb128: «Open system settings with the security panel. Ensure "Dash search" is set to "Phone and Internet"»
<rvr> seb128: I see no Dash search option in the phone :-/
<seb128> rvr, oh, right, that got removed, we should update the test plan
<rvr> seb128: Second test case still valid?
<seb128> it should
<seb128> rvr, for the first test case, replace that by
<jibel> dbarth_, hi, if bug 1511768 has to go into ota8, there is still time but the MP must be reviewed and top approved.
<ubot5> bug 1511768 in Ubuntu Online Accounts API "[QML] Application crashes if AccountModel::applicationId is not set" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511768
<jibel> dbarth_, it's in silo 1
<seb128> rvr, open system settings->about->storage, change the sort order from applications between name/size, close the panel and reopen, it should have the previous value still used
<rvr> seb128: Second time I open, it also takes time to calculate the disk used. Is that fine?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it does the full calculation every time
<rvr> seb128: Nice, it passes
<seb128> rvr, great, thanks for testing, and sorry about the outdated wiki, I'm going to fix it
<rvr> seb128: The qml test case is no longer valid also, at least the bit of the Dash search.
<rvr> Possible values are right
<seb128> k
<seb128> going to fix that as well
<rvr> dbarth_: The merge proposal in silo 1 needs review and approval
<rvr> mardy: ^
<jibel> cihelp: do you know anything about http://ci.ubuntu.com/mir_performance/glmark2/ and what is supposed to be under this link?
<mardy> rvr: I guess I shouldn't self-approve it... can you start the testing of the silo anyway, while we wait for dbarth's ack?
<rvr> mardy: What if he doesn't like it? :D
<mardy> rvr: nah, he likes eveything that I do :-)
<dbarth_> rvr: ack
<mardy> rvr: you see? I told you :-p
<mardy> dbarth_: silo 58 has also finished building now, you can start reviewing the branches if you like (signon, libaccounts-qt and accounts-qml-module have already been reviewed upstream, so you can go light on them)
<josepht> jibel: nothing other than it was some mir testing that was being run at one time but they stopped.
<jibel> josepht, do you know where the code of the test is or who owned it,
<jibel> ?
<josepht> jibel: I have no idea where the code is.  afair it was the mir team that owned it.  It was something Chris Gagnon was working on quite a while ago.
<jibel> josepht, ack, thanks. I'll see we kgunn and his team.
<josepht> jibel: https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/qa-dash-mir-performance/trunk is where that plugin comes from
<josepht> jibel: It's supposed to be parsing the results of this job https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/
<josepht> jibel: and it was Josh Arenson not Chris Gagnon
<jibel> josepht, Excellent. Thanks for the details.
<josepht> jibel: you're welcome
<abeato> trainguards, the armhf build of silo 9 is taking too long: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/393/console
 * abeato wondering if there is something wrong happening
<abeato> jhodapp, ^^
<jibel> sil2100, do you think you could rebuild an image today to have a build before the week end with latest unity8/mir ?
<sil2100> jibel: sure thing
<sil2100> I saw a lot of stuff landing till now
<sil2100> Do we have everything we need now? I could kick an image in a moment then
<jibel> sil2100, the only package that has not been copied is gsettings-qt I think
<pmcgowan> yeah major landings today, very nice
<pmcgowan> sooo many fixes
<jibel> sil2100, we have everything. davmor2 will prbaobly fail libinput and rvr just started on online-accounts
<jibel> sil2100, you can kick an image now if you want
<jibel> sil2100, custom tarballs failed verification
<jibel> sil2100, so it's a next week thing now
<davmor2> jibel: I am failing libinput
<jibel> davmor2, all right
<anpok_> fail?
<jibel> davmor2, ^
<robru> abeato: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-009/+build/8271527 the build is happening, so it's not a train issue (eg, train isn't stalled, train is accurately reporting that the build is bulding).
<sil2100> I was pretty scared by the number of things landing in the overlay today when I woke up
<davmor2> anpok_: Yes, short power button tap on krillin is not functioning and power button and screen are not working on arale at all
<sil2100> I'm like, damn, devs and QA went crazy with those silos
<sil2100> Kicking an image
<jibel> boiko, which version of messaging app has the fix for bug 1513044 ?
<ubot5> bug 1513044 in Canonical System Image "autopilot tests failing, unable to find 'Label'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1513044
<boiko> jibel: it landed yesterday, I forgot to mark the branch as fixing the bug, just a sec, let me check
<anpok_> davmor2: ok - I believe that will be fixed by https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-pocket-desktop/+bug/1511095
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1511095 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity-system-compositor crash, no interaction on windowed mode" [High,New]
<boiko> jibel: 0.1+16.04.20151104-0ubuntu1
<anpok_> davmor2: but will look again..
<jibel> boiko, which silo was it? I cannot find it
<boiko> jibel: let me check
<jibel> ah 29
<boiko> jibel: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/603
<jibel> boiko, yeah it was marked 'no qa needed' that's why I didn't find a trace of the verification
<boiko> jibel: no code changes were necessary, only changes to the autopilot tests themselves
<jibel> boiko, right, thanks.
<rvr> mardy: Weird, without the silo it the app doesn't crash
<rvr> mardy: dbus[2168]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="session" path="/com/ubuntu/OnlineAccounts/Manager" interface="com.ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Manager" member="RequestAccess" mask="send" name="com.ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Manager" pid=2543 label="it.mardy.uploader_uploader_0.3" peer_pid=2577 peer_label="unconfined"
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: experimental train changes just landed in production, please report any strange behavior to robru immediately
<kgunn> sil2100: bregma was just saying if you know the file that needs to be added
<kgunn> they could put it in the libertine-demo pkg
<jhodapp> robru, hey when you get a chance can you please dput my latest qtmultimedia changes from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to silo 9
<Mirv> jhodapp: hey. so trying to understand the playlist stuff.. for example if upstream addItems, possibly insertItems, and we have addSources, how does that not cause problems in the future when we drop our addSources public function? or is the scope of the usage of qdeclarativeplaylist so that for example no store apps are allowed to use those?
<jhodapp> Mirv, upstream switched to *Items for Qt 5.5, for 5.4 it's *Source
<jhodapp> Mirv, so this is only for 5.4...I will have to port it to 5.5
<jhodapp> and upstream
<Mirv> jhodapp: yes, but I'm trying to understand how we are not going to be screwed even worse than with audio role API changes if we allow apps to use addSources now, and later drop all the current patches you have and get upstream ones instead. for example, I'd like to backport all the patches from upstream to 5.5 so that we follow upstream as soon as possible.
<jhodapp> Mirv, I see what you're saying, so we haven't found a way to deal with API changes with our store yet?
<Mirv> jhodapp: yes, and that's why I asked earlier to upstream everything first before shipping anything to our stable image users
<jhodapp> Mirv, well to your point upstreaming won't solve it here
<jhodapp> Mirv, the thing that will break it is a change from Qt 5.4 to 5.5
<Mirv> jhodapp: they didn't have qdeclarativeplaylist in 5.4, it was added in 5.5 in the first place?
<jhodapp> Mirv, right but other APIs are broken with the new 5.5/5.6 qtmultimedia
<Mirv> jhodapp: actually, they only have it beginning with 5.6 https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/122801/ so they're committing to the 5.6 version
<jhodapp> Mirv, err changed
<Mirv> jhodapp: by other API:s you mean the API:s that we're shipping?
<jhodapp> Mirv, yeah, I can't think of one offhand
<Mirv> jhodapp: yeah, so the thing is that we shouldn't have shipped _anything_ in our stable images that upstream hasn't merged to theirs
<Mirv> jhodapp: similar to the audio role API changes that we are now barely surviving
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: I need you to stay on top of these ^ too since I anticipate trouble from us deviating from upstream
<jhodapp> Mirv, right, we shipped the audio role patch long before they were accepting upstream changes from us so fluidly
<jhodapp> Mirv, but anyway, your idea of porting to what's in 5.6 is a good idea
<Mirv> jhodapp: or with 5.6 I mean 5.6 + 5.7 (current dev) + what you'll submit next from us
<jhodapp> Mirv, right
<Mirv> jhodapp: can we still port everything in our 5.4 to what is in upstream and will be? like, before any apps in the store start using the obsolete API?
<jhodapp> Mirv, I'll plan on back porting that next here
<jhodapp> Mirv, yes, absolutely
<jhodapp> now is the time
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok, thanks, then we're on the same page :)
<jhodapp> Mirv, thanks for bringing this up, I don't have any experience in this myself so I'm learning about the caveats
<Mirv> jhodapp: yeah, it's good to know that this needs to be handled. so always upstream first, once it's approved there we can ship a feature. even with that approach there are some risks - for example, they are free to change 5.7 at the moment even if they would first accept your changes, and they wouldn't commit to the API until feature freeze.
<Mirv> (or maybe not until the release is out, not sure what's their process)
<jhodapp> Mirv, yeah ideally I'll try to do that, but you know how everything is needing to ship ASAP
<Mirv> jhodapp: sure. there just needs to be a line drawn somewhere, otherwise we end up in a mess that's hard to clean later when we have competing API:s from upstream, our own version, and people trying to use either or both.
<jhodapp> Mirv, agreed...I really hope we can solve this issue in general for apps in the store. Because underlying API breakage will happen.
<Mirv> pmcgowan: you might be interested in defining our internal rules on how we introduce API:s to (upstream) Qt. I'd appreciate requiring upstream acceptance first, but currently it's not so.
<pmcgowan> Mirv, we are changing qt apis?
<Mirv> pmcgowan: yes, or we're contributing Qt API:s but shipping our own, different ones earlier. This QML Playlist feature in silo 009 and also earlier uploads is something that is not upstreamed, and the portions that are upstreams got changes that are incompatible with our version.
<pmcgowan> Mirv, ok, yeah we can easily coordinate that now with our biweekly
<jhodapp> Mirv can you please dput my latest qtmultimedia changes from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to silo 9
<jhodapp> seems robru isn't around
<Mirv> pmcgowan: ok. jhodapp, maybe you should join the next Tuesday's meeting and we'd try to get the final API solved so that we know what to port everything to including 5.4? or at least have a plan how to go forward.
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok
<robru> Mirv: jhodapp: oh sorry I overlooked the last ping. I can do it
<Mirv> robru: I copied it now
<jhodapp> Mirv, you're welcome to invite me, I'm pretty confident that what's in 5.6 is the final API but I can double check this with Yoann, QtMultimedia upstream
<robru> Mirv: thanks
<jhodapp> thanks Mirv and robru
<jhodapp> Mirv, just emailed Yoann and CCed you on it
<Mirv> jhodapp: isn't it still evolving? you're submitting the addItems() to 5.7 (dev) and Yoann is asking it to be renamed, and the ubuntu15 upload had eg. moveMedia which isn't in upstream either? so not "final" as such.
<jhodapp> Mirv, well I mean from their point of view
<jhodapp> upstream's
<Mirv> jhodapp: well you'd need to eventually submit everything we want to use to their 5.7, otherwise we shouldn't add our own functions in the first place? but yes, if you mean that they're not going to do changes to their current API, yes, then I understand.
<jhodapp> Mirv, yes I mean that and I'll have to coordinate with Yoann for our further changes
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok!
<jhodapp> Mirv, I don't anticipate anymore API changes from what's in silo 9 now
<Mirv> jhodapp: good that the API is gettinng final from our POV. let's get OTA-9 in line with upstream, and have the remaining moveMedia() etc changes in upstream by then too.
<jhodapp> Mirv, yeah indeed, that'll definitely be part of my focus for this next week
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Dependency wait (zesty/storage-framework). Failed to build (zesty/mcloud). Pending binary packages (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Dependency wait (zesty/storage-framework). Failed to build (zesty/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, xenial/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Currently building (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud). Dependency wait (zesty/storage-framework). Failed to build (zesty/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Currently building (zesty/nux). Failed to build (zesty/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Failed to build (zesty/unity). Pending binary packages (zesty/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Failed to build (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Dependency wait (zesty/mcloud, zesty/storage-framework). Pending binary packages (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Dependency wait (zesty/mcloud, zesty/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, xenial/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api)
<jamesh> trainguards: hi.  My silo is currently blocked because the the zesty/s390x builds are in dep-wait state: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149
<jamesh> trainguards: What can we do to unblock it?
<jamesh> from the look of it, the problem is caused by one of our dependencies intentionally breaking the s390x build: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/upstart-dep/+merge/307151, which got approved and landed
<robru> jamesh: you need to get an archive admin to delete the s390x binaries so that bileto stops caring about that arch.
<jamesh> (the annoying thing is that the above ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts change only prevented the package building on zesty/s390x: it is still being built on xenial/s390x
<jamesh> so it only seems to be causing us pain
<Mirv> jamesh: if it's properly blocked now, indeed ask for binary removals on #ubuntu-release from zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1983 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1964 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt, zesty/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt, zesty/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt, zesty/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 vivid/libaccounts-glib: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2016.1/+files/libaccounts-glib_1.23+15.04.20161104-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 vivid/libaccounts-glib: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2016.1/+files/libaccounts-glib_1.23+15.04.20161104-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt, zesty/online-accounts-api)
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please ♻ http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#unity8 - seems there was some dependency issue when it tried to test
<Saviq> sil2100, or if you could force-finalize https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081
<Saviq> trainguards, or any of you guys ↑
<sil2100> On it!
<Saviq> tx
<Trevinho> oh, I was about to ask the same :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2159 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2159 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt, zesty/online-accounts-api)
<Elleo> trainguards: is it known that unity-scope-click and unity8 tests don't work on xenial due to dependency problems?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Successfully built
<Mirv> Elleo: I don't think, I don't know why that would happen as everything should at least double land (to xenial + zesty) and in most changes triple land
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 QA Signoff: N/A
<Elleo> Mirv: I'm getting these failures on all xenial platforms: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-2033/xenial/amd64/u/unity-scope-click/20161103_144206_d90e0@/log.gz
<Elleo> Mirv: looks like it's maybe caused by oxide?
<Elleo> oSoMoN: did you mention something about issues with oxide and landings on Friday?
<oSoMoN> Elleo, yes but they should be solved now
<Elleo> oSoMoN: solved as of when? these tests ran this morning
<oSoMoN> Elleo, in theory as of Friday evening, let me have a closer look at your failure
<Elleo> oSoMoN: thanks
<oSoMoN> Elleo, the stable phone overlay has oxide-qt 1.18.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1+overlay1, but it looks like pkgProblemResolver is only considering 1.18.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (from xenial-updates), I wonder why
<Elleo> ah :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2155 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Currently building (xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/online-accounts-api). Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt)
<Elleo> trainguards: ^ any idea why that might be the case?
<jbicha> trainguards: could I get a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/nux/dont-build-depend-on-libglew/+merge/310157
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
<jbicha> Trevinho: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2112 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-locat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-power)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2155 Proposed pocket (zesty/miral). Release pocket (xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2137 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2103 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2137 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2122 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2122 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntuone-credentials, zesty/ubuntuone-credentials)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2137 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2122 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Successfully built
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: Hi!  Would it be possible to get an exception for the failing Xenial autopkgtests for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 ?  The content-hub's url-dispatcher test is timing out for some reason and it's unrelated to our Libertine landing.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Let me see
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2155 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Pending binary packages (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt, zesty/online-accounts-api)
<dobey> kenvandine: ^^ any ideas about how to fix the content-hub thing, btw?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> dobey, it's fixed in silo 2153
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 vivid/aethercast: Failed to commit https://git.launchpad.net/~morphis/aethercast/+git/aethercast. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
<kenvandine> dobey, it was UAL aborting creating AppInfo for an app that wasn't installed
<kenvandine> the apparmor stuff was misleading
<dobey> kenvandine: ah
<rvr> kenvandine: Ack
<kenvandine> rvr, 2153 is ready for QA... i lander approved it before the branch to confirm the automated tests passed
<kenvandine> rvr, the branch is approved now
<rvr> kenvandine: Moved to ready lane
<kenvandine> rvr, thx!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 vivid/aethercast: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 vivid/aethercast: Failed to add changelog message
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: is there a reason that the tests run on libertine seem to point content hub?
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2123-excuses/2016-11-07_13:25:01/2123_xenial_excuses.html
<kenvandine> davmor2, the fix for that is in silo 2153 :)
<davmor2> jibel: ^
<davmor2> kenvandine: thanks dude
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: The only reason I can think of is because liblibertine is a depnedency of content-hub????
<davmor2> kenvandine, ChrisTownsend: also do you know why there are no arm64 results?
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Probably because we have to depend on Xmir now and Xmir is only built on armhf, amd65, and i386.
<ChrisTownsend> Gah, amd64
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: davmor2: Is my silo going to receive an exception to the unrelated failing autopkgtest and get in the QA queue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Successfully built
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: :)
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: rvr is looking into that I think I was just curious about the other stuff :)
<ChrisTownsend> lol, ok, answers that
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: davmor2: Thanks guys!
<kenvandine> davmor2, rvr: I'm actually going to rebuild silo 2153 again with another improvement :)
<rvr> kenvandine: Ack!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2153 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2153 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Diff missing (vivid/isc-dhcp). Ready to build (vivid/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
<clivejo> Hi folks, is there anyone who could help with runing autotests against a LaunchPad PPA?
<clivejo> and provide public output so that a team (Kubuntu) can see whats failing and fix it before uploading to the archive?
<tedg> jibel: I have a silo that I'd like to get in for OTA14, but I don't have a Ubuntu Touch device to verify it works. It works on my desktop, but I'm not sure that's enough for a lander sign off. Could we add it to the QA queue anyway?
<tedg> jibel: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886
<dobey> clivejo: i think you need to talk to pitti about that.
<jibel> tedg, this silos changes much more than bug 1591342
<ubot5`> bug 1591342 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "Complains about bad url on libertine scope urls" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1591342
<clivejo> where and how do I talk to pitti?
<jibel> silo* even
<jibel> tedg, can we have a silo with just this change for 14?
<tedg> jibel: Yes?
<dobey> clivejo: he's usually in #ubuntu-devel during normal EU hours
<tedg> jibel: Why? There are a lot of other bugs that are fixed there.
<tedg> jibel: Would really love to see them all fixed :-)
<dobey> clivejo: really that whole conversation should probably happen in that channel
<jibel> tedg, it's a maintenance release with just critical bug fixes and security fixes
<jibel> tedg, I'm sure you do but I'd love to keep the numbers of changes small
<dobey> clivejo: unless your goal is to move to using more of the CI train, rather than just getting autopkgtests run for some other PPAs that you own
<tedg> jibel: Then we have to start maintaining branches :-/
<clivejo> Id just like a public display of autotests run against one of our PPA's
<clivejo> so that the team can see them and be involved in fixing them
<clivejo> rather than leaving it to one person
<dobey> clivejo: right. i'd suggesting pinging pitti in #ubuntu-devel and having that discussion in there then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
<dobey> wherefore art thou, britney?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gmenuharness). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Failed to build (vivid/aethercast, xenial/aethercast, zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (xenial/isc-dhcp, zesty/isc-dhcp). Successfully built (vivid/isc-dhcp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, vivid/indicator-network, xenial/gmenuharness, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2154 Diff missing (vivid/maliit-framework, vivid/presage, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/presage, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/presage). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
<josepht> jibel: do you guys still use the CI Dashboard?
<jibel> josepht, no
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Currently building (vivid/aethercast). Failed to build (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (xenial/isc-dhcp, zesty/isc-dhcp). Successfully built (vivid/isc-dhcp, xenial/aethercast)
<josepht> jibel: ack, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2163 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2163 vivid/url-dispatcher: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~larryprice/url-dispatcher/appid-with-dots. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
<mterry> robru: I can't seem to search on bileto.ubuntu.com
<mterry> robru: ah I figured out the UI
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2163 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2163 vivid/url-dispatcher: Failed to add changelog message
<tedg> robru: I'm not sure how to fix this, how do I release something on a vivid branch? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2163/build/2/
<robru> tedg: your vivid branch needs to actually have a vivid version number in debian/changelog
<robru> mterry: what was the problem?
<mterry> robru: the old search just required me to press enter.  The new search I need to click if I'm searching all or just active
<mterry> Didn't even notice the buttons there at first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2103 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Preparing packages
<robru> mterry: oooooh
<robru> mterry: will fix after breakfast
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Failed to build (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (xenial/isc-dhcp, zesty/isc-dhcp). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, vivid/isc-dhcp, xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2163 Ready to build
<tedg> robru: I don't have a debian/changelog, so I need one?
<robru> tedg: no, the opposite of that. The target trunk needs to have the correct version in the changelog
<tedg> robru: Hmm, okay. That's going to make it really hard for everyone being told they have to open custom vivid branches today.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Successfully built
<robru> tedg: it's really hard to edit one line of a changelog?
<tedg> robru: Wouldn't you need to edit all of the versions that are setup for post vivid to match the vivid release? Or just the last?
<tedg> It would mean, version-wise, the changelog would jump all over the place.
<robru> tedg: just the last.
<tedg> Okay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Currently building (zesty/compiz). Failed to build (zesty/unity)
<robru> tedg: who says everybody has to branch for vivid? First I'm hearing this
<tedg> robru: Me too, apparently all bug fixes are no longer welcome.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2163 Preparing packages
<robru> tedg: what gives you that idea? It should be fine to continue triple landing as far as I'm aware
<tedg> robru: Backlog, -2 hrs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2153 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2156 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Successfully built
<robru> Huh
<dobey> tedg: just take the current release in vivid, untar all the files into the branch for vivid, commit and push it to the vivid branch on lp. et voila
<robru> Yeah that would do it too. But copying the zesty trunk and editing the changelog will preserve history if you care about history
<dobey> everybody doesn't need to "branch for vivid" either
<dobey> but new features are generally not accepted there, so it's easier to only land things to zesty+xenial
<dobey> robru: well, my suggestion implied the branch point was the same time the last vivid release was there, and then only the changelog should really be the thing that has a diff, to sync all the vivid versions in
<dobey> but yeah
<dobey> ted is overreacting a bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2163 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<dobey> come on britney, don't make me beg
<robru> dobey: what ticket
<dobey> robru: 2122; it's been ~2 hrs since last excuses update
<robru> dobey: heh should see an update in just a few minutes. looks like the current runtime is 80 minutes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Failed to build (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Publishing packages
<dobey> robru: yeah looks like it finally updated just now
<dobey> kenvandine: hey, can you ack/publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2122 ? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Proposed pocket
<kenvandine> dobey, looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2122 Publishing packages
<dobey> kenvandine: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2138 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2122 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntuone-credentials, zesty/unity-scope-click). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntuone-credentials, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz)
<dobey> ubuntu-qa: can we get 2100 changed to QA N/A perhaps?
<slangasek> robru: meeting?
<dobey> hmm, the automatic selection of "Required" or "N/A" for "QA Signoff" by bileto doesn't make any sense to me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity). Release pocket (zesty/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Successfully built
<robru> dobey: what are you seeing? IIRC it should be 'required' only for vivid
<robru> (triple series or if you just pick vivid overlay)
<robru> brb
<dobey> robru: if i pick triple or xenial only (with overlay) it is set to required, but if i pick zesty+xenial it's not
<dobey> robru: cf silo 2100
<dobey> (also, i wonder how to make git branches automagically disappear after they get merged)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-mess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Successfully built
<robru> dobey: I think you have to delete git branches manually, they're not quite the same as bzr branches, at least insofar as how lp treats them.
<robru> dobey: hmm so for 2100 the question is, do you think it should be qa required for zesty+xenial or do you think it should be qa n/a for xenial overlay?
<robru> slangasek: ^^ not sure what qa behavior is desired in bileto
<dobey> robru: i don't have a definite answer on that. i think this silo should probably be n/a (but i might be biased). mostly what i want is consistency and predictability with the field, since it's not possible for me to change the requirement directly
<robru> dobey: yeah I agree you definitely found a bug there, I'm just not sure what the correct behavior is
<robru> I guess we would want QA for everything that touches overlay PPA
<dobey> well really i think ideally we want QA for everything
<robru> dobey: slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1639933
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1639933 in Bileto ""QA Required" behavior inconsistent" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> robru: there's another option not listed there i think: for silos that target archive for SRUs rather than overlay (ie trusty or precise for example)
<dobey> granted, i have no idea how often bileto gets used for SRUs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2153 QA Signoff: Ready
<slangasek> robru: you should ask the QA team :)
<dobey> robru: hmm, well, considering that "only for vivid" is apparently the current design, could i get 2100 changed to N/A so i can get someone to publish it? :)
<robru> dobey: haha OK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2100 QA Signoff: N/A
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> kenvandine: ^^ can you ack/publish 2100 please? :)
<robru> dobey: you're welcome
<kenvandine> dobey, done
<dobey> kenvandine: awesome, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2100 Publishing packages
<kenvandine> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2100 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-locati
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<mterry> jibel: hello!  I have silo 2137 (unity8 + unity8-desktop-session fixes for snap mode) and automated tests failed because vivid doesn't have snapd -- can you manually set QA to ready?  (I don't think we care about that vivid error)
<mterry> I don't know what we've done in past for that issue -- must happen every time with unity8-desktop-session
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, 
<tedg> mterry: I think that unity8-desktop-session is only landing xenial+zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2122 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-scope-click). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntuone-credentials, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/ubuntuone-credentials)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2158 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-powe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2122 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 This ticket must be migrated to zesty+xenial+vivid before it can be built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Currently building (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub, zesty/media-hub). Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt). Failed to build (vivid/oxide-qt). Ready to build (zesty/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 Pending binary packages (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub). Successfully built (zesty/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, xenial/account-plugins)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2166 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 QA Signoff: Ready
<vigo> kenvandine, ping :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2166 Failed to build (zesty/net-cpp). Pending binary packages (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/net-cpp)
<vigo> kenvandine, I just installed silo 2078 and uss icon disappeared from apps scope,I failed it and left a message with a screenshot in trello
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 Pending binary packages (xenial/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, zesty/account-plugins)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2166 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Failed to build (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (xenial/isc-dhcp, zesty/isc-dhcp). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, vivid/isc-dhcp, xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2166 Failed to build (zesty/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/net-cpp)
<vigo> abeato, ping =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2166 Preparing packages
<abeato> vigo, hey, pong
<vigo> abeato, for 2078 testing it is ok just downloading some .opus files and play them from internal memory and sdcard? I mean it is already tested by Devid
<abeato> vigo, playing opus was already supported, what was missing was opus encoding
<vigo> abeato, I noticed that I can play anything already hehe I misunderstood
<abeato> vigo, Devid already tested that with his telegram branch, don't know how to test that easily otherwise
<mardy> Mirv: hi! It seems to me there's soemthing wrong with this silo, I can't install it: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app)
<mardy> Mirv: the PPA doesn't get added to the source.list.d, might be because it's called 2016.1?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2166 Successfully built
<Mirv> mardy: you might have too old version of citrain tool?
<Mirv> mardy: the newest version fetches the real name, even if it would have .1
<mardy> Mirv: I think I've the latest: 1.2.1+16.10.20160922-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> hmm
<Mirv> mardy: it might be something for robru to double-check. you can add the lines manually of course deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/2016.1/ubuntu vivid main
<Mirv> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/2016.1/ubuntu vivid main
<mardy> Mirv: yes, I'll do that for the time being
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 zesty/unity8: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/dash-visual-tweaks_pageHeader-bottomEdge
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Needs building (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/spread-blur
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Needs building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Needs building (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2154 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Proposed pocket
<Saviq> trainguards, any idea why LP doesn't build anything https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2050/+packages ?
<wgrant> Saviq: We're upgrading some hardware atm, should be back soon.
<wgrant> (see #launchpad /topic)
<Saviq> wgrant, ack, thanks and sorry for the noise :)
<sil2100> Yeah, I see all builders in manual ;)
<wgrant> Saviq, sil2100: Everything's building now.
<Saviq> tx
<sil2100> wgrant: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2168 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2168 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/unity8). Uploading build (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2154 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/maliit-framework, vivid/presage, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/presage, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/presage)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/spread-fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2154 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity). Release pocket (zesty/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<Elleo> trainguards: any news on the broken oxide dependencies for autopkg tests on xenial? e.g. https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-2033/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20161103_144329_05a4f@/log.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2166 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Ready to build (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Cancelled build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Failed to build (vivid/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app)
<Mirv> Elleo: I saw some discussion about that were oSoMoN was at least involved, but I'm unsure if it's the thing that "should be fixed" or if there's some other oxide problem on xenial
<oSoMoN> Mirv, Elleo: I’m really not sure what’s going on there, pkgProblemResolver is considering oxide 1.18.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, but the overlay PPA has version 1.18.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1+overlay1 which should take precedence
<Elleo> Mirv: it sounded yesterday like the test runner was pulling the oxide packages from the wrong place, getting an older version from xenial-updates instead of the new one from xenial overlay
<oSoMoN> yeah, exactly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Preparing packages
<mterry> tedg: so I should split the silo I guess...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2137 Preparing packages
<tedg> mterry: ?
<mterry> tedg: sorry was replying to you from yesterday about u8-desktop-session only releasing on x+z.  I was trying to simul-release with unity8
<tedg> mterry: Ah, I see. Yeah, I think you'll have to.
<ogra_> tedg, mterry, any reason why you guys dont push your unity8-session snap to the store into the edge channel ?
<ogra_> (i see you are already auto-building on LP anyway ... it is just a few extra clicks to have it published to edge)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2169 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2169 Preparing packages
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please try & restart the failed arm runs here https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2167/+packages
<Saviq> hoping the dependencies would get better again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Uploading build (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
<tedg> seb128: I've got a silo with a new package, can you ack this for the new queue? (it's just a new test tool) https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886
<seb128> tedg, hey, looking!
<seb128> tedg, did you go and vote yet? ;-)
<tedg> seb128: Thank you!
<tedg> seb128: Heh, yeah, a couple weeks ago.
<seb128> oh ok, anticipated vote
<seb128> seems to be a thing in the U.S, or at least in the people I'm friend with on fb and such
<tedg> The voting place is across the street, so I walked over on a nice day. No lines in early voting. (at least in rich areas with lots votes that are likely to agree with the party in majority of the State)
<seb128> I see
<kenvandine> early voting is great
<seb128> tedg, the new package looks fine, +1, small nitpick/question ... shouldn't it be "request an URL" rather than "a URL"?
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> i just saw my voting place on tv with a long line
<kenvandine> glad i went last week :)
<seb128> hehe
<kenvandine> rvr, can you please move 2153 back to ready for qa?  it's ready :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app)
<tedg> seb128: Where?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2169 Successfully built
<seb128> tedg, in the binary description in debian/control
<seb128> that description seems copied from existing binaries though
<seb128> but it's still a valid question ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Uploading build (xenial/unity-scope-click)
<rvr> kenvandine: Ok
<tedg> seb128: I don't know, but "a URL" sounds right to me. I wonder if there is a rule about acronyms... /me looks
<seb128> tedg, you are the native speaker so you are probably right, I just wanted to ask since I was unsure ... anyway +1 for landing in any case, if that's something to change that can be done in the next one
<kenvandine> tedg, i'll publish
<kenvandine> rvr, thx
<tedg> seb128: It seems to be based on the sound the letter makes: http://www.everythingenglishblog.com/?p=541
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network)
<tedg> kenvandine: Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Publishing packages
<tedg> seb128: So I'm still not entirely sure, but I think it's correct :-)
<seb128> k
<tedg> seb128: Thank you for the rule, I pinged mpt, he'll know for sure.
<tedg> Thank you for the review...
<seb128> yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Proposed pocket (zesty/url-dispatcher). Release pocket (xenial/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2170 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2170 zesty/content-hub: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/oop_peer_picker_trust_session. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2170 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2137 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2156 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2172 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2172 Preparing packages
<mterry> robru: silo 2129 had an odd error during diff generation
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2146 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Failed to build
<robru> mterry: yeah that's a transient issue connecting to swift, just try again as it says
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2170 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/indicator-network, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-pow
<robru> mardy: you need the version from phablet-team/tools, it definitely handles the case of .1 in the ppa name
<mardy> robru: ah ok, thanks :-)
<robru> mardy: yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Currently building (xenial/address-book-app). Failed to build (vivid/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2172 Currently building (xenial/unity-scope-click). Failed to build (zesty/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-mess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2169 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2170 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2169 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Release pocket (xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2172 Failed to build (zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Failed to build (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indica
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Preparing packages
<Saviq> trainguards, retry arm* please https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2050/+sourcepub/7111852/+listing-archive-extra - not sure what's going on with cmake on arm... it's the second time this happened today
<robru> Saviq: done
<Saviq> thanks
<robru> Yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Currently building (vivid/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app). Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2169 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Failed to build (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2170 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<vigo> abeato, could it be possible providing a telegram click for 2147?
<abeato> vigo, try contacting devfil, he was around the other day in #ubuntu-media, but not right now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2156 Publishing packages
<abeato> vigo, hmm, looks like he just quitted
<vigo> abeato, great thanks! well if is not today I'll catch him tomorrow :)
<john-mcaleely> abeato, vigo you can probably ask for one to be generated overnight from taipei
<john-mcaleely> drop him an email
<abeato> vigo, he mentions a branch in the bug: lp:~d.filoni/telegram-app/audio_receiving_and_sending
<abeato> should be possible to build the click from that
<vigo> abeato, ohh I missed that let me check again
<abeato> vigo, john-mcaleely or add a comment to the bug, he responds fairly quicly usually
<john-mcaleely> right
<vigo> abeato, sounds good I'll just comment there
<abeato> cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/account-plugins, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/repowerd, zesty/telephony
<abeato> sil2100, hi, please note that gstreamer0.10-opus needs to be seeded in the vivid phone images when https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 lands (QA just approved)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Successfully built
<rvr> kenvandine: Silo 2128 approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, vivid/indicator-network, xenial/gmenuharness, zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-datetime). Failed to build (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2128 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2128 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2156 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-datetime). Release pocket (vivid/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-datetime)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2138 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2138 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-datetime). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-printers, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2128 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2156 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2138 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-printers, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/indicator-a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2172 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2138 Ready to build (vivid/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-printers, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-date
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Failed to build (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2172 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2137 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2167 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2138 Diff missing (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-printers, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/indica
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app)
<dobey> robru, plars: do you know anything about the old jenkins ci stuff still running? seems like it's still doing some stuff and shouldn't be?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<robru> dobey: train Jenkins got torn down months ago. Are you talking about the old s-Jenkins auto merges?
<dobey> robru: yes, the ps-jenkins-bot stuff; i saw ps-jenkins-bot add itself as a reviewer to a new MP
<dobey> i thought it had gotten turned off months ago, indeed
<dobey> but something is running
<robru> dobey: well I'm not in the loop on that stuff. I thought jenkaas was supposed to take over that functionality like a year ago
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Preparing packages
<dobey> well it took forever to get moved to jenkaas
<dobey> but yeah, we have our own jenkins instance up doing stuff
<robru> dobey: my understanding is that some projects still do use a Jenkins to auto-review their merges independently of bileto, but teams manage their own Jenkinses now
<robru> Right
<dobey> but i noticed on one project that the ps bot added itself to it, so trying to figure out who to yell at to get that fixed :)
<robru> dobey: where?
<dobey> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/app-object-signals/+merge/310230
<dobey> oh
<dobey> maybe it got added as a matter of course due to the superceding
<dobey> i see now that this branch originally had an MP from may...
<Saviq> robru, I'm a bit confused by the status of https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 - it says it needs rebuild, but it was rebuilt with the new MPs added there, it's as if it didn't notice it was building and the status comes from between when the MP list changed and when it was built (which was like 30s maybe)
<robru> Saviq: indeed it looks like you hit a race condition, sigh
<Saviq> robru, it's happened a few times to me today, actually
<robru> There's supposed to be a lock preventing this, I'll have to dig into why it isn't working
<Saviq> but yeah, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23447647/ clearly says Preparing packages after MPs were updated
<Saviq> and then needs rebuild
<Saviq> tx
<robru> Saviq: anyway the next status run should sort it out. When in doubt, wait 20 mins
<Saviq> robru, yeah, that's what I was doing, but thought you'll be interested anyway
<robru> Saviq: thanks yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2138 Diff missing (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-printers, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/indica
<robru> Saviq: it's because there's a delay between when packages are uploaded to the ppa and when they show up, so the status job can't just use a lock, it needs also to have a timeout, eg "no status update x minutes after build job ran", there's a bug that makes it count from when the build job started rather than finished, so your 12 minute build is running afoul
<robru> of the timeout. I'll file a bug, for now just ignore the status unless it's been at least 40 minutes from when you clicked build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app)
<robru> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1640277
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1640277 in Bileto "Status locking race condition" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/url-dispatcher). Ready to build (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2128 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2174 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2174 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2174 zesty/url-dispatcher: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/url-dispatcher/snap-support
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2174 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/usensord, zesty/account-plugins, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/repowerd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2174 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Currently building (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer). Failed to build (zesty/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Failed to build (zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/usensord, zesty/account-plugins, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Bad merges (zesty/unity-scope-scopes). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/url-dispatcher). Ready to build (xenial/dialer-app, zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-dateti
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2172 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2172 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-scope-click). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2153 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 QA Signoff: Ready
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 is ready
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks!
<sil2100> All those needed for OTA-14?
<sil2100> Saviq: seems a bit big, are all those changes to fix issues from the 14 milestone list?
<jibel> Saviq, why did you target all these bugs to 14? the list of bug fixes is already closed and we'll release unity8 currently in rc-proposed
<jibel> is there anything critical in this list worth releasing for 14?
<Saviq> ok then I got the wrong memo, thought we get one more bugfix release to land
<jibel> Saviq, maybe I'm confused, lets talk to kgunn this afternoon
<Saviq> hence tomorrow's deadline
<Saviq> anyway, this is worth testing/landing anyway, if we decide to cherry-pick, we can do that into the snapshot
<jibel> the deadline is today
<jibel> right
<Saviq> mzanetti, FYI ↑
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 vivid/gmenuharness: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/gmenuharness_0.1.1+15.04.20160816.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<pete-woods> hi trainguard peeps: could someone nuke the yakkety builds from this silo? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2073/+packages
<pete-woods> kthx!
<sil2100> pete-woods: sure
<pete-woods> thanks!
<pete-woods> also if someone could restart the US election job, that would be good, too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
<sil2100> I think you should ping usguards for that
<sil2100> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 xenial/gmenuharness: Failed to build source package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gmenuharness). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, vivid/indicator-network, xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 vivid/gmenuharness: Failed to build source package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Pending binary packages (vivid/gmenuharness, xenial/gmenuharness, zesty/gmenuharness). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/usensord, zesty/account-plugins, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2153 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Cancelled build (xenial/content-hub). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2170 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2133 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2153 Proposed pocket (zesty/content-hub). Release pocket (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2170 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/spread-fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2174 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2174 Proposed pocket (zesty/url-dispatcher). Release pocket (xenial/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime). Ready to build (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/unity-scope-scopes, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/unity-scope-scopes, zesty/unity8
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2153 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2135 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2135 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Cancelled build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 Publishing packages
<jhodapp> kenvandine, can you publish this for me? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 Publish failed: Ready to build (vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/gst-plugins-bad0.10, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, zesty/gst-plugins-bad0.10, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). jhodapp not authorized to upload gst-plugins-bad0.10 (vivid/gst-plugins-bad0.10). jhodapp not authorized to upload qtmultimedia-opensource-src (vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmu
<kenvandine> jhodapp, publishing without all the builds?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (vivid/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-datetime). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/url-dispatcher). Pending binary packages (zesty/dialer-app). Ready to build (xenial/unity-scope-scopes, xenial/unity8-desktop-session,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2133 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
<jhodapp> kenvandine, how can you tell it's not built for every distro?
<jhodapp> kenvandine, not used to the UI changes in Bileto
<kenvandine> ERROR Publish failed: Ready to build (vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/gst-plugins-bad0.10, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, zesty/gst-plugins-bad0.10, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles).
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2135 Successfully built
<jhodapp> kenvandine, that sucks, QA tested it without all of the builds
<jhodapp> kenvandine, will rebuild and see what QA thinks, thanks
<kenvandine> jhodapp, hang on
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> it's a triple landing but i guess manually uploaded packages, so gst-plugins-bad0.10 was only uploaded for vivid
<jhodapp> kenvandine, hmm, I already pushed a rebuild that I couldn't seem to cancel
<kenvandine> that's fine
<jhodapp> kenvandine, I'll let QA know nothing changed
<kenvandine> the rebuild won't rebuild the packages
<jhodapp> ok
<kenvandine> since there aren't MR's associated
<kenvandine> jhodapp, i think what you need to figure out is why that package wasn't uploaded for xenial or zesty
<jhodapp> kenvandine, I'll have to check with abeato
<kenvandine> also, it adds a new binary so we need an archive admin to ack it before it's published
<jhodapp> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 Ready to build (vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/gst-plugins-bad0.10, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, zesty/gst-plugins-bad0.10, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (vivid/gst-plugins-bad0.10, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/url-dispatcher). Ready to build (xenial/unity-scope-scopes, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/unity-scope-scopes, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/ind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/unity8, xenial/usensord, zesty/account-plugins, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2176 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, which channel has x+o for frieza?
<Saviq> ah staging?
<jibel> Saviq, staging/ubuntu
<jibel> the device is frieza_arm64
<Saviq> we don't care about armhf there no more?
<jibel> we don't have any deb based armhf device with xenial
<pete-woods> sil2100: any chance of a packaging ack on (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073) ?
<pete-woods> in addition to the actual fix the silo includes, it sorts out a FTBFS on zesty
<dobey> pete-woods: i think you need to change that to only land on zesty+xenial
<pete-woods> dobey: okay, I can do that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
 * pete-woods is cleraly out of date with the rules
<pete-woods> I've modified the symbols file hackery so that it doesn't need changes for new Ubuntu release, FWIW
<dobey> pete-woods: the vivid indicator-network diff is twice as big
<pete-woods> that's weird
<pete-woods> they should all be in sync
<pete-woods> we've been doing triple landings for ages
<pete-woods> indeed, I've never not done triple landings since they became a thing
<pete-woods> *always done
<dobey> pete-woods: indicator-network was changed to only land on zesty+xenial recently for trunk, because we didn't want to land the activity feature into vivid
<pete-woods> oh, right
<pete-woods> didn't realise that
<pete-woods> we don't want to benefit the only people who stand to benefit from the feature, I guess :p
<dobey> well it's not a critical bug fix, and that's all that's supposed to be going to vivid for phone now
<pete-woods> fair enough
<pete-woods> I can easily enough just not land to vivid
<dobey> don't know if we care about gmenuharness changes in vivid
<dobey> i suspect not
<pete-woods> sure, but other people using the harness
<pete-woods> (i.e. all the other indicators that have tests)
<dobey> right
<pete-woods> stand to benefit from greater stability
<pete-woods> it *should* be more robust
<pete-woods> at any rate, for now I've changed it to x and z only
<pete-woods> dobey: thanks for bringing me up to speed with the current state :)
<dobey> np :)
<dobey> i guess you should probably wait for the autopkgtests to finish first though before asking for it to get published
<pete-woods> perhaps
<pete-woods> they always fail, though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> we don't have any autopkgtests in the indicator
<pete-woods> and no-one else's tests actually use the indicator
<pete-woods> it's usually just waiting on unity8's tests to fail for 24+ hours
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Successfully built
<dobey> well may your tests fail (or pass) swiftly
<pete-woods> seems like we're nearly there
<dobey> looks like they pass
<pete-woods> yeah, on amd64, which is nice
<pete-woods> shame about armhf, but never mind
<dobey> well it's just flagged as always failed, so whether it passes or not there is irrelevant, and i don't think that's indicator's fault
<Saviq> sil2100, can you make https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 a snapshot-targeted silo? we've trimmed down 2050 to just the thing we'd like to get into 14
<sil2100> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> sil2100, there's no PPA yet, I leave it to you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<sil2100> Saviq: I added a dependency against my OTA-14 staging PPA as well
<sil2100> Since I have the new qtubuntu and qtmir there
<Saviq> ack
<sil2100> You can build now
<Saviq> sil2100, uh oh
<Saviq> INFO Correcting PPA dependencies!
<sil2100> ...
<sil2100> robru: ^
<Saviq> I cancelled the build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 Preparing packages
<Saviq> I thought
<sil2100> robru: could you please add a possibility to have custom PPA dependencies in a silo? It makes no sense to correct those on every build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<sil2100> Since some people might have specific dependency requirements
<sil2100> Didn't notice it myself, I actually had switched my silo to stable-snapshot too but got reverted
<sil2100> Not good experience
<sil2100> Saviq: for now build the silo normally
<Saviq> sil2100, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2174 Release pocket
<sil2100> Saviq: there shouldn't be anything introducing any ABI/API problems, we can rebuild if needed
<Saviq> yup
<sil2100> Or just do a distro-bump manual PPA rebuild
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 vivid/unity8: Failed to add changelog message
<sil2100> dbarth_: hey! How's oxide?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<Saviq> sil2100, how'd you say we fix https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2177/build/3/ ?
<sil2100> Saviq: it's a vivid-only silo, right?
<sil2100> Saviq: I would say it's up to you - either you'd need to change it to a triple landing (with me only copying the vivid part, but I guess the rest can get landed anyway)
<sil2100> Saviq: the other choice is to create a new trunk just for vivid just for OTA-14
<sil2100> But yeah, that's a bit meh
<Saviq> ok /me making it a triple-silo
<sil2100> I leave it up to you guys to find the best way, i.e. if you want to release this officially everywhere or just for ota14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Preparing packages
<rvr> justinmcp: Hey! See log here https://trello.com/c/Twb0FUGs/3735-2165-2165-media-hub-justinmcp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2172 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8). Uploading build (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service
<dbarth_> sil2100, jibel: oxide is blocked on a regression spotted by vigo; we're collecting more information and will update asap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 Successfully built
<dbarth_> this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1640542
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1640542 in webbrowser-app "oops error when navigating a website from facebook or twitter" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service
<robru> sil2100: the rationale for correcting those on every build is that it's impossible to create PPAs atomically, so there's a very real possibility that a ppa can be created, then bileto can crash before setting all necessary properties, leaving the ppa in an inconsistent state, so it confirms the correct values for all settings every build.
<robru> sil2100: also if the ticket is changed between sru or overlay, it corrects the ppa as well.
<robru> sil2100: so it sounds like bileto needs to grow a setting to control the dependency
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-qt, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/messa
<robru> mterry: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-qt, xenial/telephony
<mterry> robru: yo
<robru> mterry: think you could try out bileto snap support today?
<mterry> robru: we have this u8 session snap silo...
<robru> robru: yeah it just has debs in it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Snapping snap packages
<robru> mterry: if you list your snap recipe on there, bileto can add the ppa during snap build for you
<dobey> does the store have ephemeral channels now for snaps?
<robru> dobey: not yet
<mterry> robru: right...  let me re-read your instructions and see if I can test it
<robru> mterry: your snap should work from what i saw of it. There are more advanced features not supported yet but you're not using them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
<robru> Yaaaaay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-so
<mterry> robru: would be nice if the snap links included the arch so I knew which to click
<robru> mterry: yeah that's just temporary, the plan is to replace those links with direct links to the built snaps, i just have to write a bit of code to make it monitor the build as it progresses, right now it's just fire and forget
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Failed to build (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2043 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2163 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2004 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2024 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1951 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2090 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2030 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2170 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2112 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2053 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2133 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2154 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-qt, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2038 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1658 QA Signoff:
<robru> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 QA Signoff:
<dobey> uhm
<robru> dobey: I changed the behavior of the qa field and all the tickets switched over, it's fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 QA Signoff:
<dobey> yeah, i just wish queuebot was smarter
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2138 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono). Ready to build (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2166 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2094 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2098 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Cancelled build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1982 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2036 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1923 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1969 QA Signoff:
<robru> dobey: nah, queuebot is performing exactly as expected. the qa_signoff field changed value so it's pinging that.
<dobey> yes, but it could be smart about "ALL OF THEM CHANGED AT THE SAME TIME OMG MUST TELL EVERYONE NOW"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Successfully built
<ChrisTownsend> Did I miss a memo about the QA signoff?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Maybe you know?  ^^^
<ChrisTownsend> I had a Libertine landing on the QA trello queue, and now it's gone.  Kind of need this to land, so wondering what's going on.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: no memo. Shouldn't really affect end users, just a change in the db schema that had the unfortunate side effect of causing irc spam
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ah, ok.  Then wondering what happened to the QA trello board then as nothing is in the queue now.
<robru> oh god the trello board! i hate it so much, why does that even exist? jesus
<dobey> because qa status in bileto is not nice
<ChrisTownsend> robru: I guess I touched a nerve:)
<robru> dobey: but I'm fixing that
<robru> ChrisTownsend: I'll submit a patch to try and fix the trello board. really bileto needs to absorb the trello board
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, thanks!
<robru> chrisccoulson: you should probably ping QA to get them to look at your ticket. jibel probably wont' review my patch until tomorrow
<robru> Oops
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2076 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2181 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir). Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2121 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2121 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2181 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2181 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (zesty/mir). Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2182 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2121 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Pending binary packages (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2182 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2182 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Currently building (vivid/thumbnailer). Failed to build (zesty/thumbnailer). Uploading build (xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer, zesty/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer, zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/ind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Currently building (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer). Failed to build (zesty/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Currently building (vivid/thumbnailer). Failed to build (zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer, zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Currently building (vivid/thumbnailer). Failed to build (zesty/thumbnailer). Uploading build (xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Currently building (vivid/thumbnailer). Failed to build (zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer, zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Successfully built (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/ubuntu-app-l
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (xenial/thumbnailer)
<abeato> jibel, morning, what happened with https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 ? it has moved from needqa->failed->needqa again. You mention some issue shown in bileto that I do not see ( https://trello.com/c/pjC6SdQY/3739-2147-2147-gst-plugins-bad0-10-qtmultimedia-opensource-src-abeato )
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2135 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2135 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<mardy> Mirv: I think I need you superpowers ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2135 Successfully built
<mardy> abeato: I think it was a glitch in bileto, the same happened to my siloes
<abeato> mardy, hmm, I see, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
<Mirv> mardy: ok :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2135 Publishing packages
<mardy> Mirv: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2135 Proposed pocket
<Saviq> jibel, so https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 is the small silo for 14 - it's a subset of https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 which is QA ready, your call what to do with 'em (I'd probably just test 2050 and sanity-check 2177)
<jibel> Saviq, thanks, I'll have a look
<sil2100> jibel: you know how's the oxide landing going?
<jibel> sil2100, it is not goign
<sil2100> jibel: is the plan not to include oxide in that case?
<jibel> oSoMoN, dbarth_ ^ what is the status? did you look at what vigo found?
<jibel> sil2100, certainly not given this release is mainly to release oxide
<oSoMoN> jibel, I did, and I commented on the bug report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1640542/comments/5), but I need help from chrisccoulson to make sense of the crash
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1640542 in Oxide "oops error when navigating a website from facebook or twitter" [Critical,Confirmed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 QA Signoff: Approved
<abeato> Mirv, sil2100 probaby you need to publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 , as I am not a core developer. Note that gstreamer0.10-opus needs to be seeded in the vivid overlay for the fix to work too.
<abeato> to work for vivid, for the others it will work with just the qtmultimedia changes
<Mirv> abeato: ok, right, looking and preparing seed change too in a bit
<abeato> Mirv, cool, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2135 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Pending binary packages (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Ready to build (vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/gst-plugins-bad0.10, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, zesty/gst-plugins-bad0.10, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (vivid/gst-plugins-bad0.10, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 QA Signoff:
<Mirv> abeato: ok everything should be done, just waiting for qtmultimedia to migrate in zesty to release pocket. after that the silo needs manual finalizing since the gstreamer package was only for vivid.
<Mirv> abeato: in other words, I updated the vivid seed too
<Mirv> sil2100: so FYI https://launchpadlibrarian.net/292894292/ubuntu-touch-meta_1.221vivid47_1.221vivid48.diff.gz
<abeato> Mirv, ohh, nice
<abeato> thanks!
<Mirv> you're welcome
<jibel> rvr, vigo can one of you take slio 2177
<jibel> it should appear on the board in a few minutes
<vigo> jibel, sure
<vigo> jibel, how can I remove a ticket from bileto?, I clicked by mistake in create a new one :\ and I find no option to remove it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 QA Signoff: Failed
<jibel> vigo, archive then delete
<jibel> vigo, anyhow there are more changes to the API than robru said. the bot moved everything to the failed lane
<jibel> investigating
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- vigo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2183 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2118 Proposed pocket
<marcustomlinson> rvr, vigo: could I ask for silo 2110 to be added to the QA backlog (Please ignore the zesty autopkg failures, there are boost1.62 issues causing those)
<rvr> marcustomlinson: Right now we are priorizing the OTA14 silos
<rvr> I'll take a look to the failure
<marcustomlinson> rvr: alright thanks!
<marcustomlinson> rvr: xnox is looking into fixing this if you'd like more info on it
<rvr> ERROR: unittest2.loader._FailedTest.tests
<rvr> ImportError: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libboost_python-py35.so.1.62.0: undefined symbol: PyClass_Type
<marcustomlinson> rvr: yeah stuff broke in boost1.62
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> I can't set it to required
<rvr> Just approved or failed
<marcustomlinson> rvr: If we have to leave it aside until ota 14 that's totally fine
<marcustomlinson> rvr: perhaps we'll fix the boost issue by next week
<rvr> marcustomlinson: Ack
<marcustomlinson> rvr: thanks for your time
<jibel> rvr, there is just 1 OTA14 silo
<jibel> 217
<jibel> 7
<jibel> everything can land
<rvr> jibel: o
<jibel> marcustomlinson, we cannot force ticket to our boards anymore. Robru removed the "ready" from the qa signoff field
<jibel> robru, ^ can you restore this please
<marcustomlinson> jibel: ack
<jamesh> jibel: can you explain what you're asking for on https://trello.com/c/X6N1LkbF/3733-2149-2149-mcloud-storage-framework-michi-jamesh ?
<jamesh> you've commented with the same message twice without any further information
<rvr> jamesh: It's an automated message
<jamesh> rvr: so what do we do about it?
<rvr> jamesh: When the bot detects that the silo has been rebuilt, it moves the card to failed. So right now there is a bug, don't worry.
<jamesh> rvr: the zesty/s390x builds are in dep-wait state, but we definitely haven't touched the silo since submitting it for QA
<rvr> jamesh: Right. robru did some changes that broke the bot.
<jamesh> rvr: looks like it's also generating multiple trelo cards for the silo: I can see https://trello.com/c/X6N1LkbF/3733-2149-2149-mcloud-storage-framework-michi-jamesh and https://trello.com/c/ozszyJlZ/3742-2149-2149-mcloud-storage-framework-michi-jamesh
<jamesh> and even more dupes in the Needs QA Sign-off column
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<michi> jamesh: Our MR is really popular! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147 Ready to build (vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/gst-plugins-bad0.10, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, zesty/gst-plugins-bad0.10, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (vivid/gst-plugins-bad0.10, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src)
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi. can anyone sort out my silo status? it won't go to ready for QA (not that it even needs QA) without the autopkgtests passing
<pete-woods> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073
<pete-woods> the unity8 tests have unrelatedly failed
<pete-woods> this silo literally just changes the indicator-network tests
<pete-woods> (it makes them more reliable)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<Mirv> pete-woods: so is only the xenial+zesty supposed to be published?
<Mirv> (since those are the target series)
<pete-woods> Mirv: that's right
<pete-woods> apparently we are not triple landing the indicator to vivid any more, unless there are critical fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Publishing packages
<pete-woods> Mirv: oh, cool, thanks for the publish :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: silo "sorted out", that is – published with packaging approved.
<pete-woods> I figured I would have to wait for QA
<Mirv> pete-woods: you're welcome :) it seemed that's the only thing missing really, and the i386 unity8 zesty was just flaky test seemingly
<pete-woods> even though there's nothing for them to rest really
<pete-woods> yeah
<Mirv> pete-woods: nothing to test, plus no vivid involved
<pete-woods> it's kinda annoying having unity8 as a dependent
<pete-woods> for this reason
<pete-woods> it would maybe be less annoying if their autopkgtests actually included the indicator
<pete-woods> at any rate, much appreicated :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Preparing packages
<jgdx> greyback, are you able to restart this job https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2140/+build/11137178
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Proposed pocket (zesty/gmenuharness, zesty/indicator-network). Release pocket (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 Abandoning ticket
<greyback> jgdx: sorry no, I don't have the rights
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
<jhodapp> cyphermox, are you able to help publish this silo which is needed for OTA-14? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2147
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-network). Release pocket (xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, zesty/gmenuharness)
<jhodapp> cyphermox, nevermind, seems someone beat us to it
<cpaelzer> trainguards: using bileto the first time with the special kick of not having core-dev permissions
<cpaelzer> if sil2100 and I were successful it should work
<cpaelzer> but first I likely run in all kind of stupid first-time errors so lets try ...
<cpaelzer> the case is for a new dep8 test in tgt that I'd need to run on LP infrastructure
<cpaelzer> xnox recommended to use bileto for this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
<cpaelzer> sil2100: trainguards: there was no extra way to say "give me an ephemeral ppa" I got ticket https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2186
<cpaelzer> wondering on the next step?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 Preparing packages
<Mirv> cpaelzer: good luck and welcome to bileto :)
<Mirv> cpaelzer: did you try kicking "Build"?
<Mirv> to get a PPA
<cpaelzer> I'd have expected that the ppa field is either generated and I dput there or that I can edit one I have into the field (but it is read only)
<cpaelzer> Mirv: if that is the way to get one, not yet
<Mirv> cpaelzer: yes that's the way
 * cpaelzer is kicking build now
<cpaelzer> ok that gave me a ppa
<cpaelzer> thanks Mirv
<cpaelzer> on what is that "first build" actually running?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2186 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<Mirv> cpaelzer: it's running on emptiness, but giving you a PPA :)
<Mirv> cpaelzer: now you can either add merge proposals to build, or upload / ask a core-dev (me included) to upload a package to the PPA
<cpaelzer> Mirv: I saw that it conflicted with my own "normal" ppa
<cpaelzer> so I incremented the ~ppa and did
<cpaelzer> dput ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/2186 tgt_1.0.67-1ubuntu1~ppa3_source.changes
<cpaelzer> that pretended to work
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2184 Abandoning ticket
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hi!  I re-configed https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 to be z and x+o only, so I'm not sure if you want to keep the card in ready to test or wait for it all to be re-approved again.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2185 Preparing packages
<cpaelzer> Mirv: ok I see I get it rejected
<cpaelzer> Mirv: what is the best way to let a core-dev push something there for me?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I'll remove the card
<cpaelzer> sil2100: and I worked on hopeing to be able to upload there as long as the LP user has the permission to upload the actual package to the archive
<cpaelzer> but that seems to fail
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok.  However, we are kind of being blocked on some further work until this gets tested and (hopefully) approved/merged.  What would be the turnaround for it to be tested once it's ready for QA again?
<sil2100> cpaelzer: yeah, sadly here it's just a simple ACL for upload...
<cpaelzer> sil2100: I guess for a direct upload I'd need to be member of https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service which is only superpowers and core-dev
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: We are giving priority to OTA14 related silos, but I can move up your request
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, thanks!
<sil2100> cpaelzer: yes, usually people ask for sponsors, but I'll poke Steve if we can get you included
<cpaelzer> sil2100: thanks
<cpaelzer> in the meantime whats the best way to ask somebody to "upload something for me"
<cpaelzer> copy from personal ppa?
<dobey> cpaelzer: yeah, upload to another PPA then ask traingaurds to copy the source over to a silo
<cpaelzer> trainguard: please copy tgt 1:1.0.67-1ubuntu1~ppa3 from https://launchpad.net/~paelzer/+archive/ubuntu/tgt-zesty-test over to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2186/+packages
<cpaelzer> trainguards^^
<cpaelzer> missed the s
<cpaelzer> wait a sec please
<cpaelzer> sil2100: ok tried to upload a new ~ppa increment lets see if it likes me now
<cpaelzer> yeah
<cpaelzer> upload worked
<cpaelzer> thanks
<sil2100> \o/
<cpaelzer> trainguards: now to close the circle on this - will this auto-run autppkgtest afte rbuild is complete in the ppa?
<cpaelzer> and sho up as automated signoff then in the ticket?
<sil2100> cpaelzer: once the packages are built and you switch the Lander Signoff to Approved
<sil2100> The autopkgtests get run then
<sil2100> Since you are expected to first check if the packages are sane
<cpaelzer> sil2100: thanks makes sense and waiting for the build to complete and will do so then
<cpaelzer> I must admit there is nothing wrong on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bileto , but it is not meant to be a "how to use"
<cpaelzer> after our talk the wiki page makes sense especially the "So, the general steps in the landing process from the lander's perspective are: "
<cpaelzer> but not so much before :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2186 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2186 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2185 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Currently building (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/u
<cyphermox> jhodapp: ok, sorry
<jhodapp> no worries
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2186 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2185 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2176 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2176 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2181 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2182 Preparing packages
<faenil> robru: hey, I have just noticed bileto is curling v1/ticket/$TICKET
<faenil> but that doesn't seem to exist
<faenil> is that the correct URL?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 Release pocket
<robru> faenil: no it changed to v2. please update
<faenil> robru: yeah we found out in the meanwhile, no update on yakkety though, hence the problem
<faenil> and we don't have overlay ppa on yakkety, dow e
<robru> faenil: you need phablet-team/tools ppa
<faenil> robru: ok
<faenil> thanks
<robru> yw
<faenil> robru: must have been disabled with the upgrade to yakkety
<faenil> I guess
<robru> faenil: yeah distro upgrades disable PPAs
<faenil> yep
<Saviq> jibel, so https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 is good? sil out today? anyone else taking care of the OTA?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2181 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2182 Successfully built
<tedg> Saviq: dednick: ^
<dednick> tedg: ta
<Saviq> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2185 Successfully built
<jibel> Saviq, yes it's good. Lukasz is commuting, I'll tell him to copy the packages and build an image
<jibel> Saviq, we are still waiting for oxide
<sil2100> eh, terrible traffic
<sil2100> Possibly due to tomorrow's holidays
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
<jibel> sil2100, can you please copy the packages from silo 2177 and build an RC image? ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2163 Abandoning ticket
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, so there is also https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2181 - tedg's worked last minute to fix Pat's favourite bug #1637996
<ubot5`> bug 1518935 in Canonical System Image "duplicate for #1637996 When an application is suspended or closed it causes a large UI stutter" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518935
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Preparing packages
<jibel> Saviq, it's a one year old bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<jibel> if I find someone who has time to review it it'll land
<Saviq> jibel, well, there's a young duplicate of it :)
<Saviq> jibel, I think it got more obvious with the new switcher
<jibel> Saviq, the lander has to sign it off first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 zesty/indicator-power: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-power/snap-root
<Saviq> jibel, yeah I know, and it needs a review... tedg? got a plan on ACKing that ual silo?
<tedg> Saviq: Yes, in progress on the review. I can't lander review it. I don't have any working HW.
<Saviq> tedg, it's great, I'm telling you
<Saviq> this must've been causing lockups all over the place
<tedg> Saviq: Ah, cool, didn't realize you'd already looked at the last build.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Successfully built (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Pending binary packages
<sil2100> jibel: sure (sorry, in meetings still), will do once I'm out of those :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> Hmm, QA signoff doesn't automatically switch to Ready anymore when lander signoff and automated tests are good???
<ChrisTownsend> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 for reference
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Is that true? ^^^^
<robru> ChrisTownsend: "QA Signoff (Ready)"
<robru> the behaviour changed.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ah, ok
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks.  The UI changes are subtle, but definitely throw me off from my "muscle" memory:)
<robru> ChrisTownsend: there were problems where bileto was trying to control qa_signoff field but it also needs to be set by humans, it caused some conflicts and working around it was clumsy. so I split it into two different fields, now the drop-down as you see is fully human-controlled
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, sure, not complaining, so trying to retrain my brain:)  Thanks for hard work on this.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome! happy to help if anything else is confusing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
<ChrisTownsend> robru: great, thanks again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Currently building (vivid/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Dependency wait (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/gst-plugins-bad0.10, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-component
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Currently building (vivid/unity8). Dependency wait (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/gst-plugins-bad0.10, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-component
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2138 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Currently building (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-printers, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-session). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-printers, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/indicator-applicat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-session). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-printers, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/indicator-application, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (zesty/mir). Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2189 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (zesty/mir). Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir). Successfully built (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir). Successfully built (zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2189 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-sound). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-printers, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-trans
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/gst-plugins-bad0.10, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd, xenial/telephony-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-component
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
<sil2100> robru: is bileto also correcting the PPA details when running the status job?!
<sil2100> Or is it just me going crazy
<sil2100> jibel, bfiller: ok, I give up, no OTA-14 rc image today, just wasted enough time today on this shit
<sil2100> jibel, bfiller: will prep it either somewhen tomorrow in my free time during my holidays or on Monday morning
<robru> sil2100: yes bileto is aggressively correcting ppa attributes, it's very paranoid that PPAs will be created in inconsistent states due to the impossibility of creating them atomically
<robru> sil2100: sounds to me like you should create a ppa separately from bileto in order to achieve whatever you're wanting.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<robru> sil2100: also file a bug and be specific about what you need to do that bileto can't do and I'll add an option for that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-tra
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/address-book-service, zesty/address-book-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/mediascanner2, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/mediascanner2). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Currently building (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer). Failed to build (zesty/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Failed to build (zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Failed to build (zesty/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Currently building (vivid/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Currently building (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer). Failed to build (zesty/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2186 Abandoning ticket
<cpaelzer> testing on all archs worked as intended, thanks for your help sil2100 and Mirv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Failed to build (zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src)
<Mirv> you're welcome cpaelzer!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src)
<vigo> Saviq, morning =), how can I test 1629009 in silo 2050
<vigo> ?
<Saviq> #1629009
<Saviq> bug #1629009
<ubot5`> bug 1629009 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Does not work inside a snap due to hardcoded paths" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629009
<Saviq> vigo, actually as far as you're concerned here, making sure that it doesn't *break* anything is enough, we'll probably need more snap fixes as we og
<Saviq> go
<Saviq> or well, you can check out the snap from https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129
<Saviq> that things are better compared to the --edge snap
<Saviq> but yeah it's more important to verify that we didn't break anything there
<Saviq> if you didn't notice anything broken yet, that sounds like a good result :)
<vigo> Saviq, I already instaled the silo in xenial+overlay and is working fine so far by the look of it :) so I guess is good to go
<Saviq> jibel, are we pulling UITK into OTA14? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1618007/comments/4
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1618007 in Canonical System Image "Invalid property assignment in ActivityIndicatorStyle.qml" [Critical,In progress]
<vigo> Saviq, it's a national holiday in France, he probably won't answer
<Saviq> oh right
<Saviq> there's a national holiday here, too! doesn't mean I'm not working! ;) (yeah well, I swapped :P)
<vigo> Saviq, lol
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2185 Preparing packages
<vigo> Saviq, I hit this bug also in 2050(in 2177 too) just wanted to let you know about it :)
<vigo> I think 2050 is fine anyway :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2185 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2185 Successfully built
<Saviq> vigo, which bug? the UITK one?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2185 QA Signoff: Ready
<vigo> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1639240
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1639240 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Uss force close when opening location settings from indicator-location" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
<Saviq> vigo, right, same would probably happen with url-dispatching settings:///location or so
<Saviq> definitely a u-s-s bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2191 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
<Saviq> Mirv, you around? can you publish please https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050?
<Saviq> trainguards ↑ or if anyone else can
<Mirv> Saviq: lookingg
<Saviq> Mirv, the packaging diff is rather small ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Publishing packages
<Mirv> Saviq: done and done
<Saviq> Mirv, awesome, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2171 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/gst-plugins-bad0.10, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/repowerd,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/mediascanner2, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/mediascanner2). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Pending binary packages (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2192 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Preparing packages
<jgdx> davmor2, actually, for silo 2078 it seems one MP was dropped, so it should be ready
<jgdx> I think the card is correct then
<davmor2> jgdx: ah okay I'll unblock it again then
<jgdx> davmor2, thank you
<davmor2> done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Diff missing (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src, zesty/qtsystems-opensource-src). Successfully built (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtsystems-opensource-src). Release pocket (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src, xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2192 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq Cimi mzanetti mterry ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
<Saviq> robru, hey, should I be able to finalize https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 ?
<Saviq> getting 401
<Saviq> or rather 403? (Unauthorized)
<Saviq> robru, actually yeah I'm getting 401
<Saviq> Mirv, you still there, can you try and finalize ↑?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
<Saviq> oh, or is Finalize only usable by trainguards before it's in release pocket?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2191 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity8/calendar-days
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/mediascanner2, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/mediascanner2). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity8/calendar-days
<robru> Saviq: finalize is only for trainguards because it breaks the workflow, only necessary in exceptional circumstances
<robru> Saviq: it auto landed as usual, why do you want to finalize?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity8/calendar-days
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
<Saviq> robru, because it wasn't doing anything after it got published in release :P
<Saviq> for like whole 10 minutes!
<Saviq> I can't wait that long
<robru> Saviq: use smaller tickets then!
<Saviq> robru, that one was small like never!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Diff missing (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/mediascanner2, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/mediascanner2). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indica
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity8/calendar-days
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2033 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2190 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1951 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/abstract-jobs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
<boiko_> trainguards: can someone please trigger a rebuild of messaging-app/vivid/armhf on silo 1319?
<tedg> boiko_: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Diff missing (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/mediascanner2, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/mediascanner2). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-qt, xenial/telephony-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
<boiko> tedg: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
<michi> trainguards: Is something stuck in Bileto? This has finished building and published quite some time ago, but the status is still stuck on “preparing”: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175
<robru> michi: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2175/ everything looks normal here, you're just impatient
<michi> OK, sorry.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
<michi> Normally, I get teh pings from the bot quickly.
<michi> Here we go.
<robru> michi: yeah it only updates every 20 minutes and there's a 1-2 minute lag between when bileto updates and when the bot notices and pings. also the bot doesn't ping the 'currently building' message in between
<michi> Ah, OK, thanks!
<robru> you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (xenial/messaging-app). Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-qt, xenial/telephony-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2192 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2192 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2192 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Ready to build (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/mediascanner2, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/mediascanner2). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-sessi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Cancelled build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/stabilize-orientedshell
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Dependency wait (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3025 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3025 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3025 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3025 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3026 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3026 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3026 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3027 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3027 Pending binary packages (xenial/libvirt, zesty/libvirt). Ready to build (yakkety/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3027 Diff missing (xenial/libvirt, zesty/libvirt). Ready to build (yakkety/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3028 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3028 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3028 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3019 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3003 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/dnsmasq, zesty/dnsmasq). Ready to build (yakkety/dnsmasq)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3027 Ready to build (yakkety/libvirt). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/libvirt, zesty/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3029 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3028 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3028 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3029 Diff missing (xenial/postgresql-9.5). Pending binary packages (zesty/postgresql-9.6). Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.3, xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.3, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.3, zesty/postgresql-9.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3029 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3029 Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.3, xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.3, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.3, zesty/postgresql-9.5). Successfully built (xenial/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3030 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3027 Proposed pocket (xenial/libvirt, zesty/libvirt). Ready to build (yakkety/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2959 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3031 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3031 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3031 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3014 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubiquity). Updates pocket (xenial/network-manager-applet)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3032 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3032 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3032 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3030 Publish failed: Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3030 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3030 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3030 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3032 Failed to build (xenial/qemu). Pending binary packages (xenial/device-tree-compiler)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3032 Diff missing (xenial/device-tree-compiler). Failed to build (xenial/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3014 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubiquity). Updates pocket (xenial/network-manager-applet)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3025 Release pocket
